# knitting tea party friday 12 may '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 12 May '17

I apologize for not being around much this week - I'm not sure where all the time went. I did knit Heidi a baby sweater to go with the smocked dress she made. The woman she walks with has a 7 or 8 month baby and this was for her. Heidi was pleased with the sweater - we'll see what the lady says.

I have the front door open - it is hot outside - just in the mid60's but the humidity is 50% which makes it feel warmer. I'm good with that - as long as it stays warm I'm happy. It's mid-May and the air is still cool - I wish it would soon warm up. Still - it is still really warm on my front porch.

Creamy Herbed Pork Chops

Author: Cassie | allrecipes.com
35 m
4 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

4 thick-cut pork chops
1 teaspoon Montreal steak seasoning, or to taste
1/2 cup butter, divided
2 1/2 tablespoons all-purpose flour, or as needed
1 tablespoon dried basil
1 teaspoon instant beef bouillon granules
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2 cups milk

Directions

1. Season pork chops on all sides with Montreal steak seasoning.

2. Melt 2 tablespoons butter in a large skillet over medium heat.

3. Cook chops in melted butter until browned and slightly pink in the center, about 7 to 10 minutes per side.

Note: An instant-read thermometer inserted into the center should read at least 145 degrees F (63 degrees C).

4. Add remaining butter to the pan as needed so that about 3 tablespoons of pan drippings remain in the pan when the chops are finished cooking.

5. Transfer pork chops to a plate and return skillet to medium-high heat.

6. Mix flour, basil, and beef bouillon together in a bowl.

7. Stir black pepper into skillet with the pan drippings and cook for 1 minute.

8. Add flour mixture and cook, stirring constantly, until browned, about 2 minutes.

9. Pour milk into flour mixture; cook and stir constantly until mixture is thick and bubbly, 4 to 6 minutes.

10. Pour sauce over pork chops and serve.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/235432/creamy-herbed-pork-chops/

30 Minute Pizza Skillet Casserole

Author: Izzy | shelikesfood.com
Recipe type: Dinner, Gluten Free, Vegan, Vegetarian
Total time: 30 mins
Serves 4-6

Ingredients

3 teaspoons olive oil, divided
4 large flour tortillas, diced into bite sized pieces I used gluten free
1 small zucchini, diced
1 small summer squash, diced
1 small red pepper, diced
1 small green pepper, diced
½ small onion, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
½ teaspoon dried Italian seasoning
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon black pepper
1 cups tomato sauce
1 cup shredded cheese, I used non-dairy
Chopped fresh basil for garnish, if desired.

Instructions

1. Heat a large skillet over medium heat and add

2 teaspoons olive oil and the diced tortillas. Cook tortillas until browned, 5 minutes. Remove tortillas from the skillet.

3. Add 1 teaspoon olive oil and all the diced vegetables and cook until vegetables have softened, 5-7 minutes.

4. Add the garlic and cook for another minute.

5. Add back in the tortillas and the tomato sauce and let simmer.

6. Next, add in ¾ cups cheese and stir until melted, 2-3 minutes.

7. Top with the remaining ¼ cup cheese and cover until melted. Garnish with fresh basil, if desired.

http://www.shelikesfood.com/1/post/2017/04/30-minute-pizza-skillet-casserole.html

CARAMELIZED ONION AND KALE TWICE BAKED SWEET POTATOES

Ingredients

6 sweet potatoes
3 tablespoons butter
5 cups chopped onions (about 2 large onions)
1 tablespoon chopped rosemary
3 cups packed, chopped kale
1/2 cup of gruyere cheese (optional)
salt and pepper

Instructions

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

1. Prick sweet potatoes with a fork and place on a foil lined baking sheet. Roast the sweet potatoes for 45-60 minutes or until a fork can easily piece the skin.

2. While they are cooking, bring a large skillet over medium heat.

3. Add 2 tablespoons of butter to the pan and when it is melted, add the onions. Stir occasionally for about 20- 30 minutes or until onions are nice and brown.

4. Add in the rosemary and kale. Stir occasionally for 5 minutes or until kale is slightly wilted. Pour it into a bowl and set aside.

5. When sweet potatoes are cooked, cut them in half lengthwise, and scoop out most of the insides except for a thin layer so they can maintain their shape.

6. Add the insides into the bowl with the onion mixture and mash and stir until well combined. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

7. Scoop mixture back into shells evenly and top with a bit of cheese.

8. Reduce the oven to 350 and bake them for 30 minutes. Serve warm & enjoy!

http://littlebitsof.com/2016/03/caramelized-onion-kale-twice-baked-sweet-potatoes/

Recipe Thai Coconut Bone Broth

Ingredients

7 oz of grass-fed beef bone broth
Pinch of dried cumin
Pinch of freshly ground white pepper
Pinch of freshly ground black pepper
A pinch of dried hot Thai Chilies, or to taste
Pinch of dried lemongrass
Pinch of garlic powder
Pinch of dried ginger
Pinch of dried mint
Pinch of sea salt
2 tablespoons toasted, unsweetened shredded coconut, ground

Directions

1. Combine all the ingredients in a small saucepan and heat on medium-high heat for 5 to 8 minutes.

2. Pour into your favorite mug or bowl and enjoy

Nutrition Info: Each 1 cup serving (without shredded coconut) contains - Calories 72 - Fat 6g - Saturated Fat 3g - Cholesterol 22mg - Fiber 0g - Protein 6g - Carbohydrate 1g - Sodium 269.4g

https://health.clevelandclinic.org/2017/04/recipe-thai-coconut-bone-broth/

Blueberry Fennel Flatbread with Whipped Feta

Serves: 4 to 6 as an appetizer

Ingredients

2 naan flatbread* (or 3 depending on the size)
1 fennel bulb, thinly sliced, reserve a few slices for garnish
¾ cup blueberries
⅓ cup crumbled feta cheese
2 tablespoons pine nuts, optional
pinch of red pepper flakes
extra-virgin olive oil, for drizzling
2 radishes, thinly sliced
lemon wedges
microgreens, optional
whipped feta:
½ cup ricotta cheese
½ cup crumbled feta cheese
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
1½ tablespoons fresh lemon juice
½ garlic clove

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 400°F and line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

1. Make the whipped feta: In a small food processor, blend the ricotta, feta, olive oil, lemon juice and garlic until smooth.

2. Place the flatbread on the baking sheet and spread with a thin layer of the whipped feta.

3. Top with the sliced fennel, blueberries, crumbled feta cheese, pine nuts, and red pepper flakes.

4. Drizzle with olive oil and bake for 10 to 15 minutes or until the naan is golden brown and the blueberries are soft.

5. Place the sliced radishes and extra fennel slices in a small bowl with a few squeezes of lemon and toss. Set aside while the flatbread bakes.

6. Top the baked flatbread with the remaining fennel, the radish slices, and microgreens, if using.

7. Add a squeeze of lemon juice and a bit more olive oil, and slice into serving size portions.

Notes: *I like to use the naan from Whole Foods or Stonefire Naan.

https://www.loveandlemons.com/

Paleo Perfect Baked Meatballs

Author: Melissa | popsugar.com
Serves 8

INGREDIENTS

1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 tablespoon salt
1 tablespoon caraway seeds
1 tablespoon ground paprika
1 tablespoon ground black pepper
1 cup fresh parsley leaves, minced (about 1/4 cup)
1 tablespoon grainy mustard
1 large egg
2 pounds ground pork

DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat the oven to 400°F. Cover a large baking sheet with parchment paper or aluminum foil.

2. In a large bowl, mix the garlic, salt, caraway seeds, paprika, pepper, parsley, mustard, and egg with a fork until combined.

3. With your hands crumble the pork into the bowl and knead until all of the ingredients are incorporated.

4. Moisten your hands with water and shake to remove excess. Measure a level tablespoon of pork and roll into a ball between your palms.

5. Line up the meatballs on the prepared baking sheet, about 1/2 inch apart.

6. Slide the meatballs into the oven and bake for 20 to 25 minutes, until golden brown and cooked through.

Nutrition Info: Calories 244 - Calories from Fat 59 - Total Fat 6.6g - Saturated Fat 2.1g - Trans Fat 0.1g - Cholesterol 141mg - Sodium 697mg - Dietary Fiber 1.5g - Sugars 0.3g - Protein 41.5g

https://www.popsugar.com/fitness/Paleo-Meatball-Recipe-30665675

Lemon Poppy Seed Cookies

TOTAL TIME: 45 MINUTES
MAKES ABOUT 20 COOKIES

INGREDIENTS

FOR THE COOKIES:

2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup granulated sugar
2 tablespoons lemon zest
1 cup unsalted butter, at room temperature
2 large eggs
2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 tablespoons poppy seeds

FOR THE GLAZE:

1 cup powdered sugar
4-5 teaspoons fresh lemon juice

DIRECTIONS

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Line two baking sheet with parchment paper or a silicone baking mat. 
Set aside.

1. Combine flour, baking powder, and salt in a small bowl. Whisk and set aside.

2. In a small bowl, add granulated sugar and lemon zest. Rub the sugar and lemon zest together with your fingers, until fragrant.

3. Using an electric mixer, beat butter and sugar mixture together until light and fluffy.

4. Beat in eggs and vanilla extract. Mix until smooth.

5. Slowly mix in dry ingredients on low speed until just combined.

6. Stir in the poppy seeds.

7. Drop dough by tablespoon onto prepared baking sheets, spacing 2 inches apart.

8. Bake for 12-14 minutes or until cookies are just set and slightly golden brown.

9. Cool cookies on baking sheet for 2 minutes and transfer to cooking racks. Cool completely.

10. While the cookies are cooling, make the lemon glaze.

11. In a medium bowl, whisk together powdered sugar and lemon juice.

12. Dip each cookie top into the lemon glaze. Let cookies sit until glaze has set.

Note: Store the cookies in an air tight container on the counter for up to 3 days.

https://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/lemon-poppy-seed-cookies/

Baked Pork Chops I

"A pork chop recipe that is quick and easy. You may have all the ingredients already in the house. Try serving over rice."

Author: bdld | allrecipes.com
2 hrs
6 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

6 pork chops
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon seasoning salt
2 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
2 cups Italian-style seasoned bread crumbs
4 tablespoons olive oil
1 (10.75 ounce) can condensed cream of mushroom soup
1/2 cup milk
1/3 cup white wine

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

1. Rinse pork chops, pat dry, and season with garlic powder and seasoning salt to taste.

2. Place the beaten eggs in a small bowl.

3. Dredge the pork chops lightly in flour, dip in the egg, and coat liberally with bread crumbs.

4. Heat the oil in a medium skillet over medium-high heat.

5. Fry the pork chops 5 minutes per side or until the breading appears well browned.

6. Transfer the chops to a 9x13 inch baking dish, and cover with foil.

7. Bake in the preheated oven for 1 hour.

8. While baking, combine the cream of mushroom soup, milk and white wine in a medium bowl.

9. After the pork chops have baked for an hour, cover them with the soup mixture. Replace foil, and bake for another 30 minutes.

Tip: Aluminum foil helps keep food moist, ensures it cooks evenly, keeps leftovers fresh, and makes clean-up easy.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/16348/baked-pork-chops-i/

THE BEST GRILLED CHEESE YOU'LL EVER EAT

Author: Karen | The Art of Doing Stuff.com

Ingredients

Sourdough bread
Sharp Cheddar Cheese (shredded not sliced)
Mayo or butter
½ Granny Smith Apple (sliced thin)
Bacon (cooked crisp)
Maple Syrup

Instructions

1. Butter (or mayo) both sides of all of your bread.

2. Lightly fry one side of each slice of bread in butter over medium/low heat then remove from pan.

3. Place a large handful of shredded cheese, slices of apple to cover the cheese, 2 strips of bacon and a big drizzle of maple syrup on the toasted side of a piece of bread. You want the ingredients to be sitting on the toasted side!

4. Top with another slice of bread, toasted side down.

5. Return the assembled sandwich to the frying pan with at LEAST 2 large tablespoons of butter over medium/low heat. Fry each side until golden.

6. Serve with local craft beer and a kosher dill pickle.

GRILLED CHEESE TIPS

• Shred your cheese - don't slice it
• Cook over medium/low heat. Low and slow please to prevent burning.
• Toast the *inside* of the bread as well as the outside. Also a good trick for quesadillas btw.

THE 3 ESSENTIAL INGREDIENTS FOR A GRILLED CHEESE

1. A grown up grilled cheese begins with the right bread. SOURDOUGH BREAD.
~ Sourdough bread is THE best bread for getting crispy on the outside while maintaining a perfect chewiness on the inside, PLUS it has flavour.

2. A grown up grilled cheese also needs the right cheese. SHARP CHEDDAR CHEESE.
~ Sharp Cheddar Cheese has good flavour but more importantly it's melty! It's melty!

3. A grown up grilled cheese also needs a frying fat. MAYONNAISE.
~ Mayonnaise is the grown up alternative to butter when making a grilled cheese but I'm going to tell you a secret. I prefer butter. Mayo spreads easier and really does help the bread get good and crispy but … I prefer butter. Better flavour.

https://www.theartofdoingstuff.com/best-grilled-cheese-youll-ever-eat/?utm_source=Website+Subscribers&utm_campaign=c4d2300d63-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_b431e4fc08-c4d2300d63-81936681

Now I'm going to start catching up. Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Partyhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/t-467512-1.html#10760357

By the beginning of the week *Swedenme* finally was feeling almost fully recovered from her tonsillitis.

*Dreamweaver's* wound is healing well- and the doctor expects she should be able to get the vac off by the end of the month so she is still hopeful of making it to the KAP.

*Flyty1n* had an exam for work which she passed despite hating written exams.

After being hopeful that she would soon have her hip replaced *Marikayknits* has found herself in the midst of her two doctors disagreeing on how long she should be off her anti-coagulants. So she is stuck waiting until at least June 2. *Lurker* in the meantime ] continues to wait for her hip replacement and pain is increasing-in fact she has now found out it was archived so her doctor is workin gon getting it back on the list.

*Gwen* had a lovely few days away with her cousin. *nursenikkirnbsn* was also away for a few days- and wondered why you always so tired from the hard work of being driven everywhere in the car!

*Busyworkerbee* has started a course that will enable her to be a traffic controller. Her sister's BIL (who a brain tumour) passed away Wednesday.

Mixed news about *Darowil's* mother. The CT didn't show any spread, but she has the form most likely to spread. Surgery on the 5th June and will include removing some lymph nodes which will give further information. As it is the more serious one will probably need a very gentle radiation treatment after surgery.

*Poledra* has just paid of the house! Now to begin renovations
.
PHOTOS
13 - *Sugarsugar * - Nanna and Penelope
23 - *Kate* - Birthday card for the KTP
27 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Sorlenna
34 - *Nursenikki* - Warren Buffet/Bill Gates/Kathy Ireland
34 - *Machriste* - Sorority house
35 - *Sorlenna* - Llama-corn hoodie
36 - *Bonnie* - link for Butterfly Shawl
37 - *Nursenikki* with DH at convention.
39 - * Poledra* sock book
53 - *Gwen* FDR house in GA.
53 - * Gwen* - Video from FDR house
54 - *Rookie* - Crochet furnishings
54 - * impatient knitter* - stove from 1922
55 - * kimyz* - early stoves
61 - *Rookie* - DH with twin and GK's
71 - *Lurker* - Rannoch Moor
72 - * Poledra* - Welsh Country sock
79 -* Lurker* 7 Rules of Life
81 -*Poledra * Australian black Licorice
90 - *Darowil * - several socks
94 - *Poledra* - Fireplace

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
*1, 39, *

CRAFTS
5 - *Rookie* - Socks (link)
6 - *Swedenme* - Star Wars hat (link)
13 - *Rookie* - Sockit2me's patterns & video (links)
51 * -Swedenme* Crochet garments
53 *Rookie* Link for Double Knitting Video
77 -* Bonnie* Link - Panda Beanie
91 -*Flyt1in* Link - Roving

OTHERS

37 * Sam* - Funnies
77 * Bonnie* - Link- Floor Polish 
82 * Sam* Link - Crochet Blog (all I got was black!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another, quite different shot of the Rannoch Moor- taken by my cousin Karen on her way to North Uist (Outer Hebrides).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Sam for all that you do to keep us up with so many dietary needs!
Also to Kate and Margaret for the bulk of the summaries!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, right on time. Thank you Sam for the recipes and to the summary ladies. It is so helpful to go back and be able to look up a subject.
Got to be low case day today, which means I am off as my case cancelled. Got my retirement plan finalized and shall learn to do, as Julie points out, live within my means, smaller though they will be. I will enjoy being able to be home and do more knitting. I will learn to do socks this year..at least that is my goal. First have to finish the promised knockers for the Huntsman Cancer center.
Had my VW overheat on the way home last evening. Fortunately, though expensive, it was a quick fix as it had a cracked place in the flange holding the antifreeze hose on so my radiator was slowly emptying itself. Sis was kind enough to let me use her car for the traffic today as I went to my financial planner, she took the no-power-steering little Datsun truck. I traded back as soon as my appointment was over and she will have to help me get the truck home, which I left at the garage and ran errands in my own, faithful, no longer overheating car. I am most fortunate that my mechanic is so quick to fix my little Golf.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, right on time. Thank you Sam for the recipes and to the summary ladies. It is so helpful to go back and be able to look up a subject.
> Got to be low case day today, which means I am off as my case cancelled. Got my retirement plan finalized and shall learn to do, as Julie points out, live within my means, smaller though they will be. I will enjoy being able to be home and do more knitting. I will learn to do socks this year..at least that is my goal. First have to finish the promised knockers for the Huntsman Cancer center.
> Had my VW overheat on the way home last evening. Fortunately, though expensive, it was a quick fix as it had a cracked place in the flange holding the antifreeze hose on so my radiator was slowly emptying itself. Sis was kind enough to let me use her car for the traffic today as I went to my financial planner, she took the no-power-steering little Datsun truck. I traded back as soon as my appointment was over and she will have to help me get the truck home, which I left at the garage and ran errands in my own, faithful, no longer overheating car. I am most fortunate that my mechanic is so quick to fix my little Golf.


Retirement is this month, isn't it, Joyce? Glad you got the VW fixed quickly. I am going to lie down for a bit- slightly headachey, but it is a beautiful clear sky morning here! The storms have washed everything clean!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful picture julie - thanks for sharing. has karen been traveling all this time - we have had pictures from her for quite some time. --- sam


Lurker 2 said:


> Another, quite different shot of the Rannoch Moor- taken by my cousin Karen on her way to North Uist (Outer Hebrides).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when does retirement start? --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Wow, right on time. Thank you Sam for the recipes and to the summary ladies. It is so helpful to go back and be able to look up a subject.
> Got to be low case day today, which means I am off as my case cancelled. Got my retirement plan finalized and shall learn to do, as Julie points out, live within my means, smaller though they will be. I will enjoy being able to be home and do more knitting. I will learn to do socks this year..at least that is my goal. First have to finish the promised knockers for the Huntsman Cancer center.
> Had my VW overheat on the way home last evening. Fortunately, though expensive, it was a quick fix as it had a cracked place in the flange holding the antifreeze hose on so my radiator was slowly emptying itself. Sis was kind enough to let me use her car for the traffic today as I went to my financial planner, she took the no-power-steering little Datsun truck. I traded back as soon as my appointment was over and she will have to help me get the truck home, which I left at the garage and ran errands in my own, faithful, no longer overheating car. I am most fortunate that my mechanic is so quick to fix my little Golf.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a beautiful picture julie - thanks for sharing. has karen been traveling all this time - we have had pictures from her for quite some time. --- sam


Karen lives usually in Glasgow- they are taking a few days holiday before the General Election- Wherever Karen goes she has her camera with her. Most of this time she has either been in Glasgow or Dollar helping out her baby sister.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Sam, for starting us off and for the great recipes. I've pretty much cleaned out our freezer and pantry (on purpose) and will now stock up for some of these recipes. Our Farmer's market should be starting up pretty soon. I'm hungry for fresh spring peas, rhubarb, and green onions.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So Joyce when will you retire?


flyty1n said:


> Wow, right on time. Thank you Sam for the recipes and to the summary ladies. It is so helpful to go back and be able to look up a subject.
> Got to be low case day today, which means I am off as my case cancelled. Got my retirement plan finalized and shall learn to do, as Julie points out, live within my means, smaller though they will be. I will enjoy being able to be home and do more knitting. I will learn to do socks this year..at least that is my goal. First have to finish the promised knockers for the Huntsman Cancer center.
> Had my VW overheat on the way home last evening. Fortunately, though expensive, it was a quick fix as it had a cracked place in the flange holding the antifreeze hose on so my radiator was slowly emptying itself. Sis was kind enough to let me use her car for the traffic today as I went to my financial planner, she took the no-power-steering little Datsun truck. I traded back as soon as my appointment was over and she will have to help me get the truck home, which I left at the garage and ran errands in my own, faithful, no longer overheating car. I am most fortunate that my mechanic is so quick to fix my little Golf.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Retired last day of the week of 31st May. Started working driving grain trucks at 14 years. In SD you can get a farm to market permit to drive at 14, but only on country roads. Did have to cross a state road to get the load of grain to the elevator, so had to watch for the Highway Patrol officer to make sure we didn't cross while he was there. Fortunately, in SD, it is so flat that one could see him (he always sat in plain sight in the ditch) a mile before one got there, so simply took a roundabout route to the elevator. It will seem strange not to go to work at 0500 hours. But, I think that will be fun.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:sm01: Happy me, I kept up for once and am early to new KTP. Cold and wet where I am, will have to rig a cover over clothes line for this weather, but will put clothes horse on patio for now. Was thinking of getting a beach umbrella for that, I can put it down on fine days


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies 
Glad you are getting some warm weather Sam. How come we never get to see some of your finished work Sam ? 
Even I don't want to see my latest finished dress , I've got over my tantrum and rant over it , decided to make a couple of pairs of sneakers and shoes while I decide wether to try and save it or just start again with something else maybe frog back the skirt part and do something else I'll decide tomorrow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, right on time. Thank you Sam for the recipes and to the summary ladies. It is so helpful to go back and be able to look up a subject.
> Got to be low case day today, which means I am off as my case cancelled. Got my retirement plan finalized and shall learn to do, as Julie points out, live within my means, smaller though they will be. I will enjoy being able to be home and do more knitting. I will learn to do socks this year..at least that is my goal. First have to finish the promised knockers for the Huntsman Cancer center.
> Had my VW overheat on the way home last evening. Fortunately, though expensive, it was a quick fix as it had a cracked place in the flange holding the antifreeze hose on so my radiator was slowly emptying itself. Sis was kind enough to let me use her car for the traffic today as I went to my financial planner, she took the no-power-steering little Datsun truck. I traded back as soon as my appointment was over and she will have to help me get the truck home, which I left at the garage and ran errands in my own, faithful, no longer overheating car. I am most fortunate that my mechanic is so quick to fix my little Golf.


Glad you managed to get car fixed quickly Joyce and hope you have a very happy retirement.
Wonder if you will get the sock bug


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Retirement is this month, isn't it, Joyce? Glad you got the VW fixed quickly. I am going to lie down for a bit- slightly headachey, but it is a beautiful clear sky morning here! The storms have washed everything clean!


Sorry for your headache. I wonder if it is an allergy or perhaps all the stress you are under from your pain. Best wishes for it quickly to be better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Some cyber crooks are holding our hospitals to ransom here . Causing havoc with patients trying to get treatment as all the computers and phone networks are down or blocked and will only be unblocked if they pay.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, right on time. Thank you Sam for the recipes and to the summary ladies. It is so helpful to go back and be able to look up a subject.
> Got to be low case day today, which means I am off as my case cancelled. Got my retirement plan finalized and shall learn to do, as Julie points out, live within my means, smaller though they will be. I will enjoy being able to be home and do more knitting. I will learn to do socks this year..at least that is my goal. First have to finish the promised knockers for the Huntsman Cancer center.
> Had my VW overheat on the way home last evening. Fortunately, though expensive, it was a quick fix as it had a cracked place in the flange holding the antifreeze hose on so my radiator was slowly emptying itself. Sis was kind enough to let me use her car for the traffic today as I went to my financial planner, she took the no-power-steering little Datsun truck. I traded back as soon as my appointment was over and she will have to help me get the truck home, which I left at the garage and ran errands in my own, faithful, no longer overheating car. I am most fortunate that my mechanic is so quick to fix my little Golf.


Not good about the auto repair expense, but glad it was quick.

When do you retire? I must say, other than missing the patients & staff I've not missed work, I was so tired of the BS


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Retired last day of the week of 31st May. Started working driving grain trucks at 14 years. In SD you can get a farm to market permit to drive at 14, but only on country roads. Did have to cross a state road to get the load of grain to the elevator, so had to watch for the Highway Patrol officer to make sure we didn't cross while he was there. Fortunately, in SD, it is so flat that one could see him (he always sat in plain sight in the ditch) a mile before one got there, so simply took a roundabout route to the elevator. It will seem strange not to go to work at 0500 hours. But, I think that will be fun.


Alberta kids can get a learners permit at 14, Saskatchewan it's 15. I was also driving grain truck at 14 but on back roads so no worries about police. Back then I think any cop who ticketed a kid in harvest time would have been run out of town as field work was expected of all country kids


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some cyber crooks are holding our hospitals to ransom here . Causing havoc with patients trying to get treatment as all the computers and phone networks are down or blocked and will only be unblocked if they pay.


I sure hope they catch them, how insane!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Retired last day of the week of 31st May. Started working driving grain trucks at 14 years. In SD you can get a farm to market permit to drive at 14, but only on country roads. Did have to cross a state road to get the load of grain to the elevator, so had to watch for the Highway Patrol officer to make sure we didn't cross while he was there. Fortunately, in SD, it is so flat that one could see him (he always sat in plain sight in the ditch) a mile before one got there, so simply took a roundabout route to the elevator. It will seem strange not to go to work at 0500 hours. But, I think that will be fun.


I started out at 14 in the kitchen of the only restaurant in my small Iowa town. Like South Dakota (SD), we could work pretty young, but I didn't get my license until I was 16. Congratulations on your retirement. I'm sure you'll find lots of fun things to keep you busy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Claiming a seat at the table to say hello and so I'll get notifications.

I learned early to drive the tractor but wasn't allowed on the road. It was narrow gravel and passing anyone was a risky business, so that was best left to the experienced drivers, especially pulling trailers and wagons and such.

Hope anyone feeling poorly is better soon. Congratulations on the retirement, Joyce.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some cyber crooks are holding our hospitals to ransom here . Causing havoc with patients trying to get treatment as all the computers and phone networks are down or blocked and will only be unblocked if they pay.


Oh my, that's very serious. Hope the police and hospital authorities are able to shut them down.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Claiming a seat at the table to say hello and so I'll get notifications.
> 
> I learned early to drive the tractor but wasn't allowed on the road. It was narrow gravel and passing anyone was a risky business, so that was best left to the experienced drivers, especially pulling trailers and wagons and such.
> 
> Hope anyone feeling poorly is better soon. Congratulations on the retirement, Joyce.


We had narrow gravel roads with very deep ditches. The blacktop roads were much wider, but we weren't allowed on them until age 16 and licensed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sorry for your headache. I wonder if it is an allergy or perhaps all the stress you are under from your pain. Best wishes for it quickly to be better.


Thanks Joyce!
Lying down has helped- don't think it's an allergy- breathing quite clear. I definitely slept last night because I had the oddest dream- but I think it is the general shortage on sleep, that I suffer from.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my, that's very serious. Hope the police and hospital authorities are able to shut them down.


Apparently they've hit some 54 or 74 countries.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know how to get pictures from camera to computer and then onto the ktp. maybe this summer alexis will teach me or i will ask ron. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Glad you are getting some warm weather Sam. How come we never get to see some of your finished work Sam ?
> Even I don't want to see my latest finished dress , I've got over my tantrum and rant over it , decided to make a couple of pairs of sneakers and shoes while I decide wether to try and save it or just start again with something else maybe frog back the skirt part and do something else I'll decide tomorrow


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't know how to get pictures from camera to computer and then onto the ktp. maybe this summer alexis will teach me or i will ask ron. --- sam


It helps to have a camera with an SD card, Sam- most computers have a slot for those- and downloading is almost automatic. Then you just follow the instructions below 'Reply' etc, especially anything in red.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just read a nytimes report on that - along with the UK there are many places on the continent fighting the same thing. another hacker stole the first 8or9 shows for a series on netflix.
they refused to pay and the hacker posted all of them. i know where i would hang them from using piano wire if they get caught. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Some cyber crooks are holding our hospitals to ransom here . Causing havoc with patients trying to get treatment as all the computers and phone networks are down or blocked and will only be unblocked if they pay.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for new week. 
Kate, Margaret and Julie, thank you for summary.
Sonja, glad you are working on project that isn't as troublesome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for new week.
> Kate, Margaret and Julie, thank you for summary.
> Sonja, glad you are working on project that isn't as troublesome.


 :sm24: Thanks!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't know how to get pictures from camera to computer and then onto the ktp. maybe this summer alexis will teach me or i will ask ron. --- sam


I still have to ask Jamie at times how to get pictures to the computer from time to time


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they have to pay in bitcoin. one place these hacker hacked had to pay $70,000. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my, that's very serious. Hope the police and hospital authorities are able to shut them down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I still have to ask Jamie at times how to get pictures to the computer from time to time


Good to see you, Caren!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I still have to ask Jamie at times how to get pictures to the computer from time to time


Hi Caren - good to see you.

There are several ways I'm aware of to move photos from phone to computer.

1) be sure photos are saved to the cloud which can be accessed by all your devices.
2) email them from phone - pick up email on computer and save to computer hard drive
3) save to a Sim card in phone - take card out of phone and plug into the computer
4) Use a cable that joins phone to computer - just move files over from one to the other.

I use #4 and #2 most of the time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> they have to pay in bitcoin. one place these hacker hacked had to pay $70,000. --- sam


Oh no....hope they can find them and eradicate them without having to pay the ransom.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again & Julie for the summary 
Sam, you should have taken a photo of your little sweater.
Julie, hope the headache is better soon.
Joyce have you got travel plans for retirement?

I've spent all day scrubbing & cleaning, my basement looks really good now. I did lots of extra stuff. It was a good day to do it as the wind has been absolutely wild & it's rained off & on.
I threw my towels in to wash & have an error code that says it won't drain. I'm hoping it's a coin or screw from DHs clothes blocking it & an easy fix but DH isn't happy to have another job. I sure hope it's not something from my pocket


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I still have to ask Jamie at times how to get pictures to the computer from time to time


Hi, Caren, hope you had a nice birthday. How's ife treating you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just got this in my email, it might interest some

http://www.canadianliving.com/home-and-garden/knitting-and-crochet/article/knitted-maple-leaf-reading-socks?utm_campaign=327218_CL_Home_%26_Garden_May_12_Newsletter_A&utm_medium=email&utm_source=canadian-living_Get_Crafty-All_Users


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies. I hope your headache eases Julie. Happy retirement Joyce. Good to hear from you Caren


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again & Julie for the summary
> Sam, you should have taken a photo of your little sweater.
> Julie, hope the headache is better soon.
> Joyce have you got travel plans for retirement?
> ...


Thanks Bonnie- I am feeling a lot better- I took things very quietly this morning, but am now working the left front of the cardigan I am making for Anne.
It is good to be able to help Sam, Margaret and our adventurous Kate!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies. I hope your headache eases Julie. Happy retirement Joyce. Good to hear from you Caren


You are up very early


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and summary ladies!! Great to be on a new week, last week was a hectic one but ended on a great note. 
Marla went to the Chiropractor this morning, he asked her if she knew that one leg was shorter than the other, she said yes one's about 1/4 inch shorter, he told her that it was closer to 21/4 inch shorter. He worked on her hips and got her back to about 1/8 inch, so of course that changed how she walked all day so she was sore by the time we got home, but doing better this evening, she goes back on Monday for the cold laser. 
David heads out tomorrow for a pretty long week but that's okay, more money for Yellowstone. lol And yarn! 
Okay, now to get caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another, quite different shot of the Rannoch Moor- taken by my cousin Karen on her way to North Uist (Outer Hebrides).


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, right on time. Thank you Sam for the recipes and to the summary ladies. It is so helpful to go back and be able to look up a subject.
> Got to be low case day today, which means I am off as my case cancelled. Got my retirement plan finalized and shall learn to do, as Julie points out, live within my means, smaller though they will be. I will enjoy being able to be home and do more knitting. I will learn to do socks this year..at least that is my goal. First have to finish the promised knockers for the Huntsman Cancer center.
> Had my VW overheat on the way home last evening. Fortunately, though expensive, it was a quick fix as it had a cracked place in the flange holding the antifreeze hose on so my radiator was slowly emptying itself. Sis was kind enough to let me use her car for the traffic today as I went to my financial planner, she took the no-power-steering little Datsun truck. I traded back as soon as my appointment was over and she will have to help me get the truck home, which I left at the garage and ran errands in my own, faithful, no longer overheating car. I am most fortunate that my mechanic is so quick to fix my little Golf.


Congratulations on your retirement!!!! 
Glad that you were able to get it fixed so quickly, that mechanic is a keeper for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Sam, for starting us off and for the great recipes. I've pretty much cleaned out our freezer and pantry (on purpose) and will now stock up for some of these recipes. Our Farmer's market should be starting up pretty soon. I'm hungry for fresh spring peas, rhubarb, and green onions.


I have plenty of rhubarb, how much do you want? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm01: Happy me, I kept up for once and am early to new KTP. Cold and wet where I am, will have to rig a cover over clothes line for this weather, but will put clothes horse on patio for now. Was thinking of getting a beach umbrella for that, I can put it down on fine days


That's a great idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some cyber crooks are holding our hospitals to ransom here . Causing havoc with patients trying to get treatment as all the computers and phone networks are down or blocked and will only be unblocked if they pay.


 :sm06: I hope that they catch them and nail them to a wall, or hang them from the highest tree.
But a good example of why having things on paper is a good thing still.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just read a nytimes report on that - along with the UK there are many places on the continent fighting the same thing. another hacker stole the first 8or9 shows for a series on netflix.
> they refused to pay and the hacker posted all of them. i know where i would hang them from using piano wire if they get caught. --- sam


That's so sad, I hope they can come up with ways to really nail these people.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I still have to ask Jamie at times how to get pictures to the computer from time to time


Hi Caren!! Good to see you, you are dearly missed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies. I hope your headache eases Julie. Happy retirement Joyce. Good to hear from you Caren


It has eased thanks, Mary!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, I'm caught up here and on both sock forums so I'm off to knit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey caren - where are you and how you doin'? we miss you here. how is james? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I still have to ask Jamie at times how to get pictures to the computer from time to time


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Retired last day of the week of 31st May. Started working driving grain trucks at 14 years. In SD you can get a farm to market permit to drive at 14, but only on country roads. Did have to cross a state road to get the load of grain to the elevator, so had to watch for the Highway Patrol officer to make sure we didn't cross while he was there. Fortunately, in SD, it is so flat that one could see him (he always sat in plain sight in the ditch) a mile before one got there, so simply took a roundabout route to the elevator. It will seem strange not to go to work at 0500 hours. But, I think that will be fun.


It will be strange but lovely for you I hope. At you have something to do with your time. You could well be one who quickly fills up spare time and then wonders how you found time to work. Try to keep some time for yourself though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Glad you are getting some warm weather Sam. How come we never get to see some of your finished work Sam ?
> Even I don't want to see my latest finished dress , I've got over my tantrum and rant over it , decided to make a couple of pairs of sneakers and shoes while I decide wether to try and save it or just start again with something else maybe frog back the skirt part and do something else I'll decide tomorrow


Sounds wise- you will be able to be more objective over it and come to a better decision on it than when acting like a 2 year old. :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some cyber crooks are holding our hospitals to ransom here . Causing havoc with patients trying to get treatment as all the computers and phone networks are down or blocked and will only be unblocked if they pay.


I heard something about that on the news here- sounds like total chaos and potentially extremely dangerous. What do they do? Give in and face this happening again and the crooks benefitting or stand up to them and risk serious patient outcomes? And this is during an election campaign as well so whatever is done it will reflect badly on the government (unless they are found and stopped very quickly without paying out tax payers money).
It is scary what people can and will do these days. I'm sure they would have in the past as well if they could.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Alberta kids can get a learners permit at 14, Saskatchewan it's 15. I was also driving grain truck at 14 but on back roads so no worries about police. Back then I think any cop who ticketed a kid in harvest time would have been run out of town as field work was expected of all country kids


South Australia has the youngest Learners Permit age I think at 16- and they now need to hold for a minimum of 1 year so will be 17 before they get a drivers licence. Been 16 for as long as I have known, but when I was that age if you could drive you could for your licence the next day and indeed your permit was only for 3 months. Needed to get a new one. And if you needed more than 3 you needed to sit the test again. When Vicky learnt it was at least 6 months as a learner.
Don't know about now but our farm kids all drove early. David's father owned land on the other side of the town and so David would drive through the town to the scrub block.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I still have to ask Jamie at times how to get pictures to the computer from time to time


Hows life going Caren?- good to see you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and summary ladies!! Great to be on a new week, last week was a hectic one but ended on a great note.
> Marla went to the Chiropractor this morning, he asked her if she knew that one leg was shorter than the other, she said yes one's about 1/4 inch shorter, he told her that it was closer to 21/4 inch shorter. He worked on her hips and got her back to about 1/8 inch, so of course that changed how she walked all day so she was sore by the time we got home, but doing better this evening, she goes back on Monday for the cold laser.
> David heads out tomorrow for a pretty long week but that's okay, more money for Yellowstone. lol And yarn!
> Okay, now to get caught up.


Wow that is a big difference. She might need an orthotic or something to get the whole leg into the right position


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have plenty of rhubarb, how much do you want? lol


David would love some too :sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, good to see your post.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> South Australia has the youngest Learners Permit age I think at 16- and they now need to hold for a minimum of 1 year so will be 17 before they get a drivers licence. Been 16 for as long as I have known, but when I was that age if you could drive you could for your licence the next day and indeed your permit was only for 3 months. Needed to get a new one. And if you needed more than 3 you needed to sit the test again. When Vicky learnt it was at least 6 months as a learner.
> Don't know about now but our farm kids all drove early. David's father owned land on the other side of the town and so David would drive through the town to the scrub block.


I got my permit at 14 in Alaska, in the US it changes by state, each one has it's own policy. When I got mine it was permit at 14 and license at 16.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wow that is a big difference. She might need an orthotic or something to get the whole leg into the right position


That's what she's thinking, we were going to look today, but we forgot with just wanting to get home, so next week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> David would love some too :sm02:


LOL! I don't think it would ship well though. :sm09:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Went down to village hall for Mother's Day morning tea. Had a cuppa and plate of sandwiches, didn't win a raffle prize though. Now curled up under charity scrap blanket as I push to finish it. Cold and wet today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I still have to ask Jamie at times how to get pictures to the computer from time to time


Good to see you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We went to the ice cream social tonight for the motorcycle group. Rode up to a little place on the mountain road, curvy but not too bad, and the place has character! I liked it. But didn't dawn on me we'd be riding back after dark (had not done that before). It was different...and cold! A deer ran across in front of us, too, but luckily we did not collide. Got my heart going a bit, though. Now I'm home and in my jammies, and it's a lot warmer down here in the valley. So that was my adventure for today. No sewing tonight, just winding down.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got my permit at 14 in Alaska, in the US it changes by state, each one has it's own policy. When I got mine it was permit at 14 and license at 16.


Each state is different here as well. Vicky got hers as soon as she could then soon after went to an national event for her age group. She was the envy of everyone there because she had a drivers licence and few if any of the others did becuase no where else allowed them so young. 
Just looked it up, ours is now the same as the majority of other states (Victoria they can't get a drivers license until 18 though can get a learners permit at 16). The only other exceptation is the Northern Territory where you can get a learners permit at 15 and 9 months and after 9 months get a drivers licence. Courtesy of Wikipedia.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I don't think it would ship well though. :sm09:


Esepcially as it tried to get through customs.
On eof my friends had wool held up by customs. She had forgotten it for a couple of months then followed it up. Customs eventually told her it was there becuase it had cashews in it. No she said it was only wool. Turned out Cashew was the colour! I think she had to actually check up and get back to them. Now I have no problems with then stopping things coming like that coming into the country but wouldn't it be nice if they read the labels closely or checked the package (they are allowed to open them to remove items and then send it on) or at least notify you that they have it? At least in this case it turned out OK and she got the yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We went to the ice cream social tonight for the motorcycle group. Rode up to a little place on the mountain road, curvy but not too bad, and the place has character! I liked it. But didn't dawn on me we'd be riding back after dark (had not done that before). It was different...and cold! A deer ran across in front of us, too, but luckily we did not collide. Got my heart going a bit, though. Now I'm home and in my jammies, and it's a lot warmer down here in the valley. So that was my adventure for today. No sewing tonight, just winding down.


Now that would be scary. Bad enough in a car. So glad you didn't hit the deer as we want you here and uninjured.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some cyber crooks are holding our hospitals to ransom here . Causing havoc with patients trying to get treatment as all the computers and phone networks are down or blocked and will only be unblocked if they pay.


Saw that on the news. They are trying to do it here as well but many people are working on a way to avoid. Hope things are up and running soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We went to the ice cream social tonight for the motorcycle group. Rode up to a little place on the mountain road, curvy but not too bad, and the place has character! I liked it. But didn't dawn on me we'd be riding back after dark (had not done that before). It was different...and cold! A deer ran across in front of us, too, but luckily we did not collide. Got my heart going a bit, though. Now I'm home and in my jammies, and it's a lot warmer down here in the valley. So that was my adventure for today. No sewing tonight, just winding down.


We rarely ride after dark, just too dangerous with all the deer around, I'm glad you're ok
its not fun to ride in the cold either


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got this in my email, it might interest some
> 
> http://www.canadianliving.com/home-and-garden/knitting-and-crochet/article/knitted-maple-leaf-reading-socks?utm_campaign=327218_CL_Home_%26_Garden_May_12_Newsletter_A&utm_medium=email&utm_source=canadian-living_Get_Crafty-All_Users


Love the style and have pinned to my knitting board.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> David would love some too :sm02:


Don't you have rhubarb there?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have plenty of rhubarb, how much do you want? lol


Love it and it isn't that easy to come by around here. We had a big plant behind the garage growing up and mom made the best rhubarb sauce. I used to just grab a stalk and eat it raw.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We rarely ride after dark, just too dangerous with all the deer around, I'm glad you're ok


I think neither of us really thought of it beforehand...we didn't know how long we'd stay, got to talking, and then it was getting dark...he did see the deer in plenty of time and the headlight is very bright. I know we were lucky though and I didn't care for it even without the deer, so I suspect we won't do that again. That time of day in high summer will still be light, so could go then. The group has these a couple times a year.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We went to the ice cream social tonight for the motorcycle group. Rode up to a little place on the mountain road, curvy but not too bad, and the place has character! I liked it. But didn't dawn on me we'd be riding back after dark (had not done that before). It was different...and cold! A deer ran across in front of us, too, but luckily we did not collide. Got my heart going a bit, though. Now I'm home and in my jammies, and it's a lot warmer down here in the valley. So that was my adventure for today. No sewing tonight, just winding down.


Glad you didn't hit the deer. Our news tonight, a town not too far from us, a young deer burst through the storm door glass at a home as the people were fixing dinner! The poor thing couldn't get up on the wood flooring.... but finally made it back out. When it was picked up by animal control, it was too injured to survive. Poor thing. The little tiny dog in the house that was almost crushed by the deer is still in shock!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Here I was, feeling so smug on last weeks thread. I was so close to being caught up. Forgot it was Friday!!!! Well, I am now caught up. 

I've hired a cleaning lady to come in Thurs. so am really going to make an attempt to get some picking up done around here and stay off the computer more. 

Still have a few more pesky phone calls to make.

Nurse brought in a massage machine today and did the top of my leg that has the compressed nerve. Heaven! I've located that particular massage unit and will order my own tomorrow.

Caren, so good to see you. I've been gone so long but was surprised to find you absent when I got back. Life sure has a way of changing our plans........


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Good evening! Recipes sound good; I love Pork chops! Heard today that we are supposed to have 5 days in the 80s (F) next week. I wonder if that will get to you, Sam?

Hi Caren! So good to hear from you. 

My daughters are taking me out somewhere tomorrow for brunch. All I know is the time. Whatever--it will be fun. Happy Mother's Day to those who are celebrating this week and to those who celebrate a different time.

Glad your headache has eased, Julie. I used to have migraines and know that headaches are no fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my, that's very serious. Hope the police and hospital authorities are able to shut them down.


It's spreading through the whole NHS service. Who ever is doing it must be a callous person to hit hospitals were people including children could die . Other countries throughout Europe have been hit too but just businesses I think which is still bad but doesn't have the potential to be deadly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i don't know how to get pictures from camera to computer and then onto the ktp. maybe this summer alexis will teach me or i will ask ron. --- sam


You should ask one of the grandkids they will more than likely know


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for new week.
> Kate, Margaret and Julie, thank you for summary.
> Sonja, glad you are working on project that isn't as troublesome.


Thanks Joy . Think I could knit the little sneakers in my sleep they are so easy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I still have to ask Jamie at times how to get pictures to the computer from time to time


Hello Caren how are you well I hope . Did you have a lovely birthday and how is the little baby doing ? Not so little by now


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't you have rhubarb there?


Yes- but it does tend to be expensive in the shops.

ETA: I was then going to say but becuase it needs cooking not as likely to get used either as I'm not good as most home duties. The I saw Jynx say she used to eat it raw!

I'm sitting here eating Jelly Beans. The talk of licorice which morphed into black Jelly Beans forced me to buy some today. Has a few black ones but not many. Oh I just a small cluster down the bottom! YEAH


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another, quite different shot of the Rannoch Moor- taken by my cousin Karen on her way to North Uist (Outer Hebrides).


Beautiful photo.

And thankyou to Julie and Sam for starting us off again this week.

Sam... Good to hear you are starting to warm up there. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sam for all that you do to keep us up with so many dietary needs!
> Also to Kate and Margaret for the bulk of the summaries!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to see you, Caren!


It sure is. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi Caren - good to see you.
> 
> There are several ways I'm aware of to move photos from phone to computer.
> 
> ...


I use number 4. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It will be strange but lovely for you I hope. At you have something to do with your time. You could well be one who quickly fills up spare time and then wonders how you found time to work. Try to keep some time for yourself though.


RE Flyty1n.... Congratulations on your upcoming retirement.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's spreading through the whole NHS service. Who ever is doing it must be a callous person to hit hospitals were people including children could die . Other countries throughout Europe have been hit too but just businesses I think which is still bad but doesn't have the potential to be deadly


It is outrageous and very sad. Disgusting to hit hospitals as you say.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes- but it does tend to be expensive in the shops.
> 
> ETA: I was then going to say but becuase it needs cooking not as likely to get used either as I'm not good as most home duties. The I saw Jynx say she used to eat it raw!
> 
> I'm sitting here eating Jelly Beans. The talk of licorice which morphed into black Jelly Beans forced me to buy some today. Has a few black ones but not many. Oh I just a small cluster down the bottom! YEAH


My neighbour grows rhubarb, and now and then stews it with apples and sultanas and gives me a container full. YUMMO. I give them lemons from my tree when I can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Good evening! Recipes sound good; I love Pork chops! Heard today that we are supposed to have 5 days in the 80s (F) next week. I wonder if that will get to you, Sam?
> 
> Hi Caren! So good to hear from you.
> 
> ...


Thank you! They really do limit what you can get done! Glad that in your case it is a 'used to'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Beautiful photo.
> 
> And thankyou to Julie and Sam for starting us off again this week.
> 
> Sam... Good to hear you are starting to warm up there. :sm11:


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

I hesitate to share, as I am NOT looking for applauds, pats on the back, or the like - but I am sharing to give all of you "crafty ladies and gentlemen" a thought that you may be able to enlarge or act upon.

Recently my daughter's mother-in-law went in for her yearly mammogram. Clear mammograms each and every year, including last year. They found a small spot, and she decided to have the breast taken off, instead of a lumpectomy (sp?). 15 or 17 of the 22 lymph nodes showed cancer. Went in and began a very aggressive anti-cancer regiment. Was told her hair would fall out within a day or two of the first treatment. 

She has four Grandchildren, three of whom I share, with the fourth being a Step-Grandson, but I am proud of him also!

Ages 15, 9, 6, 3 - so very young and impressionable. They love their Nanny - and I constantly ask my daughter, are you sure YOU are their mother, as Nanny lives extremely close and has the children over almost as much as my daughter (and her husband) have them! (We live 200 miles away, looking to move much, much closer soon, God willing!).

Anyway, one day I was just sitting and thinking while my fingers were flying with yarn. It came to me, why not have the Grandchildren involved in Nanny's fight against cancer? To help them DO something for Nanny, while at the same time to find some way of "normalizing" what Nanny will be going through. This can be an extremely scarey time for the Grandchildren, to say the least.

Why not make some chemo caps in each of the Grandchildren's favorite colors?

Last week we went up to look for a home. While traveling there and getting up at 1:00 a.m. each morning, I had a crate of yarn with me to embark on this. Since I had recently made afghans for all of them in "their colors", I was ready for this feat! Then I had to find four different patterns.

Two of the Grandchildren - the pink and blue ones, I had some variegated yarn that in their colors that I thought would add some snazziest to the hats - still pink and blue.

I had four gift bags with tissue, telling them they needed to pack "their" hat by themselves and give them to Nanny.

I was back home when they gave them to her - and from what I am told, she was touched and thrilled.

The youngest Grandson (3) said Nanny, I don't have a geen (green) one, I want a geen one like you. Nanny, make me a geen one. My daughter said you might want to ask your other Nanny to make you a geen one!

It was difficult and a problem, guessing her head size - one seemed bigger on her, but then again, when washed and dried, who knows????? 


I also didn't know how she would take the hats - nor the colors - nor the idea. But I decided to take the leap anyway and do it. If nothing else, she knows that someone is thinking of her. 

They live in a rural area and I know she has friends/sisters she goes biking each June with - but there are those long, dark hours each and every day - and it was my hope that during those time(s) her gaze may linger on a colorful hat and feel strength from her family.


I was also hoping that our Grandchildren will be able to normalize what is happening to Nanny, and instead of looking at Nanny without her hair, look at their hats with joy - and they are a part of it. They gave Nanny THEIR HAT!


Again, no pats nor applauds - just hoping that someone will take this and extend their talents to someone else in need. Those on this site have such generosity and creativity in their souls. Pass it on, please. Lighten someone else's load.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I hesitate to share, as I am NOT looking for applauds, pats on the back, or the like - but I am sharing to give all of you "crafty ladies and gentlemen" a thought that you may be able to enlarge or act upon.
> 
> Recently my daughter's mother-in-law went in for her yearly mammogram. Clear mammograms each and every year, including last year. They found a small spot, and she decided to have the breast taken off, instead of a lumpectomy (sp?). 15 or 17 of the 22 lymph nodes showed cancer. Went in and began a very aggressive anti-cancer regiment. Was told her hair would fall out within a day or two of the first treatment.
> 
> ...


But a great idea! It is such a shock when people lose their hair.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and summary ladies!! Great to be on a new week, last week was a hectic one but ended on a great note.
> Marla went to the Chiropractor this morning, he asked her if she knew that one leg was shorter than the other, she said yes one's about 1/4 inch shorter, he told her that it was closer to 21/4 inch shorter. He worked on her hips and got her back to about 1/8 inch, so of course that changed how she walked all day so she was sore by the time we got home, but doing better this evening, she goes back on Monday for the cold laser.
> David heads out tomorrow for a pretty long week but that's okay, more money for Yellowstone. lol And yarn!
> Okay, now to get caught up.


You'll be able to say that more now that the house is paid off....what a great feeling. Glad that the chiropractor was able to help Marla - my sister's chiropractor always told my sister the same thing and although she went quite regularly for him to keep it adjusted, she did end up needing to get a new hip on that side due to the misalignment for so long. Hope it helps Marla to be in less pain and be able to walk to her heart's content.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have plenty of rhubarb, how much do you want? lol


As much as I can get! I love rhubarb and raspberry muffins.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Teddy bear, what a great idea to help normalize their grandmothers hair loss and a handmade gift does show love and thought in the making.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Saw that on the news. They are trying to do it here as well but many people are working on a way to avoid. Hope things are up and running soon.


Our ATM's are shut off - not sure if it is because of the cyber attacks or some other glitch.

We're having our patio brick layers do the tree planting for us (the trees came Thursday). We agreed on a cash price so DH and I had to scramble to find the amount in cash from around the house. Thought we'd have to dig into the piggy bank there for a bit. I'm sure they'd rather take a check than get paid in nickels and dimes. We got a red maple, a tulip poplar, a Cleveland pear, and a Sycamore - they're pretty small right now, but should grow a couple feet per year. We also got some peony shoots for along the back fence and some sage and fountain grass to fill in spots in the front area. We'll get geraniums to put in the planter box/dividers that go on the front patio.

Everyone is gone this weekend so I have Mother's Day weekend to myself - DH will be with his buddy with their cars, DD is running a Spartan Race in Colorado with two of her cousins. DGS will run in the kid version with one of the cousin's two daughters. They really hit it off at last year's family reunion so I'm glad that they're keeping up the contact.

I'll be spending the time cleaning out the work table; think that I will be at the last of the assignments with a meeting next Wednesday which should give me all I need to finish the Human Resource policies. Then, I'm retired again and I'll be able to concentrate on the KAP and have the summer off with DH. We will be going up to Northern WI (Door County) which is a very pretty area and my sister from Florida will be coming through on their way to Iowa, so that will be fun. It's been quite a few years since I've been up to Door County and it was always in the Fall, so will be interesting to go during the summer; I hope the crowds aren't too awful. SwedenMe - note Al Johnson's Swedish Restaurant (and gift shop) which has goats on the roof. It's a very interesting place and the food is pretty good (how authentic is it?).

http://www.travelwisconsin.com/northeast/door-county?utm_campaign=summer_2017_CHI_NIL_PPC&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=Attractions_Door_County&utm_term=door_county_wisconsin&gclid=CPnrid7z7NMCFSQMMgod8TkPgg&gclsrc=ds

I also need to go to the yarn store to find the right type and color of yarn to make a dahlia flower pillow:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-pillow-cover

to match the dahlia flower rug that she's ordered. I was hoping that the rug would come in soon so I could pull the colors from it, but it's backordered now until July. I don't want to wait that long to start on it so I bought some pillow cover shams that have the dahlias on them also and will use them for the color matching.

http://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41VczVfZDIL.jpg

Do you think a superwash merino wool would be soft enough and hold up well enough to use?


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Congratulations on your retirement Joyce.
Good to see you Caren.
Been a quiet week for me, not even much knitting or crocheting done.
Prayers to those in need and hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Went down to village hall for Mother's Day morning tea. Had a cuppa and plate of sandwiches, didn't win a raffle prize though. Now curled up under charity scrap blanket as I push to finish it. Cold and wet today.


Except for the weather, it sounds like a nice way to start the day. I like being cuddled under a blanket when it's cold and wet also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We went to the ice cream social tonight for the motorcycle group. Rode up to a little place on the mountain road, curvy but not too bad, and the place has character! I liked it. But didn't dawn on me we'd be riding back after dark (had not done that before). It was different...and cold! A deer ran across in front of us, too, but luckily we did not collide. Got my heart going a bit, though. Now I'm home and in my jammies, and it's a lot warmer down here in the valley. So that was my adventure for today. No sewing tonight, just winding down.


I'll bet that was very scary. I'd have needed to take a breather when getting home too to get the heart rate back to normal. So glad that you both are okay except for the anxiety of it all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the style and have pinned to my knitting board.


They are very nice boot socks - I think I have some alpaca from the ranch in Oregon when we were at my brother's ranch out there 7 years ago (oh my -- that's been sitting in the stash a long time!)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Here I was, feeling so smug on last weeks thread. I was so close to being caught up. Forgot it was Friday!!!! Well, I am now caught up.
> 
> I've hired a cleaning lady to come in Thurs. so am really going to make an attempt to get some picking up done around here and stay off the computer more.
> 
> ...


Both the cleaning person and the massage machine sound wonderful!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- but it does tend to be expensive in the shops.
> 
> ETA: I was then going to say but becuase it needs cooking not as likely to get used either as I'm not good as most home duties. The I saw Jynx say she used to eat it raw!
> 
> I'm sitting here eating Jelly Beans. The talk of licorice which morphed into black Jelly Beans forced me to buy some today. Has a few black ones but not many. Oh I just a small cluster down the bottom! YEAH


And, I'm headed to World Market to see if I can find some Australian style black licorice there!

As kids, we'd eat raw rhubarb too - the first small spring sprouts were the best--we'd put salt on them. Seems strange now and can hardly find the small stems (unless you grow your own) since the full grown stems are heavier and get more $ when sold by the #. I'm going to head to the farmer's place to see if they have some. The Farmer's Market isn't going to open until June 4 - I thought it would be earlier since the season is about 3 weeks ahead of schedule due to the short winter/early Spring.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My neighbour grows rhubarb, and now and then stews it with apples and sultanas and gives me a container full. YUMMO. I give them lemons from my tree when I can.


That sounds like a great exchange. I've never had the rhubarb stewed with apples and sultanas (which aren't in wide availability here--raisins instead), but it sure sounds good. My sister who's coming through in June is a big rhubarb lover and they don't have it in Florida where it's too hot, so I want to have some rhubarb here for her to enjoy. She's bringing some homemade strawberry jam (Mom's recipe) from the early 1900's which we'll have with homemade cheesecake. Strawberries have been in season for a few weeks now in FL and we won't see them until June. If they're available while she's here, maybe we'll make some of the jam together. That would make my Mom beam with joy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We went to the ice cream social tonight for the motorcycle group. Rode up to a little place on the mountain road, curvy but not too bad, and the place has character! I liked it. But didn't dawn on me we'd be riding back after dark (had not done that before). It was different...and cold! A deer ran across in front of us, too, but luckily we did not collide. Got my heart going a bit, though. Now I'm home and in my jammies, and it's a lot warmer down here in the valley. So that was my adventure for today. No sewing tonight, just winding down.


Fun! Not the deer part though, that could have been really bad, my BFF's brother in law was riding home at night and a deer ran out in front of him, he split the deer in half, thankfully, he only ended up with a broken leg and lots of deer guts in the parts of the bike. Thankfully the deer died instantly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Esepcially as it tried to get through customs.
> On eof my friends had wool held up by customs. She had forgotten it for a couple of months then followed it up. Customs eventually told her it was there becuase it had cashews in it. No she said it was only wool. Turned out Cashew was the colour! I think she had to actually check up and get back to them. Now I have no problems with then stopping things coming like that coming into the country but wouldn't it be nice if they read the labels closely or checked the package (they are allowed to open them to remove items and then send it on) or at least notify you that they have it? At least in this case it turned out OK and she got the yarn.


Thank goodness they kept it at customs and didn't send it back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love it and it isn't that easy to come by around here. We had a big plant behind the garage growing up and mom made the best rhubarb sauce. I used to just grab a stalk and eat it raw.


Yes, Texas doesn't grow rhubarb well I think it's just too hot most of the time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I hesitate to share, as I am NOT looking for applauds, pats on the back, or the like - but I am sharing to give all of you "crafty ladies and gentlemen" a thought that you may be able to enlarge or act upon.
> 
> Recently my daughter's mother-in-law went in for her yearly mammogram. Clear mammograms each and every year, including last year. They found a small spot, and she decided to have the breast taken off, instead of a lumpectomy (sp?). 15 or 17 of the 22 lymph nodes showed cancer. Went in and began a very aggressive anti-cancer regiment. Was told her hair would fall out within a day or two of the first treatment.
> 
> ...


This is a fantastic idea. I also went through that surgery as have a couple of others (or people close to others) on here. Thankfully, I didn't have to endure the chemo, but many others on here have, so we can all relate. I just know that Nanny is feeling the love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad you didn't hit the deer. Our news tonight, a town not too far from us, a young deer burst through the storm door glass at a home as the people were fixing dinner! The poor thing couldn't get up on the wood flooring.... but finally made it back out. When it was picked up by animal control, it was too injured to survive. Poor thing. The little tiny dog in the house that was almost crushed by the deer is still in shock!!


 :sm06: 
Poor deer, family, and dog.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Here I was, feeling so smug on last weeks thread. I was so close to being caught up. Forgot it was Friday!!!! Well, I am now caught up.
> 
> I've hired a cleaning lady to come in Thurs. so am really going to make an attempt to get some picking up done around here and stay off the computer more.
> 
> ...


Great on hiring the cleaning lady and wonderful on the message unit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

That pillow cover is very pretty! I saw a pattern a while back for something similar, a "never ending flower" type (meaning one makes it as large as one wants). It might be fun to try.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That pillow cover is very pretty! I saw a pattern a while back for something similar, a "never ending flower" type (meaning one makes it as large as one wants). It might be fun to try.


It does look like fun which is why I want to get the yarn and get started on it. She wants the pillow covering back in white so that's easy enough and then the variegated petals for the flower rather than all one color so it's going to take some imagination from me to get it. I think as long as I have at least 3 pinks, it should coordinate fairly well with the carpet. I'll look for the never ending flower pattern.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello, everyone, and especially, Sam. Here's the little anecdote I told you I'd post:

Something interesting occurred last Thursday evening--albeit not the first of its kind exactly, but never before at this particular time of night. As I shut off the TV just before 10:00, my partner, E, called down for "Squeak," our beloved 2-year-old, indoor-ONLY gray tiger, to come upstairs for bed. Our living space is on the second level, the lower being the equivalent of the typical "basement/laundry area," and Squeak's favorite haunt.

We heard the typical crash, as he knocked over _something,_ signaling his scramble up the stairs at the sound of his bedtime snack being poured. Still sitting in my recliner with my back towards the stairs (separating the kitchen from the living room), I heard E say, "Oh gosh, he's got a MOUSE in his mouth!"

Squeak, being a very good hunter, loves to bring assorted "gifts" to his Mama for well-deserved praise and appreciation, like long-lost toys, milk-bottle caps, and the occasional dead mouse. Only _this_ time she added, "It's not dead!" Being ever-so-smart, I remained seated in my recliner--with footrest *up,* of course--waiting for the "all clear."

Wondering exactly how she planned to deal with this situation, and preferring NOT to watch, I heard, "Don't let it GO, Squeak!!" He pounced on it yet again and I told E, "It's the 'thrill of the hunt and capture' that excites him!" She finally grabbed the creature ("You're a braver man than I, Gunga Din!") and dropped it into a plastic bag, and tied a knot. I told her to put it in the trash can (meaning the big barrel outside--since it had just been collected that morning), but she misunderstood, and deposited it in our kitchen waste basket, which was only about 4 feet from where I was sitting!! I told her I meant the outdoor trash barrel, but she quickly added, "Well, I also put it into the empty chocolate candy bag -- the one with the zip-lock seal, so it can't get out."

Wonderful, I thought to myself. At least its final breath before suffocating will be the heavenly fragrance of "to-die-for chocolate" (no pun intended)! Besides, she said she was pretty sure he had already breathed his last before being deposited into chocolate nirvana.

(Of note, E, the most environmentally-conscious person I know, is adamantly opposed to the killing of any critter, preferring instead the "capture-and-release" philosophy, be they bugs or mice, but when necessary, and when evidence presents itself, she will use the "instant kill" form of a mouse-trap, not wanting to prolong suffering.)

By now, already well past bedtime--there needed to be several minutes of praise, and pats and rubs, along with soothing noises to let Squeak know just how much we appreciated his good work and gift. He was quite proud!

I am a city-girl, born and bred, now having lived "in the country," for the past 25 years. I've somehow gotten over my spider phobia (who knew that was even possible?), and I'm not _quite_ as scared of mice as I first was, but there's just something about finding one right before bedtime that leaves me a tad unsettled! My partner, however, has lived here over 35 years, and is afraid of *nothing,* even snakes, of which I was, am, and certain always to be, terrified!! Between Squeak and E, I'm pretty well protected. So I'll keep them around!

And Squeak, bless his little feline heart, has caught perhaps a couple of mice (that I know about, anyway!) in his brief one-year tenure with us. He is a young boy, rescued from a kill-free, police-run, pet facility, and we gave him his name because he doesn't "meow," he actually "squeaks." 

I will close this with a picture of him, taken the first day in our forever home, when he was checking out his new "digs," having claimed his first (of many!) favorite place, Mama's bathroom sink.

I hope you enjoyed this little "Adventures of a Cat Named Squeak," and if there's enough interest, I could possibly be persuaded to report further episodes from time to time.

Thank you for reading...
...gloria


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Darling kitty - they sure do make our lives interesting, don't they?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I hesitate to share, as I am NOT looking for applauds, pats on the back, or the like - but I am sharing to give all of you "crafty ladies and gentlemen" a thought that you may be able to enlarge or act upon.
> 
> Recently my daughter's mother-in-law went in for her yearly mammogram. Clear mammograms each and every year, including last year. They found a small spot, and she decided to have the breast taken off, instead of a lumpectomy (sp?). 15 or 17 of the 22 lymph nodes showed cancer. Went in and began a very aggressive anti-cancer regiment. Was told her hair would fall out within a day or two of the first treatment.
> 
> ...


That's such a loving and thoughtful idea!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You'll be able to say that more now that the house is paid off....what a great feeling. Glad that the chiropractor was able to help Marla - my sister's chiropractor always told my sister the same thing and although she went quite regularly for him to keep it adjusted, she did end up needing to get a new hip on that side due to the misalignment for so long. Hope it helps Marla to be in less pain and be able to walk to her heart's content.


Thank you, yess, she'll be much better I think, hopefully she won't need a hip replacement down the road, but if so, hopefully it will be a while.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

I love your American saying - a day late and a dollar short - that's me today! Only just realised it's Saturday and a new KTP started! A few tasty recipes there Sam, thanks, and thank you summary ladies, especially Julie for being stand in for Kate. Why she has to go sailing off around the Caribbean when she could be here with us I can't imagine! 
Just been doing a bit of gardening and planted a hydrangea I found for a good price at a local home store. Gave it plenty of compost and water so now it has two chances! Still have lots of spaces to fill in but have several plants in pots which are not quite big enough to go out yet but I'll get to them before too long. Been out shopping this morning so now I think I'm entitled to sit back with feet up and a cup of tea and try and catch up here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> As much as I can get! I love rhubarb and raspberry muffins.


I'll try to remember to bring a big bunch to KAP. 
Gram used to make strawberry rhubarb jam that was the best, with fresh strawberries and rhubarb both out of her garden.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Retired last day of the week of 31st May. Started working driving grain trucks at 14 years. In SD you can get a farm to market permit to drive at 14, but only on country roads. Did have to cross a state road to get the load of grain to the elevator, so had to watch for the Highway Patrol officer to make sure we didn't cross while he was there. Fortunately, in SD, it is so flat that one could see him (he always sat in plain sight in the ditch) a mile before one got there, so simply took a roundabout route to the elevator. It will seem strange not to go to work at 0500 hours. But, I think that will be fun.


Happy retirement Joyce, may it be long and happy. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Some cyber crooks are holding our hospitals to ransom here . Causing havoc with patients trying to get treatment as all the computers and phone networks are down or blocked and will only be unblocked if they pay.


Crazy situation and quite scary. How can the NHS pay a ransom when they have no money?? I gather we are not the only country suffering from this hacking.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not good about the auto repair expense, but glad it was quick.
> 
> When do you retire? I must say, other than missing the patients & staff I've not missed work, I was so tired of the BS


When I retired it was patients and staff I missed too. Now by doing the couple of afternoons a week I'm doing at present I get my fix!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Hello, everyone, and especially, Sam. Here's the little anecdote I told you I'd post:
> 
> Something interesting occurred last Thursday evening--albeit not the first of its kind exactly, but never before at this particular time of night. As I shut off the TV just before 10:00, my partner, E, called down for "Squeak," our beloved 2-year-old, indoor-ONLY gray tiger, to come upstairs for bed. Our living space is on the second level, the lower being the equivalent of the typical "basement/laundry area," and Squeak's favorite haunt.
> 
> ...


Love it!! And certainly want to hear more of the adventures of you and partner (and Squeak) in the woods. Where in New England are you? I have visiting your lovely area some autumn on my bucket list.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I still have to ask Jamie at times how to get pictures to the computer from time to time


Good to see you Caren. I hope you are well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> I love your American saying - a day late and a dollar short - that's me today! Only just realised it's Saturday and a new KTP started! A few tasty recipes there Sam, thanks, and thank you summary ladies, especially Julie for being stand in for Kate. Why she has to go sailing off around the Caribbean when she could be here with us I can't imagine!
> Just been doing a bit of gardening and planted a hydrangea I found for a good price at a local home store. Gave it plenty of compost and water so now it has two chances! Still have lots of spaces to fill in but have several plants in pots which are not quite big enough to go out yet but I'll get to them before too long. Been out shopping this morning so now I think I'm entitled to sit back with feet up and a cup of tea and try and catch up here.


This is a planting weekend. Just finished the trees and now have to start the peonies, sage and fountain grasses. I love hydrangeas and will have to look for them at the nursery later this week - our garden centers are nothing like what I hear you have there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll try to remember to bring a big bunch to KAP.
> Gram used to make strawberry rhubarb jam that was the best, with fresh strawberries and rhubarb both out of her garden.


Yes, mine, too!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Hello, everyone, and especially, Sam. Here's the little anecdote I told you I'd post:
> 
> Something interesting occurred last Thursday evening--albeit not the first of its kind exactly, but never before at this particular time of night. As I shut off the TV just before 10:00, my partner, E, called down for "Squeak," our beloved 2-year-old, indoor-ONLY gray tiger, to come upstairs for bed. Our living space is on the second level, the lower being the equivalent of the typical "basement/laundry area," and Squeak's favorite haunt.
> 
> ...


OMG!!! I wouldn't have been able to sleep all night with that in the trash, I'd have been sure all night that I could hear skittering and that it was loose and walking over me, I can not stand rodents, ewe! Spiders, snakes, lizards, are all fine, rodentia just gives me the heebie jeebies, Sam teases me about it often. lol 
Adorable kitty Squeek though, I think my 3 would run from a mouse. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, mine, too!!


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

angelam said:


> Happy retirement Joyce, may it be long and happy. :sm02: :sm02:


Thank you all for your kind retirement thoughts. I have looked at my stash and know that for the first months, I have plenty of knitting to go with my complete house cleaning goal.
Love the Squeak episodes, kindly keep them up. Our 4-leggers keep us sane and happy.
What a kind thing to do, knit chemo hats, for the Nanny. She will love them, and think of you as you keep her head warm. A good friend had chemo and lost her hair. She was so happy for the chemo hat I gave her. She said that one of the hard things was to loose her eyelashes and eyebrows as they kept the dirt and dust and sweat out of her eyes. I have not figured out a good way to compensate for that loss.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love it!! And certainly want to hear more of the adventures of you and partner (and Squeak) in the woods. Where in New England are you? I have visiting your lovely area some autumn on my bucket list.


We live on the side of a mountain, in Northern CT. We are within driving distance of Webs, if you're interested in checking out the local "yarn scene," too. Perhaps we could meet for coffee or tea.

...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Darling kitty - they sure do make our lives interesting, don't they?


Yeah, well, I can think of many, many other ways that would make our lives interesting, thank you very much. At least he could confine his "hunting and gathering" episodes to daytime!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marking my spot for now. Thanks, Sam, and Ladies for starting us off on a new week.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another, quite different shot of the Rannoch Moor- taken by my cousin Karen on her way to North Uist (Outer Hebrides).


Such rugged looking country.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some cyber crooks are holding our hospitals to ransom here . Causing havoc with patients trying to get treatment as all the computers and phone networks are down or blocked and will only be unblocked if they pay.


That's terrible.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Alberta kids can get a learners permit at 14, Saskatchewan it's 15. I was also driving grain truck at 14 but on back roads so no worries about police. Back then I think any cop who ticketed a kid in harvest time would have been run out of town as field work was expected of all country kids


I was driving at 15. Dad used to have an 1929 Whippet sitting in the yard and I used to practice shifting gears. Don't know where it came from but we sure had fun playing in and around it. I remember the day I got my licence because I got out of the car and immediately dropped my purse. Everything rolled all over the street. I was so embarrassed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think neither of us really thought of it beforehand...we didn't know how long we'd stay, got to talking, and then it was getting dark...he did see the deer in plenty of time and the headlight is very bright. I know we were lucky though and I didn't care for it even without the deer, so I suspect we won't do that again. That time of day in high summer will still be light, so could go then. The group has these a couple times a year.


Friends of our hit a deer by Edson, Alberta, about 10 yrs ago, both were hurt quite badly & were airlifted to Edmonton. One of the hooves got her in the face, made quite a mess but an amazing job of fixing her up. Now she wears a full face mask when she rides. He had his arm mangled & had to get a lot of grafting done. At least they didn't have any lasting injuries.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- but it does tend to be expensive in the shops.
> 
> ETA: I was then going to say but becuase it needs cooking not as likely to get used either as I'm not good as most home duties. The I saw Jynx say she used to eat it raw!
> 
> I'm sitting here eating Jelly Beans. The talk of licorice which morphed into black Jelly Beans forced me to buy some today. Has a few black ones but not many. Oh I just a small cluster down the bottom! YEAH


I don't like it raw but like muffins & rhubarb custard pie.

We could share the jelly beans, I would give you all my black ones, yuk!????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I still have to ask Jamie at times how to get pictures to the computer from time to time


How are things progressing for you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again & Julie for the summary
> Sam, you should have taken a photo of your little sweater.
> Julie, hope the headache is better soon.
> Joyce have you got travel plans for retirement?
> ...


That's something you didn't need while you're trying to get ready for company. Hope it was an easy fix.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> We live on the side of a mountain, in Northern CT. We are within driving distance of Webs, if you're interested in checking out the local "yarn scene," too. Perhaps we could meet for coffee or tea.
> 
> ...gloria


I shop at WEBS online and also at the Midwest Stitches show where they usually have the largest booth. They have great products and wonderful customer service. I've been going to MW show for four years now and have come to know the sales staff there. A visit to their physical location is also on my bucket list. I'll certainly keep your invitation in mind if I ever do make it up there! Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We went to the ice cream social tonight for the motorcycle group. Rode up to a little place on the mountain road, curvy but not too bad, and the place has character! I liked it. But didn't dawn on me we'd be riding back after dark (had not done that before). It was different...and cold! A deer ran across in front of us, too, but luckily we did not collide. Got my heart going a bit, though. Now I'm home and in my jammies, and it's a lot warmer down here in the valley. So that was my adventure for today. No sewing tonight, just winding down.


So glad you didn't collide with that deer. Did you enjoy the social?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Saw that on the news. They are trying to do it here as well but many people are working on a way to avoid. Hope things are up and running soon.


I just heard it on the news here too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I love your American saying - a day late and a dollar short - that's me today! Only just realised it's Saturday and a new KTP started! A few tasty recipes there Sam, thanks, and thank you summary ladies, especially Julie for being stand in for Kate. Why she has to go sailing off around the Caribbean when she could be here with us I can't imagine!
> Just been doing a bit of gardening and planted a hydrangea I found for a good price at a local home store. Gave it plenty of compost and water so now it has two chances! Still have lots of spaces to fill in but have several plants in pots which are not quite big enough to go out yet but I'll get to them before too long. Been out shopping this morning so now I think I'm entitled to sit back with feet up and a cup of tea and try and catch up here.


Thank you, Angela!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Here I was, feeling so smug on last weeks thread. I was so close to being caught up. Forgot it was Friday!!!! Well, I am now caught up.
> 
> I've hired a cleaning lady to come in Thurs. so am really going to make an attempt to get some picking up done around here and stay off the computer more.
> 
> ...


So glad you were able to find a cleaning lady.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Such rugged looking country.


It is very rugged, even though the mountains are only around 3,000 ft.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I hesitate to share, as I am NOT looking for applauds, pats on the back, or the like - but I am sharing to give all of you "crafty ladies and gentlemen" a thought that you may be able to enlarge or act upon.
> 
> Recently my daughter's mother-in-law went in for her yearly mammogram. Clear mammograms each and every year, including last year. They found a small spot, and she decided to have the breast taken off, instead of a lumpectomy (sp?). 15 or 17 of the 22 lymph nodes showed cancer. Went in and began a very aggressive anti-cancer regiment. Was told her hair would fall out within a day or two of the first treatment.
> 
> ...


That was a wonderful thing to do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Hello, everyone, and especially, Sam. Here's the little anecdote I told you I'd post:
> 
> Something interesting occurred last Thursday evening--albeit not the first of its kind exactly, but never before at this particular time of night. As I shut off the TV just before 10:00, my partner, E, called down for "Squeak," our beloved 2-year-old, indoor-ONLY gray tiger, to come upstairs for bed. Our living space is on the second level, the lower being the equivalent of the typical "basement/laundry area," and Squeak's favorite haunt.
> 
> ...


Aw, Squeak is so sweet. At least the mouse wasn't let loose in the house.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I love your American saying - a day late and a dollar short - that's me today! Only just realised it's Saturday and a new KTP started! A few tasty recipes there Sam, thanks, and thank you summary ladies, especially Julie for being stand in for Kate. Why she has to go sailing off around the Caribbean when she could be here with us I can't imagine!
> Just been doing a bit of gardening and planted a hydrangea I found for a good price at a local home store. Gave it plenty of compost and water so now it has two chances! Still have lots of spaces to fill in but have several plants in pots which are not quite big enough to go out yet but I'll get to them before too long. Been out shopping this morning so now I think I'm entitled to sit back with feet up and a cup of tea and try and catch up here.


Enjoy your tea. I wish I could get my energy up. I have several plants to go in but just don't feel like doing it. I bought a couple of hydrangea at Easter so I'll plant those too. Hopefully they will come up next year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Friends of our hit a deer by Edson, Alberta, about 10 yrs ago, both were hurt quite badly & were airlifted to Edmonton. One of the hooves got her in the face, made quite a mess but an amazing job of fixing her up. Now she wears a full face mask when she rides. He had his arm mangled & had to get a lot of grafting done. At least they didn't have any lasting injuries.


I was driving home from an appointment one day and wasn't really paying attention to my surroundings. All of a sudden, I was in the middle of 5 deer - 3 in front and 2 behind. God was certainly watching over me that day because I didn't even touch a hair on one of them nor them me. I was really shaken.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so will go and read the digest. Happy Mother's Day to all our mothers.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

budasha said:


> Aw, Squeak is so sweet. At least the mouse wasn't let loose in the house.


Good for MANY people ... me, my partner, my neighbors, all of whom live about a half-mile away, but would've had no problem hearing my screams at such an ungodly hour!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our ATM's are shut off - not sure if it is because of the cyber attacks or some other glitch.
> 
> We're having our patio brick layers do the tree planting for us (the trees came Thursday). We agreed on a cash price so DH and I had to scramble to find the amount in cash from around the house. Thought we'd have to dig into the piggy bank there for a bit. I'm sure they'd rather take a check than get paid in nickels and dimes. We got a red maple, a tulip poplar, a Cleveland pear, and a Sycamore - they're pretty small right now, but should grow a couple feet per year. We also got some peony shoots for along the back fence and some sage and fountain grass to fill in spots in the front area. We'll get geraniums to put in the planter box/dividers that go on the front patio.
> 
> ...


The Swedish restaurant sounds interesting I like there take on the Dalarna häst , never seen a Dalarna goat although we do decorate with straw goats at Christmas


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I'm headed to World Market to see if I can find some Australian style black licorice there!
> 
> As kids, we'd eat raw rhubarb too - the first small spring sprouts were the best--we'd put salt on them. Seems strange now and can hardly find the small stems (unless you grow your own) since the full grown stems are heavier and get more $ when sold by the #. I'm going to head to the farmer's place to see if they have some. The Farmer's Market isn't going to open until June 4 - I thought it would be earlier since the season is about 3 weeks ahead of schedule due to the short winter/early Spring.


I remember eating rhubarb raw as a kid also wild gooseberries dont know why as they were both very bitter sour tastes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

impatient knitter said:


> Hello, everyone, and especially, Sam. Here's the little anecdote I told you I'd post:
> 
> Something interesting occurred last Thursday evening--albeit not the first of its kind exactly, but never before at this particular time of night. As I shut off the TV just before 10:00, my partner, E, called down for "Squeak," our beloved 2-year-old, indoor-ONLY gray tiger, to come upstairs for bed. Our living space is on the second level, the lower being the equivalent of the typical "basement/laundry area," and Squeak's favorite haunt.
> 
> ...


Beautiful cat must love you both very much to bring you such a lovely gift ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Crazy situation and quite scary. How can the NHS pay a ransom when they have no money?? I gather we are not the only country suffering from this hacking.


The annoying thing is that the government knew that the NHS computers needed updating and protecting but did nothing


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I remember eating rhubarb raw as a kid also wild gooseberries dont know why as they were both very bitter sour tastes


We were known to eat the mulberries before they were ripe as well as the crab apple trees (actual fruit bearing rather than the ornamental) and both could be very sour. I'm surprised we didn't have more tummy aches than we did. It probably helped create our cast iron stomachs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The annoying thing is that the government knew that the NHS computers needed updating and protecting but did nothing


Hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Squeak is adorable.
Jynx, glad you got cleaning lady.
Maya and I had our walk and fed horses. Actually finished knitting the heel! Maybe I can finish sock today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I hesitate to share, as I am NOT looking for applauds, pats on the back, or the like - but I am sharing to give all of you "crafty ladies and gentlemen" a thought that you may be able to enlarge or act upon.
> 
> Recently my daughter's mother-in-law went in for her yearly mammogram. Clear mammograms each and every year, including last year. They found a small spot, and she decided to have the breast taken off, instead of a lumpectomy (sp?). 15 or 17 of the 22 lymph nodes showed cancer. Went in and began a very aggressive anti-cancer regiment. Was told her hair would fall out within a day or two of the first treatment.
> 
> ...


What a great idea. I hope the treatments are successful for the poor woman


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was driving at 15. Dad used to have an 1929 Whippet sitting in the yard and I used to practice shifting gears. Don't know where it came from but we sure had fun playing in and around it. I remember the day I got my licence because I got out of the car and immediately dropped my purse. Everything rolled all over the street. I was so embarrassed.


I failed my drivers test the first time because of my parallel parking, my neighbor set up some bale stookes and had me park between them, if I goofed, no damages to the car???? I got it the next time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's something you didn't need while you're trying to get ready for company. Hope it was an easy fix.


We think the drain is plugged with something but of course they couldn't put it in an easy to get to place so have to pull it out, take the back off....... I took the towels over to DSs & finished them this morning, DH will to fix it tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was driving home from an appointment one day and wasn't really paying attention to my surroundings. All of a sudden, I was in the middle of 5 deer - 3 in front and 2 behind. God was certainly watching over me that day because I didn't even touch a hair on one of them nor them me. I was really shaken.


I'm glad you got stopped in time.
The silly things can sure make a mess of your vehicle, I've hit several over the years, fortunately the last one belly flopped on my windshield & didn't put s mark on the car as I was almost stopped.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gloria, I would have had a heart attack, I hate rodents, spiders, snakes. Ive lived on a farm almost my whole life & still don't like them. Cute kitten, I have the same type of photo of our old cat, I think he liked the cool marble in summer

Jynx, great you found a housekeeper to help out. & the massager sounds great. 

Well, best get moving, I'm in the process of making meat filled buns either for tonight if we need them or to take to my friend tomorrow as she lost her mom Thursday. Ttyl


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank God, yes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today is going tio be quite a nice day also - i have the front door open wide. there is no breeze so it is really pleasant to sit outside. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Beautiful photo.
> 
> And thankyou to Julie and Sam for starting us off again this week.
> 
> Sam... Good to hear you are starting to warm up there. :sm11:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely thing for you to do teddy bear. it is certainly food for thought. quite a few of our knitters knit and quilt for charity - i better throw in crochet also. sending tons of healing energy to your daughter's mother-in-law to surround her with warm healing energy.

it was so good of you to share this with us, we enjoyed the time with you and hope you will be back real soon for fresh tea and conversation, --- sam


Teddy bear said:


> I hesitate to share, as I am NOT looking for applauds, pats on the back, or the like - but I am sharing to give all of you "crafty ladies and gentlemen" a thought that you may be able to enlarge or act upon.
> 
> Recently my daughter's mother-in-law went in for her yearly mammogram. Clear mammograms each and every year, including last year. They found a small spot, and she decided to have the breast taken off, instead of a lumpectomy (sp?). 15 or 17 of the 22 lymph nodes showed cancer. Went in and began a very aggressive anti-cancer regiment. Was told her hair would fall out within a day or two of the first treatment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am anxious to see your patio with the trees planted. it sounds like the perfect placer to sit and knit this summer. it will be nice for you to be 'retired' again - hope it lasts all summer.
is the dahlia pillow knit? that will be an interesting pillow cover to make. hope everyone wins their individual races. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Our ATM's are shut off - not sure if it is because of the cyber attacks or some other glitch.
> 
> We're having our patio brick layers do the tree planting for us (the trees came Thursday). We agreed on a cash price so DH and I had to scramble to find the amount in cash from around the house. Thought we'd have to dig into the piggy bank there for a bit. I'm sure they'd rather take a check than get paid in nickels and dimes. We got a red maple, a tulip poplar, a Cleveland pear, and a Sycamore - they're pretty small right now, but should grow a couple feet per year. We also got some peony shoots for along the back fence and some sage and fountain grass to fill in spots in the front area. We'll get geraniums to put in the planter box/dividers that go on the front patio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

thewren said:


> what a lovely thing for you to do teddy bear. it is certainly food for thought. quite a few of our knitters knit and quilt for charity - i better throw in crochet also. sending tons of healing energy to your daughter's mother-in-law to surround her with warm healing energy.
> 
> it was so good of you to share this with us, we enjoyed the time with you and hope you will be back real soon for fresh tea and conversation, --- sam
> 
> ...


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful cat must love you both very much to bring you such a lovely gift ????


Errrr....I've told him repeatedly that MAMA is the one who will accept the miceies, not me !! I'M the one who likes the toys! We haven't perfected the translation from cat-speak to English yet -- still need to work on that, I guess!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gloria, I would have had a heart attack, I hate rodents, spiders, snakes. Ive lived on a farm almost my whole life & still don't like them. Cute kitten, I have the same type of photo of our old cat, I think he liked the cool marble in summer


Thanks, Bonnie. I'm waaaay past the heart attack point, I guess. I'm 73 and partially disabled. I can't get out of my OWN way, let alone a rodent's. I feel I'm safe as long as I'm in my recliner, and that's where I stay. i DO have a "critter catcher" I bought from The Grommet, which works really well. This thing has a handle on one end of a long "stick-line" thing, and when you pull on the trigger there, these fiberglass-type fingers splay open at the other end, and you place it over the bug, then release the trigger, and the fingers capture and enclose the bug until you can get it to the door. Once you put the stick out the door, you pull the trigger again to release what's inside, and VOILA!! Bug ALL gone!!! Haven't found anything for snakes yet, but haven't had any in the house, thank God. If I ever saw one, and E wasn't home, I'd have to leave, I think. Fingers crossed that I never have to make that decision!!

As for Squeak, he already has his paws wrapped around E's fingers, and he can do no wrong!! I can remember when she used to think of ME that way, but that was 27 years ago!! I guess she thinks I'm a "sure thing" by now!!

...gloria


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, a warm happy Mother's Day to our mothers out there.
Oh rhubarb, we have a couple of plants and I make rhubarb crumble with it. Such a yummy dessert for a winters night. Love the idea of adding raisins along with the apple. Also the raspberries that would be fantastic. When I cook the rhubarb I add a slosh of port to it, and it enhances the flavour really well. 
I got rid of the heartburn, drank some camomile tea and that helped ease it a lot too. 
It's a lovely sunny morning but quite chilly so will haul out the feather duvet for tonight. I've been waiting until it gets cold enough to put it on the bed.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Thanks, Bonnie. I'm waaaay past the heart attack point, I guess. I'm 73 and partially disabled. I can't get out of my OWN way, let alone a rodent's. I feel I'm safe as long as I'm in my recliner, and that's where I stay. i DO have a "critter catcher" I bought from The Grommet, which works really well. This thing has a handle on one end of a long "stick-line" thing, and when you pull on the trigger there, these fiberglass-type fingers splay open at the other end, and you place it over the bug, then release the trigger, and the fingers capture and enclose the bug until you can get it to the door. Once you put the stick out the door, you pull the trigger again to release what's inside, and VOILA!! Bug ALL gone!!! Haven't found anything for snakes yet, but haven't had any in the house, thank God. If I ever saw one, and E wasn't home, I'd have to leave, I think. Fingers crossed that I never have to make that decision!!
> 
> As for Squeak, he already has his paws wrapped around E's fingers, and he can do no wrong!! I can remember when she used to think of ME that way, but that was 27 years ago!! I guess she thinks I'm a "sure thing" by now!!
> 
> ...gloria


Glad both you and Squeak are safe. Sweet of him to provide you with his treasure, though a scary one at that.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Happy Mother's Day to all our Mums and anyone filling the Mum role. :sm11:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Saw that on the news. They are trying to do it here as well but many people are working on a way to avoid. Hope things are up and running soon.


Also tried here, saw on news it was attempted. Think protocols were already in place to prevent something like this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is the dress and sweater.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Been playing with my camera & phone this evening and I'll try and post a couple of photos taken on recent walks.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Caren!! Good to see you, you are dearly missed.


I miss everyone too, life has gotten in the way a lot lately.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey caren - where are you and how you doin'? we miss you here. how is james? --- sam


Stranded here still. Miss you guys too. James is awesome as always.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Also tried here, saw on news it was attempted. Think protocols were already in place to prevent something like this.


Our news said the same for us too, but Europe and countries in northern hemisphere have had over 90,000 hospitals and businesses affected.
How incredibly nasty by these disgusting individuals to do that.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Valley Gardens in Winsor Great Park a couple of weeks ago


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

angelam said:


> Been playing with my camera & phone this evening and I'll try and post a couple of photos taken on recent walks.


Only managed one. The other I have transferred from my phone to computer but can't get it to post on KTP. A step too far tonight I think. Maybe I'll have another go tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds yummy - i love strawberry jam. thanks for sharing. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds like a great exchange. I've never had the rhubarb stewed with apples and sultanas (which aren't in wide availability here--raisins instead), but it sure sounds good. My sister who's coming through in June is a big rhubarb lover and they don't have it in Florida where it's too hot, so I want to have some rhubarb here for her to enjoy. She's bringing some homemade strawberry jam (Mom's recipe) from the early 1900's which we'll have with homemade cheesecake. Strawberries have been in season for a few weeks now in FL and we won't see them until June. If they're available while she's here, maybe we'll make some of the jam together. That would make my Mom beam with joy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> here is the dress and sweater.


They are beautiful Sam . I really like your sweater pattern . Did Heidi make the little outfit ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, a warm happy Mother's Day to our mothers out there.
> Oh rhubarb, we have a couple of plants and I make rhubarb crumble with it. Such a yummy dessert for a winters night. Love the idea of adding raisins along with the apple. Also the raspberries that would be fantastic. When I cook the rhubarb I add a slosh of port to it, and it enhances the flavour really well.
> I got rid of the heartburn, drank some camomile tea and that helped ease it a lot too.
> It's a lovely sunny morning but quite chilly so will haul out the feather duvet for tonight. I've been waiting until it gets cold enough to put it on the bed.


Think you past the heart burn to me . I'm hoping it will be gone when I wake up in the morning


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> Hello, everyone, and especially, Sam. Here's the little anecdote I told you I'd post:
> 
> Something interesting occurred last Thursday evening--albeit not the first of its kind exactly, but never before at this particular time of night. As I shut off the TV just before 10:00, my partner, E, called down for "Squeak," our beloved 2-year-old, indoor-ONLY gray tiger, to come upstairs for bed. Our living space is on the second level, the lower being the equivalent of the typical "basement/laundry area," and Squeak's favorite haunt.
> 
> ...


When I was younger, and living at home with DM and DSF, their big black long hair Persian cat called Nala would leave me presents on Tuesday nights which I would find by stepping on after returning home from Army Reserves. Glad I had to wear boots for that. Not nice to step on a dead mouse in the dark.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Sam . I really like your sweater pattern . Did Heidi make the little outfit ?


I agree. The sweater is elegant. You are a great knitter and the dress goes perfectly with the little sweater. 
The picture of the wonderful gardens with spring flowers was wonderful. How neat of you to share.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is the dress and sweater.


Very cute set.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Valley Gardens in Winsor Great Park a couple of weeks ago


Wow! Those trees are amazing. Are they azaleas?nothing like that will grow here????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you don't watch out impatient knitter poledra will be stealing the precious squeak. she has this thing against mice dead, alive or knitted. lol

that was a good story and we always look for more so share whenever you like knowing that we are going to love it. what do you have on the needles right now? --- sam



impatient knitter said:


> Hello, everyone, and especially, Sam. Here's the little anecdote I told you I'd post:
> 
> Something interesting occurred last Thursday evening--albeit not the first of its kind exactly, but never before at this particular time of night. As I shut off the TV just before 10:00, my partner, E, called down for "Squeak," our beloved 2-year-old, indoor-ONLY gray tiger, to come upstairs for bed. Our living space is on the second level, the lower being the equivalent of the typical "basement/laundry area," and Squeak's favorite haunt.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

right now Snow White Kitty is sleeping on top of my printer. he just had a saucer of milk so is feeling quite content. --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> Darling kitty - they sure do make our lives interesting, don't they?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> When I was younger, and living at home with DM and DSF, their big black long hair Persian cat called Nala would leave me presents on Tuesday nights which I would find by stepping on after returning home from Army Reserves. Glad I had to wear boots for that. Not nice to step on a dead mouse in the dark.


Eww! I've never had any animals leave gifts inside the house, thank goodness but until Kimber our animals were mostly farm dogs & cats that stayed outside. One cat that came in occasionally & the old dog for her last winter as she was so crippled up with arthritis I didn't have the heart to make her stay you. DH built a fancy dog house for Kimber but Im sure it will never get used as she thinks she belongs inside with us????


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I failed my drivers test the first time because of my parallel parking, my neighbor set up some bale stookes and had me park between them, if I goofed, no damages to the car???? I got it the next time


I was given the job of teaching my Sister to reverse parallel park. Took her in our parents brand new car to a nearby park that had 2perfectly positioned trees. Demonstrated how to do it, pulled back out and hopped out. Told her to do it and not hit the trees, we would have been in so much trouble if the car had been damaged. She did OK, will add where we lived was, at that time, somewhat rural so not a lot of guttering or convenient car parking.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

snow white kitty brought me a dead mouse the other day and laid it on the floor in front of the couch. he was duly thanked as i buried said mouse in the trash can. maybe you were a mouse in an earlier life kayejo. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!! I wouldn't have been able to sleep all night with that in the trash, I'd have been sure all night that I could hear skittering and that it was loose and walking over me, I can not stand rodents, ewe! Spiders, snakes, lizards, are all fine, rodentia just gives me the heebie jeebies, Sam teases me about it often. lol
> Adorable kitty Squeek though, I think my 3 would run from a mouse. :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goggles and a sweat band. or instead of goggles you might try safety glasses. you could make the sweatband out of toweling. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Thank you all for your kind retirement thoughts. I have looked at my stash and know that for the first months, I have plenty of knitting to go with my complete house cleaning goal.
> Love the Squeak episodes, kindly keep them up. Our 4-leggers keep us sane and happy.
> What a kind thing to do, knit chemo hats, for the Nanny. She will love them, and think of you as you keep her head warm. A good friend had chemo and lost her hair. She was so happy for the chemo hat I gave her. She said that one of the hard things was to loose her eyelashes and eyebrows as they kept the dirt and dust and sweat out of her eyes. I have not figured out a good way to compensate for that loss.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

She's adorable. Would love hearing tales of Squeak. Love cats. Have a rescue named Cow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> here is the dress and sweater.


That is a beautiful set Sam. One little girl is going to look very pretty.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cathie bargenda said:


> She's adorable. Would love hearing tales of Squeak. Love cats. Have a rescue named Cow.


Hello and welcome to our KTP. We love new people joining us.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Those trees are amazing. Are they azaleas?nothing like that will grow here????


Yes, azaleas, always spectacular there at this time of year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mom used to make raspberry rhubarb jam that was very good but the recipe is long lost & I've not found one just like it. 
Here lots of older people make fruit with rhubarb mixed with strawberries, rasberries & Saskatoons, I think it was used to extend the others as it grows very well & some years the others don't produce well. My DH won't eat it so I have to make rhubarb custard pie when we have company so I can have a piece or 2 each year.
It's not nice at all here today, very cold north wind & 8C/46F & to go down near freezing tonight, time for summer to come!
DS & DIL planned supper- burgers & salads- for the party but DH told people to come after supper so I told my brother & sister & families to come for supper so will be 14 for supper, I think & then more later. DS thought we could sit around the fire when he planned this but we would need umbrellas, winter coats & sorrels to keep warm so needless to say we will be inside. I folded up the ping pong table yesterday, amazing how roomy the space looks with that out if the way. When I was trying to move it I managed to upset it, thankfully u was in the middle if the room & didn't wreck anything, myself included. DS would like to take it to his house for the GKs but DH says it's too unstable & they might get hurt with it. I may see what else is available & buy them something better (safer) wh n it fell over yesterday it would sure have hurt anyone in the way,was a terrible crash


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad you 'stumbled' onto us. looking forward to your next post. --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I try to sign onto the Tea post. It seems to be the one which is not judging, supportive, politics free, and basically kind to all. Much needed in today's world.
> 
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

All caught up and now off to get ready to visit DM for Mother's Day. I am gifting her handmade shower gel, an owl wall hanging and a cowl she asked me to make. Bbl


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you think you could make it to the kap this year? would love to see you. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Stranded here still. Miss you guys too. James is awesome as always.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - what beautiful flowers - is the whole park like that? --- sam



angelam said:


> Valley Gardens in Winsor Great Park a couple of weeks ago


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> goggles and a sweat band. or instead of goggles you might try safety glasses. you could make the sweatband out of toweling. --- sam


Good thinking. Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi did make the outfit - she smocked it by hand - that sweater pattern is the one i used when i knitted over 30 sweaters for church world services for their layette kits they were making. i got to where i didn't even need the pattern in front of me. i think margaret called it the 'eight hour sweater.' it took me a bit more than 8 hours.



Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Sam . I really like your sweater pattern . Did Heidi make the little outfit ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do they sell rolaids there? it does the trick for me. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Think you past the heart burn to me . I'm hoping it will be gone when I wake up in the morning


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another from mjs- as she says, old but still funny!


Learned this exercise from my Marine buddies last week:

MARINE CORPS EXERCISE REGIMEN FOR PEOPLE OVER 70.....
For those of us over 70 - this is a great exercise regimen - for you young'uns out there (under 70), just keep it in mind until you reach that magic 70 number!

Begin by standing on a comfortable surface, where you have plenty of room on each side. With a 5-lb potato bag in each hand, extend your arms straight out from your sides. Hold them there as long as you can.

Try to reach a full minute, and then relax. Each day you'll find that you can hold this position for just a bit longer.

After a couple of weeks, move up to 10-lb potato bags.

Then try 50-lb potato bags, and then eventually, try to get to where you can lift a 100-lb potato bag in each hand and hold your arms straight for more than a full minute. (I'm currently at this level.)


After you feel confident at that level, put a potato in each bag.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you joyce. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I agree. The sweater is elegant. You are a great knitter and the dress goes perfectly with the little sweater.
> The picture of the wonderful gardens with spring flowers was wonderful. How neat of you to share.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> wow - what beautiful flowers - it the whole park like that? --- sam


The whole park is 4800 acres. All sorts of landscape there. 
http://www.windsorgreatpark.co.uk/en


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Very cute set.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

thewren said:


> here is the dress and sweater.


Darling! Too bad they cannot stay little long enough to wear it out!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was lovely of you to stop by for a cuppa and conversation with us cathie bargenda. we love having new people stop by and joining in. we hope you had a good time and will make us a regualr stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Cathie bargenda said:


> She's adorable. Would love hearing tales of Squeak. Love cats. Have a rescue named Cow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks angelam



angelam said:


> That is a beautiful set Sam. One little girl is going to look very pretty.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> Valley Gardens in Winsor Great Park a couple of weeks ago


Wow! So pretty. I love azaleas too, our big one out back is blooming now in pretty soft pink.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny julie - sounds like my kind of exercise. thanks for sharing. --- sam


Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs- as she says, old but still funny!
> 
> Learned this exercise from my Marine buddies last week:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you teddy bear. --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> Darling! Too bad they cannot stay little long enough to wear it out!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KayeJo we hate those meeces to pieces! Here's something that would have you screaming, our cat brought me a present of a dead mouse and very kindly hid it in my slipper! Not a good start to my day putting my foot into it and getting a very furry feeling!! 

Sonja so sorry you got my heartburn, hope you feel better soon. I should have taken something as soon as it started but didn't and paid for it with an uncomfortable evening. 

Sam a truly lovely set for baby girl. Your work is wonderful, we need to see more if you can manage it!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Progress on my jumper, finished the back leaving wider panels without cabling. Too much trouble with the slippery silk within yarn.Its very soft and warm though so happy with it so far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very funny julie - sounds like my kind of exercise. thanks for sharing. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is the dress and sweater.


Beautiful job - Father and Daughter Team!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Valley Gardens in Winsor Great Park a couple of weeks ago


That is stunning - wish I could smell them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Progress on my jumper, finished the back leaving wider panels without cabling. Too much trouble with the slippery silk within yarn.Its very soft and warm though so happy with it so far.


It's looking great - love the color.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's looking great - love the color.


Thank you very much appreciated.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, the sweater is lovely.
Angelam, enjoyed picture of gardens.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, you got me on that one!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, love the vest, such a gorgeous blue.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you don't watch out impatient knitter poledra will be stealing the precious squeak. she has this thing against mice dead, alive or knitted. lol
> 
> that was a good story and we always look for more so share whenever you like knowing that we are going to love it. what do you have on the needles right now? --- sam


Oh, you had to ask about that, did you? I have a two-panel poncho, which I've decided to knit side-by-side on long circular needles; also a denim-with-silver-threads shawl on another; and of course, socks...at the moment I have four pair on the go...I knit socks one-at-a-time on 12" size 2 circs. I discovered sockit2me's tutorial eons ago and even though I have the needles for Magic Loop, I've yet to try it. I am very loyal to that tutorial and I've made so many pair, I knit them almost thinking about it. Oh...and I have other sock yarns at the ready--just as soon as one pair gets finished, another needs to take its place.

Today I discovered that for the first time in nearly 25 years, we will be having some sort of gift exchange at Christmas, so I have to come up with small, FAST, but "nice" gifts for 2 BILs and something for their SOs; an adult niece and 2 adult nephews; a DD, one new DIL, and also another son's SO!! Whew!! You know how it is -- when "someone" finds out that someone ELSE is getting a gift, then that ol' green monster raises his ugly head, and, especially among my children!! Wouldn't you think that kids now all in their 50s would be beyond that by now??

I'm trying to come up with things like coasters, dishcloths, scarves (for the men) cowls or shawlettes for the women, and perhaps a few hats, and maybe boot cuffs along with the cowl for the niece, who lives in MT. Both BILs are bald, and one is from CA, so not used to CT winters, but will be making frequent trips here. The 2 nephews both live in CA, so they will be be difficult to knit for.

Today, I knitted two rows on each of the poncho panels, and then discovered a mistake, so had to rip back FOUR rows. I've had a miserable headache all day (weather!!) along with my not-yet-healed piriformis syndrome (REALLY ouch), and I should know better than to attempt anything that I need to pay strict attention to. Maybe tomorrow will be better. Fingers crossed, at least.

...gloria


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

BUT Sam doesn't have a cell phone if I remember correctly; uses a regular camera. Isn't that correct Sam?


RookieRetiree said:


> Hi Caren - good to see you.
> 
> There are several ways I'm aware of to move photos from phone to computer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Yeah, well, I can think of many, many other ways that would make our lives interesting, thank you very much. At least he could confine his "hunting and gathering" episodes to daytime!


I concure!! LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Friends of our hit a deer by Edson, Alberta, about 10 yrs ago, both were hurt quite badly & were airlifted to Edmonton. One of the hooves got her in the face, made quite a mess but an amazing job of fixing her up. Now she wears a full face mask when she rides. He had his arm mangled & had to get a lot of grafting done. At least they didn't have any lasting injuries.


That could have had awful lasting injuries.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I was driving home from an appointment one day and wasn't really paying attention to my surroundings. All of a sudden, I was in the middle of 5 deer - 3 in front and 2 behind. God was certainly watching over me that day because I didn't even touch a hair on one of them nor them me. I was really shaken.


You and David, David has more deer run out and hit the side of the car than anyone I know, we're buying deer whistles to put on the buick before vacation.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Teddy Bear that was such a wonderful and generous idea you had and followed through with. I'm sure that it was appreciated by all.


Teddy bear said:


> I hesitate to share, as I am NOT looking for applauds, pats on the back, or the like - but I am sharing to give all of you "crafty ladies and gentlemen" a thought that you may be able to enlarge or act upon.
> 
> Recently my daughter's mother-in-law went in for her yearly mammogram. Clear mammograms each and every year, including last year. They found a small spot, and she decided to have the breast taken off, instead of a lumpectomy (sp?). 15 or 17 of the 22 lymph nodes showed cancer. Went in and began a very aggressive anti-cancer regiment. Was told her hair would fall out within a day or two of the first treatment.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gloria, Even in Los Angeles hats, scarfs and gloves welcome. it can get foggy, windy and chilly even in May or June. Thus called May gray and June gloom. Certainly anywhere north of there warm knits would be welcome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I remember eating rhubarb raw as a kid also wild gooseberries dont know why as they were both very bitter sour tastes


Gooseberry jam...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I try to sign onto the Tea post. It seems to be the one which is not judging, supportive, politics free, and basically kind to all. Much needed in today's world
> 
> Glad you found the tea party! Your description is just right and why I enjoy it so much. We are also generous sharing patterns and recipes, and there is usually someone who can help with a knitting problem. We are also quite good at laughing at ourselves. Welcome!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is the dress and sweater.


What an adorable ensemble. Pure cuteness!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jeanette here are three (all crochet and free) on ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-neverending-wildflower
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-neverending-wildflower-12-square
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neverending-zinnia



RookieRetiree said:


> It does look like fun which is why I want to get the yarn and get started on it. She wants the pillow covering back in white so that's easy enough and then the variegated petals for the flower rather than all one color so it's going to take some imagination from me to get it. I think as long as I have at least 3 pinks, it should coordinate fairly well with the carpet. I'll look for the never ending flower pattern.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gloria, I would have had a heart attack, I hate rodents, spiders, snakes. Ive lived on a farm almost my whole life & still don't like them. Cute kitten, I have the same type of photo of our old cat, I think he liked the cool marble in summer
> 
> Jynx, great you found a housekeeper to help out. & the massager sounds great.
> 
> Well, best get moving, I'm in the process of making meat filled buns either for tonight if we need them or to take to my friend tomorrow as she lost her mom Thursday. Ttyl


So sorry about your friends loss.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day to all those on tomorrow!!!! I hope it's fabulous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I try to sign onto the Tea post. It seems to be the one which is not judging, supportive, politics free, and basically kind to all. Much needed in today's world.
> 
> ...


We're glad you stumbled into us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Errrr....I've told him repeatedly that MAMA is the one who will accept the miceies, not me !! I'M the one who likes the toys! We haven't perfected the translation from cat-speak to English yet -- still need to work on that, I guess!


LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Thanks, Bonnie. I'm waaaay past the heart attack point, I guess. I'm 73 and partially disabled. I can't get out of my OWN way, let alone a rodent's. I feel I'm safe as long as I'm in my recliner, and that's where I stay. i DO have a "critter catcher" I bought from The Grommet, which works really well. This thing has a handle on one end of a long "stick-line" thing, and when you pull on the trigger there, these fiberglass-type fingers splay open at the other end, and you place it over the bug, then release the trigger, and the fingers capture and enclose the bug until you can get it to the door. Once you put the stick out the door, you pull the trigger again to release what's inside, and VOILA!! Bug ALL gone!!! Haven't found anything for snakes yet, but haven't had any in the house, thank God. If I ever saw one, and E wasn't home, I'd have to leave, I think. Fingers crossed that I never have to make that decision!!
> 
> As for Squeak, he already has his paws wrapped around E's fingers, and he can do no wrong!! I can remember when she used to think of ME that way, but that was 27 years ago!! I guess she thinks I'm a "sure thing" by now!!
> 
> ...gloria


I like the sounds of your bug catcher thingy.

LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is the dress and sweater.


That's so cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I miss everyone too, life has gotten in the way a lot lately.


Life does that, eventually it will hopefully settle down for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful Sam!


thewren said:


> here is the dress and sweater.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What beautiful gardens. 


angelam said:


> Valley Gardens in Winsor Great Park a couple of weeks ago


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, love the vest, such a gorgeous blue.


It is a beautiful vest and the knitting and color are wonderful. Very pretty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well you did a lovely job of knitting it Sam. And Heidi's work is also outstanding. 


thewren said:


> heidi did make the outfit - she smocked it by hand - that sweater pattern is the one i used when i knitted over 30 sweaters for church world services for their layette kits they were making. i got to where i didn't even need the pattern in front of me. i think margaret called it the 'eight hour sweater.' it took me a bit more than 8 hours.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Squeak is a beautiful boy. Loved the story. Have you ever thought about making it into a book for children? My kitty fell in love with a corrugated cardboard box that was about 2 sizes too small for her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally caught up. Headed to bed early tonight. Sending a {{{{{HUGS}}}}} to all. Play nice! TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!! I wouldn't have been able to sleep all night with that in the trash, I'd have been sure all night that I could hear skittering and that it was loose and walking over me, I can not stand rodents, ewe! Spiders, snakes, lizards, are all fine, rodentia just gives me the heebie jeebies, Sam teases me about it often. lol
> Adorable kitty Squeek though, I think my 3 would run from a mouse. :sm16:


You mean you read it all? I thought you would stop as soon as you knew what was in the story with love of all things rodent like


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> We live on the side of a mountain, in Northern CT. We are within driving distance of Webs, if you're interested in checking out the local "yarn scene," too. Perhaps we could meet for coffee or tea.
> 
> ...gloria


I was going to comment to Rookie that your area in Autumn is on my bucket list too but she was more likely to get there than me and now Webs as well. As long as not spider related webs- they are what I don't like.
I guess though if i ever get to the US I might be more likely to make it to your area as tourist often see more than those who live in the country


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Valley Gardens in Winsor Great Park a couple of weeks ago


Very pretty, love those trees.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you don't watch out impatient knitter poledra will be stealing the precious squeak. she has this thing against mice dead, alive or knitted. lol
> 
> that was a good story and we always look for more so share whenever you like knowing that we are going to love it. what do you have on the needles right now? --- sam


Sam you know me so well. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> snow white kitty brought me a dead mouse the other day and laid it on the floor in front of the couch. he was duly thanked as i buried said mouse in the trash can. maybe you were a mouse in an earlier life kayejo. --- sam


Dear God I hope not!!!!!!! UGH!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cathie bargenda said:


> She's adorable. Would love hearing tales of Squeak. Love cats. Have a rescue named Cow.


LOL! I love that. And welcome to Sam's tea table, nice to have you drop by, hope you stop by often.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is the dress and sweater.


look good Sam. Good to see some of your work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Valley Gardens in Winsor Great Park a couple of weeks ago


What stunning colours


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> When I was younger, and living at home with DM and DSF, their big black long hair Persian cat called Nala would leave me presents on Tuesday nights which I would find by stepping on after returning home from Army Reserves. Glad I had to wear boots for that. Not nice to step on a dead mouse in the dark.


So the clever cat knew the days of the weeks and just what you would like when you got home late


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo we hate those meeces to pieces! Here's something that would have you screaming, our cat brought me a present of a dead mouse and very kindly hid it in my slipper! Not a good start to my day putting my foot into it and getting a very furry feeling!!
> 
> Sonja so sorry you got my heartburn, hope you feel better soon. I should have taken something as soon as it started but didn't and paid for it with an uncomfortable evening.
> 
> Sam a truly lovely set for baby girl. Your work is wonderful, we need to see more if you can manage it!


Oh my goodness, I'd have never been able to wear that slipper again, into the bin it would go. 
:sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Progress on my jumper, finished the back leaving wider panels without cabling. Too much trouble with the slippery silk within yarn.Its very soft and warm though so happy with it so far.


That looks great, I love the color.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Oh, you had to ask about that, did you? I have a two-panel poncho, which I've decided to knit side-by-side on long circular needles; also a denim-with-silver-threads shawl on another; and of course, socks...at the moment I have four pair on the go...I knit socks one-at-a-time on 12" size 2 circs. I discovered sockit2me's tutorial eons ago and even though I have the needles for Magic Loop, I've yet to try it. I am very loyal to that tutorial and I've made so many pair, I knit them almost thinking about it. Oh...and I have other sock yarns at the ready--just as soon as one pair gets finished, another needs to take its place.
> 
> Today I discovered that for the first time in nearly 25 years, we will be having some sort of gift exchange at Christmas, so I have to come up with small, FAST, but "nice" gifts for 2 BILs and something for their SOs; an adult niece and 2 adult nephews; a DD, one new DIL, and also another son's SO!! Whew!! You know how it is -- when "someone" finds out that someone ELSE is getting a gift, then that ol' green monster raises his ugly head, and, especially among my children!! Wouldn't you think that kids now all in their 50s would be beyond that by now??
> 
> ...


I hope tomorrow is a better day Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> BUT Sam doesn't have a cell phone if I remember correctly; uses a regular camera. Isn't that correct Sam?


A ha...different answer then,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> You mean you read it all? I thought you would stop as soon as you knew what was in the story with love of all things rodent like


LOL! I was reading in abject horror, and heebie jeebies.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jeanette here are three (all crochet and free) on ravelry.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-neverending-wildflower
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-neverending-wildflower-12-square
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neverending-zinnia


I did go out and look for them later when I saw one posted on Facebook. I think the zinnia would make a nice bathroom rug.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cathie bargenda said:


> She's adorable. Would love hearing tales of Squeak. Love cats. Have a rescue named Cow.


Welcome to the TP.
Love the cats name. Even better than my daughters Budgie called Cocky (at least a Cocky is a bird. So called becuase we had a Cockatiel who often called Budgie). She also has a finch called Aaron becuase there is an Australian cricketer called Aaron Finch.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was going to comment to Rookie that your area in Autumn is on my bucket list too but she was more likely to get there than me and now Webs as well. As long as not spider related webs- they are what I don't like.
> I guess though if i ever get to the US I might be more likely to make it to your area as tourist often see more than those who live in the country


I sure hope you'll be able to make it to the USA -- what great fun it would be to meet up at WEBS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David broke the tiller today, he was most of the way through the garden and then it quite, the pull cord won't pull, so I need to take it to my cousin ( has a small engine business) and see what he can do with it. Oh well, hopefully it's an easy and inexpensive fix. I'll start planting tomorrow and then he can finish the rest of the garden next week. 
He was supposed to leave today but they changed it to tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have plenty of rhubarb, how much do you want? lol


Lucky you, Kaye!! I haven't had any rhubarb in years since our local Institutional Foods retailer closed. It is delicious, isn't it?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

machriste said:


> Teddy bear said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day to almost all our mothers. Only the UK ones I think who have already had there's. Have a nice day anyway and you too Sam.

Vicky misses Mothers Day this year as they are now in Edinburgh.

David will be back from church soon with Maryanne and my brother and his two children so we can all head down to my sisters for a family lunch. I'm feeling a lot better but skipped church as thought it was just a bit too much for me with going out as well. Wondered about missing it but speaking to Mum via a brother it was felt that all of us together was a good idea just to discuss Mums recuperation. And I doubt whether I am overly contagious now. And with 3 weeks till surgery if she gets my cold she has time to recover and there are a lot of them around right now so she is likely to find one somewhere anyway.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The annoying thing is that the government knew that the NHS computers needed updating and protecting but did nothing


It seems the govt did warn
the hospitals but they did nothing and the govt didn't check up on them.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Squeak is a treasure, definitely need to hear and see more...would so like to have a kitty(ies), but very allergic, so must live vicariously...love your post


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Lucky you, Kaye!! I haven't had any rhubarb in years since our local Institutional Foods retailer closed. It is delicious, isn't it?
> 
> Ohio Joy


It is, I have a whole patch so I'll cut a bunch of it and bring in a cooler so you all can split it up and enjoy it. I'll start cutting some this week and I'll just freeze bags and maybe drop some off on the way through Ohio to New Jersey, if it's going to be cooked down, frozen works great, and that would allow more to grow so I'll have more to bring in whole stalks.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> It is, I have a whole patch so I'll cut a bunch of it and bring in a cooler so you all can split it up and enjoy it. I'll start cutting some this week and I'll just freeze bags and maybe drop some off on the way through Ohio to New Jersey, if it's going to be cooked down, frozen works great, and that would allow more to grow so I'll have more to bring in whole stalks.


And offer one cannot refuse! All the work done to boot. At least the "job" of eating it is left to the recipient.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My neighbour grows rhubarb, and now and then stews it with apples and sultanas and gives me a container full. YUMMO. I give them lemons from my tree when I can.


At the first house we bought after Don's tour with the Marine Corps, we had about 15 plants: smooth red stalks and the older type of green ''fuzzy'' stalks. I made simple rhubarb sauce, and pies: pineapple rhubarb, strawberry rhubarb, and rhubarb custard. The last is my favorite. I would freeze so much of it and then use it the winter. However, frozen rhubarb does NOT work well in the custard pies. Ask me how I know.

I've also used it to make jams occasionally.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is the dress and sweater.


Lovely, Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Valley Gardens in Winsor Great Park a couple of weeks ago


Beautiful garden.

I must go. I'm sitting here fidgeting. My backside is hurting and I just can't sit still. Back tomorrow. Up to page 13. Night all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

wendyacz said:


> Squeak is a treasure, definitely need to hear and see more...would so like to have a kitty(ies), but very allergic, so must live vicariously...love your post


I'm allergic to our cats too but not horribly bad as long as I don't pet then touch my face, but our Naturopath is desensitizing me and it seems to be working, you might look into that if it's possible. 
So glad that you stopped by Sam's tea table.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Mothers Day to almost all our mothers. Only the UK ones I think who have already had there's. Have a nice day anyway and you too Sam.
> 
> Vicky misses Mothers Day this year as they are now in Edinburgh.
> 
> David will be back from church soon with Maryanne and my brother and his two children so we can all head down to my sisters for a family lunch. I'm feeling a lot better but skipped church as thought it was just a bit too much for me with going out as well. Wondered about missing it but speaking to Mum via a brother it was felt that all of us together was a good idea just to discuss Mums recuperation. And I doubt whether I am overly contagious now. And with 3 weeks till surgery if she gets my cold she has time to recover and there are a lot of them around right now so she is likely to find one somewhere anyway.


Glad you are feeling better, hopefully the cold will be completely gone soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks fan. i will write down what alexis does the next time she helps me put something on. --- sam



Fan said:


> KayeJo we hate those meeces to pieces! Here's something that would have you screaming, our cat brought me a present of a dead mouse and very kindly hid it in my slipper! Not a good start to my day putting my foot into it and getting a very furry feeling!!
> 
> Sonja so sorry you got my heartburn, hope you feel better soon. I should have taken something as soon as it started but didn't and paid for it with an uncomfortable evening.
> 
> Sam a truly lovely set for baby girl. Your work is wonderful, we need to see more if you can manage it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> And offer one cannot refuse! All the work done to boot. At least the "job" of eating it is left to the recipient.


Lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good fan - i really like the color. i think it looks good the way it is. --- sam



Fan said:


> Progress on my jumper, finished the back leaving wider panels without cabling. Too much trouble with the slippery silk within yarn.Its very soft and warm though so happy with it so far.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> At the first house we bought after Don's tour with the Marine Corps, we had about 15 plants: smooth red stalks and the older type of green ''fuzzy'' stalks. I made simple rhubarb sauce, and pies: pineapple rhubarb, strawberry rhubarb, and rhubarb custard. The last is my favorite. I would freeze so much of it and then use it the winter. However, frozen rhubarb does NOT work well in the custard pies. Ask me how I know.
> 
> I've also used it to make jams occasionally.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I've never had rhubarb custard, I'm going to have to try that one of these days, that sounds lovely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks jeanette. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful job - Father and Daughter Team!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you joy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, the sweater is lovely.
> Angelam, enjoyed picture of gardens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, you got me on that one!


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this time heidi emailed them to me and then alexis helped me get them online. i'll have to see if she can do the same thing with a camera. if not i need to ask ron if he will come teach me.
he sends me pictures once in a while off his camera. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> BUT Sam doesn't have a cell phone if I remember correctly; uses a regular camera. Isn't that correct Sam?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you machriste. --- am



machriste said:


> What an adorable ensemble. Pure cuteness!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi's sewing is always perfect - i have many shirts in my closet that she made me. that pattern does make a nice sweater - it is a top down pattern. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well you did a lovely job of knitting it Sam. And Heidi's work is also outstanding.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all those on tomorrow!!!! I hope it's fabulous!


Bronwen sent me a greeting on Facebook- virtual is a lot better than being forgotten!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks margaret. --- sam



darowil said:


> look good Sam. Good to see some of your work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen sent me a greeting on Facebook- virtual is a lot better than being forgotten!


That's fantastic!!! She seems to be improving, who knew.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovely of you to stop by for a cuppa and conversation wendyacz - we love having new people stop by and join us. we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



wendyacz said:


> Squeak is a treasure, definitely need to hear and see more...would so like to have a kitty(ies), but very allergic, so must live vicariously...love your post


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's fantastic!!! She seems to be improving, who knew.


 :sm24: And DGS is looking forward to my visit hopefully in November. It would be just my luck that they will want me then to do my hip.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you liz. --- sam



budasha said:


> Lovely, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen sent me a greeting on Facebook- virtual is a lot better than being forgotten!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: And DGS is looking forward to my visit hopefully in November. It would be just my luck that they will want me then to do my hip.


A trip in November would be lovely, hopefully it will all work out to plan and even better, your hip will be done and recovered by then.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It does look like fun which is why I want to get the yarn and get started on it. She wants the pillow covering back in white so that's easy enough and then the variegated petals for the flower rather than all one color so it's going to take some imagination from me to get it. I think as long as I have at least 3 pinks, it should coordinate fairly well with the carpet. I'll look for the never ending flower pattern.


It took me a while, but I found it again. 
http://littlemonkeyscrochet.com/the-never-ending-zinnia/


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Friends of our hit a deer by Edson, Alberta, about 10 yrs ago, both were hurt quite badly & were airlifted to Edmonton. One of the hooves got her in the face, made quite a mess but an amazing job of fixing her up. Now she wears a full face mask when she rides. He had his arm mangled & had to get a lot of grafting done. At least they didn't have any lasting injuries.


I've worn full face helmet from the beginning as well as all the other gear.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> So glad you didn't collide with that deer. Did you enjoy the social?


It was interesting! I knew some people but not all. Some local musicians played too. The place has character. :sm01:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is the dress and sweater.


What a beauty!

Squeak is too!

Angela, lovely garden. I could spend some time there.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Four rows and I will finish toe. But going to bed.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> snow white kitty brought me a dead mouse the other day and laid it on the floor in front of the couch. he was duly thanked as i buried said mouse in the trash can. maybe you were a mouse in an earlier life kayejo. --- sam


But then wouldn't she be afraid of cats?!

Jumper's looking fabulous, Fan.

I see Gwen already found the flower. :sm24:

Our friend came by this morning so we went to lunch and then to the flea market (didn't find anything). After we got back, I sewed a bit more, pulled weeds in the front yard, sewed some more.

Happy Mother's Day to our lovely mums.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Four rows and I will finish toe. But going to bed.


Whoohoo!!! Don't forget a picture when its finished.

Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> But then wouldn't she be afraid of cats?!
> 
> Jumper's looking fabulous, Fan.
> 
> ...


LOL! Sounds like a good way to spend a day.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> We live on the side of a mountain, in Northern CT. We are within driving distance of Webs, if you're interested in checking out the local "yarn scene," too. Perhaps we could meet for coffee or tea.
> 
> ...gloria


Hi,

I make several trips a year to the Springfield, MA area. My DS lives there. I go to Webs at least once each visit. Not sure when the next time will be, but I would like to meet up with a fellow TPer. I met a lady from Florence and we go to lunch when I'm there.

You can pm me with your phone number, if you like.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Goodnight Neverland! 
Sweet dreams and last one to bed, turn out the lights please.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- but it does tend to be expensive in the shops.
> 
> ETA: I was then going to say but becuase it needs cooking not as likely to get used either as I'm not good as most home duties. The I saw Jynx say she used to eat it raw!
> 
> I'm sitting here eating Jelly Beans. The talk of licorice which morphed into black Jelly Beans forced me to buy some today. Has a few black ones but not many. Oh I just a small cluster down the bottom! YEAH


Gerry brought me TX size jelly beans yesterday. Not a black one in the batch so I'll eat the red and give the rest to the alley kids...

As to the raw rhubarb..... it is sour! I also used to grab a raw potato from the bin to eat on the way to school. I just preferred to grab and go than sit down and waste time eating....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I hesitate to share, as I am NOT looking for applauds, pats on the back, or the like - but I am sharing to give all of you "crafty ladies and gentlemen" a thought that you may be able to enlarge or act upon.
> 
> Recently my daughter's mother-in-law went in for her yearly mammogram. Clear mammograms each and every year, including last year. They found a small spot, and she decided to have the breast taken off, instead of a lumpectomy (sp?). 15 or 17 of the 22 lymph nodes showed cancer. Went in and began a very aggressive anti-cancer regiment. Was told her hair would fall out within a day or two of the first treatment.
> 
> ...


That was an inspired and loving thing to do...

When my daughter was diagnosed with triple negative breast cancer 7 years ago, I couldn't sit still for worrying and immediately knit 3-4 hats and started a quilt. We were all out for her birthday before her chemo started (she had surgery first) and I gave her the hats. The grands were 10 and 14 at the time and the pictures of them and both of my daughters hamming it up for the cameras are still among my favorite photos. We are in TX. It is hot and I doubt that she wore them a lot, preferring scarves or nothing (but the girls could not stand to see her bald so she always wore a wig when they were around). Her sister and I took her wig shopping... another way to share getting ready for what was to come. I am blonde, as is my one DD. The one with cancer has dark hair. We tried a blonde wig. There is a reason she doesn't have blonde hair! It was awful. The point is, it is important to face the beast head on, prepare everyone for the future to come and try to have a good laugh now and then. What you did will help some very young children deal much better with the reality.

A month later I found out I had lung cancer. Talk about a shared mother/daughter experience! It did give us each other to talk to honestly about problems, tips on coping and a few tears and laughs along the way. So glad we are both still here.

Will send some healing vibes and say a prayer for your fellow grandma.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> As much as I can get! I love rhubarb and raspberry muffins.


That sounds delicious. I love them both....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Valley Gardens in Winsor Great Park a couple of weeks ago


Beautiful pictures. I have one little azalea that sometimes does nothing and other years flowers beautifully . This year is going to be a flower year as there are lots of cerise coloured buds on it. 
I can see by the grass how dry it's been down there . Could do with a really heavy down pour to bring the colour back


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> KayeJo we hate those meeces to pieces! Here's something that would have you screaming, our cat brought me a present of a dead mouse and very kindly hid it in my slipper! Not a good start to my day putting my foot into it and getting a very furry feeling!!
> 
> Sonja so sorry you got my heartburn, hope you feel better soon. I should have taken something as soon as it started but didn't and paid for it with an uncomfortable evening.
> 
> Sam a truly lovely set for baby girl. Your work is wonderful, we need to see more if you can manage it!


All gone this morning this morning thank fully


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Progress on my jumper, finished the back leaving wider panels without cabling. Too much trouble with the slippery silk within yarn.Its very soft and warm though so happy with it so far.


It's looking lovely so far Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Bonnie hope you had a lovely evening with friends and family last night and have a wonderful day today ????????????????????

And a happy Mother's day to all who are celebrating mothers day today


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our ATM's are shut off - not sure if it is because of the cyber attacks or some other glitch.
> 
> We're having our patio brick layers do the tree planting for us (the trees came Thursday). We agreed on a cash price so DH and I had to scramble to find the amount in cash from around the house. Thought we'd have to dig into the piggy bank there for a bit. I'm sure they'd rather take a check than get paid in nickels and dimes. We got a red maple, a tulip poplar, a Cleveland pear, and a Sycamore - they're pretty small right now, but should grow a couple feet per year. We also got some peony shoots for along the back fence and some sage and fountain grass to fill in spots in the front area. We'll get geraniums to put in the planter box/dividers that go on the front patio.
> 
> ...


It's nice to have the house to yourself and just do what you want..... DH wanted the kids over to eat and swim but I m flat out embarrassed to even have my kids here. The cleaner is coming Thurs. and it is enough of a challenge to just do some picking up. Love that he calls late in the afternoon when he has been gone all day and not around to help. Then again, I am sure SIL called to see what to do for the girls. Dre'a will just be getting in from Korea and Rachel is not coming up for the week-end. None of them quite realize that I really can't do anything right now and sitting outside in the sun in the heat and clearing a path and cleaning the kitchen and washing towels is not high on my list for a celebration.

I have literally run the washer and ironed all day until I needed to be plugged back in to the wall and I still have more shirts to iron tomorrow. I also packed up two sets of dishes to take to Goodwill but have miles to go before I sleep.

Love the pillow. Wish I liked to crochet more. That is stunning. I think the wool would do fine but I think I would like a cotton with sheen best. That is just me. I like a cooler pillow to snuggle, especially in the summer.

Door County.... Love it. Mom and Dad used to go every year and always came home with enameled jewelry from a particular artist. G. and I took the girls when very little. Love the fish boils. One of my favorite candid pictures of Jess at about 3 was taken there.
I'm sure it has changed tremendously but it was not a bad summer trip for us. (I know that eatery!)

The choice of plants sound great. I love a red maple and peonies and fountain grass. I've just put in a bunch of red yucca in front and it has that grass feel with the spiky single red flower. Geraniums are always a favorite and some of mine actually made it a second year but not this year. I usually have them all over but DH did the shopping so I'l have to go get a couple for the front and maybe the pots near the fence in back.

So glad you are clearing up the work project. You have been pulling double and triple duty for a bit now and need to chill.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They are very nice boot socks - I think I have some alpaca from the ranch in Oregon when we were at my brother's ranch out there 7 years ago (oh my -- that's been sitting in the stash a long time!)


I don't even want to think about how old some of my stash is and then I brought some of mom's home.... I bought a pair of handknit alpaca sox with alpacas on them from an alpaca farm in CO. They are that style and wonderful to wear.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Both the cleaning person and the massage machine sound wonderful!


Yeah, but the machine ended up with ridiculous shipping. There are others with a different model no. so I think I will go check them out in person. Amazon an Ebay don't necessarily give enough info and I want one with 3 different types of massage and heat. But I AM getting one. It really helped. She is going to do it every dressing change now. She found hers at a dollar store for $8. Lucky find. She has FM and also was T-boned in a car accident in Feb. so has numb fingers on one hand. She has a top of the line massage chair and lives in it when not working... which she does all the time. 2 jobs and lots of driving so she uses the massager a couple times a day when doing her computer input.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I'm headed to World Market to see if I can find some Australian style black licorice there!
> 
> As kids, we'd eat raw rhubarb too - the first small spring sprouts were the best--we'd put salt on them. Seems strange now and can hardly find the small stems (unless you grow your own) since the full grown stems are heavier and get more $ when sold by the #. I'm going to head to the farmer's place to see if they have some. The Farmer's Market isn't going to open until June 4 - I thought it would be earlier since the season is about 3 weeks ahead of schedule due to the short winter/early Spring.


They have it.... One has a Koala bear on it, They have several kinds. Love to go there for candy, teas and hot sauces. (Thin ginger cookies at Chrstmas)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds like a great exchange. I've never had the rhubarb stewed with apples and sultanas (which aren't in wide availability here--raisins instead), but it sure sounds good. My sister who's coming through in June is a big rhubarb lover and they don't have it in Florida where it's too hot, so I want to have some rhubarb here for her to enjoy. She's bringing some homemade strawberry jam (Mom's recipe) from the early 1900's which we'll have with homemade cheesecake. Strawberries have been in season for a few weeks now in FL and we won't see them until June. If they're available while she's here, maybe we'll make some of the jam together. That would make my Mom beam with joy.


I've saved that oldie but goodie. Haven't made jam in forever and we do usually buy a whole flat of berries at FM.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm assembling the quilt as you go blocks (well, some of them). I'm not sure I like the bit between, but I have another idea as well. All experimental! And I am learning, but for now off to sleep.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's looking lovely so far Fan


Thank you, I'm glad the trips to frog pond are behind me now and can enjoy creating my jumper. Been working on it this afternoon, just had home made chicken soup and fresh hot bread buns for an easy dinner, and it was very good and warming. 
Good that the heartburn eased up. I made camomile tea, plus another tea from native kawakawa leaves and they're good for digestion and other things.
Dr Who is on in a couple of hours so will tuck up in bed and enjoy it. 
I'm a big fan of Coronation St, been watching it since it began in 60s, with a few gaps, but now We have more than one tv, I can enjoy it again. My mothers family lived in Bolton,Lancashire and mum loved it and got me hooked on it too. 
Wishing all a good night, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> That was an inspired and loving thing to do...
> 
> When my daughter was diagnosed with triple negative breast cancer 7 years ago, I couldn't sit still for worrying and immediately knit 3-4 hats and started a quilt. We were all out for her birthday before her chemo started (she had surgery first) and I gave her the hats. The grands were 10 and 14 at the time and the pictures of them and both of my daughters hamming it up for the cameras are still among my favorite photos. We are in TX. It is hot and I doubt that she wore them a lot, preferring scarves or nothing (but the girls could not stand to see her bald so she always wore a wig when they were around). Her sister and I took her wig shopping... another way to share getting ready for what was to come. I am blonde, as is my one DD. The one with cancer has dark hair. We tried a blonde wig. There is a reason she doesn't have blonde hair! It was awful. The point is, it is important to face the beast head on, prepare everyone for the future to come and try to have a good laugh now and then. What you did will help some very young children deal much better with the reality.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. Oh so glad you two are still with us. Yes, God does know our hair color best, it's all because of the skin tones He gives you. That's why I always chuckle when we color our hair and don't change it as we age. It looks weird. Had my first experience with this with my mother. She had black hair when little. I can tell you that when she was in her 50's and I would set her hair, it looked strange. I finally convinced her to go au natural. Her hair was the prettiest color of white ever! My Grammy's was Silver white. Hope mine is as beautiful!

And yes, I expect the other Nanny will be putting on a hilarious hat show for the Grandchildren (and herself). No matter how much we pretend we can handle cancer, facing your own mortality square in the face is not easy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> It seems the govt did warn
> the hospitals but they did nothing and the govt didn't check up on them.


 But It was the government that stopped paying the Microsoft contract that protected the outdated computer equipment that the NHS uses , even though they were told that it would leave the NHS susceptible to cyber attacks . I suppose there is blame on both sides. All about money, wish they would stop trying to run our hospitals as a business and just get back to using them to treat sick people


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Hello, everyone, and especially, Sam. Here's the little anecdote I told you I'd post:
> 
> Something interesting occurred last Thursday evening--albeit not the first of its kind exactly, but never before at this particular time of night. As I shut off the TV just before 10:00, my partner, E, called down for "Squeak," our beloved 2-year-old, indoor-ONLY gray tiger, to come upstairs for bed. Our living space is on the second level, the lower being the equivalent of the typical "basement/laundry area," and Squeak's favorite haunt.
> 
> ...


Squeak has excellent taste. That sink is beautiful, as is the glass tile counter.

We are also cat people, as is my DD. Our house has a covered patio that has three sets of patio doors and the fourth side is two planters and a step that is only about one brick high (Put there because of the pool decking slanting towards the patio and flooding, but that is a tale for another time.) Motley used to delight and capturing a new "toy" and bringing it there where it could not readily escape and play catch and release. The problem was how to get her inside without the toy so the poor mouse could calm down enough to figure an escape route.

Said Miss Motley Crew could also open the patio door. (Obviously raised in a barn because she never closed it.) One night, after DH went to bed, I was knitting and heard her eating LOUDLY and I said so. Well, when I finally turned to look it wasn't her. It was a very large raccoon. Open door, full plate, what do you mean you want me to leave.

I'm with you on the snakes and that has never been a gift as Motley's sister as nipped on the nose by one in the yard when very young. They both decided to leave well enough alone. Yeah!

My DD lives in the heart of the city, but does have cat doors so she is often gifted with lizards, mice, birds as gifts or raccoons and squirrels as uninvited guests.

We had another that loved Scotch and chips and dip and another that did NOT enjoy his accidental catapulting into the pool when a fence board gave way!

They do keep us entertained. Would love to hear of Squeaks' adventures. She is a beauty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I've never had rhubarb custard, I'm going to have to try that one of these days, that sounds lovely.


I've never tasted it either , used to like rhubarb and custard sweets when I was little but not now . I like rhubarb pie, crumble and fool . But I'm the only one in the house who does


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> I love your American saying - a day late and a dollar short - that's me today! Only just realised it's Saturday and a new KTP started! A few tasty recipes there Sam, thanks, and thank you summary ladies, especially Julie for being stand in for Kate. Why she has to go sailing off around the Caribbean when she could be here with us I can't imagine!
> Just been doing a bit of gardening and planted a hydrangea I found for a good price at a local home store. Gave it plenty of compost and water so now it has two chances! Still have lots of spaces to fill in but have several plants in pots which are not quite big enough to go out yet but I'll get to them before too long. Been out shopping this morning so now I think I'm entitled to sit back with feet up and a cup of tea and try and catch up here.


I did the same thing last night!

SAM..... I am not on the bone broth diet but thought that sounded like a tasty broth. Knew the bones are particularly hard to find though so figured I'd never make it. Well..... DH ran into oriental market for just a couple items and bought Kim Che for one DD and bones for the other...... I'm keeping some of the bones! --- Got a kick out of the adult grilled cheese. We have an eatery here Tom and Chee's It is tomato soups and all sorts of wild toasted cheese sandwiches. Nice place to grab a comfort lunch.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> I love your American saying - a day late and a dollar short - that's me today! Only just realised it's Saturday and a new KTP started! A few tasty recipes there Sam, thanks, and thank you summary ladies, especially Julie for being stand in for Kate. Why she has to go sailing off around the Caribbean when she could be here with us I can't imagine!
> Just been doing a bit of gardening and planted a hydrangea I found for a good price at a local home store. Gave it plenty of compost and water so now it has two chances! Still have lots of spaces to fill in but have several plants in pots which are not quite big enough to go out yet but I'll get to them before too long. Been out shopping this morning so now I think I'm entitled to sit back with feet up and a cup of tea and try and catch up here.


Hoping my large, lovely, 10 yr, old, potted lace hydrangea survives. DH "trimmed the "dead" branches. It was so big and lovely. Now it is mostly stumps with a few survivors at the back. Again, I hate "surprises".


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love it!! And certainly want to hear more of the adventures of you and partner (and Squeak) in the woods. Where in New England are you? I have visiting your lovely area some autumn on my bucket list.


Me too! I so miss autumn colors.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!! I wouldn't have been able to sleep all night with that in the trash, I'd have been sure all night that I could hear skittering and that it was loose and walking over me, I can not stand rodents, ewe! Spiders, snakes, lizards, are all fine, rodentia just gives me the heebie jeebies, Sam teases me about it often. lol
> Adorable kitty Squeek though, I think my 3 would run from a mouse. :sm16:


Some day I'll tell you about the sick rat DH killed with his pool cue.... in the crawl space. The Great White Hunter defending his family.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you all for your kind retirement thoughts. I have looked at my stash and know that for the first months, I have plenty of knitting to go with my complete house cleaning goal.
> Love the Squeak episodes, kindly keep them up. Our 4-leggers keep us sane and happy.
> What a kind thing to do, knit chemo hats, for the Nanny. She will love them, and think of you as you keep her head warm. A good friend had chemo and lost her hair. She was so happy for the chemo hat I gave her. She said that one of the hard things was to loose her eyelashes and eyebrows as they kept the dirt and dust and sweat out of her eyes. I have not figured out a good way to compensate for that loss.


There really isn't but a baseball cap or some sort of brim and sunglasses help a little. Some would go get the semi=permanent eyelashes glued on but our navigator told us no and no fake nails.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I shop at WEBS online and also at the Midwest Stitches show where they usually have the largest booth. They have great products and wonderful customer service. I've been going to MW show for four years now and have come to know the sales staff there. A visit to their physical location is also on my bucket list. I'll certainly keep your invitation in mind if I ever do make it up there! Thank you for your kindness.


WEBS is wonderful, though I've not been to the Stitches things. Can't believe they don't do one in Dallas......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> So glad you were able to find a cleaning lady.


 :sm24: Can't wait. Hope she doesn't throw her hands in the air and walk out. She really was sweet. Just doing a walk through, she saw I was sorting laundry and said she could put it machine for me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I remember eating rhubarb raw as a kid also wild gooseberries dont know why as they were both very bitter sour tastes


and my GF and I also used to eat the crabapples off the trees on the way home from swimming class. I guess that old commercial "Give it Mikie" was meant for me I'd try anything.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Thanks, Bonnie. I'm waaaay past the heart attack point, I guess. I'm 73 and partially disabled. I can't get out of my OWN way, let alone a rodent's. I feel I'm safe as long as I'm in my recliner, and that's where I stay. i DO have a "critter catcher" I bought from The Grommet, which works really well. This thing has a handle on one end of a long "stick-line" thing, and when you pull on the trigger there, these fiberglass-type fingers splay open at the other end, and you place it over the bug, then release the trigger, and the fingers capture and enclose the bug until you can get it to the door. Once you put the stick out the door, you pull the trigger again to release what's inside, and VOILA!! Bug ALL gone!!! Haven't found anything for snakes yet, but haven't had any in the house, thank God. If I ever saw one, and E wasn't home, I'd have to leave, I think. Fingers crossed that I never have to make that decision!!
> 
> As for Squeak, he already has his paws wrapped around E's fingers, and he can do no wrong!! I can remember when she used to think of ME that way, but that was 27 years ago!! I guess she thinks I'm a "sure thing" by now!!
> 
> ...gloria


I've just recently seen a few Grommet items. Not that one though.... I could sure use it. (We are the same age.) Yeah, I've had my DH for over 50 years..... Not a lot of surprises there... but a new kitten..... 
We decided we were too old for more pets when we lost lost the last two but guess who came in tonight and said there was free adoption at PetSmart today. Good thing I was already in PJ's.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is the dress and sweater.


What a sweet, sweet set. Love the smocking on the dress and the ruffle on the panties. The sweater is perfect with it. Great eyelet yoke. That looks like you did the yoke down. In all my years of knitting, I've never done that. Cute bonnet too. AND you learned how to post a picture!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> Only managed one. The other I have transferred from my phone to computer but can't get it to post on KTP. A step too far tonight I think. Maybe I'll have another go tomorrow.


You have such lovely parks. Wish we had been there during flower time. I would love a pretty place to walk. So relaxing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cathie bargenda said:


> She's adorable. Would love hearing tales of Squeak. Love cats. Have a rescue named Cow.


Cow... now there's a story....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Oh, you had to ask about that, did you? I have a two-panel poncho, which I've decided to knit side-by-side on long circular needles; also a denim-with-silver-threads shawl on another; and of course, socks...at the moment I have four pair on the go...I knit socks one-at-a-time on 12" size 2 circs. I discovered sockit2me's tutorial eons ago and even though I have the needles for Magic Loop, I've yet to try it. I am very loyal to that tutorial and I've made so many pair, I knit them almost thinking about it. Oh...and I have other sock yarns at the ready--just as soon as one pair gets finished, another needs to take its place.
> 
> Today I discovered that for the first time in nearly 25 years, we will be having some sort of gift exchange at Christmas, so I have to come up with small, FAST, but "nice" gifts for 2 BILs and something for their SOs; an adult niece and 2 adult nephews; a DD, one new DIL, and also another son's SO!! Whew!! You know how it is -- when "someone" finds out that someone ELSE is getting a gift, then that ol' green monster raises his ugly head, and, especially among my children!! Wouldn't you think that kids now all in their 50s would be beyond that by now??
> 
> ...


The boot toppers are quick and so cute. That's quite a list you have going. The CA nephews might like scarves more as an accessory, thinner and long.... maybe out of a cotton or a modal, so not too warm.

Dishcloths are great but one of my favorite gifts is to make a cloth of a cotton linen blend... for the face and maybe wrap with a nice soap or a small bottle body wash.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo we hate those meeces to pieces! Here's something that would have you screaming, our cat brought me a present of a dead mouse and very kindly hid it in my slipper! Not a good start to my day putting my foot into it and getting a very furry feeling!!
> 
> Sonja so sorry you got my heartburn, hope you feel better soon. I should have taken something as soon as it started but didn't and paid for it with an uncomfortable evening.
> 
> Sam a truly lovely set for baby girl. Your work is wonderful, we need to see more if you can manage it!


OMG, I would die if there was a mouse in my slipper????

Do the azaleas bloom twice a year ? Or in fall for you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Progress on my jumper, finished the back leaving wider panels without cabling. Too much trouble with the slippery silk within yarn.Its very soft and warm though so happy with it so far.


Such a gorgeous color, it's going to be beautiful


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jeanette here are three (all crochet and free) on ravelry.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-neverending-wildflower
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-neverending-wildflower-12-square
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neverending-zinnia


Great finds.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathie bargenda said:


> She's adorable. Would love hearing tales of Squeak. Love cats. Have a rescue named Cow.


There must be a strange story behind a name like that for a cat?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> At the first house we bought after Don's tour with the Marine Corps, we had about 15 plants: smooth red stalks and the older type of green ''fuzzy'' stalks. I made simple rhubarb sauce, and pies: pineapple rhubarb, strawberry rhubarb, and rhubarb custard. The last is my favorite. I would freeze so much of it and then use it the winter. However, frozen rhubarb does NOT work well in the custard pies. Ask me how I know.
> 
> I've also used it to make jams occasionally.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Love custard, love rhubarb. Never put the two together. Sounds delicious.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You and David, David has more deer run out and hit the side of the car than anyone I know, we're buying deer whistles to put on the buick before vacation.


I hate to burst your bubble but my friend had deer whistles on her truck & still hit a deer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jeanette here are three (all crochet and free) on ravelry.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-neverending-wildflower
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-neverending-wildflower-12-square
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neverending-zinnia


Those are all really pretty


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm allergic to our cats too but not horribly bad as long as I don't pet then touch my face, but our Naturopath is desensitizing me and it seems to be working, you might look into that if it's possible.
> So glad that you stopped by Sam's tea table.


Just being around them does a little of that. SIL is terribly allergic and could hardly visit us for more than ah hour.... but the girls had to have a kitty. A Maine ****.. and he eventually got used to it. Dogs as well, but they now have Maggie, the GP..... They have wood floors and keep them well swept and no animals on the furniture. Either that or he just realized it was a losing battle with his 3 women animal lovers in the house.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes,,,,, and they have such nice ones. I am using that a lot these days.


Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen sent me a greeting on Facebook- virtual is a lot better than being forgotten!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So sorry about your friends loss.


She said, what better end to a long good life, she was 93 & lived in her own home & still had her mind, had a heart attack, lived long enough to get to Saskatoon but wouldn't have survived heart surgery so died within 12 hrs. I'd say that's a perfect way to go. She will be missed as she was such a walking history encyclopedia of the area & a nice lady. She worked at the hospital where I did for 30+ years as the cook


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

After 2 and I must get to bed as I have no idea what tomorrow will bring. Today was washing and ironing!!! The best part of the day was a text from sweet Rachel. I tected back but finaly just called her. She has an internship (unpaid) at the Capitol 2 days a week doing some PR for a woman representative from Houston. She will keep her paying job at the real estate office but is hoping to get a waitress job, more money. Dhe is also thrilled to be cat sitting for a month. She leaves for Cancun in a few days to celebrate her 21st with her roomies but will be home the week-end after so I can get some real hugs.

Livey went to a fun popcorn throwing theater performance with her Auntie Jess last night and Dre'a had a lovely walk about in Korea. 

That's about all that is new around here. Happy Mother's Day to all celebrating...... I'll finish catching up tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful garden.
> 
> I must go. I'm sitting here fidgeting. My backside is hurting and I just can't sit still. Back tomorrow. Up to page 13. Night all.


Hope you're feeling better soon, is that from your fall a few days ago?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen sent me a greeting on Facebook- virtual is a lot better than being forgotten!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've worn full face helmet from the beginning as well as all the other gear.


I can't handle a face mask, I find it so hot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Bonnie hope you had a lovely evening with friends and family last night and have a wonderful day today ????????????????????
> 
> And a happy Mother's day to all who are celebrating mothers day today


Thank you.
The party was great, not as many as expected & too much food but lots of fun & visiting.
One of my friends ,( since she was 12 & I was 13) had company so didn't come but stopped before supper & dropped off a beautiful planter, I'll post a photo tomorrow, I also received 2 other plants & 2 gift certificates to the local greenhouse, my yard should look great if it ever warms up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope everyone has a great Mother's Day. I'm off to bed


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures. I have one little azalea that sometimes does nothing and other years flowers beautifully . This year is going to be a flower year as there are lots of cerise coloured buds on it.
> I can see by the grass how dry it's been down there . Could do with a really heavy down pour to bring the colour back


Thanks Sonja. I would love an azalea in my garden but I've tried in the past and the soil is just not right for them. The only way I could get one going would be in a pot. We've had one or two showers over the last couple of days and my lawn looks better already. Still need a lot more though.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, I would die if there was a mouse in my slipper????
> 
> Do the azaleas bloom twice a year ? Or in fall for you?


No just May is the time for these azaleas. I believe there are some autumn flowering species but I can't recall ever seeing any.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!! I wouldn't have been able to sleep all night with that in the trash, I'd have been sure all night that I could hear skittering and that it was loose and walking over me, I can not stand rodents, ewe! Spiders, snakes, lizards, are all fine, rodentia just gives me the heebie jeebies, Sam teases me about it often. lol
> Adorable kitty Squeek though, I think my 3 would run from a mouse. :sm16:


RE Impatient Knitter.... loved the story, thanks for sharing. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm caught up so will go and read the digest. Happy Mother's Day to all our mothers.


Happy Mothers Day everyone!

My little family came over for most of the day. We had a good day. I got lovely tulips, chocolates and a very nice card.

Edit... sorry it is a little dark. I had to put the light on to take a decent photo.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I remember eating rhubarb raw as a kid also wild gooseberries dont know why as they were both very bitter sour tastes


Mmm I dont think I could eat rhubarb raw. :sm19:


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

A Most Happy and Blessed Mother's Day to ALL!

Some are Mothers, some are Grandmothers, some are Great Grandmothers, some are Godmother's, but we ALL made someone a Mother - so we ALL have cause to celebrate a Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> here is the dress and sweater.


What a gorgeous set and well done on the cardigan Sam. It is lovely. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Valley Gardens in Winsor Great Park a couple of weeks ago


Wow, amazing colours. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm starting to feel like Sonya a couple of weeks ago. My throat which hd settled has got very sore. It got sore yesterday evening but htough tit was becuase I hadn't drunk much and as it was fine this morning thought nothing more of it. Started getting sore again late afternoon, again not drunk much. But now it is so sore it is not not drinking. Hard to swallow or talk it hurts so much and even to move my neck hurts.
Heading down to my brothers tomorrow but if I wake up with the throat like this I will be visiting the doctor first- and maybe calling on the brother there to stay a bit longer. Not sure whether being alone somewhere with comfortable chairs etc or here with David around some of the time but only a bed or kitchen chair is best if I'm unwell! But I never get anything more than a cold. I think that in the last 15 years I have had antibiotics twice, once when my appendix burst and then when my gallbladder got infected. In fact can't think when I needed last them for anything else.

While at my sisters the brother who lives interstate rang and we had a family discussion about Mum going away for a week before her surgery. There is a place she loves going to but which is far from comfortable (they have been going for about 40 years and little if any changes have been made to furniture etc in that time!). So she is going over the week after next as there is no knowing if ever she will be well enough to handle the discomfort there after her surgery.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mom used to make raspberry rhubarb jam that was very good but the recipe is long lost & I've not found one just like it.
> Here lots of older people make fruit with rhubarb mixed with strawberries, rasberries & Saskatoons, I think it was used to extend the others as it grows very well & some years the others don't produce well. My DH won't eat it so I have to make rhubarb custard pie when we have company so I can have a piece or 2 each year.
> It's not nice at all here today, very cold north wind & 8C/46F & to go down near freezing tonight, time for summer to come!
> DS & DIL planned supper- burgers & salads- for the party but DH told people to come after supper so I told my brother & sister & families to come for supper so will be 14 for supper, I think & then more later. DS thought we could sit around the fire when he planned this but we would need umbrellas, winter coats & sorrels to keep warm so needless to say we will be inside. I folded up the ping pong table yesterday, amazing how roomy the space looks with that out if the way. When I was trying to move it I managed to upset it, thankfully u was in the middle if the room & didn't wreck anything, myself included. DS would like to take it to his house for the GKs but DH says it's too unstable & they might get hurt with it. I may see what else is available & buy them something better (safer) wh n it fell over yesterday it would sure have hurt anyone in the way,was a terrible crash


I am glad you werent hurt when the table collapsed. :sm06:

And a VERY Happy 60th Birthday!!!!! Enjoy. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen sent me a greeting on Facebook- virtual is a lot better than being forgotten!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hoping my large, lovely, 10 yr, old, potted lace hydrangea survives. DH "trimmed the "dead" branches. It was so big and lovely. Now it is mostly stumps with a few survivors at the back. Again, I hate "surprises".


Fingers crossed it will come back better than ever. They are fairly hardy and I dont think you can really "trim" them too wrong. I love them, gorgeous flowers.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Got word 2hours ago, I have my first training shift tomorrow, early. Hopefully it goes well


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She said, what better end to a long good life, she was 93 & lived in her own home & still had her mind, had a heart attack, lived long enough to get to Saskatoon but wouldn't have survived heart surgery so died within 12 hrs. I'd say that's a perfect way to go. She will be missed as she was such a walking history encyclopedia of the area & a nice lady. She worked at the hospital where I did for 30+ years as the cook


What an amazing woman.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm starting to feel like Sonya a couple of weeks ago. My throat which hd settled has got very sore. It got sore yesterday evening but htough tit was becuase I hadn't drunk much and as it was fine this morning thought nothing more of it. Started getting sore again late afternoon, again not drunk much. But now it is so sore it is not not drinking. Hard to swallow or talk it hurts so much and even to move my neck hurts.
> Heading down to my brothers tomorrow but if I wake up with the throat like this I will be visiting the doctor first- and maybe calling on the brother there to stay a bit longer. Not sure whether being alone somewhere with comfortable chairs etc or here with David around some of the time but only a bed or kitchen chair is best if I'm unwell! But I never get anything more than a cold. I think that in the last 15 years I have had antibiotics twice, once when my appendix burst and then when my gallbladder got infected. In fact can't think when I needed last them for anything else.
> 
> While at my sisters the brother who lives interstate rang and we had a family discussion about Mum going away for a week before her surgery. There is a place she loves going to but which is far from comfortable (they have been going for about 40 years and little if any changes have been made to furniture etc in that time!). So she is going over the week after next as there is no knowing if ever she will be well enough to handle the discomfort there after her surgery.


Oh dear, it does sound like you should go to doctor tomorrow.

I hope your mum enjoys her week away at her favourite place.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Got word 2hours ago, I have my first training shift tomorrow, early. Hopefully it goes well


Good news Heather. Good luck. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Got word 2hours ago, I have my first training shift tomorrow, early. Hopefully it goes well


That will be good- nice to get them done quickly as well. As you sy hopefully all goes well. Hope you don't need to travel too far to get there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm starting to feel like Sonya a couple of weeks ago. My throat which hd settled has got very sore. It got sore yesterday evening but htough tit was becuase I hadn't drunk much and as it was fine this morning thought nothing more of it. Started getting sore again late afternoon, again not drunk much. But now it is so sore it is not not drinking. Hard to swallow or talk it hurts so much and even to move my neck hurts.
> Heading down to my brothers tomorrow but if I wake up with the throat like this I will be visiting the doctor first- and maybe calling on the brother there to stay a bit longer. Not sure whether being alone somewhere with comfortable chairs etc or here with David around some of the time but only a bed or kitchen chair is best if I'm unwell! But I never get anything more than a cold. I think that in the last 15 years I have had antibiotics twice, once when my appendix burst and then when my gallbladder got infected. In fact can't think when I needed last them for anything else.
> 
> While at my sisters the brother who lives interstate rang and we had a family discussion about Mum going away for a week before her surgery. There is a place she loves going to but which is far from comfortable (they have been going for about 40 years and little if any changes have been made to furniture etc in that time!). So she is going over the week after next as there is no knowing if ever she will be well enough to handle the discomfort there after her surgery.


Hope you feel better soon Margaret. Is your house still a bit like a building site lots of dust , maybe not the best place to be if you are not very well .good idea to pop in the doctor's just to check see if you need anything . We have nurse practitioners at our surgery they can deal with minor illnesses and write out prescriptions if needed so it's fairly easy to get into see someone the same day

Hope your mum has a nice peaceful week away


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Got word 2hours ago, I have my first training shift tomorrow, early. Hopefully it goes well


Good luck Heather hope you really enjoy the work


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A trip in November would be lovely, hopefully it will all work out to plan and even better, your hip will be done and recovered by then.


 :sm24: Hopefully!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes,,,,, and they have such nice ones. I am using that a lot these days.


 :sm24: It had some lovely pink roses.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gloria, Even in Los Angeles hats, scarfs and gloves welcome. it can get foggy, windy and chilly even in May or June. Thus called May gray and June gloom. Certainly anywhere north of there warm knits would be welcome.


My relatives-in-law are all located in SoCal. When we visited there several years ago, it took us no time at all to get to the border of Tijuana. I saw mostly flip-flops for footwear, precluding the colorful socks I knit in hand-dyed yarn for sure. As for hats and scarves, and even gloves, well, the BIL will be coming east to New England several times a year, for a week-or-more-at-a-time for work, so I'm sure a hat, scarf, and/or cowl would be okay. But the 30- and 25-year old nephews are another matter. But I'll keep looking, and trying to come up with ideas. Thanks for the info about the LA area. Perhaps a lighter-weight scarf might work for them.

...gloria


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm starting to feel like Sonya a couple of weeks ago. My throat which hd settled has got very sore. It got sore yesterday evening but htough tit was becuase I hadn't drunk much and as it was fine this morning thought nothing more of it. Started getting sore again late afternoon, again not drunk much. But now it is so sore it is not not drinking. Hard to swallow or talk it hurts so much and even to move my neck hurts.
> Heading down to my brothers tomorrow but if I wake up with the throat like this I will be visiting the doctor first- and maybe calling on the brother there to stay a bit longer. Not sure whether being alone somewhere with comfortable chairs etc or here with David around some of the time but only a bed or kitchen chair is best if I'm unwell! But I never get anything more than a cold. I think that in the last 15 years I have had antibiotics twice, once when my appendix burst and then when my gallbladder got infected. In fact can't think when I needed last them for anything else.
> 
> While at my sisters the brother who lives interstate rang and we had a family discussion about Mum going away for a week before her surgery. There is a place she loves going to but which is far from comfortable (they have been going for about 40 years and little if any changes have been made to furniture etc in that time!). So she is going over the week after next as there is no knowing if ever she will be well enough to handle the discomfort there after her surgery.


Sorry about the 'lergy! Sounds a great idea, and a nice boost for Mum pre-op.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Bonnie hope you had a lovely evening with friends and family last night and have a wonderful day today ????????????????????
> 
> And a happy Mother's day to all who are celebrating mothers day today


????Happy Birthday from me too, Bonnie????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good news Heather. Good luck. :sm11:


From me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Bonnie!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like the sounds of your bug catcher thingy.
> 
> LOL!


Here's the link. I think it's well-priced for those of us so terrified of bugs that they'll buy any spray or insecticide that might be bad for the plannet. At least it works for me. Hope you like it.

https://www.thegrommet.com/long-handled-insect-grabber

...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've just recently seen a few Grommet items. Not that one though.... I could sure use it. (We are the same age.) Yeah, I've had my DH for over 50 years..... Not a lot of surprises there... but a new kitten.....
> We decided we were too old for more pets when we lost lost the last two but guess who came in tonight and said there was free adoption at PetSmart today. Good thing I was already in PJ's.


PJs wouldn't have stopped me!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't handle a face mask, I find it so hot.


It's fine as long as we're moving, and I can crack the visor open at traffic lights. I can't stand wind blowing in my face and like the built in sun shade so I don't have to wrestle the sunglasses on (I wear a pair on a strap around my neck inside my jacket for when we stop). I suppose that is why helmets come in a variety of styles, to each his/her own. :sm01:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've just recently seen a few Grommet items. Not that one though.... I could sure use it. (We are the same age.) Yeah, I've had my DH for over 50 years..... Not a lot of surprises there... but a new kitten.....
> We decided we were too old for more pets when we lost lost the last two but guess who came in tonight and said there was free adoption at PetSmart today. Good thing I was already in PJ's.


At first I thought you meant he'd come in with one! I've been thinking we need a younger kitty for the Boys. Merlin is very good with babies! And they might play more and get help with grooming. But it isn't realistic, I suppose, with current circumstances. :sm03: I'm still waiting for a dog, too...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm starting to feel like Sonya a couple of weeks ago. My throat which hd settled has got very sore. It got sore yesterday evening but htough tit was becuase I hadn't drunk much and as it was fine this morning thought nothing more of it. Started getting sore again late afternoon, again not drunk much. But now it is so sore it is not not drinking. Hard to swallow or talk it hurts so much and even to move my neck hurts.
> Heading down to my brothers tomorrow but if I wake up with the throat like this I will be visiting the doctor first- and maybe calling on the brother there to stay a bit longer. Not sure whether being alone somewhere with comfortable chairs etc or here with David around some of the time but only a bed or kitchen chair is best if I'm unwell! But I never get anything more than a cold. I think that in the last 15 years I have had antibiotics twice, once when my appendix burst and then when my gallbladder got infected. In fact can't think when I needed last them for anything else.
> 
> While at my sisters the brother who lives interstate rang and we had a family discussion about Mum going away for a week before her surgery. There is a place she loves going to but which is far from comfortable (they have been going for about 40 years and little if any changes have been made to furniture etc in that time!). So she is going over the week after next as there is no knowing if ever she will be well enough to handle the discomfort there after her surgery.


I hope it's nothing serious with your throat and that your mum has a lovely time away. It sounds good for relaxation even with old furniture. :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Got word 2hours ago, I have my first training shift tomorrow, early. Hopefully it goes well


 :sm24: A new adventure for you!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I make several trips a year to the Springfield, MA area. My DS lives there. I go to Webs at least once each visit. Not sure when the next time will be, but I would like to meet up with a fellow TPer. I met a lady from Florence and we go to lunch when I'm there.
> 
> ...


I was born and raised in Springfield--on Hungry Hill, to be specific--until I was graduated from high school and joined the USN. Afterward, when I was married, I lived in Chicopee, for many years, before returning to Springfield, to help care for my elderly parents. Where abouts does your DS live? I'm pretty familiar with the city, as well as most of MA this side of Worcester.

Not sure if I'll be up for a "meet" when next you come, as I am partially disabled, and I never know from one day to the next if I'll be up to even leaving the house. This week I have two doctor appts and my monthly card-making class. My partner will take me to my appts, thankfully, but the card-class is just at my local Senior Center, which is only about 3 miles from where I live. Fingers crossed that I'll be up to getting to that!! It's nice to hear from someone else from the Greater Springfield (MA) area!!

...gloria


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day!

Happy Birthday, Bonnie.

Hope you're feeling better, Margaret.

I was digging through a drawer last evening and ended up slicing the pad of my middle finger off. It bled like a son of a gun and is pretty painful. I have it well bandaged so I can type which I'll have spend the next couple of days doing to get my work done. If I use the very top, it seems to be better so have cut the nail down. Not sure how I'll be able to knit or crochet, but will let you know after I try it later today. It will probably be better to let it heal over some so it doesn't break open and start bleeding again. Time t clean out that drawer to see what's lurking in there. It's supposed to be just hair stuff like combs, brushes, clips, etc. so don't know what it could have been.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Jeanette, that sounds painful! I hope you mend quickly.

My thumb is flaring up again, from pulling weeds, I reckon. I know what to do, though, luckily.

DD's friend brought two gigantic bags of stuffing a couple of days ago. DD asked me if I could make another giant squid! So have to see if I can find the pattern and enough fabric. I have to do something with it quickly, as I have to keep moving the one bag as I need different spaces in the workroom and that's already getting old. Ha. I made the other squid six years ago, so I don't know if the pattern is still there. Since I had to draft it originally, using measurements from a website, I hope I kept it. I'll investigate.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam does your camera have a port on it? If so, I have a cable somewhere that you use on cameras and connect them to computers to transfer pictures. If I can find it I'll bring it to you since I don't use it anymore.


thewren said:


> this time heidi emailed them to me and then alexis helped me get them online. i'll have to see if she can do the same thing with a camera. if not i need to ask ron if he will come teach me.
> he sends me pictures once in a while off his camera. --- sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She said, what better end to a long good life, she was 93 & lived in her own home & still had her mind, had a heart attack, lived long enough to get to Saskatoon but wouldn't have survived heart surgery so died within 12 hrs. I'd say that's a perfect way to go. She will be missed as she was such a walking history encyclopedia of the area & a nice lady. She worked at the hospital where I did for 30+ years as the cook


That is definitely the way to go. Much harder for those left behind as I'm sure she'll be sorely missed.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bit late in the day but I hope all those celebrating Mothers Day today are having a great time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Got word 2hours ago, I have my first training shift tomorrow, early. Hopefully it goes well


Hope all goes well and you enjoy it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bonnie. I hope you're having a great day and letting others spoil you for once!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hope all goes well and you enjoy it.


busyworkerbee wrote:
Got word 2hours ago, I have my first training shift tomorrow, early. Hopefully it goes well

Best wishes coming from me also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day to everyone! Happy Birthday, Bonnie! Hope the day is wonderful fo reveryone. I plan on working at the sewing machine a good bit today. Just a nice laid back day. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, glad your party was fun.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Bonnie!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bonnie. Happy Mother's Day!
Hoping quick healing for the finger Rookieretirie.. finger tips are so painful and finger bandages get in the way with almost everything we do with our hands.
Always happy for a quiet and restful Sabbath day. Sunny and springlike here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> No just May is the time for these azaleas. I believe there are some autumn flowering species but I can't recall ever seeing any.


That's what I thought but Fan said hers were budding & its fall in NZ so she must have a fall flowering one


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Mothers Day everyone!
> 
> My little family came over for most of the day. We had a good day. I got lovely tulips, chocolates and a very nice card.
> 
> Edit... sorry it is a little dark. I had to put the light on to take a decent photo.


Very pretty, I'm glad you had a nice day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm starting to feel like Sonya a couple of weeks ago. My throat which hd settled has got very sore. It got sore yesterday evening but htough tit was becuase I hadn't drunk much and as it was fine this morning thought nothing more of it. Started getting sore again late afternoon, again not drunk much. But now it is so sore it is not not drinking. Hard to swallow or talk it hurts so much and even to move my neck hurts.
> Heading down to my brothers tomorrow but if I wake up with the throat like this I will be visiting the doctor first- and maybe calling on the brother there to stay a bit longer. Not sure whether being alone somewhere with comfortable chairs etc or here with David around some of the time but only a bed or kitchen chair is best if I'm unwell! But I never get anything more than a cold. I think that in the last 15 years I have had antibiotics twice, once when my appendix burst and then when my gallbladder got infected. In fact can't think when I needed last them for anything else.
> 
> While at my sisters the brother who lives interstate rang and we had a family discussion about Mum going away for a week before her surgery. There is a place she loves going to but which is far from comfortable (they have been going for about 40 years and little if any changes have been made to furniture etc in that time!). So she is going over the week after next as there is no knowing if ever she will be well enough to handle the discomfort there after her surgery.


I hope your Throat is better soon.

Sounds like it might be a good idea if your mom would like to go to the rustic vacation spot to do it before surgery as she may not be well enough after even if all goes well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Got word 2hours ago, I have my first training shift tomorrow, early. Hopefully it goes well


Good luck, hope you love the job.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Mother's Day!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Bonnie.
> 
> ...


Ouch, hope it heals quickly. Seems like when you have a wounded finger you hit everything with it too????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Jeanette, that sounds painful! I hope you mend quickly.
> 
> My thumb is flaring up again, from pulling weeds, I reckon. I know what to do, though, luckily.
> 
> DD's friend brought two gigantic bags of stuffing a couple of days ago. DD asked me if I could make another giant squid! So have to see if I can find the pattern and enough fabric. I have to do something with it quickly, as I have to keep moving the one bag as I need different spaces in the workroom and that's already getting old. Ha. I made the other squid six years ago, so I don't know if the pattern is still there. Since I had to draft it originally, using measurements from a website, I hope I kept it. I'll investigate.


I was gifted a big bag of stuffing last time I went to quilting, I'm having the same issue with it being in the way. When I finish the sweater I'm working on, I think I will start on more of those little one piece bears but it will take a lot of bears to use all this stuffing


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

*HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!!!!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That was an inspired and loving thing to do...
> 
> When my daughter was diagnosed with triple negative breast cancer 7 years ago, I couldn't sit still for worrying and immediately knit 3-4 hats and started a quilt. We were all out for her birthday before her chemo started (she had surgery first) and I gave her the hats. The grands were 10 and 14 at the time and the pictures of them and both of my daughters hamming it up for the cameras are still among my favorite photos. We are in TX. It is hot and I doubt that she wore them a lot, preferring scarves or nothing (but the girls could not stand to see her bald so she always wore a wig when they were around). Her sister and I took her wig shopping... another way to share getting ready for what was to come. I am blonde, as is my one DD. The one with cancer has dark hair. We tried a blonde wig. There is a reason she doesn't have blonde hair! It was awful. The point is, it is important to face the beast head on, prepare everyone for the future to come and try to have a good laugh now and then. What you did will help some very young children deal much better with the reality.
> 
> ...


I'm very glad that you are both still here too!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They have it.... One has a Koala bear on it, They have several kinds. Love to go there for candy, teas and hot sauces. (Thin ginger cookies at Chrstmas)


And some cookies dipped in dark chocolate! YUM! lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Squeak has excellent taste. That sink is beautiful, as is the glass tile counter.
> 
> We are also cat people, as is my DD. Our house has a covered patio that has three sets of patio doors and the fourth side is two planters and a step that is only about one brick high (Put there because of the pool decking slanting towards the patio and flooding, but that is a tale for another time.) Motley used to delight and capturing a new "toy" and bringing it there where it could not readily escape and play catch and release. The problem was how to get her inside without the toy so the poor mouse could calm down enough to figure an escape route.
> 
> ...


You have had some kitty adventures. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you for all the nice birthday wishes.
My friend just called, she wants to go to the local greenhouse as they have roses on special so I guess I will go for a look with her.

I hope you all have a great day


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've never tasted it either , used to like rhubarb and custard sweets when I was little but not now . I like rhubarb pie, crumble and fool . But I'm the only one in the house who does


Ooh, I need to look for my grandmothers rhubarb crumble recipe, I haven't had it in years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hoping my large, lovely, 10 yr, old, potted lace hydrangea survives. DH "trimmed the "dead" branches. It was so big and lovely. Now it is mostly stumps with a few survivors at the back. Again, I hate "surprises".


Well with surprises like that, it's not wonder. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Some day I'll tell you about the sick rat DH killed with his pool cue.... in the crawl space. The Great White Hunter defending his family.


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've just recently seen a few Grommet items. Not that one though.... I could sure use it. (We are the same age.) Yeah, I've had my DH for over 50 years..... Not a lot of surprises there... but a new kitten.....
> We decided we were too old for more pets when we lost lost the last two but guess who came in tonight and said there was free adoption at PetSmart today. Good thing I was already in PJ's.


LOL! He didn't go by himself and bring you home another surprise?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 14 May '17

Another beautiful day - Heidi was wondering if it was warm enough for capri pants. So I expect to see her in capri pants and flips. lol She has been wearing flips for quite a while now.

I hope all the mother's in our group are having a grand day being smothered with love and goodies from their grateful children. I think Heidi is having dinner tonight for Phyllis. I need to get a shower and make myself presentable by five. The way I feel right now I could go back to bed and stay there until tomorrow.

Spaghetti with Tomatoes, Black Olives, Garlic and Feta Cheese

Here's an ideal summer pasta with fresh tomatoes as the main attraction. Feta complements the tomatoes beautifully, and the heat of the pasta and hot garlic oil make the cheese meltingly soft.

SERVES 4

INGREDIENTS

1 1/2 pounds tomatoes (about 3), seeded and cut into 1/2-inch pieces
1/2 cup Kalamata or other black olives, pitted
1/4 pound feta cheese, crumbled
3 tablespoons drained capers
3 tablespoons chopped flat-leaf parsley
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon fresh-ground black pepper
3/4 pound spaghetti
6 tablespoons olive oil
3 cloves garlic, minced

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. In a large glass or stainless-steel bowl, combine the tomatoes, olives, feta, capers, parsley, salt, and pepper.

2. In a large pot of boiling, salted water, cook the spaghetti until just done, about 12 minutes. Drain.

3. Meanwhile, in a medium frying pan, heat the olive oil over moderately low heat. Add the garlic and cook, stirring, for 1 minute.

4. Add the cooked pasta and the garlic oil to the tomato mixture and toss.

Variations

• Spaghetti with Tomatoes, Black Olives, Garlic, and Mozzarella Use 3/4 pound fresh mozzarella cheese, cut into 1/4-inch pieces, in place of the feta.

• Spaghetti with Tomatoes, Olives, Garlic, Feta, and Fresh Herbs Use 1/4 cup chopped fresh basil or 3 tablespoons mixed chopped fresh herbs, such as tarragon and chives, in place of the parsley.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: The saltiness of the olives and feta cheese and the acidity of the tomatoes make a refreshingly fruity red wine such as Beaujolais-Villages the perfect thing to serve.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/spaghetti-tomatoes-black-olives-garlic-and-feta-cheese?xid=NL_DAILY051117

Healthier Oven Fried Sweet Tea Buffalo Chicken Sandwich

prep time 15 minutes
cook time 30 minutes
total time 1 hour 45 minutes
servings 4

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds chicken breasts cut in half widthwise
3/4 cup buttermilk
1 1/2 cups sweet green tea
1 tablespoon kosher salt
3 cups corn flake crumbs
3 tablespoons whole wheat flour
1 tablespoon smoked paprika
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1 cup buffalo sauce
8-12 brioche slider buns
greek yogurt ranch, for serving
1/4 cup crumbled blue cheese (optional)
shredded lettuce, shredded carrots, microgreens, and sliced avocado, for serving

Instructions

1. Add the chicken to gallon size zip top bag. Pour the buttermilk, sweet tea and salt over the chicken. Toss well, cover and refrigerate 1 hour or overnight.

2. Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment.

3. Add the corn flakes crumbs, flour, paprika and garlic powder to medium sized bowl. Stir to combine.

4. Remove each piece of chicken from the buttermilk, and dredge through the crumbs, pressing gently to adhere. Place on the prepared baking sheet. Repeat until all the chicken has been used. Make sure not to crowd your pan, if necessary use two baking sheets. Lightly brush the chicken with olive oil. Transfer to the oven and bake for 15-20 minutes, then flip the chicken over and continue cooking another 10 minutes or until the chicken is cooked through.

5. Drizzle the buffalo sauce over the chicken, covering it almost completely.

To serve, stir the blue cheese into the greek yogurt ranch. Spread the greek yogurt on the bottom of each bun. Add the chicken and top with veggies and sliced avocado. 
Serve with buffalo sauce. EAT.

https://www.halfbakedharvest.com/healthier-oven-fried-sweet-tea-buffalo-chicken-sandwich/?utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Healthier+Oven+Fried+Sweet+Tea+Buffalo+Chicken+Sandwich&utm_campaign=Daily+Email+%28Copy%29+%28Copy%29

Greek Yogurt Ranch

Ingredients

1/2 cup plain greek yogurt I use 0% fat
2 tablespoon buttermilk
3/4 teaspoon dried parsley
1/2 teaspoon dried chives
1/4 teaspoon dried dill
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon onion powder
pinch of salt and pepper

Directions

1. In a medium bowl combine the greek yogurt, buttermilk, parsley, chives, dill, garlic powder, onion powder, salt and pepper. Mix until smooth and combined.

2. Place in the fridge until ready to use.

https://www.halfbakedharvest.com/black-pepper-rub-chicken-fingers-greek-yogurt-ranch/

I don't think any of you are planning on having another baby but if you are you might want this recipe. 
Lactation Cookies

A dear friend of Mennonite Girls Can Cook, Rosella, shared this recipe for cookies that are a packed with good ingredients and especially good for mom's who are breastfeeding their infants. I made them for our daughter in law during her first week home after delivering our first granddaughter. We didn't have enough whole wheat flour on hand so I made them with a mix of whole wheat and all purpose flour. You can use 1-1/2 cups of whole wheat flour instead if you'd like.

Ingredients:

3/4 cup whole wheat flour
3/4 cup all purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
3/4 cup peanut butter
1/2 cup butter, softened
1 cup ground flax seed
3 tablespoons brewer's yeast
1/3 cup water
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 large eggs
1-3/4 cups rolled oats 
2 cups chocolate chips
1 cup chopped nuts

Method:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

1. Combine flour, baking soda, salt and cinnamon in medium bowl.

2. In a large bowl of mixer beat peanut butter, butter, sugars, vanilla, brewer's yeast, ground flax seed and water till creamy.

3. Mix in eggs one at a time till incorporated.

4. Gradually beat in the flour mixture.

5. Slowly mix in the oats.

6. Mix in the nuts and chocolate chips.

7. Place 1 tablespoon sized balls of the dough onto greased cookie sheets.

8. Press down with fork.

9. Bake for 12 minutes at 350 degrees.

Note: I used a larger than 1 tablespoon scoop for the cookies I made and my yield was 2 dozen large cookies.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/05/lactation-cookies.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

One Pot Chicken Spaghetti

Total 30 MIN
Servings 4

Ingredients

3/4lb uncooked spaghetti, broken in half 
1carton (32 oz) Progresso™ chicken stock
1/2teaspoon salt
2cups shredded deli rotisserie chicken 
1container (8 oz) cream cheese spread with jalapeño peppers
1cup shredded Mexican cheese blend (4 oz)
1cup diced seeded tomato (1 medium) 
2tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro

Steps

1. In 4-quart saucepan or Dutch oven, heat spaghetti, stock and salt just to boiling over high heat. Reduce heat to medium; cook 10 to 15 minutes, stirring frequently, until al dente and liquid is almost completely absorbed.

2. Stir in chicken, cream cheese and shredded cheese; cook 3 to 4 minutes, stirring frequently, until cheese is melted and hot. .

3. Stir in tomato until well blended. Sprinkle with cilantro. Serve immediately

Expert Tips: For a less spicy version, substitute garden vegetable or onion-chive cream cheese spread for the jalapeño cream cheese spread. Serve this one-pot meal with a fresh garden salad.

Nutrition Info: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 780 - Calories from Fat 240 - Total Fat 27g - 
Saturated Fat 13g - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 130mg - Sodium 1330mg - Potassium 420mg - Total Carbohydrate 81g - Dietary Fiber 5g - Sugars 3g - Protein 52g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 30% - Vitamin C 6% - Calcium 30% - Iron 25%

Exchanges: 3 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 3 1/2 Very Lean Meat; 1 1/2 Lean Meat; 1 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat;
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. 
https://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/one-pot-chicken-spaghetti/00c8f785-6e02-48e8-87b7-905fe1a88f19

Lisa's Pickled Eggs

Ingredientgs

24 hard-boiled eggs, peeled
1 large empty sterilized glass jar
4 cups apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons kosher salt
1⁄3 cup sugar
1 tablespoon pickling spices

Directions

1. Hard boil 24 eggs and place them in a large glass sterilized jar.

2. Bring all the ingredients to a boil in a saucepan.

3. Pour over eggs.

4. Allow jar to come to room temperature then refrigerate.

Note: Recipe can be halved.

http://thecuttingedgeofordinary.blogspot.com/2017/05/pickled-eggs.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FcAOdh+%28The+Cutting+Edge+of+Ordinary%29

ROASTED SWEET POTATO YOGURT BOWLS

These Roasted Sweet Potato Yogurt Bowls are perfect for a healthy post-workout snack! A perfect mix of protein and carbohydrates to fuel your muscles and so easy to make.

Preparation 0:05 
Cook Time 0:20 
Serves 2 - 4

INGREDIENTS

1 cup chopped sweet potatoes
1 cup chopped apples
1 tsp oil
1 tsp cinnamon
2 - 4 containers of 4% siggis blueberry yogurt (or your favorite flavor)
peanut butter for drizzling

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Toss chopped sweet potatoes and apples in oil and cinnamon.

2. Roast at 400 degrees for 15-20 minutes until sweet potatoes reach desired softness, stirring every 10 minutes.

3. Push yogurt to sides of container, add 1/2 -1 cup sweet potato mixture to the middle of each one, drizzle with peanut butter and enjoy! (If you're using 1 cup, you'll probably need a separate bowl. Depends how hungry you are!)

http://www.theleangreenbean.com/roasted-sweet-potato-yogurt-bowls/

Old Fashioned Creamy Skillet Corn

Ingredients

4 - ears fresh corn, husked and cut off cob
2 - cups water (to soften corn)
2 - tablespoons bacon grease 
1 1/2 - tablespoons flour 
2 1/2 - tablespoon sugar
salt and pepper, to taste 
1 - cup half and half
1/2 - cup water 
2 - tablespoon butter

Directions

1. Shuck corn and pull off silk and rinse under cool running water. Using a knife remove corn from the cob (I use a bundt pan for this part). Using the dull side of your knife, scrape the cob to get all the corn milk. Set corn aside.

2. In a large (10 1/2 in) cast iron skillet, add the corn and 2 cups water or (enough to cover corn). Bring the mixture to a boil, reduce heat and simmer until the corn is soft (about 20 - 30 minutes).

3. Drain corn and set aside. Rinse and dry the skillet and return to the stove.

4. Preheat the cast iron skillet over medium-high heat and add the bacon grease, until melted.

5. Add the corn and saute over medium-low heat for about 3-5 minutes.

6. In a medium size bowl or large measuring cup, add the flour, sugar, salt and pepper, half and half and 1/2 cup water. Whisk the mixture until blended.

7. Pour the milk-flour mixture over the corn and mix until blended.

8. Bring the corn mixture to a boil, reduce heat to med-low and simmer the corn mixture, stirring occasionally for 25-30 minutes until the mixture thickens and becomes creamy.

9. Turn of the heat, add the butter and mix until blended. Season with additional salt and pepper before serving.

Cook's Note: Frozen corn can be substituted when fresh corn is not in season. Also you can substitute 1 tablespoon honey for the sugar to make creamy honey skillet corn.

http://www.mommyskitchen.net/2017/05/old-fashioned-creamy-skillet-corn.html

Skillet Pasta with Sun Dried Tomatoes Walnuts and Feta

Author: Beth | BudgetBytges.com
Prep time: 5 mins
Cook time: 20 mins 
Total time: 25 mins 
Total Cost: $5.95 
Cost Per Serving: $1.49 
Serves 4

Ingredients

⅓ cup chopped walnuts $0.76
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.13
2 cloves garlic, minced $0.16
½ lb. frozen broccoli florets $0.85
2 cups vegetable broth $0.28
⅓ cup sun dried tomatoes $1.00
8oz. bowtie pasta $0.75
1 fresh lemon $0.75
Pinch of red pepper flakes $0.02
2oz. feta $1.25

Instructions

1. Place the chopped walnuts in a large skillet and toast them over medium-low heat, stirring often, until they smell toasty (1-2 minutes). Remove them from the skillet to a medium bowl.

2. Add the olive oil and minced garlic to the skillet and turn the heat up to medium. Sauté the garlic for about one minute or just until it has softened and smells very fragrant.

3. Add the frozen broccoli florets to the skillet with the garlic (no need to thaw) and sauté for about two minutes more or just until the broccoli is thawed through. Remove the broccoli to the bowl with the walnuts.

4. Slice the sun dried tomatoes into small pieces or strips.

5. Add the pasta, vegetable broth, sun dried tomatoes, about 1 Tbsp of the juice from the lemon, and a pinch of red pepper flakes to the skillet, and stir to combine (the broth will not fully cover the pasta and that is okay).

6. Place a lid on the skillet and turn the heat up to high. Allow the broth to come up to a boil, give the pasta a stir, replace the lid, turn the heat down to low, and let it simmer for 7-10 minutes or until the pasta is tender and most of the broth has been absorbed. Stir the pasta every few minutes as it simmers, replacing the lid quickly every time to maintain the simmer.

7. While the pasta simmers, use a zester or small-holed cheese grater to remove the zest from the lemon.

8. Once the pasta is tender and only a small amount of saucy liquid remains in the bottom of the skillet, return the broccoli and walnuts to the skillet and stir to combine.

9. Top with crumbled feta and zest from the lemon and serve.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/05/skillet-pasta-sun-dried-tomatoes-walnuts-feta/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sour Cream Coffee Cake

Ingredients

1/2 cup butter
1 cup sugar
2 eggs
2 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cup sour cream (regular or low-fat)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Cinnamon Nut Mixture

1 1/2 teaspoons cinnamon
1/4 cup white sugar
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 cup walnuts

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 F.

1. Spray or grease an 8X10 or 9X13-inch pan and set aside.

2. Dice the butter if it is cold to help it soften quickly.

3. Combine dry ingredients in a bowl and set aside.

4. Combine the ingredients for the cinnamon and nut mixture in a small food processor if you have one until nuts are finely chopped, or alternately, chop nuts and then combine with sugars and cinnamon. Set aside.

5. In a large bowl, combine butter and sugar and cream together well.

6. Add eggs and beat until combined.

7. Add half of the dry ingredients to the butter mixture, then half of the sour cream and repeat, mixing well after each addition.

8. Spoon half of the batter into prepared pan, then sprinkle with half of the cinnamon nut mixture, spoon the remaining batter over top and spread gently to cover the nut mixture. Sprinkle with remaining cinnamon nut mixture.

9. Bake about 30 minutes, or until a toothpick tests clean in the center.

10. Serve warm or cool completely and then cover lightly to retain freshness over a few days. The crumbs on top won't be as crisp but the coffee cake will stay moist and fresh tasting.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/04/sour-cream-coffee-cake.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Bright sunlight - cloudless blue sky - what more can you ask for. The boys are running around outside in short sleeves and probably in their bare feet. Only the young can get away with that. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks jynx - actually alexis got it online. i need to slow her down so i can see exactly what she is doing. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> What a sweet, sweet set. Love the smocking on the dress and the ruffle on the panties. The sweater is perfect with it. Great eyelet yoke. That looks like you did the yoke down. In all my years of knitting, I've never done that. Cute bonnet too. AND you learned how to post a picture!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday bonnie - hope you are having a great celebration. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, I would die if there was a mouse in my slipper????
> 
> Do the azaleas bloom twice a year ? Or in fall for you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks cathy. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> What a gorgeous set and well done on the cardigan Sam. It is lovely. :sm11:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hate to burst your bubble but my friend had deer whistles on her truck & still hit a deer


Oh that doesn't surprise me, especially since deer aren't the smarts of the hooved animals out there, antelope are much brighter, but at least I'll feel like I stand a running chance. lol Poor buick has not hit a single deer but it's been run into by 3.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope your mother has a super time in her 'get away' - maybe it is just what she needs to get ready for the operation and whatever follows. --- sam



darowil said:


> I'm starting to feel like Sonya a couple of weeks ago. My throat which hd settled has got very sore. It got sore yesterday evening but htough tit was becuase I hadn't drunk much and as it was fine this morning thought nothing more of it. Started getting sore again late afternoon, again not drunk much. But now it is so sore it is not not drinking. Hard to swallow or talk it hurts so much and even to move my neck hurts.
> Heading down to my brothers tomorrow but if I wake up with the throat like this I will be visiting the doctor first- and maybe calling on the brother there to stay a bit longer. Not sure whether being alone somewhere with comfortable chairs etc or here with David around some of the time but only a bed or kitchen chair is best if I'm unwell! But I never get anything more than a cold. I think that in the last 15 years I have had antibiotics twice, once when my appendix burst and then when my gallbladder got infected. In fact can't think when I needed last them for anything else.
> 
> While at my sisters the brother who lives interstate rang and we had a family discussion about Mum going away for a week before her surgery. There is a place she loves going to but which is far from comfortable (they have been going for about 40 years and little if any changes have been made to furniture etc in that time!). So she is going over the week after next as there is no knowing if ever she will be well enough to handle the discomfort there after her surgery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just being around them does a little of that. SIL is terribly allergic and could hardly visit us for more than ah hour.... but the girls had to have a kitty. A Maine ****.. and he eventually got used to it. Dogs as well, but they now have Maggie, the GP..... They have wood floors and keep them well swept and no animals on the furniture. Either that or he just realized it was a losing battle with his 3 women animal lovers in the house.


Poor guy. lolol

I can finally sleep and wake up uncongested I used to wake up with a headache and congested from the cats sleeping on the bed, now it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She said, what better end to a long good life, she was 93 & lived in her own home & still had her mind, had a heart attack, lived long enough to get to Saskatoon but wouldn't have survived heart surgery so died within 12 hrs. I'd say that's a perfect way to go. She will be missed as she was such a walking history encyclopedia of the area & a nice lady. She worked at the hospital where I did for 30+ years as the cook


What a lovely point of view.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i already know it will go well for you tomorrow - so exciting having a real job that will give you enough money to do special things with. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Got word 2hours ago, I have my first training shift tomorrow, early. Hopefully it goes well


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> After 2 and I must get to bed as I have no idea what tomorrow will bring. Today was washing and ironing!!! The best part of the day was a text from sweet Rachel. I tected back but finaly just called her. She has an internship (unpaid) at the Capitol 2 days a week doing some PR for a woman representative from Houston. She will keep her paying job at the real estate office but is hoping to get a waitress job, more money. Dhe is also thrilled to be cat sitting for a month. She leaves for Cancun in a few days to celebrate her 21st with her roomies but will be home the week-end after so I can get some real hugs.
> 
> Livey went to a fun popcorn throwing theater performance with her Auntie Jess last night and Dre'a had a lovely walk about in Korea.
> 
> That's about all that is new around here. Happy Mother's Day to all celebrating...... I'll finish catching up tomorrow.


Sounds like everyone had a great day and a pretty darn good upcoming week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy margaret - being ill is never fun. it would help if you drink lots and lots. --- sam



darowil said:


> I'm starting to feel like Sonya a couple of weeks ago. My throat which hd settled has got very sore. It got sore yesterday evening but htough tit was becuase I hadn't drunk much and as it was fine this morning thought nothing more of it. Started getting sore again late afternoon, again not drunk much. But now it is so sore it is not not drinking. Hard to swallow or talk it hurts so much and even to move my neck hurts.
> Heading down to my brothers tomorrow but if I wake up with the throat like this I will be visiting the doctor first- and maybe calling on the brother there to stay a bit longer. Not sure whether being alone somewhere with comfortable chairs etc or here with David around some of the time but only a bed or kitchen chair is best if I'm unwell! But I never get anything more than a cold. I think that in the last 15 years I have had antibiotics twice, once when my appendix burst and then when my gallbladder got infected. In fact can't think when I needed last them for anything else.
> 
> While at my sisters the brother who lives interstate rang and we had a family discussion about Mum going away for a week before her surgery. There is a place she loves going to but which is far from comfortable (they have been going for about 40 years and little if any changes have been made to furniture etc in that time!). So she is going over the week after next as there is no knowing if ever she will be well enough to handle the discomfort there after her surgery.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Retired last day of the week of 31st May. Started working driving grain trucks at 14 years. In SD you can get a farm to market permit to drive at 14, but only on country roads. Did have to cross a state road to get the load of grain to the elevator, so had to watch for the Highway Patrol officer to make sure we didn't cross while he was there. Fortunately, in SD, it is so flat that one could see him (he always sat in plain sight in the ditch) a mile before one got there, so simply took a roundabout route to the elevator. It will seem strange not to go to work at 0500 hours. But, I think that will be fun.


Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I still have to ask Jamie at times how to get pictures to the computer from time to time


Happy belated Birthday Caren!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Have just downloaded the sour cream coffee cake. I will make it next Sunday for brunch. I have been looking for such a recipe. Thank you Sam.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Mothers Day everyone!
> 
> My little family came over for most of the day. We had a good day. I got lovely tulips, chocolates and a very nice card.
> 
> Edit... sorry it is a little dark. I had to put the light on to take a decent photo.


Lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BONNIE!!!!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Got word 2hours ago, I have my first training shift tomorrow, early. Hopefully it goes well


Great! Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds really sore jeanette - sending tons of healing energy to speed up the healing and to take away the pain. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Mother's Day!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Bonnie.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen - i do have the cord and also a sim card - it's just a matter of taking time to learn how to do it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam does your camera have a port on it? If so, I have a cable somewhere that you use on cameras and connect them to computers to transfer pictures. If I can find it I'll bring it to you since I don't use it anymore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Here's the link. I think it's well-priced for those of us so terrified of bugs that they'll buy any spray or insecticide that might be bad for the plannet. At least it works for me. Hope you like it.
> 
> https://www.thegrommet.com/long-handled-insect-grabber
> 
> ...gloria


Thank you!!! I have bookmarked that, I'm definitely ordering one. Unless it's a poisonous spider, I don't like to kill them since they eat the other bugs I don't want in the house, like mosquitoes and flies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder if you can catch mice with it. hmm --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you!!! I have bookmarked that, I'm definitely ordering one. Unless it's a poisonous spider, I don't like to kill them since they eat the other bugs I don't want in the house, like mosquitoes and flies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Mother's Day!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Bonnie.
> 
> ...


Oh my, you certainly do it well when you do it, don't you? I hope it heals quickly, and is much less painful very soon. 
Good idea to dump that drawer (don't stick your hand back in there) and find out what's in there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Jeanette, that sounds painful! I hope you mend quickly.
> 
> My thumb is flaring up again, from pulling weeds, I reckon. I know what to do, though, luckily.
> 
> DD's friend brought two gigantic bags of stuffing a couple of days ago. DD asked me if I could make another giant squid! So have to see if I can find the pattern and enough fabric. I have to do something with it quickly, as I have to keep moving the one bag as I need different spaces in the workroom and that's already getting old. Ha. I made the other squid six years ago, so I don't know if the pattern is still there. Since I had to draft it originally, using measurements from a website, I hope I kept it. I'll investigate.


LOL! Hopefully it won't be too hard to find the pattern, a giant squid sounds fun.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I hesitate to share, as I am NOT looking for applauds, pats on the back, or the like - but I am sharing to give all of you "crafty ladies and gentlemen" a thought that you may be able to enlarge or act upon.
> 
> Recently my daughter's mother-in-law went in for her yearly mammogram. Clear mammograms each and every year, including last year. They found a small spot, and she decided to have the breast taken off, instead of a lumpectomy (sp?). 15 or 17 of the 22 lymph nodes showed cancer. Went in and began a very aggressive anti-cancer regiment. Was told her hair would fall out within a day or two of the first treatment.
> 
> ...


That was a wonderful idea!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Margaret, I hope that you start feeling better soon. What ever choice you make as far as going or not going, to your brothers, I hope it's restful for you. 
I hope you mom has a wonderful week away, it's great she's going to spend some time before hand, it will be a nice restful retreat before surgery and treatments begin.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder if you can catch mice with it. hmm --- sam


EWE!!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is the dress and sweater.


That is a darling outfit! The sweater is very nicely done and compliments the dress. Good job to both you and Heidi.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm caught up now, David left about a half hour ago, so I'm going to go out and plant in the part of the garden he got all tilled up, I have plenty of broccoli, cauliflower, and brussel sprouts that are so ready to go in along with the lettuces. The jalapeno's can probably go in too, as well as the watermelon and cucumbers, but I'm putting the melons and cucks in a different spot by the house, we'll see how that goes. 
See you all in a few hours, have a wonderful day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Hello, everyone, and especially, Sam. Here's the little anecdote I told you I'd post:
> 
> Something interesting occurred last Thursday evening--albeit not the first of its kind exactly, but never before at this particular time of night. As I shut off the TV just before 10:00, my partner, E, called down for "Squeak," our beloved 2-year-old, indoor-ONLY gray tiger, to come upstairs for bed. Our living space is on the second level, the lower being the equivalent of the typical "basement/laundry area," and Squeak's favorite haunt.
> 
> ...


Good job, Squeak! Of course we would like to hear more on the adventures of Squeak!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think you past the heart burn to me . I'm hoping it will be gone when I wake up in the morning


I had it last night, too but pretty sure it was from spaghetti sauce. So I took a bit of honey and that seemed to help.

Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is the dress and sweater.


You and Heidi did a great job on the dress and sweater.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen sent me a greeting on Facebook- virtual is a lot better than being forgotten!


That's how I got all of mine today as I'm hundreds of miles from my family.

Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cathie bargenda said:


> She's adorable. Would love hearing tales of Squeak. Love cats. Have a rescue named Cow.


Cathie, I don't remember seeing you here at the tea table before, so I'd like to welcome you! Please join us often


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, I would die if there was a mouse in my slipper????
> 
> Do the azaleas bloom twice a year ? Or in fall for you?


I didn't die, just pulled it out of my slipper and threw it outside. They don't bother me too much, I'm not scared of them.
Our azaleas usually bloom in fall, but sometimes get confused and bloom in spring. I have 6 in my garden, not all in bloom right now. 
Thank you re the sweater, it's going well now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The finger is tender, but not as painful. 

I have Swiss steak in the oven in memory of my mother - one of her recipes that I've always liked. 

Time to get the pillow covers (temporary ones) and curtains steamed to put up in DD's house as a Mother's Day gift to her. Hope to have it all set for her to see on her return from the Spartan race in CO.

TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Oh, you had to ask about that, did you? I have a two-panel poncho, which I've decided to knit side-by-side on long circular needles; also a denim-with-silver-threads shawl on another; and of course, socks...at the moment I have four pair on the go...I knit socks one-at-a-time on 12" size 2 circs. I discovered sockit2me's tutorial eons ago and even though I have the needles for Magic Loop, I've yet to try it. I am very loyal to that tutorial and I've made so many pair, I knit them almost thinking about it. Oh...and I have other sock yarns at the ready--just as soon as one pair gets finished, another needs to take its place.
> 
> Today I discovered that for the first time in nearly 25 years, we will be having some sort of gift exchange at Christmas, so I have to come up with small, FAST, but "nice" gifts for 2 BILs and something for their SOs; an adult niece and 2 adult nephews; a DD, one new DIL, and also another son's SO!! Whew!! You know how it is -- when "someone" finds out that someone ELSE is getting a gift, then that ol' green monster raises his ugly head, and, especially among my children!! Wouldn't you think that kids now all in their 50s would be beyond that by now??
> 
> ...


You could still do hats for the nephews for chilly days. And depending on their age, many of the younger generations are wearing them year round. You could even do a news boy style for them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Bonnie, enjoy your special day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> snow white kitty brought me a dead mouse the other day and laid it on the floor in front of the couch. he was duly thanked as i buried said mouse in the trash can. maybe you were a mouse in an earlier life kayejo. --- sam


 :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs- as she says, old but still funny!
> 
> Learned this exercise from my Marine buddies last week:
> 
> ...


My laugh of the day. Thanks. I was just thinking I couldn't even hold my arms out that long without holding anything, paper included.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo we hate those meeces to pieces! Here's something that would have you screaming, our cat brought me a present of a dead mouse and very kindly hid it in my slipper! Not a good start to my day putting my foot into it and getting a very furry feeling!!
> 
> Sonja so sorry you got my heartburn, hope you feel better soon. I should have taken something as soon as it started but didn't and paid for it with an uncomfortable evening.
> 
> Sam a truly lovely set for baby girl. Your work is wonderful, we need to see more if you can manage it!


At least it was dead and didn't nibble on your toes. :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Progress on my jumper, finished the back leaving wider panels without cabling. Too much trouble with the slippery silk within yarn.Its very soft and warm though so happy with it so far.


Lookin' good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Oh, you had to ask about that, did you? I have a two-panel poncho, which I've decided to knit side-by-side on long circular needles; also a denim-with-silver-threads shawl on another; and of course, socks...at the moment I have four pair on the go...I knit socks one-at-a-time on 12" size 2 circs. I discovered sockit2me's tutorial eons ago and even though I have the needles for Magic Loop, I've yet to try it. I am very loyal to that tutorial and I've made so many pair, I knit them almost thinking about it. Oh...and I have other sock yarns at the ready--just as soon as one pair gets finished, another needs to take its place.
> 
> Today I discovered that for the first time in nearly 25 years, we will be having some sort of gift exchange at Christmas, so I have to come up with small, FAST, but "nice" gifts for 2 BILs and something for their SOs; an adult niece and 2 adult nephews; a DD, one new DIL, and also another son's SO!! Whew!! You know how it is -- when "someone" finds out that someone ELSE is getting a gift, then that ol' green monster raises his ugly head, and, especially among my children!! Wouldn't you think that kids now all in their 50s would be beyond that by now??
> 
> ...


Wow, you've been busy and going to be even more so before Christmas.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm starting to feel like Sonya a couple of weeks ago. My throat which hd settled has got very sore. It got sore yesterday evening but htough tit was becuase I hadn't drunk much and as it was fine this morning thought nothing more of it. Started getting sore again late afternoon, again not drunk much. But now it is so sore it is not not drinking. Hard to swallow or talk it hurts so much and even to move my neck hurts.
> Heading down to my brothers tomorrow but if I wake up with the throat like this I will be visiting the doctor first- and maybe calling on the brother there to stay a bit longer. Not sure whether being alone somewhere with comfortable chairs etc or here with David around some of the time but only a bed or kitchen chair is best if I'm unwell! But I never get anything more than a cold. I think that in the last 15 years I have had antibiotics twice, once when my appendix burst and then when my gallbladder got infected. In fact can't think when I needed last them for anything else.
> 
> While at my sisters the brother who lives interstate rang and we had a family discussion about Mum going away for a week before her surgery. There is a place she loves going to but which is far from comfortable (they have been going for about 40 years and little if any changes have been made to furniture etc in that time!). So she is going over the week after next as there is no knowing if ever she will be well enough to handle the discomfort there after her surgery.


Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Wanted to pop on to say Happy Mother's Day to our ladies and Have a lovely Sunday to one and all.
{{HUGS}}


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> At least it was dead and didn't nibble on your toes. :sm16:


How true, that really would have me screaming. Ewwwww!
I hope you feel better soon, re sore backside. Thank you re sweater.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day! And Happy Birthday to Bonnie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, hope you feel better and can enjoy family dinner.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

In lovely warm Smyrna, TN this weekend. It's such a beautiful day and would like to be outside if it weren't for all the bugs down here. Had a loaded baked potato with pulled pork for lunch and caught up here. Now to decide which project to work on. Socks are done to the point of being separated and getting their toes. Will get a pic before. 

Happy Mother's Day to all, including any single dads who've had to step up and become mother and father. Hope you are all able to enjoy the day, either with family or friends. We will celebrate next weekend when my DGS and I am home. Plus his dad's birthday. Will be a busy weekend. 

Hope those who are feeling under the weather get better fast. Prayers for those who need them. Good wishes to all. 

Posting a pic of Lila when we were in McAllen, TX this week. She wanted out and found some shade to sit in for a bit. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In lovely warm Smyrna, TN this weekend. It's such a beautiful day and would like to be outside if it weren't for all the bugs down here. Had a loaded baked potato with pulled pork for lunch and caught up here. Now to decide which project to work on. Socks are done to the point of being separated and getting their toes. Will get a pic before.
> 
> ...


Those socks are very interesting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen sent me a greeting on Facebook- virtual is a lot better than being forgotten!


I'm glad her greeting was on time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: And DGS is looking forward to my visit hopefully in November. It would be just my luck that they will want me then to do my hip.


Think positive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, just popping in, needed a lunch and water break. I've managed to use the shovel and turn over about a 4x3 foot area of the garden that David didn't get to before the tiller gave out, and then I got the watermelon patch all turned, just have about 7x3 foot area and then another area by the watermelon patch that's about 3x3 foot area to finish. I'll get done what I can and the rest will wait until tomorrow, I'll see if my cousin can fix the tiller and if not, I'll go rent one if need be, but I think Joe has one I can borrow while he looks at ours. 
Well pb&j eaten and I guess I'd better get back to it. See you all later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That was an inspired and loving thing to do...
> 
> When my daughter was diagnosed with triple negative breast cancer 7 years ago, I couldn't sit still for worrying and immediately knit 3-4 hats and started a quilt. We were all out for her birthday before her chemo started (she had surgery first) and I gave her the hats. The grands were 10 and 14 at the time and the pictures of them and both of my daughters hamming it up for the cameras are still among my favorite photos. We are in TX. It is hot and I doubt that she wore them a lot, preferring scarves or nothing (but the girls could not stand to see her bald so she always wore a wig when they were around). Her sister and I took her wig shopping... another way to share getting ready for what was to come. I am blonde, as is my one DD. The one with cancer has dark hair. We tried a blonde wig. There is a reason she doesn't have blonde hair! It was awful. The point is, it is important to face the beast head on, prepare everyone for the future to come and try to have a good laugh now and then. What you did will help some very young children deal much better with the reality.
> 
> ...


So glad both of you came through that ordeal. Did your daughter's hair come back in curly? Sometimes it does. A friend of mine had beautiful hair when it grew back in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In lovely warm Smyrna, TN this weekend. It's such a beautiful day and would like to be outside if it weren't for all the bugs down here. Had a loaded baked potato with pulled pork for lunch and caught up here. Now to decide which project to work on. Socks are done to the point of being separated and getting their toes. Will get a pic before.
> 
> ...


She sure did find shade, looks like the only shade around too. 
Now those socks are interesting and totally wild. :sm24: :sm24: 
Have a fantastic day, you and Lila.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you for sharing. Oh so glad you two are still with us. Yes, God does know our hair color best, it's all because of the skin tones He gives you. That's why I always chuckle when we color our hair and don't change it as we age. It looks weird. Had my first experience with this with my mother. She had black hair when little. I can tell you that when she was in her 50's and I would set her hair, it looked strange. I finally convinced her to go au natural. Her hair was the prettiest color of white ever! My Grammy's was Silver white. Hope mine is as beautiful!
> 
> And yes, I expect the other Nanny will be putting on a hilarious hat show for the Grandchildren (and herself). No matter how much we pretend we can handle cancer, facing your own mortality square in the face is not easy.


I was a dark brunette and started to go grey when I was in my teens. It went absolutely white. When I tired of that, I decided to go dark blonde. My skin tone which used to be olive has become more pale as I have aged so the blonde looks fine. At least, I think so.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was gifted a big bag of stuffing last time I went to quilting, I'm having the same issue with it being in the way. When I finish the sweater I'm working on, I think I will start on more of those little one piece bears but it will take a lot of bears to use all this stuffing


I didn't find the pattern for the giant squid but did find the website. So looks like I'm drawing out the pattern again, and this time I will make sure to file it for the future!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The socks remind me of the pushmepullya from Dr. Doolittle! Interesting!

I cut some more batting for blocks and now I'm going to see if I have anything for a giant squid, then work on the pattern.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In lovely warm Smyrna, TN this weekend. It's such a beautiful day and would like to be outside if it weren't for all the bugs down here. Had a loaded baked potato with pulled pork for lunch and caught up here. Now to decide which project to work on. Socks are done to the point of being separated and getting their toes. Will get a pic before.
> 
> ...


I have to ask, do you start your socks at the cuff on one, then knit through both heels & up to cuff on other, then add the toes?? I've never seen anything like that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, it's been an absolutely miserable day here, very cold, windy & lots of rain. I was so cold by the time I got home from the greenhouses, I've been sitting on my bag of wheat & drinking hot chocolate to thaw out
I spent one of my gift certificates, I got a bag of 12 Canada day lillies-red & white, a couple of wave petunias, a lavender plant & a purple Angela trumpet that's already in bud. I hope it warms up some day so I can get everything out.

Here's a picture of the flowers I got as gifts


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, I'm trying to figure how you espérate socks. Interesting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's been an absolutely miserable day here, very cold, windy & lots of rain. I was so cold by the time I got home from the greenhouses, I've been sitting on my bag of wheat & drinking hot chocolate to thaw out
> I spent one of my gift certificates, I got a bag of 12 Canada day lillies-red & white, a couple of wave petunias, a lavender plant & a purple Angela trumpet that's already in bud. I hope it warms up some day so I can get everything out.
> 
> Here's a picture of the flowers I got as gifts


Very nice.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to ask, do you start your socks at the cuff on one, then knit through both heels & up to cuff on other, then add the toes?? I've never seen anything like that


Yes. I saw it on Facebook, I think. They did a tube with ribbing at both ends then did afterthought heels and toes. I think it was called Frankesock.

I'm not in the mood to separate them right now. I'll get pics as I do. One more try on after separating to make sure the toe decreases where I want.

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> That's how I got all of mine today as I'm hundreds of miles from my family.
> 
> Kathy


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> My laugh of the day. Thanks. I was just thinking I couldn't even hold my arms out that long without holding anything, paper included.


It caught me out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad her greeting was on time.


We are mid conversation on facebook chat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Think positive.


It's just the sort of thing that happens to me, Liz!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In lovely warm Smyrna, TN this weekend. It's such a beautiful day and would like to be outside if it weren't for all the bugs down here. Had a loaded baked potato with pulled pork for lunch and caught up here. Now to decide which project to work on. Socks are done to the point of being separated and getting their toes. Will get a pic before.
> 
> ...


Interesting socks. I would love to see you model them for us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Bonnie. I hope your special day was filled with many blessings of love and happiness.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I read very little of last week's tea party. I am tired. Matthew has started a new drawing.

He is using new mechanical pencils.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I'm pooped. A cool shower sure felt good, I got 4 cauliflower, 7 broccoli, 2 brussel sprouts, 2 watermelon, 2 cucumbers all planted after finishing digging and turning the rest of the one end of the garden. I certainly got a good workout, I'm going to fix some dinner and then knit for the evening with you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's been an absolutely miserable day here, very cold, windy & lots of rain. I was so cold by the time I got home from the greenhouses, I've been sitting on my bag of wheat & drinking hot chocolate to thaw out
> I spent one of my gift certificates, I got a bag of 12 Canada day lillies-red & white, a couple of wave petunias, a lavender plant & a purple Angela trumpet that's already in bud. I hope it warms up some day so I can get everything out.
> 
> Here's a picture of the flowers I got as gifts


Wow, so much for spring.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I read very little of last week's tea party. I am tired. Matthew has started a new drawing.
> 
> He is using new mechanical pencils.


That's looking great already. :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Matthew's bulldog already looking good. Interesting that he is starting on one side with one eye this time. Thanks for sharing his artist experience.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I'm pooped. A cool shower sure felt good, I got 4 cauliflower, 7 broccoli, 2 brussel sprouts, 2 watermelon, 2 cucumbers all planted after finishing digging and turning the rest of the one end of the garden. I certainly got a good workout, I'm going to fix some dinner and then knit for the evening with you all.


Wow that's quite a workout and will reward you with great produce over summer yum!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow that's quite a workout and will reward you with great produce over summer yum!


I so hope so, I'm hoping for plenty to put in the freezer. I have 30+ jalapenos to plant tomorrow. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I read very little of last week's tea party. I am tired. Matthew has started a new drawing.
> 
> He is using new mechanical pencils.


What a great face! And a great start to the drawing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Squeak has excellent taste. That sink is beautiful, as is the glass tile counter.
> 
> We are also cat people, as is my DD. Our house has a covered patio that has three sets of patio doors and the fourth side is two planters and a step that is only about one brick high (Put there because of the pool decking slanting towards the patio and flooding, but that is a tale for another time.) Motley used to delight and capturing a new "toy" and bringing it there where it could not readily escape and play catch and release. The problem was how to get her inside without the toy so the poor mouse could calm down enough to figure an escape route.
> 
> ...


Love to hear about your cats' antics.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hate to burst your bubble but my friend had deer whistles on her truck & still hit a deer


We had them too at one time and I think it was just another way to make money.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got the pattern drawn so now to get fabric and go to it! DD helped me decide, since it will go to her best friend (she supplied the stuffing). 

I'm jealous of y'all doing the gardening. I miss that more every year...I even miss mowing a yard, which I haven't done in years. Some of my houseplants need repotting, so that helps, but I would love to be playing in the dirt outside!

The rows of the block by block quilt are assembled, so now need to sew down the binding strips (can work on those while watching TV) and then put the rows together. It's an interesting method.

I heard from half my offspring today. That is about what I expected. We didn't do anything special anyway, just a quiet day at home, which is fine with me. 

Sending hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts, applied as needed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon, is that from your fall a few days ago?


Thanks. It could be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:
 

> We had them too at one time and I think it was just another way to make money.


David has them on his semi and said they seem to help, but of course it being a semi might be what does it. lol


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> We had them too at one time and I think it was just another way to make money.


I agree. They did a study of the use of these and it turned out that they really don't work that well, so don't depend on them. Most important we learned that if you see a deer, expect several more with it. Also deer have different rods and cones than do people, more sensitive to light at night, so suggested to turn to low beams as soon as you see one and, of course slow down. The deer will see you better and not be blinded. We have lots of deer on the roads here and I know that lowering the lights seems to help them get their bearings and get out of the road.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree. They did a study of the use of these and it turned out that they really don't work that well, so don't depend on them. Most important we learned that if you see a deer, expect several more with it. Also deer have different rods and cones than do people, more sensitive to light at night, so suggested to turn to low beams as soon as you see one and, of course slow down. The deer will see you better and not be blinded. We have lots of deer on the roads here and I know that lowering the lights seems to help them get their bearings and get out of the road.


Yes, we learned in Texas to lower the lights so as not to blind them, high beams and they tend to just freeze in the middle of the road, and always look for several, they are rarely alone. I had one jump out of bushes at the side of a very narrow road in Texas and I about had a heart attack, thank goodness I had time to slam on the brakes and I was only going 30.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

So glad that you enjoyed the party. Hopefully it won't be too long before you can get your plants out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Mothers Day everyone!
> 
> My little family came over for most of the day. We had a good day. I got lovely tulips, chocolates and a very nice card.
> 
> Edit... sorry it is a little dark. I had to put the light on to take a decent photo.


Lovely tulips.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AWESOME....how does he like the mechanical pencils?


pacer said:


> I read very little of last week's tea party. I am tired. Matthew has started a new drawing.
> 
> He is using new mechanical pencils.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm starting to feel like Sonya a couple of weeks ago. My throat which hd settled has got very sore. It got sore yesterday evening but htough tit was becuase I hadn't drunk much and as it was fine this morning thought nothing more of it. Started getting sore again late afternoon, again not drunk much. But now it is so sore it is not not drinking. Hard to swallow or talk it hurts so much and even to move my neck hurts.
> Heading down to my brothers tomorrow but if I wake up with the throat like this I will be visiting the doctor first- and maybe calling on the brother there to stay a bit longer. Not sure whether being alone somewhere with comfortable chairs etc or here with David around some of the time but only a bed or kitchen chair is best if I'm unwell! But I never get anything more than a cold. I think that in the last 15 years I have had antibiotics twice, once when my appendix burst and then when my gallbladder got infected. In fact can't think when I needed last them for anything else.
> 
> While at my sisters the brother who lives interstate rang and we had a family discussion about Mum going away for a week before her surgery. There is a place she loves going to but which is far from comfortable (they have been going for about 40 years and little if any changes have been made to furniture etc in that time!). So she is going over the week after next as there is no knowing if ever she will be well enough to handle the discomfort there after her surgery.


I am so sorry that you're feeling unwell. A visit to the doctor is a very good idea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> ????Happy Birthday from me too, Bonnie????


Happy Birthday from me as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Mother's Day!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Bonnie.
> 
> ...


That must really hurt. Maybe you should have a doctor look at it. You don't want to get an infection.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, love Matthew's bulldog.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I think I am actually caught up! I haven't commented much, but you are all in my thoughts. Rookie, hope the cut finger heals quickly. 

Though today has been hard without Mom, it has still been a good day. The social club we belong to had a Mothers Day breakfast. I took my DD and my DDIL. DDIL's mom passed the week before Thanksgiving, so I thought it would be good for both of us, and it was. We had a nice time, and I won a door prize, a potted begonia! DH worked the breakfast, so had to leave early. When I went to the kitchen, I found a vase of flowers, and a wrapped box. I waited until he got home from clean up duty to open it. It was a box of chocolate covered strawberries! He has never given me a gift for Mothers Day! We napped the afternoon away, then went out for dinner. I hope all of the mothers here had a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> That must really hurt. Maybe you should have a doctor look at it. You don't want to get an infection.


It's all cleaned out and I was able to snip the hanging flap off to be able to see that it's not as deep as the amount of bleeding suggested. It's going to be fine. I'm keeping antibiotic ointment on it and well bandaged. I was able to knit, crochet and sew on buttons today, so it's going to be fine. The padded bandage is cumbersome in the typing, etc., but it doesn't hurt that much now.

Thanks for your concern; it's appreciated.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think I am actually caught up! I haven't commented much, but you are all in my thoughts. Rookie, hope the cut finger heals quickly.
> 
> Though today has been hard without Mom, it has still been a good day. The social club we belong to had a Mothers Day breakfast. I took my DD and my DDIL. DDIL's mom passed the week before Thanksgiving, so I thought it would be good for both of us, and it was. We had a nice time, and I won a door prize, a potted begonia! DH worked the breakfast, so had to leave early. When I went to the kitchen, I found a vase of flowers, and a wrapped box. I waited until he got home from clean up duty to open it. It was a box of chocolate covered strawberries! He has never given me a gift for Mothers Day! We napped the afternoon away, then went out for dinner. I hope all of the mothers here had a great day.


Sounds like a wonderful day. The finger is doing much better and will be just fine. I'm able to do most things with the padded bandage; just not dishes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day. The finger is doing much better and will be just fine. I'm able to do most things with the padded bandage; just not dishes.


Glad the finger is improving- I wonder what was so sharp and lurking?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I'm pooped. A cool shower sure felt good, I got 4 cauliflower, 7 broccoli, 2 brussel sprouts, 2 watermelon, 2 cucumbers all planted after finishing digging and turning the rest of the one end of the garden. I certainly got a good workout, I'm going to fix some dinner and then knit for the evening with you all.


You definitely got a work out. I'm glad I don't have anything out or up yet, it's 3C/37F just now & to go down to 1C/34F, enough, already!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day. The finger is doing much better and will be just fine. I'm able to do most things with the padded bandage; just not dishes.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad the finger is improving- I wonder what was so sharp and lurking?


I haven't gone in there to look quite yet...maybe tomorrow in the daylight.

DH caught his ring finger in a paper slicer when he was working (he went around the metal guard that was in place) and it really did slice the tip of his finger off. Because of all the nerve endings, the Emergency Room called in a plastic surgeon to sew it up and it's been fine. He was very sympathetic as he remembers how much it hurt and how sensitive it is while healing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think I am actually caught up! I haven't commented much, but you are all in my thoughts. Rookie, hope the cut finger heals quickly.
> 
> Though today has been hard without Mom, it has still been a good day. The social club we belong to had a Mothers Day breakfast. I took my DD and my DDIL. DDIL's mom passed the week before Thanksgiving, so I thought it would be good for both of us, and it was. We had a nice time, and I won a door prize, a potted begonia! DH worked the breakfast, so had to leave early. When I went to the kitchen, I found a vase of flowers, and a wrapped box. I waited until he got home from clean up duty to open it. It was a box of chocolate covered strawberries! He has never given me a gift for Mothers Day! We napped the afternoon away, then went out for dinner. I hope all of the mothers here had a great day.


Sounds like an all around good day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't gone in there to look quite yet...maybe tomorrow in the daylight.
> 
> DH caught his ring finger in a paper slicer when he was working (he went around the metal guard that was in place) and it really did slice the tip of his finger off. Because of all the nerve endings, the Emergency Room called in a plastic surgeon to sew it up and it's been fine. He was very sympathetic as he remembers how much it hurt and how sensitive it is while healing.


That is good DH has empathised!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You definitely got a work out. I'm glad I don't have anything out or up yet, it's 3C/37F just now & to go down to 1C/34F, enough, already!


We are supposed to get a couple days at the end of the week with the highs in the mid 40s and lows in the mid 30's so I'll take out sheets and cover everything if need be, I also have milk jugs and 2 liter soda bottles to cut the tops or bottoms off of and put over my plants. A couple of the cauliflower and broccoli plants are a little tall but I think a 2 liter bottle will just work. The jalapenos Ill just put a blanket over, I have a frost blanket somewhere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Further to the photo of Karen's trip through the Rannoch Moor, a photo from the ferry, to North Uist, looking back to Loch Nevis (one of the many Sea Lochs).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, Matthews drawing is great as always.

Sounds like everyone has had a nice day. Thanks for all the birthday wishes.
One of my old school friends is home for the weekend but we've been having trouble connecting, either she's been busy or I have???? & it's not looking like we will get together we she's going home in the morning. Oh, well, maybe over the summer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, hope you aren't too sore for yoga.
Jeanette, glad your finger less painful.
Julie, thank you for pic. Looks chilly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the photo of Karen's trip through the Rannoch Moor, a photo from the ferry, to North Uist, looking back to Loch Nevis (one of the many Sea Lochs).


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, hope you aren't too sore for yoga.
> Jeanette, glad your finger less painful.
> Julie, thank you for pic. Looks chilly.


I stretched a few times while working out there, but I am a little stiff now, I will be looking forward to yoga so I can stretch everything out really well.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Here's hoping everyone had a great Mother's Day. Bonnie, I hope your birthday was enjoyable. We had a beautiful day, weatherwise, about 70 degrees. We went to a local restaurant that we have been going to on Mother's Day for about ten years. This year we invited my sister along. They always have about fifteen different menu items, something for every taste. It is closed except for reservations on Mother's Day. DS and I had a stuffed pork chop dinner, MIL had stuffed peppers, and DH had a beautiful big steak. The only problem I ever have is deciding what to choose! They also have delicious homemade pies, so we each took our dessert home, coconut cream for DS, and banana cream for DH, MIL, and me. Also received a beautiful tulip bouquet and a nice phone call from my son in Seattle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Here's hoping everyone had a great Mother's Day. Bonnie, I hope your birthday was enjoyable. We had a beautiful day, weatherwise, about 70 degrees. We went to a local restaurant that we have been going to on Mother's Day for about ten years. This year we invited my sister along. They always have about fifteen different menu items, something for every taste. It is closed except for reservations on Mother's Day. DS and I had a stuffed pork chop dinner, MIL had stuffed peppers, and DH had a beautiful big steak. The only problem I ever have is deciding what to choose! They also have delicious homemade pies, so we each took our dessert home, coconut cream for DS, and banana cream for DH, MIL, and me. Also received a beautiful tulip bouquet and a nice phone call from my son in Seattle.


That sounds like a lovely day, I'd love a coconut cream pie, only 51/2 weeks to go on our restricted diet, then I may just have to make one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's been an absolutely miserable day here, very cold, windy & lots of rain. I was so cold by the time I got home from the greenhouses, I've been sitting on my bag of wheat & drinking hot chocolate to thaw out
> I spent one of my gift certificates, I got a bag of 12 Canada day lillies-red & white, a couple of wave petunias, a lavender plant & a purple Angela trumpet that's already in bud. I hope it warms up some day so I can get everything out.
> 
> Here's a picture of the flowers I got as gifts


Beautiful flowers Bonnie, I hope your weather warms up soon so you can get out a plant way to many vegetables ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I read very little of last week's tea party. I am tired. Matthew has started a new drawing.
> 
> He is using new mechanical pencils.


Another lovely drawing Mathew it's looking great


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I'm pooped. A cool shower sure felt good, I got 4 cauliflower, 7 broccoli, 2 brussel sprouts, 2 watermelon, 2 cucumbers all planted after finishing digging and turning the rest of the one end of the garden. I certainly got a good workout, I'm going to fix some dinner and then knit for the evening with you all.


You definitely had a workout Kaye Jo. Are water melon easy to grow , wonder if we can grow them here


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm starting to feel like Sonya a couple of weeks ago. My throat which hd settled has got very sore. It got sore yesterday evening but htough tit was becuase I hadn't drunk much and as it was fine this morning thought nothing more of it. Started getting sore again late afternoon, again not drunk much. But now it is so sore it is not not drinking. Hard to swallow or talk it hurts so much and even to move my neck hurts.
> Heading down to my brothers tomorrow but if I wake up with the throat like this I will be visiting the doctor first- and maybe calling on the brother there to stay a bit longer. Not sure whether being alone somewhere with comfortable chairs etc or here with David around some of the time but only a bed or kitchen chair is best if I'm unwell! But I never get anything more than a cold. I think that in the last 15 years I have had antibiotics twice, once when my appendix burst and then when my gallbladder got infected. In fact can't think when I needed last them for anything else.
> 
> While at my sisters the brother who lives interstate rang and we had a family discussion about Mum going away for a week before her surgery. There is a place she loves going to but which is far from comfortable (they have been going for about 40 years and little if any changes have been made to furniture etc in that time!). So she is going over the week after next as there is no knowing if ever she will be well enough to handle the discomfort there after her surgery.


Sorry that your throat is so much worse. I think a Dr. visit is definitely in order. ending healing vibes your way.....

It will be nice for your mom to have a trip to her special place before surgery. As I understand it, she is not really in pain now so she should be able to handle the uncomfortable furniture.... much better now than later.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Fingers crossed it will come back better than ever. They are fairly hardy and I dont think you can really "trim" them too wrong. I love them, gorgeous flowers.


 :sm02: :sm02: And I am hiding the pruning shears.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Here's the link. I think it's well-priced for those of us so terrified of bugs that they'll buy any spray or insecticide that might be bad for the plannet. At least it works for me. Hope you like it.
> 
> https://www.thegrommet.com/long-handled-insect-grabber
> 
> ...gloria


Love it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> PJs wouldn't have stopped me!!!


 :sm23: :sm23: I was tempted....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> At first I thought you meant he'd come in with one! I've been thinking we need a younger kitty for the Boys. Merlin is very good with babies! And they might play more and get help with grooming. But it isn't realistic, I suppose, with current circumstances. :sm03: I'm still waiting for a dog, too...


Other than our very first one, we have always had two at a time.... two laps, two kittens. I would also love a dog but our yard is not dog friendly.... There is no grass at all in the fenced back with a large pool and just flowers. The front isn't fenced. While I NEED to walk and would enjoy a buddy, I don't want to HAVE to go out in the rain or cold.... Taking week-end trips is much easier with the cats as well. Fortunately, we get to borrow the neighbor's dogs or our grandpuppy frequently. Then, just like grandkids, they get to go home after we get them all riled up!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Mother's Day!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Bonnie.
> 
> ...


OUCH! Sounds like a razor blade.... Do you have any of those finger cots like we used to use in the office? It might make a cushion over the bandage for typing and help keep it dry. Not the best time for an injury as you are just finishing up that job. I don't really use the middle finger when knitting or crocheting.... kind of just tucked in so, hopefully, you can do that, as you sure need to not be playing in the garden!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Jeanette, that sounds painful! I hope you mend quickly.
> 
> My thumb is flaring up again, from pulling weeds, I reckon. I know what to do, though, luckily.
> 
> DD's friend brought two gigantic bags of stuffing a couple of days ago. DD asked me if I could make another giant squid! So have to see if I can find the pattern and enough fabric. I have to do something with it quickly, as I have to keep moving the one bag as I need different spaces in the workroom and that's already getting old. Ha. I made the other squid six years ago, so I don't know if the pattern is still there. Since I had to draft it originally, using measurements from a website, I hope I kept it. I'll investigate.


That sounds like a fun (and large)) project.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm very glad that you are both still here too!!!


 :sm02: :sm02:Warts and all..... Thanks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thank you for all the nice birthday wishes.
> My friend just called, she wants to go to the local greenhouse as they have roses on special so I guess I will go for a look with her.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day


Glad the party was a success and you have a chance to spend those gift cards already. Happy Birthday and best wishes for a great year.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! He didn't go by himself and bring you home another surprise?


Even he knows when not to push his luck! (It probably crossed his mind though.) He once bought a wild cat of some kind in Mexico to "surprise" us all. Thank goodness, it had to be quarantined in customs so he gave it away. WHEW!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Poor guy. lolol
> 
> I can finally sleep and wake up uncongested I used to wake up with a headache and congested from the cats sleeping on the bed, now it doesn't bother me.


My niece is allergic to their dogs but keeps it under control with meds... She lives her pups.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The finger is tender, but not as painful.
> 
> I have Swiss steak in the oven in memory of my mother - one of her recipes that I've always liked.
> 
> ...


Swiss steak was a favorite at our house as well. Gosh, I haven't done one in years. Good memories.

Glad the finger is a little better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In lovely warm Smyrna, TN this weekend. It's such a beautiful day and would like to be outside if it weren't for all the bugs down here. Had a loaded baked potato with pulled pork for lunch and caught up here. Now to decide which project to work on. Socks are done to the point of being separated and getting their toes. Will get a pic before.
> 
> ...


Lila sure centered herself perfectly. What a cool way to do socks. I've not seen it before. Fun!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> So glad both of you came through that ordeal. Did your daughter's hair come back in curly? Sometimes it does. A friend of mine had beautiful hair when it grew back in.


Yes, it did and was just darling. She has her dad's thinner hair. I loved it short and curly, but she grew it out long again so it is straight now.... and maybe even thinner. Just about all the gals I know that had breast cancer came out of it with curly hair. It is an oddity of the chemo I guess.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Thank you for sharing. Oh so glad you two are still with us. Yes, God does know our hair color best, it's all because of the skin tones He gives you. That's why I always chuckle when we color our hair and don't change it as we age. It looks weird. Had my first experience with this with my mother. She had black hair when little. I can tell you that when she was in her 50's and I would set her hair, it looked strange. I finally convinced her to go au natural. Her hair was the prettiest color of white ever! My Grammy's was Silver white. Hope mine is as beautiful!
> 
> And yes, I expect the other Nanny will be putting on a hilarious hat show for the Grandchildren (and herself). No matter how much we pretend we can handle cancer, facing your own mortality square in the face is not easy.


Ever notice how many people chose red hair as they get older? Very few do it well. My mother never colored her hair. It took a long time to change but it is the most beautiful white. I always wanted to have some grey, thinking it would be like streaking my dishwater blonde hair and give it some body. Well. not happening much. I do finally have two streaks that I can see if I comb it just right.

As for facing your mortality... not easy. My niece did it with style and grace. She made tapes for every possible situation for her then 6 yr. old daughter. "What to do when daddy starts dating". "How to put on make-up" everything under the sun. She also wrote a book "Living with the End in Mind". She made CD's for the front of all the picture albums describing the pictures. She bought a charm bracelet and a charm to be given to Peyton on every major life event. Had a quilt made of her favorite dresses for her daughter. Interviewed caretakers beforehand. Got a dog for her daughter to bond with and hug. So many things. 
Oprah was so impressed with her that she carries a little card from Erin and ran her first marathon in her name. I did not handle it anywhere near as well, but certainly had a great role model.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's been an absolutely miserable day here, very cold, windy & lots of rain. I was so cold by the time I got home from the greenhouses, I've been sitting on my bag of wheat & drinking hot chocolate to thaw out
> I spent one of my gift certificates, I got a bag of 12 Canada day lillies-red & white, a couple of wave petunias, a lavender plant & a purple Angela trumpet that's already in bud. I hope it warms up some day so I can get everything out.
> 
> Here's a picture of the flowers I got as gifts


Very pretty flowers. Cute containers too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ever notice how many people chose red hair as they get older? Very few do it well. My mother never colored her hair. It took a long time to change but it is the most beautiful white. I always wanted to have some grey, thinking it would be like streaking my dishwater blonde hair and give it some body. Well. not happening much. I do finally have two streaks that I can see if I comb it just right.
> 
> As for facing your mortality... not easy. My niece did it with style and grace. She made tapes for every possible situation for her then 6 yr. old daughter. "What to do when daddy starts dating". "How to put on make-up" everything under the sun. She also wrote a book "Living with the End in Mind". She made CD's for the front of all the picture albums describing the pictures. She bought a charm bracelet and a charm to be given to Peyton on every major life event. Had a quilt made of her favorite dresses for her daughter. Interviewed caretakers beforehand. Got a dog for her daughter to bond with and hug. So many things.
> Oprah was so impressed with her that she carries a little card from Erin and ran her first marathon in her name. I did not handle it anywhere near as well, but certainly had a great role model.


WOW! What a fantastic loving legacy she left her daughter, making me cry reading it, thank you so much for sharing Jynx.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

After me being such a Grinch and nixing the idea of everyone over here today, the DD's. SIL, Livey and G and I went to see "Guardians of the Galaxy" in 3D. Campy and much better than I expected, not having seen the first one. The day started with lovely flowers and a delicious breakfast. The girls gifted me with many beauty items. Dre'a brought a face mask, foot mask and wrinkle reducer cream from Korea. Apparently they are big into spas and beauty products. Jess gave me a never ending bag with lovely Honey perfume, honeysuckle and coconut hand cream, a small bottle of champagne, root beer candy, chocolate covered cherries, eyebrow gel, purple lip gloss, several cool earring sets and a scarf/shawl in peach with stenciled gold elephants. Gerry and I stopped at Snuffers for hamburgers on the way home and are saving the steaks for tomorrow.

I get to take my second real shower tomorrow before the nurse comes and I can't wait, as the skin is starting to rebel..... After she does dressing and massage, I plan on using all my new beauty gifts and the paraffin bath for my hands. After all that, I should smell wonderful and be so relaxed that a nap will probably be needed. The housework will be a rude awakening on Tuesday. 

Wed. is DH's MOHS surgery and Thursday is the house cleaner. It will be a busy week. We are to have rain all next week-end so I may just retreat to the workroom and cut fabric or start a knitting project. Hope I still remember how. 

Healing vibes to all in need and hugs to everyone. Hope the week brings good things for us all. 

Darn, the ad that just popped up is for the Amish with a Twist II Quilt Kit.... on sale.... and I have wanted to do that forever.... Nope, I am going straight to bed, do not pass credit card, do not give in to temptation. But I LOVE it. Wish you could just buy the pattern!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Wow long day today and more to come. Had my first day on job training today. Left 5am got home 5pm. 8 hours training, 2 1/2 hours train travel the rest was walking to and from train station and breaks. Now waiting to see if I am wanted tomorrow


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's been an absolutely miserable day here, very cold, windy & lots of rain. I was so cold by the time I got home from the greenhouses, I've been sitting on my bag of wheat & drinking hot chocolate to thaw out
> I spent one of my gift certificates, I got a bag of 12 Canada day lillies-red & white, a couple of wave petunias, a lavender plant & a purple Angela trumpet that's already in bud. I hope it warms up some day so I can get everything out.
> 
> Here's a picture of the flowers I got as gifts


They're beautiful gifts. I have to ask - what is an Angela tumpet? I think I need one of those! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, hope you aren't too sore for yoga.
> Jeanette, glad your finger less painful.
> Julie, thank you for pic. Looks chilly.


It quite probably is! To a Scot 15*C is warm summer weather!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful!


I'm hoping there will be some photos of the Island!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> They're beautiful gifts. I have to ask - what is an Angela tumpet? I think I need one of those! :sm09: :sm09:


I'm thinking Angel trumpets.i have one too but not flowering yet


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> After me being such a Grinch and nixing the idea of everyone over here today, the DD's. SIL, Livey and G and I went to see "Guardians of the Galaxy" in 3D. Campy and much better than I expected, not having seen the first one. The day started with lovely flowers and a delicious breakfast. The girls gifted me with many beauty items. Dre'a brought a face mask, foot mask and wrinkle reducer cream from Korea. Apparently they are big into spas and beauty products. Jess gave me a never ending bag with lovely Honey perfume, honeysuckle and coconut hand cream, a small bottle of champagne, root beer candy, chocolate covered cherries, eyebrow gel, purple lip gloss, several cool earring sets and a scarf/shawl in peach with stenciled gold elephants. Gerry and I stopped at Snuffers for hamburgers on the way home and are saving the steaks for tomorrow.
> 
> I get to take my second real shower tomorrow before the nurse comes and I can't wait, as the skin is starting to rebel..... After she does dressing and massage, I plan on using all my new beauty gifts and the paraffin bath for my hands. After all that, I should smell wonderful and be so relaxed that a nap will probably be needed. The housework will be a rude awakening on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking Angel trumpets.i have one too but not flowering yet


Ah yes, think I've heard of them but never heard them called Angela trumpet before!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> After me being such a Grinch and nixing the idea of everyone over here today, the DD's. SIL, Livey and G and I went to see "Guardians of the Galaxy" in 3D. Campy and much better than I expected, not having seen the first one. The day started with lovely flowers and a delicious breakfast. The girls gifted me with many beauty items. Dre'a brought a face mask, foot mask and wrinkle reducer cream from Korea. Apparently they are big into spas and beauty products. Jess gave me a never ending bag with lovely Honey perfume, honeysuckle and coconut hand cream, a small bottle of champagne, root beer candy, chocolate covered cherries, eyebrow gel, purple lip gloss, several cool earring sets and a scarf/shawl in peach with stenciled gold elephants. Gerry and I stopped at Snuffers for hamburgers on the way home and are saving the steaks for tomorrow.
> 
> I get to take my second real shower tomorrow before the nurse comes and I can't wait, as the skin is starting to rebel..... After she does dressing and massage, I plan on using all my new beauty gifts and the paraffin bath for my hands. After all that, I should smell wonderful and be so relaxed that a nap will probably be needed. The housework will be a rude awakening on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


You got some lovely gifts . I wouldn't be able to come near you if you used them all I'd be sneezing coughing and wheezing , one of the reasons I don't go anywhere near Boots the chemist . All the perfumes smell lovely from a distant but if I enter the shop that's it 
The paraffin bath for your hands Sounds interesting , let us know if it works I could really use something good for my hands now gardening season is here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow long day today and more to come. Had my first day on job training today. Left 5am got home 5pm. 8 hours training, 2 1/2 hours train travel the rest was walking to and from train station and breaks. Now waiting to see if I am wanted tomorrow


Didn't you enjoy your first day Heather ? It was a long day and I really hope you get called back tomorrow


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you feel better soon Margaret. Is your house still a bit like a building site lots of dust , maybe not the best place to be if you are not very well .good idea to pop in the doctor's just to check see if you need anything . We have nurse practitioners at our surgery they can deal with minor illnesses and write out prescriptions if needed so it's fairly easy to get into see someone the same day
> 
> Hope your mum has a nice peaceful week away


Didn't go to see the doctor. Throat felt much better this morning- and I had looked at it last night and it looked pretty yucky. But looked better this morning as well. And tonight it feels almost normal. And I took a long drive here to my brothers and wasn't overly tired wither so think I am almost better.
There is a nasty cold going round- and many healthy people are getting complications from it so I have done well if I don't get anything more than I have had.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Mother's Day!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Bonnie.
> 
> ...


Something that shouldn't be there was clearly there! Hopefully it heals quickly and doesn't stop you knitting/crocheting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Bit late in the day but I hope all those celebrating Mothers Day today are having a great time.


I didn't think it was Mothers Day over your way but Vicky sent me a photo of her Mother's Day High Tea, with Happy Mothers Day on her plate. Or was this something Brett organized just for her? But I also heard something else about Mothers Day in the UK- totally forgotten what it was, just that I was surprised and wondered if they are trying to promote it over there as well just so companies can make more money.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Happy Birthday Bonnie. Happy Mother's Day!
> Hoping quick healing for the finger Rookieretirie.. finger tips are so painful and finger bandages get in the way with almost everything we do with our hands.
> Always happy for a quiet and restful Sabbath day. Sunny and springlike here.


We had a lovely springlike day here too- even though it is autumn. But had a warmer feel to the day that I associate more with spring. Mind you spring doesn't have golden coloured leaves like I saw in some areas today. Not lots but some. The trees are all confused and not really sure what season it is I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's been an absolutely miserable day here, very cold, windy & lots of rain. I was so cold by the time I got home from the greenhouses, I've been sitting on my bag of wheat & drinking hot chocolate to thaw out
> I spent one of my gift certificates, I got a bag of 12 Canada day lillies-red & white, a couple of wave petunias, a lavender plant & a purple Angela trumpet that's already in bud. I hope it warms up some day so I can get everything out.
> 
> Here's a picture of the flowers I got as gifts


Pretty flowers indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In lovely warm Smyrna, TN this weekend. It's such a beautiful day and would like to be outside if it weren't for all the bugs down here. Had a loaded baked potato with pulled pork for lunch and caught up here. Now to decide which project to work on. Socks are done to the point of being separated and getting their toes. Will get a pic before.
> 
> ...


She looks like she has positioned herself perfectly in the only shade around and in the most shady of it as well!

Have you knitted the socks from one cuff to the other with two heels? I assume the white row in the middle will be removed and the stitches picked up to work the toes? An interesting way to do them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Didn't go to see the doctor. Throat felt much better this morning- and I had looked at it last night and it looked pretty yucky. But looked better this morning as well. And tonight it feels almost normal. And I took a long drive here to my brothers and wasn't overly tired wither so think I am almost better.
> There is a nasty cold going round- and many healthy people are getting complications from it so I have done well if I don't get anything more than I have had.


Glad to hear you are feeling almost better Margaret .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree. They did a study of the use of these and it turned out that they really don't work that well, so don't depend on them. Most important we learned that if you see a deer, expect several more with it. Also deer have different rods and cones than do people, more sensitive to light at night, so suggested to turn to low beams as soon as you see one and, of course slow down. The deer will see you better and not be blinded. We have lots of deer on the roads here and I know that lowering the lights seems to help them get their bearings and get out of the road.


Wonder if low beam would help the roos as they get dazzled and head towards the lights often. We used to be able to get what sounds like a similar thing to keep the roos away and studies indicated the same thing- that they made no difference.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day. The finger is doing much better and will be just fine. I'm able to do most things with the padded bandage; just not dishes.


That sounds a perfect outcome for a few days!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I didn't think it was Mothers Day over your way but Vicky sent me a photo of her Mother's Day High Tea, with Happy Mothers Day on her plate. Or was this something Brett organized just for her? But I also heard something else about Mothers Day in the UK- totally forgotten what it was, just that I was surprised and wondered if they are trying to promote it over there as well just so companies can make more money.


Brett must have organised it for her as it definitely wasn't mothers day here . Here it is always held on the fourth Sunday of lent exactly 3 weeks before easter and was traditionally a time when people went back to there home church were they were baptised, servants were given the day off and they would usually take a little gift home for mother hence the name mothering Sunday or mothers day


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorry that your throat is so much worse. I think a Dr. visit is definitely in order. ending healing vibes your way.....
> 
> It will be nice for your mom to have a trip to her special place before surgery. As I understand it, she is not really in pain now so she should be able to handle the uncomfortable furniture.... much better now than later.


No pain- she feels as well as she has for a couple of years!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sam saw the pictures of the little one wearing the little baby outfit you and Heidi made on FB absolutely adorable


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> OUCH! Sounds like a razor blade.... Do you have any of those finger cots like we used to use in the office? It might make a cushion over the bandage for typing and help keep it dry. Not the best time for an injury as you are just finishing up that job. I don't really use the middle finger when knitting or crocheting.... kind of just tucked in so, hopefully, you can do that, as you sure need to not be playing in the garden!


Whereas the middle finger is a major one that I use while knitting!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow long day today and more to come. Had my first day on job training today. Left 5am got home 5pm. 8 hours training, 2 1/2 hours train travel the rest was walking to and from train station and breaks. Now waiting to see if I am wanted tomorrow


First day down then- how was the work?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Brett must have organised it for her as it definitely wasn't mothers day here . Here it is always held on the fourth Sunday of lent exactly 3 weeks before easter and was traditionally a time when people went back to there home church were they were baptised, servants were given the day off and they would usually take a little gift home for mother hence the name mothering Sunday or mothers day


Sounds the sort of thing Brett would do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sounds the sort of thing Brett would do.


Are they having a great time here in the UK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are they having a great time here in the UK


Haven't really heard. Just shared photos! Vick will be at the conference today, so Elizabeth and Brett have lots of Daddy/daughter time this week.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's been an absolutely miserable day here, very cold, windy & lots of rain. I was so cold by the time I got home from the greenhouses, I've been sitting on my bag of wheat & drinking hot chocolate to thaw out
> I spent one of my gift certificates, I got a bag of 12 Canada day lillies-red & white, a couple of wave petunias, a lavender plant & a purple Angela trumpet that's already in bud. I hope it warms up some day so I can get everything out.
> 
> Here's a picture of the flowers I got as gifts


Lovely flowers. :sm11: I hope you get some consistent warm weather very soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day. The finger is doing much better and will be just fine. I'm able to do most things with the padded bandage; just not dishes.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm02: :sm02: And I am hiding the pruning shears.....


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow long day today and more to come. Had my first day on job training today. Left 5am got home 5pm. 8 hours training, 2 1/2 hours train travel the rest was walking to and from train station and breaks. Now waiting to see if I am wanted tomorrow


Golly that was a long day. I hope you enjoyed the training so far.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Didn't go to see the doctor. Throat felt much better this morning- and I had looked at it last night and it looked pretty yucky. But looked better this morning as well. And tonight it feels almost normal. And I took a long drive here to my brothers and wasn't overly tired wither so think I am almost better.
> There is a nasty cold going round- and many healthy people are getting complications from it so I have done well if I don't get anything more than I have had.


Great your throat feels a lot better today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sam saw the pictures of the little one wearing the little baby outfit you and Heidi made on FB absolutely adorable


I will second that, just adorable. :sm11:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree glad the finger is healing; just the though of it makes me shiver. When you go to clean out that drawer I'd suggest you just pull it all the way out and dump the contents on a table to sort through everything. You sure don't want any more mystery cuttings!


RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't gone in there to look quite yet...maybe tomorrow in the daylight.
> 
> DH caught his ring finger in a paper slicer when he was working (he went around the metal guard that was in place) and it really did slice the tip of his finger off. Because of all the nerve endings, the Emergency Room called in a plastic surgeon to sew it up and it's been fine. He was very sympathetic as he remembers how much it hurt and how sensitive it is while healing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sour Cream Coffee Cake
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


Have saved the sour cream coffee cake recipe. It sounds so good. 
\
I hope all ladies had a lovely Mother's Day. My brother and nephews invited me to join my SIL and niece-in-law for dinner last night. We went to Johnny Rocco's. I had a delicious meal of linguine with lots of shrimp, mussels and scallops in a tomato sauce, so good. They were giving mothers a tomato plant when leaving but by the time they go to us, there weren't any more left. Not a big deal. My brother has lots of plants so will give me one. I only have room for one anyway. Have any of you heard of David Rocco, the Chef? I hear he will be coming to our area soon. I wonder if he's related to the owner of this restaurant.

At last, our temperatures are climbing. It's supposed to be 70 today and 90 by Wednesday. That's a bit too warm at this time of year but it will only last for a day or two.

I have to see my eye surgeon this afternoon--just for a checkup. Hopefully all is well.

I spoke with my friend who had leg surgery a while ago. I wondered why I hadn't heard from her. Called a couple of times but there was no answer. She had fallen down her stairs and had been lying there overnight. She had just had cosmetic surgery a week before and her son was trying to reach her to make sure she was okay. When there was no answer, he went to her house and found her trying to come up the stairs. He sent her off to the hospital in an ambulance. She needed surgery on her leg again. She doesn't remember what made her fall down the stairs. She just knows that she was doing laundry. I told her that she needs to get a Life Line because she's having too many events of this kind. I guess she's covered in bruises and bandages. A nurse comes in every day to change the bandages. She's the lady that lives under a cloud.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Darn, the ad that just popped up is for the Amish with a Twist II Quilt Kit.... on sale.... and I have wanted to do that forever.... Nope, I am going straight to bed, do not pass credit card, do not give in to temptation. But I LOVE it. Wish you could just buy the pattern!


Not to enable, but...
http://www.nancyrinkdesigns.com/shop/quilt-kits/amish-with-a-twist-ii-the-classics-detail.html

Scroll down to see purchase pattern only...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You definitely had a workout Kaye Jo. Are water melon easy to grow , wonder if we can grow them here


Good morning, they grow well for us, I just plant them and feed and water, lots of water, and they grow just fine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The finger is tender, but not as painful.
> 
> I have Swiss steak in the oven in memory of my mother - one of her recipes that I've always liked.
> 
> ...


Swiss steak sounds good. I haven't had it in ages. Did you get the covers done before your DD got home?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Brett must have organised it for her as it definitely wasn't mothers day here . Here it is always held on the fourth Sunday of lent exactly 3 weeks before easter and was traditionally a time when people went back to there home church were they were baptised, servants were given the day off and they would usually take a little gift home for mother hence the name mothering Sunday or mothers day


And the baking of the Simnel cake.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In lovely warm Smyrna, TN this weekend. It's such a beautiful day and would like to be outside if it weren't for all the bugs down here. Had a loaded baked potato with pulled pork for lunch and caught up here. Now to decide which project to work on. Socks are done to the point of being separated and getting their toes. Will get a pic before.
> 
> ...


She's a smart girl to sit in the shade. Lovely socks. 
Would you take a picture as you separate them? I'm interested in seeing that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My mom used to have a white angel trumpet. I love this pink one.


Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking Angel trumpets.i have one too but not flowering yet


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's been an absolutely miserable day here, very cold, windy & lots of rain. I was so cold by the time I got home from the greenhouses, I've been sitting on my bag of wheat & drinking hot chocolate to thaw out
> I spent one of my gift certificates, I got a bag of 12 Canada day lillies-red & white, a couple of wave petunias, a lavender plant & a purple Angela trumpet that's already in bud. I hope it warms up some day so I can get everything out.
> 
> Here's a picture of the flowers I got as gifts


The flowers are lovely, Bonnie. Sounds like you made a haul at the greenhouse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Even he knows when not to push his luck! (It probably crossed his mind though.) He once bought a wild cat of some kind in Mexico to "surprise" us all. Thank goodness, it had to be quarantined in customs so he gave it away. WHEW!


Holy cow! Somehow I don't think a Mexican wild cat of any kind would make for a good Texas house cat. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm off to take Candy for a walk. Back later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds like a lovely day, I'd love a coconut cream pie, only 51/2 weeks to go on our restricted diet, then I may just have to make one.


Will you be able to "cheat" while you are at the KAP? Send me a PM with some foods you and Marla can eat on this diet and I'll make every effort to help you in this journey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Have saved the sour cream coffee cake recipe. It sounds so good.
> \
> I hope all ladies had a lovely Mother's Day. My brother and nephews invited me to join my SIL and niece-in-law for dinner last night. We went to Johnny Rocco's. I had a delicious meal of linguine with lots of shrimp, mussels and scallops in a tomato sauce, so good. They were giving mothers a tomato plant when leaving but by the time they go to us, there weren't any more left. Not a big deal. My brother has lots of plants so will give me one. I only have room for one anyway. Have any of you heard of David Rocco, the Chef? I hear he will be coming to our area soon. I wonder if he's related to the owner of this restaurant.
> 
> ...


Prayers for your friend, Liz.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I didn't think it was Mothers Day over your way but Vicky sent me a photo of her Mother's Day High Tea, with Happy Mothers Day on her plate. Or was this something Brett organized just for her? But I also heard something else about Mothers Day in the UK- totally forgotten what it was, just that I was surprised and wondered if they are trying to promote it over there as well just so companies can make more money.


It wasn't Mothers Day here yesterday so probably this was something Brett organised for her.

glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kathy/Khinkle....those Siamese socks are fascinating. Is there a specific pattern for them? If so is it on Ravelry? I would love to try them. In my mind, (which is very cluttered...LOL) it would help eliminate 2nd sock syndrome. Please let me know about the pattern.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow! Somehow I don't think a Mexican wild cat of any kind would make for a good Texas house cat. lol


I took in a stray once that got very large. One day we stopped by my MIL's house after we'd taken him to the vet. She was convinced we'd captured a bobcat and had it in the carrier! No, he really was a regular cat but he did resemble a wild one.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Have saved the sour cream coffee cake recipe. It sounds so good.
> \
> I hope all ladies had a lovely Mother's Day. My brother and nephews invited me to join my SIL and niece-in-law for dinner last night. We went to Johnny Rocco's. I had a delicious meal of linguine with lots of shrimp, mussels and scallops in a tomato sauce, so good. They were giving mothers a tomato plant when leaving but by the time they go to us, there weren't any more left. Not a big deal. My brother has lots of plants so will give me one. I only have room for one anyway. Have any of you heard of David Rocco, the Chef? I hear he will be coming to our area soon. I wonder if he's related to the owner of this restaurant.
> 
> ...


Poor lady, sound like she definitely needs a Life Line. I hope she make a full recovery very soon and gets out from under that cloud.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> After me being such a Grinch and nixing the idea of everyone over here today, the DD's. SIL, Livey and G and I went to see "Guardians of the Galaxy" in 3D. Campy and much better than I expected, not having seen the first one. The day started with lovely flowers and a delicious breakfast. The girls gifted me with many beauty items. Dre'a brought a face mask, foot mask and wrinkle reducer cream from Korea. Apparently they are big into spas and beauty products. Jess gave me a never ending bag with lovely Honey perfume, honeysuckle and coconut hand cream, a small bottle of champagne, root beer candy, chocolate covered cherries, eyebrow gel, purple lip gloss, several cool earring sets and a scarf/shawl in peach with stenciled gold elephants. Gerry and I stopped at Snuffers for hamburgers on the way home and are saving the steaks for tomorrow.
> 
> I get to take my second real shower tomorrow before the nurse comes and I can't wait, as the skin is starting to rebel..... After she does dressing and massage, I plan on using all my new beauty gifts and the paraffin bath for my hands. After all that, I should smell wonderful and be so relaxed that a nap will probably be needed. The housework will be a rude awakening on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fantastic day. Hope Gerry's surgery goes well and that it's the last one he needs. Hope the house cleaner comes through for you. Not sure what you mean by your skin rebelling - hope it's just part of the healing process. I haven't had honeysuckle in the house in a long time. DH hates all the smelly candles, scented oil wicks, etc. and of course, I love them. I may try some out again as his allergies don't seem to be as bad this year as in the past.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I should get DH to plant some watermelon in out garden. He's about to pull out the lettuce that has now gone to seed and boy do we love watermelon. Think I'll put a "bug" in his ear.


Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, they grow well for us, I just plant them and feed and water, lots of water, and they grow just fine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You got some lovely gifts . I wouldn't be able to come near you if you used them all I'd be sneezing coughing and wheezing , one of the reasons I don't go anywhere near Boots the chemist . All the perfumes smell lovely from a distant but if I enter the shop that's it
> The paraffin bath for your hands Sounds interesting , let us know if it works I could really use something good for my hands now gardening season is here


You sound just like my DH - He'll cross the mall rather than go near a BathWorks store. We have Ulta stores here where it's all makeup, perfumes, etc. He wouldn't walk into one to save his life. I do like to have some slight smells in the house; not a big fan of either vanilla or lavendar, but like cedar and cinnamon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Didn't go to see the doctor. Throat felt much better this morning- and I had looked at it last night and it looked pretty yucky. But looked better this morning as well. And tonight it feels almost normal. And I took a long drive here to my brothers and wasn't overly tired wither so think I am almost better.
> There is a nasty cold going round- and many healthy people are getting complications from it so I have done well if I don't get anything more than I have had.


Hope it continues to heal. While very yucky, I almost always gargle with salt water when I have a sort throat. It clears it up quickly for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sam saw the pictures of the little one wearing the little baby outfit you and Heidi made on FB absolutely adorable


It is a very precious outfit and the model is just darling.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> First day down then- how was the work?


I hope this turns into a good gig for you. I'm sure it was a very tiring day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> RookieRetiree glad the finger is healing; just the though of it makes me shiver. When you go to clean out that drawer I'd suggest you just pull it all the way out and dump the contents on a table to sort through everything. You sure don't want any more mystery cuttings!


That's great advice and I plan to do just that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Have saved the sour cream coffee cake recipe. It sounds so good.
> \
> I hope all ladies had a lovely Mother's Day. My brother and nephews invited me to join my SIL and niece-in-law for dinner last night. We went to Johnny Rocco's. I had a delicious meal of linguine with lots of shrimp, mussels and scallops in a tomato sauce, so good. They were giving mothers a tomato plant when leaving but by the time they go to us, there weren't any more left. Not a big deal. My brother has lots of plants so will give me one. I only have room for one anyway. Have any of you heard of David Rocco, the Chef? I hear he will be coming to our area soon. I wonder if he's related to the owner of this restaurant.
> 
> ...


What a horrible thing to have happen. Sounds like she needs someone at the house to help with laundry, etc.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Swiss steak sounds good. I haven't had it in ages. Did you get the covers done before your DD got home?


She and DGS get home later today and I'm putting the buttons on the covers next and then will be done. I need to get to the LYS for the pinks I need for the Dahlia pillows but won't be able to do that for a couple of days. From the looks of photos on Facebook, they had a great time.

She said it wasn't as muddy as past ones. She was with two of her cousins and their families.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kathy/Khinkle....those Siamese socks are fascinating. Is there a specific pattern for them? If so is it on Ravelry? I would love to try them. In my mind, (which is very cluttered...LOL) it would help eliminate 2nd sock syndrome. Please let me know about the pattern.


I would never get second sock syndrome with it either- I would probably stop before I got the first one finished. Like 2 at a time. I just don't finish them as I get fed up because I haven't achieved anything. One sock is a sense of achievement and getting somewhere. 2 half socks and I have no sense of achievement. So an occasional second sock syndrome is better than my 100% failure rate of finishing 2 at a time. Think the Siamese would do the same. Would like to try them inside each other some time- but suspect I would find the same thing. Maybe a child's one would work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Their smiles say it all....lots of fun indeed!



RookieRetiree said:


> She and DGS get home later today and I'm putting the buttons on the covers next and then will be done. I need to get to the LYS for the pinks I need for the Dahlia pillows but won't be able to do that for a couple of days. From the looks of photos on Facebook, they had a great time.
> 
> She said it wasn't as muddy as past ones. She was with two of her cousins and their families.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I read very little of last week's tea party. I am tired. Matthew has started a new drawing.
> 
> He is using new mechanical pencils.


He's off to a great start.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Their smiles say it all....lots of fun indeed!


I hadn't thought about it when I see DGS nearly on a daily basis, but when I saw this photo, I remembered our kids at this age (maybe a little older) when I realized that their teeth seemed very much out of proportion to the rest of their face...and when we began saving for orthodontia work. All three of ours were in braces (and head gear) for several years and I think DGS has inherited the same fate. But, I hear that the way they do braces now takes 1/2 of the time it used to.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> AWESOME....how does he like the mechanical pencils?


I just had a popup from Iams showing a bulldog!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think I am actually caught up! I haven't commented much, but you are all in my thoughts. Rookie, hope the cut finger heals quickly.
> 
> Though today has been hard without Mom, it has still been a good day. The social club we belong to had a Mothers Day breakfast. I took my DD and my DDIL. DDIL's mom passed the week before Thanksgiving, so I thought it would be good for both of us, and it was. We had a nice time, and I won a door prize, a potted begonia! DH worked the breakfast, so had to leave early. When I went to the kitchen, I found a vase of flowers, and a wrapped box. I waited until he got home from clean up duty to open it. It was a box of chocolate covered strawberries! He has never given me a gift for Mothers Day! We napped the afternoon away, then went out for dinner. I hope all of the mothers here had a great day.


How sweet of your DH to give you the chocolate covered strawberries. Hope you gave him a big hug. My friend's DIL's mom passed away on mother's day several years ago and because of that, she never spends mother's day with her MIL. I find that sad and her MIL is hurt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's all cleaned out and I was able to snip the hanging flap off to be able to see that it's not as deep as the amount of bleeding suggested. It's going to be fine. I'm keeping antibiotic ointment on it and well bandaged. I was able to knit, crochet and sew on buttons today, so it's going to be fine. The padded bandage is cumbersome in the typing, etc., but it doesn't hurt that much now.
> 
> Thanks for your concern; it's appreciated.


I'm glad it's not too painful now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I haven't gone in there to look quite yet...maybe tomorrow in the daylight.
> 
> DH caught his ring finger in a paper slicer when he was working (he went around the metal guard that was in place) and it really did slice the tip of his finger off. Because of all the nerve endings, the Emergency Room called in a plastic surgeon to sew it up and it's been fine. He was very sympathetic as he remembers how much it hurt and how sensitive it is while healing.


Oooooh!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the photo of Karen's trip through the Rannoch Moor, a photo from the ferry, to North Uist, looking back to Loch Nevis (one of the many Sea Lochs).


That looks to be a very cold and blustery day but a lovely photo.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Here's hoping everyone had a great Mother's Day. Bonnie, I hope your birthday was enjoyable. We had a beautiful day, weatherwise, about 70 degrees. We went to a local restaurant that we have been going to on Mother's Day for about ten years. This year we invited my sister along. They always have about fifteen different menu items, something for every taste. It is closed except for reservations on Mother's Day. DS and I had a stuffed pork chop dinner, MIL had stuffed peppers, and DH had a beautiful big steak. The only problem I ever have is deciding what to choose! They also have delicious homemade pies, so we each took our dessert home, coconut cream for DS, and banana cream for DH, MIL, and me. Also received a beautiful tulip bouquet and a nice phone call from my son in Seattle.


You had a very nice day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You definitely had a workout Kaye Jo. Are water melon easy to grow , wonder if we can grow them here


My mom used to grow them all the time and they were so good. There's only one way to find out if you can grow them and that is to try. Won't hurt and they're not a lot of work. They just need room to spread. Best though if you get plants already started rather than sowing seeds.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> How sweet of your DH to give you the chocolate covered strawberries. Hope you gave him a big hug. My friend's DIL's mom passed away on mother's day several years ago and because of that, she never spends mother's day with her MIL. I find that sad and her MIL is hurt.


That is sad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ever notice how many people chose red hair as they get older? Very few do it well. My mother never colored her hair. It took a long time to change but it is the most beautiful white. I always wanted to have some grey, thinking it would be like streaking my dishwater blonde hair and give it some body. Well. not happening much. I do finally have two streaks that I can see if I comb it just right.
> 
> As for facing your mortality... not easy. My niece did it with style and grace. She made tapes for every possible situation for her then 6 yr. old daughter. "What to do when daddy starts dating". "How to put on make-up" everything under the sun. She also wrote a book "Living with the End in Mind". She made CD's for the front of all the picture albums describing the pictures. She bought a charm bracelet and a charm to be given to Peyton on every major life event. Had a quilt made of her favorite dresses for her daughter. Interviewed caretakers beforehand. Got a dog for her daughter to bond with and hug. So many things.
> Oprah was so impressed with her that she carries a little card from Erin and ran her first marathon in her name. I did not handle it anywhere near as well, but certainly had a great role model.


Your niece must have been quite a lady.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That looks to be a very cold and blustery day but a lovely photo.


I suspect so, Liz!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> After me being such a Grinch and nixing the idea of everyone over here today, the DD's. SIL, Livey and G and I went to see "Guardians of the Galaxy" in 3D. Campy and much better than I expected, not having seen the first one. The day started with lovely flowers and a delicious breakfast. The girls gifted me with many beauty items. Dre'a brought a face mask, foot mask and wrinkle reducer cream from Korea. Apparently they are big into spas and beauty products. Jess gave me a never ending bag with lovely Honey perfume, honeysuckle and coconut hand cream, a small bottle of champagne, root beer candy, chocolate covered cherries, eyebrow gel, purple lip gloss, several cool earring sets and a scarf/shawl in peach with stenciled gold elephants. Gerry and I stopped at Snuffers for hamburgers on the way home and are saving the steaks for tomorrow.
> 
> I get to take my second real shower tomorrow before the nurse comes and I can't wait, as the skin is starting to rebel..... After she does dressing and massage, I plan on using all my new beauty gifts and the paraffin bath for my hands. After all that, I should smell wonderful and be so relaxed that a nap will probably be needed. The housework will be a rude awakening on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a wonderful Mother's Day and got some really nice things. Enjoy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow long day today and more to come. Had my first day on job training today. Left 5am got home 5pm. 8 hours training, 2 1/2 hours train travel the rest was walking to and from train station and breaks. Now waiting to see if I am wanted tomorrow


Wow - that was a long day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the baking of the Simnel cake.


I was going to mention the cake too but thought I would end up writing a book ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking Angel trumpets.i have one too but not flowering yet


I've always wanted to get one but they're so expensive and can't be left outdoors during the cold weather. I believe they aren't good for pets either so have, so far, left temptation at the door.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You got some lovely gifts . I wouldn't be able to come near you if you used them all I'd be sneezing coughing and wheezing , one of the reasons I don't go anywhere near Boots the chemist . All the perfumes smell lovely from a distant but if I enter the shop that's it
> The paraffin bath for your hands Sounds interesting , let us know if it works I could really use something good for my hands now gardening season is here


I had the paraffin bath when I broke my wrist and it was really a nice feeling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was going to mention the cake too but thought I would end up writing a book ????


 :sm24: It was not often people would be allowed the ingredients, but I think maybe they were on this occasion.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Didn't go to see the doctor. Throat felt much better this morning- and I had looked at it last night and it looked pretty yucky. But looked better this morning as well. And tonight it feels almost normal. And I took a long drive here to my brothers and wasn't overly tired wither so think I am almost better.
> There is a nasty cold going round- and many healthy people are getting complications from it so I have done well if I don't get anything more than I have had.


Hope your throat continues to improve.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Not to enable, but...
> http://www.nancyrinkdesigns.com/shop/quilt-kits/amish-with-a-twist-ii-the-classics-detail.html
> 
> Scroll down to see purchase pattern only...


There you are Jynx! No excuse now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers for your friend, Liz.


Thanks, Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Poor lady, sound like she definitely needs a Life Line. I hope she make a full recovery very soon and gets out from under that cloud.


Thanks. The cloud seems to follow her everywhere.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a horrible thing to have happen. Sounds like she needs someone at the house to help with laundry, etc.


She's got a cleaning lady. I think she should do her laundry when there's someone around. I'll mention that to her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She and DGS get home later today and I'm putting the buttons on the covers next and then will be done. I need to get to the LYS for the pinks I need for the Dahlia pillows but won't be able to do that for a couple of days. From the looks of photos on Facebook, they had a great time.
> 
> She said it wasn't as muddy as past ones. She was with two of her cousins and their families.


Lovely photo.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm finally caught up and it's time to go to exercise. Haven't been for a couple of weeks so will find it strenuous today. Back later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Blustery, won't walk but hope to go to gym this afternoon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ever notice how many people chose red hair as they get older? Very few do it well. My mother never colored her hair. It took a long time to change but it is the most beautiful white. I always wanted to have some grey, thinking it would be like streaking my dishwater blonde hair and give it some body. Well. not happening much. I do finally have two streaks that I can see if I comb it just right.
> 
> As for facing your mortality... not easy. My niece did it with style and grace. She made tapes for every possible situation for her then 6 yr. old daughter. "What to do when daddy starts dating". "How to put on make-up" everything under the sun. She also wrote a book "Living with the End in Mind". She made CD's for the front of all the picture albums describing the pictures. She bought a charm bracelet and a charm to be given to Peyton on every major life event. Had a quilt made of her favorite dresses for her daughter. Interviewed caretakers beforehand. Got a dog for her daughter to bond with and hug. So many things.
> Oprah was so impressed with her that she carries a little card from Erin and ran her first marathon in her name. I did not handle it anywhere near as well, but certainly had a great role model.


OMG, your niece must have been an amazingly strong woman. How wonderful for her daughter to have all those memories of her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> After me being such a Grinch and nixing the idea of everyone over here today, the DD's. SIL, Livey and G and I went to see "Guardians of the Galaxy" in 3D. Campy and much better than I expected, not having seen the first one. The day started with lovely flowers and a delicious breakfast. The girls gifted me with many beauty items. Dre'a brought a face mask, foot mask and wrinkle reducer cream from Korea. Apparently they are big into spas and beauty products. Jess gave me a never ending bag with lovely Honey perfume, honeysuckle and coconut hand cream, a small bottle of champagne, root beer candy, chocolate covered cherries, eyebrow gel, purple lip gloss, several cool earring sets and a scarf/shawl in peach with stenciled gold elephants. Gerry and I stopped at Snuffers for hamburgers on the way home and are saving the steaks for tomorrow.
> 
> I get to take my second real shower tomorrow before the nurse comes and I can't wait, as the skin is starting to rebel..... After she does dressing and massage, I plan on using all my new beauty gifts and the paraffin bath for my hands. After all that, I should smell wonderful and be so relaxed that a nap will probably be needed. The housework will be a rude awakening on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Your family really spoiled you, how nice.

I looked up that quilt kit, it's beautiful, I can see why you want it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> They're beautiful gifts. I have to ask - what is an Angela tumpet? I think I need one of those! :sm09: :sm09:


One again my typing skills are sad????????supossed to say Angels trumpet????
This the variety I bought, I've grown lots of plain white ones before, similar to Easter lily flowers & they smell so good.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=blackberry+swirl+datura&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari#imgrc=LCYcHHHfedI5NM:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking Angel trumpets.i have one too but not flowering yet


Yes, I've never seen a pink one, that's so pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You got some lovely gifts . I wouldn't be able to come near you if you used them all I'd be sneezing coughing and wheezing , one of the reasons I don't go anywhere near Boots the chemist . All the perfumes smell lovely from a distant but if I enter the shop that's it
> The paraffin bath for your hands Sounds interesting , let us know if it works I could really use something good for my hands now gardening season is here


Those wax baths are great for both hands & feet. They are also very good for those with arthritis. At work we used to use the one in the physio department & it was so nice, I bragged it up to my family & was given one many years ago for a gift, here they cost about $40 so not too drastic. I haven't used it for a while now as I need to buy new wax for it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow long day today and more to come. Had my first day on job training today. Left 5am got home 5pm. 8 hours training, 2 1/2 hours train travel the rest was walking to and from train station and breaks. Now waiting to see if I am wanted tomorrow


You will be very tired after such a long day. I hope you enjoy the job.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sam saw the pictures of the little one wearing the little baby outfit you and Heidi made on FB absolutely adorable


I saw those too, so cute.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Have saved the sour cream coffee cake recipe. It sounds so good.
> \
> I hope all ladies had a lovely Mother's Day. My brother and nephews invited me to join my SIL and niece-in-law for dinner last night. We went to Johnny Rocco's. I had a delicious meal of linguine with lots of shrimp, mussels and scallops in a tomato sauce, so good. They were giving mothers a tomato plant when leaving but by the time they go to us, there weren't any more left. Not a big deal. My brother has lots of plants so will give me one. I only have room for one anyway. Have any of you heard of David Rocco, the Chef? I hear he will be coming to our area soon. I wonder if he's related to the owner of this restaurant.
> 
> ...


OMG, I'm glad your friends son found her. You are so right, she definitely needs Lifecall or something like that. Since you live alone, do you have anything for emergencies?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Not to enable, but...
> http://www.nancyrinkdesigns.com/shop/quilt-kits/amish-with-a-twist-ii-the-classics-detail.html
> 
> Scroll down to see purchase pattern only...


$39 for just the pattern seems a lot too. When the quilt club bought those 2 Judy Niemeyer patterns, I couldn't believe how expensive they were.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You sound just like my DH - He'll cross the mall rather than go near a BathWorks store. We have Ulta stores here where it's all makeup, perfumes, etc. He wouldn't walk into one to save his life. I do like to have some slight smells in the house; not a big fan of either vanilla or lavendar, but like cedar and cinnamon.


I do wear perfume, & can handle smells in small amounts but just walking through one of those stores gives me a headache. I don't ever burn candles, unless the power goes out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> How sweet of your DH to give you the chocolate covered strawberries. Hope you gave him a big hug. My friend's DIL's mom passed away on mother's day several years ago and because of that, she never spends mother's day with her MIL. I find that sad and her MIL is hurt.


I agree, that's sad for your friend to be left alone on Mother's Day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I do wear perfume, & can handle smells in small amounts but just walking through one of those stores gives me a headache. I don't ever burn candles, unless the power goes out.


I don't like burning candles either unless I'm right there all the time. I prefer the scented oil reed diffusers with something like linen, etc. I very rarely wear perfume anymore as he sneeze the minute he gets close to even a little spritz. There must still be a big market for them since 1/2 the Ulta store is devoted to perfumes and colognes and the stars are coming out with a new one in their collection every year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've always wanted to get one but they're so expensive and can't be left outdoors during the cold weather. I believe they aren't good for pets either so have, so far, left temptation at the door.


They are poisonous but they are so beautiful I grow some every year. I've never had the dogs touch them, other than maybe digging them out with other plants,& it's the seeds that are most worrisome for kids but they are in a very spiny pod, I always have to use a hammer to open them to save seeds so can't imagine a child would get them. If you want to try growing one in the house, I'll send you some seeds.

I purchased a brugmansia plant- same plant family- last spring at the greenhouse, it never bloomed & I decided to bring it in, we got a slight frost so all that was left was a 1" "stump". I pitted it up & brought it in, it's now 4 ft tall & has just developed an enormous flower bud about 8" long, I will take a picture when it/if it finally opens.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, looks like your DD & GS are having fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> You sound just like my DH - He'll cross the mall rather than go near a BathWorks store. We have Ulta stores here where it's all makeup, perfumes, etc. He wouldn't walk into one to save his life. I do like to have some slight smells in the house; not a big fan of either vanilla or lavendar, but like cedar and cinnamon.


 there is one in a shopping centre in the nearest town I won't go anywhere near it . I can wear perfume but not very strong ones , I can also have some nice smells but not lots it's when they are all mixed together and very heavy smells that start my allergies


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> She and DGS get home later today and I'm putting the buttons on the covers next and then will be done. I need to get to the LYS for the pinks I need for the Dahlia pillows but won't be able to do that for a couple of days. From the looks of photos on Facebook, they had a great time.
> 
> She said it wasn't as muddy as past ones. She was with two of her cousins and their families.


They look like they are enjoying themselves . Your daughter looks like you Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I've always wanted to get one but they're so expensive and can't be left outdoors during the cold weather. I believe they aren't good for pets either so have, so far, left temptation at the door.


Can get them relatively cheap here at the car boot sales


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look like they are enjoying themselves . Your daughter looks like you Jeanette


We've been told that before. I think she's beautiful, so am taking that as a compliment.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We've been told that before. I think she's beautiful, so am taking that as a compliment.


Yes she is and yes you should ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One again my typing skills are sad????????supossed to say Angels trumpet????
> This the variety I bought, I've grown lots of plain white ones before, similar to Easter lily flowers & they smell so good.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=blackberry+swirl+datura&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari#imgrc=LCYcHHHfedI5NM:


Thanks Bonnie. Think I have seen the pink ones but the blackberry/purple ones look very pretty. May have to look out for one at the local garden centre. Too late for seeds now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One again my typing skills are sad????????supossed to say Angels trumpet????
> This the variety I bought, I've grown lots of plain white ones before, similar to Easter lily flowers & they smell so good.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=blackberry+swirl+datura&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari#imgrc=LCYcHHHfedI5NM:


They are gorgeous. I didn't know that they came in that beautiful purple colour. I have the white one in my garden and when the frost comes, I bury the seeds. They have come up in the Spring. Will see if they do this year but they do require a lot of room and I don't have much of that.

I didn't know that the Datura was also called Angel's Trumpet. I always thought it was the Brugmansia.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, I'm glad your friends son found her. You are so right, she definitely needs Lifecall or something like that. Since you live alone, do you have anything for emergencies?


No, I don't. My DH used to have Life Line provided by the VA. I gave it up when he died and I was sorry afterwards, not thinking that I might need it down the road.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are poisonous but they are so beautiful I grow some every year. I've never had the dogs touch them, other than maybe digging them out with other plants,& it's the seeds that are most worrisome for kids but they are in a very spiny pod, I always have to use a hammer to open them to save seeds so can't imagine a child would get them. If you want to try growing one in the house, I'll send you some seeds.
> 
> I purchased a brugmansia plant- same plant family- last spring at the greenhouse, it never bloomed & I decided to bring it in, we got a slight frost so all that was left was a 1" "stump". I pitted it up & brought it in, it's now 4 ft tall & has just developed an enormous flower bud about 8" long, I will take a picture when it/if it finally opens.


Thank you for the offer, Bonnie. As mentioned in my other post, I would love to have it but my back garden is tiny. When my white one bloomed, it took up about 3 feet of the bed. I had to keep cutting it back. I remember when the news came out about them being poisonous. I had them in the front garden at my previous home and did worry about kids getting into them so I stopped growing them there. The brugmansia is beautiful too; can't wait to see yours in bloom.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Got through Mother's Day with calls from 2 of my kids. Third one texted so that was fine. 

Okay, pics of the Siamese socks. The white was waste yarn, taken out when I picked up the stitches. As I never seem to pick up the correct leg, had to reorient most of the stitches when I put them on the two circs. Made two balls of the charcoal yarn and have them all ready to do the toes. Didn't try them on again but measured them with my sock ruler and it seems to be where I would start the decreases. There is no pattern that I know of. It's a take off on something I saw on Facebook. You could probably google Frankensock. Surprisingly, they seemed to work up fast. It's mostly a tube. You can just knit the ribbing, then a tube of double the length you want, then ribbing again. You would cut the yarn for afterthought heels and divide the tube in half for the toe decreases, cutting the yarn again. Not that brave so did the heels and waste yarn. 

Just checked Facebook and ravelry. The only Frankensock I could find were not what I did. I'm sure I saw it on Facebook but didn't save it. So I guess I created something new! Siamese socks, they are. 

Hoping all is well with everyone and that we all have a good week. 

Take care,

Kathy

Mary, tell our resident artist, how great his bulldog is looking. Still need to get him a pic of Lila to do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes she is and yes you should ????


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got through Mother's Day with calls from 2 of my kids. Third one texted so that was fine.
> 
> ...


Those are a very clever design.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My niece is allergic to their dogs but keeps it under control with meds... She lives her pups.


Unfortunately my meds I was taking only helped with that cats so far.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ever notice how many people chose red hair as they get older? Very few do it well. My mother never colored her hair. It took a long time to change but it is the most beautiful white. I always wanted to have some grey, thinking it would be like streaking my dishwater blonde hair and give it some body. Well. not happening much. I do finally have two streaks that I can see if I comb it just right.
> 
> As for facing your mortality... not easy. My niece did it with style and grace. She made tapes for every possible situation for her then 6 yr. old daughter. "What to do when daddy starts dating". "How to put on make-up" everything under the sun. She also wrote a book "Living with the End in Mind". She made CD's for the front of all the picture albums describing the pictures. She bought a charm bracelet and a charm to be given to Peyton on every major life event. Had a quilt made of her favorite dresses for her daughter. Interviewed caretakers beforehand. Got a dog for her daughter to bond with and hug. So many things.
> Oprah was so impressed with her that she carries a little card from Erin and ran her first marathon in her name. I did not handle it anywhere near as well, but certainly had a great role model.


She certainly had grace, it takes a special person to plan for things happening after their passing and to make sure that those left behind still have a relationship with her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> After me being such a Grinch and nixing the idea of everyone over here today, the DD's. SIL, Livey and G and I went to see "Guardians of the Galaxy" in 3D. Campy and much better than I expected, not having seen the first one. The day started with lovely flowers and a delicious breakfast. The girls gifted me with many beauty items. Dre'a brought a face mask, foot mask and wrinkle reducer cream from Korea. Apparently they are big into spas and beauty products. Jess gave me a never ending bag with lovely Honey perfume, honeysuckle and coconut hand cream, a small bottle of champagne, root beer candy, chocolate covered cherries, eyebrow gel, purple lip gloss, several cool earring sets and a scarf/shawl in peach with stenciled gold elephants. Gerry and I stopped at Snuffers for hamburgers on the way home and are saving the steaks for tomorrow.
> 
> I get to take my second real shower tomorrow before the nurse comes and I can't wait, as the skin is starting to rebel..... After she does dressing and massage, I plan on using all my new beauty gifts and the paraffin bath for my hands. After all that, I should smell wonderful and be so relaxed that a nap will probably be needed. The housework will be a rude awakening on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lovely day over all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow long day today and more to come. Had my first day on job training today. Left 5am got home 5pm. 8 hours training, 2 1/2 hours train travel the rest was walking to and from train station and breaks. Now waiting to see if I am wanted tomorrow


That does make for a long day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Have saved the sour cream coffee cake recipe. It sounds so good.
> \
> I hope all ladies had a lovely Mother's Day. My brother and nephews invited me to join my SIL and niece-in-law for dinner last night. We went to Johnny Rocco's. I had a delicious meal of linguine with lots of shrimp, mussels and scallops in a tomato sauce, so good. They were giving mothers a tomato plant when leaving but by the time they go to us, there weren't any more left. Not a big deal. My brother has lots of plants so will give me one. I only have room for one anyway. Have any of you heard of David Rocco, the Chef? I hear he will be coming to our area soon. I wonder if he's related to the owner of this restaurant.
> 
> ...


Oh my, I'm glad she's going to be okay, that could have been tragic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Will you be able to "cheat" while you are at the KAP? Send me a PM with some foods you and Marla can eat on this diet and I'll make every effort to help you in this journey.


We can for something we really want but for the most part it's wheat, corn, sugar that we have to avoid, so not really a problem, there are so many other options, and Marla will eat the pizza crust off pizza, I just eat the toppings, lol.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I took in a stray once that got very large. One day we stopped by my MIL's house after we'd taken him to the vet. She was convinced we'd captured a bobcat and had it in the carrier! No, he really was a regular cat but he did resemble a wild one.


LOL!! That is one big house cat. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I should get DH to plant some watermelon in out garden. He's about to pull out the lettuce that has now gone to seed and boy do we love watermelon. Think I'll put a "bug" in his ear.


I have black mountain watermelon planted, it's looking good today, weather reports have just changed and are saying it's to get into the 40's this weekend for 2 days and into the low 30's for nights, so I need to be sure to cover everything, I think the broccoli and cauliflower should enjoy it though.
I think that the peppers are going to stay in the greenhouse until it warms up though, I will probably plant them next Monday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She and DGS get home later today and I'm putting the buttons on the covers next and then will be done. I need to get to the LYS for the pinks I need for the Dahlia pillows but won't be able to do that for a couple of days. From the looks of photos on Facebook, they had a great time.
> 
> She said it wasn't as muddy as past ones. She was with two of her cousins and their families.


The look like they had a wonderful time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I would never get second sock syndrome with it either- I would probably stop before I got the first one finished. Like 2 at a time. I just don't finish them as I get fed up because I haven't achieved anything. One sock is a sense of achievement and getting somewhere. 2 half socks and I have no sense of achievement. So an occasional second sock syndrome is better than my 100% failure rate of finishing 2 at a time. Think the Siamese would do the same. Would like to try them inside each other some time- but suspect I would find the same thing. Maybe a child's one would work.


I really want to do the one inside of the other too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We can for something we really want but for the most part it's wheat, corn, sugar that we have to avoid, so not really a problem, there are so many other options, and Marla will eat the pizza crust off pizza, I just eat the toppings, lol.


I've already planned the Friday meals to have some options (both entree and sweets) that are wheat and sugar free---I don't think there's corn in anything, but I'll double check to make sure. Looking forward to seeing you and Marla.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Wind calmer, think I'll take Maya for a walk.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> No, I don't. My DH used to have Life Line provided by the VA. I gave it up when he died and I was sorry afterwards, not thinking that I might need it down the road.


If your DH was covered by VA, you should be able to get the lifeline provided again, I know DHs aunt gets quite a few things covered by them. You should ask. I know she even had her grass cutting pair when she couldn't do it & recently got hearing aids


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Bonnie. Think I have seen the pink ones but the blackberry/purple ones look very pretty. May have to look out for one at the local garden centre. Too late for seeds now.


If I get any seeds off this one after it blooms I will certainly save them & share if anyone wants them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got through Mother's Day with calls from 2 of my kids. Third one texted so that was fine.
> 
> ...


Sure is an interesting concept & I love the colors in your yarn


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Went to Facebook to addicted to sock knitting (?) and put in asking about this sock. One reply gave me this site http://knittinginfrance.com/tag/knitting-socks/. This isn't the one that I saw but she explains it so well. Her post was in Feb so I am not the originator. Although, I did not copy this from her. If anyone was offended by the name I gave my socks, I apologize. Guess they should be called conjoined.

Here's another one. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/afterthought-everything-socks

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got through Mother's Day with calls from 2 of my kids. Third one texted so that was fine.
> 
> ...


Those are interesting for sure, you should write that up and put on ravelry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've already planned the Friday meals to have some options (both entree and sweets) that are wheat and sugar free---I don't think there's corn in anything, but I'll double check to make sure. Looking forward to seeing you and Marla.


Not to worry, we can have some if we want it, and we plan to cheat a little since it is vacation, so please do not stress over it or go to extreme measures, we are not worrying about it, we're just looking forward to enjoying being with you all.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are interesting for sure, you should write that up and put on ravelry.


Already on ravelry. Just didn't know it. It was a quick look at a Facebook post that got me thinking about it. As I may not do it again and there is already at least two places to find it, I'll pass. Don't want people to think I stole the idea.

Guess there aren't any new ideas any more.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Went to Facebook to addicted to sock knitting (?) and put in asking about this sock. One reply gave me this site http://knittinginfrance.com/tag/knitting-socks/. This isn't the one that I saw but she explains it so well. Her post was in Feb so I am not the originator. Although, I did not copy this from her. If anyone was offended by the name I gave my socks, I apologize. Guess they should be called conjoined.
> 
> ...


I loved the name personally, it is what it is, siamese or conjoined, it's all the same in the wash. And if anyone wants to get technical, a Siamese cat is not conjoined if one wants to use that logic, mine gets a little twisted though, well alot, I admit it. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 15 May '17

Another beautiful spring day - mid70's - just a slight breeze - blue sky and fluffy white clouds. Couldn't have ordered a more perfect day. At the same time if you sit in the shade it becomes too cool to be comfortable - I stayed out of the shade. lol

Alexis is home for the summer. During the last two years she has worked at Starbuck's in Maumee. She gave her two week notice last week. It was just too far to drive from here and next year she wants to work on campus. She will work at the nursing home this summer. I think she will be glad not to do that anymore when she graduates - she doesn't mind old people - she just doesn't want to take care of them.

We are down to one car - something is wrong with the transmission in Heidi's van. I thought it was going to be towed to the mechanic in Bryan today - maybe he didn't have time today. We are very lucky - we have lucked into an honest mechanic - he will check out the van and then call Heidi to tell her what is wrong and what it is going to cost before he does anything. I hope it is fixable for not a lot of money - otherwise we will be a one car family for a while.

Chicken and Mandarin Salad with Simple Sesame Dressing

Author: Beth | BudgetBytes.com
Total time: 15 mins 
Total Cost: $5.20 
Cost Per Serving: $2.60 
Serves: 2

Ingredients

SIMPLE SESAME DRESSING

2 Tbsp light or neutral oil* $0.08
1 Tbsp rice vinegar $0.12
4 tsp soy sauce $0.13
1 tsp toasted sesame oil $0.11
1 Tbsp brown sugar $0.02
1 tsp grated fresh ginger $0.04
½ Tbsp sesame seeds $0.04

SALAD

6 cups salad greens** $1.25
11oz. can mandarin oranges $0.77
1 rotisserie chicken breast $1.50
¼ cup sliced almonds $0.50
¼ small red onion $0.14
½ avocado $0.50

Instructions

1. Prepare the dressing first, so the flavors have a few minutes to blend.

2. In a small bowl or jar, whisk together the oil, vinegar, soy sauce, toasted sesame oil, brown sugar, ginger, and sesame seeds. Set the dressing aside.

3. Slice the red onion very thinly and soak the slices for a few minutes in ice water to take the edge off.

4. Drain the can of mandarin oranges.

5. Slice the avocado and chop the chicken breast.

6. To assemble the salads, place about 3 cups of salad greens in each bowl or plate.

7. Top with mandarin orange segments, chopped chicken, sliced avocado, and a few slices of the soaked red onion.

8. Give the dressing one last whisk and then drizzle it over the salads.

Note: The dressing is potent, so start with a small amount and add more as needed.

Notes: *Use light flavored or neutral oil, like canola, grapeseed, or untoasted sesame oil. **This salad works with a variety of salad greens, or even very thinly sliced cabbage.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/05/chicken-mandarin-salad-simple-sesame-dressing/

Lemon Poppy Seed Scones

The recipe takes under 10 minutes to have ready for the oven.

Ingredients

2 cups flour
3 tablespoons sugar
5 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup canola oil
2/3 cup buttermilk
1 large egg
the finely grated rind of 1/2 lemon
1 tablespoons poppy seeds (optional)

Directions

Preheat oven to 425 º F.

1. Combine all the dry ingredients in a large bowl.

2. Combine all the wet ingredients in a medium sized bowl, egg first and whisking it until light.

3. Add the poppy seeds and the lemon rind to the dry ingredients.

4. Make a well in the dry ingredients and pour in all the wet ingredients.

5. Stir with a fork.

6. Transfer the dough onto a greased or parchment lined cookie sheet, patting it into an eight-inch circle.

7. Cut the circle into 6 pieces but don't move the dough to separate.

8. Bake about 15 minutes or until lightly browned. Break the scones apart.

Serve with Glaze, Creme Fraiche, Devonshire Cream, assorted jellies or Lemon Cheese.

Glaze (optional)

Directions

1. Combine the juice from the 1/2 lemon with enough icing sugar to make a thin pourable glaze.

2. Pour over the scones while still warm.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/05/lemon-poppy-seed-scones-flash-back.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

One Pot Bacon Broccoli Mac and Cheese

Prep time: 10 mins 
Cook time: 35 mins 
Total time: 45 mins 
Author: Adapted from Daniel Shumski // Will It Skillet? 
Total Cost: $6.81 
Cost Per Serving: $1.70 
Serves: 4

Ingredients

½ lb. frozen broccoli florets $1.05
4oz. bacon $1.43
8oz. medium cheddar $2.50
½ lb. pasta $0.50
1 cup evaporated milk $1.19
½ tsp smoked paprika $0.05
½ tsp hot sauce $0.05
½ tsp Dijon mustard $0.02
¼ tsp salt $0.02

Instructions

1. Prepare the ingredients before beginning because the process goes quickly once it's begun. Thaw the broccoli florets and chop them into small bite-sized pieces. Slice the bacon into small pieces. Shred the cheddar cheese.

2. Cook the pasta according to the package directions (boil 7-10 minutes, or until al dente). Drain the pasta in a colander and set it aside.

3. Return the pot to the stove, add the bacon, and cook over medium to medium-low heat until the bacon is brown and crispy (about 5 minutes). Use a slotted spoon to remove the bacon from the pot, leaving the grease behind.

4. Add the evaporated milk, smoked paprika, Dijon, hot sauce, and sauce to the pot with the bacon grease. Stir to combine and allow it to heat through (it should heat quickly as the pot will be very hot from cooking the bacon).

5. Once the evaporated milk is hot, turn the heat to low and begin whisking in the shredded cheddar, one handful at a time, waiting until the cheese is fully melted before adding the next handful. Once all of the cheese has been melted into the sauce, taste the cheese sauce and adjust the salt or hot sauce if desired. If the sauce becomes too thick, simply stir in one to two tablespoons of the remaining evaporated milk in the can.

6. Return the cooked pasta, crispy bacon (crumble into smaller pieces if desired), and chopped broccoli to the pot with the cheese sauce. Stir to combine. Serve immediately.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/05/one-pot-bacon-broccoli-mac-cheese/

Mediterranean Socca Pizza: An Anti-Inflammatory Take on a Classic

By Stephanie Clarke, MS, RD & Willow Jarosh, MS, RD - Reviewed by a board-certified physician.

Total Time 40 min 
Prep 15 min, Cook 25 min 
Yield 4 slices (195 calories each)

Sardines get a bad reputation, but they're a delicious, protein-rich source of omega-3 fats, which have anti-inflammatory benefits. Pairing sardines with salty kalamata olives and sauteed onions adds a sweet and salty flavor balance that creates a satisfying dish. Instead of a white flour crust, this pizza uses socca. Socca is ground up chickpeas (called chickpea flour) and is packed with protein, fiber, and antioxidants to keep blood sugar stable and fight cellular damage.

Ingredients

1 cup chickpea flour
1 cup water
1/8 teaspoon salt
1 small pinch black pepper
2 teaspoons olive oil
1/2 cup thinly sliced red onion
1, 4.4 ounce tin olive oil-packed, boneless, skinless sardines, drained and roughly broken apart
1/4 cup kalamata olives, roughly chopped
1/4 cup flat leaf parsley

Preparation

1. Whisk together the chickpea flour, water, salt, pepper, and 1 teaspoon of olive oil and let sit for 30 minutes to an hour.

2. Heat broiler on high and place a 10-inch cast iron skillet (or other oven safe skillet) 4 to 6 inches from the broiler. Allow to heat under the broiler until hot all the way through, about 5 minutes.

3. Remove the hot skillet from the broiler and pour in the chickpea batter.
Return to the broiler and broil until the socca begins to brown, about 3 minutes.

4. In a skillet over medium heat, saute the onions in the remaining teaspoon of olive oil with a pinch of salt and pepper, until golden and tender, about 6 minutes.

5. Remove socca from the skillet and top with sauteed onion, sardines, olives, and parsley.

6. Slice topped socca into 4 even pieces to serve.

Ingredient Variations and Substitutions: If you don't have time to make socca, substitute a whole grain pita or tortilla instead. Swap green olives or capers for the kalamata olives, and if you're just not a fan of sardines use canned tuna or salmon instead. For a vegetarian option, use crumbled tempeh or scrambled egg in place of sardines.

Cooking and Serving Tips: Letting the chickpea batter sit allows the chickpea flour to fully absorb the water, but if you don't have time you can skip that step. You can also make the socca ahead of time and re-heat in the oven or a skillet before topping.

https://www.verywell.com/anti-inflammatory-mediterranean-socca-pizza-4121368?utm_campaign=wellfed&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=20170512&utm_term=bouncex

Microwave Rice

Ingredients

for 1 cup of rice use 3 cups of water 
add salt to taste - about 1/2 teaspoon
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
1 tablespoon butter

Directions

1. Place all ingredients in a bowl that allows for expansion.

2. If you are not using a bowl with a lid, simply cover with a dinner plate.

3. Place in microwave at high power ... set for cooking time of 25 minutes and 'forget about it'.

Note: Cooking rice in chicken broth instead of water adds great flavor ... If I don't have chicken broth, adding a chicken bouillon cube is good too. (Make sure it is gluten-free if you need it to be). I use converted white rice, brown rice or my favorite - sprouted rice. Sprouted rice is the healthy choice ... you can read about it here.

NOTE - I know microwaves vary in power, so when cooking the rice the first time take note of time needed.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/05/microwave-rice.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

The Nutrition of Sprouted Brown Rice

Author: SARA IPATENCO | livestrong.com

Sprouted brown rice, sometimes called germinated brown rice, looks similar to regular brown rice. Once cooked, however, the sprouted rice yields a slightly sweeter flavor and a less chewy texture. Swapping your usual brown rice for the sprouted version can also increase the amount of nutrients you get from the grain. Sprouted brown rice can be used in many of the same recipes in which you already use regular brown rice.

The Basics: Calories, Fat and Protein: A one-quarter-cup serving of sprouted brown rice contains 170 calories and 1.5 grams of fat, which is 2 percent of your daily value for fat. Sprouted brown rice doesn't contain any saturated fat, which makes it a heart-healthy choice. A one-quarter-cup serving of sprouted brown rice has 4 grams of protein, which is 9 percent of the 46 grams women need each day and 7 percent of the 56 grams men require on daily basis.

Necessary Nutrients: Sprouted brown rice delivers 2 grams of fiber per one-quarter-cup serving. That's 8 percent of the 25 grams of fiber women need each day and 5 percent of the 38 grams men require daily. Fiber promotes normal digestion and can reduce the risk of constipation and medical problems such as heart disease. A serving of sprouted brown rice also supplies a small amount of iron.

Health Benefits and Research: Sprouted brown rice is soaked in water for several hours, and this helps make the nutrients the grain contains more bio-available, according to the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations. For example, sprouted brown rice has four times more fiber and vitamin E than regular rice and three times more vitamin B-1, vitamin B-6 and magnesium. Sprouted brown rice might also boost the immune system, lower blood pressure, reduce anxiety and prevent the formation of cancerous cells, according to a 2011 article published in the "Journal of Food Science and Technology." The rice can help regulate blood glucose levels, as well, notes a 2008 article published in the "Journal of Nutritional Science and Vitaminology."
Sprouted Brown Rice in Your Diet

Look for sprouted brown rice at health food stores or in the health foods section of your supermarket. Cook sprouted brown rice just as you would regular brown rice, according to the "New York Times." Combine the cooked sprouted brown rice with sautéed vegetables and steamed meat, such as chicken, for a complete and nutritious meal. Add cooked sprouted brown rice to chicken or vegetable soup to make it more filling and to increase the nutrient content.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/354998-the-nutrition-of-sprouted-brown-rice/00000

Citrus Tea Punch

This may just be the perfect punch for your Mother's Day luncheon or tea this weekend. It is made by adding citrus juices to steeped tea and is quite refreshing and delightful!

Yield: 3 quarts

Ingredients:

6 individual tea bags (we prefer Earl Grey) 
6 cups boiling water 
1 cup sugar 
2 cups freshly squeezed orange juice 
1 cup freshly squeezed lemon juice
3 cups Sprite (or other citrus flavoured carbonated beverage) 
Crushed or cubed ice 
Orange and lemon slices

Directions:

1. Steep tea bags in boiling water for 15 minutes. Discard bags.

2. Stir sugar into tea until dissolved. Cool.

3. Add orange juice and lemon juice; mix well. Refrigerate until chilled.

4. Add Sprite just before serving.

5. Serve over ice.

6. Garnish with orange and lemon slices.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/05/citrus-tea-punch.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

I hope you find something good to eat. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i went to bed at page 30 last night - and by five this evening you are up to page 45 - wow - i best catch up to see what was so interesting. lol --- sam



thewren said:


> i wonder if you can catch mice with it. hmm --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - you wouldn't need to touch it. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> EWE!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thankis kathy. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> That is a darling outfit! The sweater is very nicely done and compliments the dress. Good job to both you and Heidi.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks tami. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> You and Heidi did a great job on the dress and sweater.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cool that you created a new pattern! You should write it up and sell it!


kehinkle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got through Mother's Day with calls from 2 of my kids. Third one texted so that was fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Glad you are having some nice weather Sam hoping it lasts, here we have had a miserable day today very grey and windy we also finally had some rain , not sure if I can actually call it rain as it barely wet anything 
Good that you got a honest mechanic hope it can be fixed for not to much money ,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Already on ravelry. Just didn't know it. It was a quick look at a Facebook post that got me thinking about it. As I may not do it again and there is already at least two places to find it, I'll pass. Don't want people to think I stole the idea.
> 
> Guess there aren't any new ideas any more.
> 
> Kathy


Nah, we know you better than that, but it would have been doubly cool if it were your original idea. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - you wouldn't need to touch it. --- sam


????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the "conjoined" socks (I wasn't offended either; sometimes being politically correct is ridiculous IMHO though I do try to be sensitive to others) and also for the ravelry link pattern. I purchased the pattern to try.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Went to Facebook to addicted to sock knitting (?) and put in asking about this sock. One reply gave me this site http://knittinginfrance.com/tag/knitting-socks/. This isn't the one that I saw but she explains it so well. Her post was in Feb so I am not the originator. Although, I did not copy this from her. If anyone was offended by the name I gave my socks, I apologize. Guess they should be called conjoined.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, hope that Heidi's van is an easy and not too expensive fix. 
Good that Alexis won't have to drive so far for work.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, hope car gets fixed pronto. Chicken/mandarin salad, scones, and chickpea pizza sound yummy.
Maya and I had our walk and fed the horses. Shortly after we got back thunder, lightening and rain. Fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think so too. --- sam


budasha said:


> I was a dark brunette and started to go grey when I was in my teens. It went absolutely white. When I tired of that, I decided to go dark blonde. My skin tone which used to be olive has become more pale as I have aged so the blonde looks fine. At least, I think so.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely bonnie - will you be able to plant any of them outside? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's been an absolutely miserable day here, very cold, windy & lots of rain. I was so cold by the time I got home from the greenhouses, I've been sitting on my bag of wheat & drinking hot chocolate to thaw out
> I spent one of my gift certificates, I got a bag of 12 Canada day lillies-red & white, a couple of wave petunias, a lavender plant & a purple Angela trumpet that's already in bud. I hope it warms up some day so I can get everything out.
> 
> Here's a picture of the flowers I got as gifts


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> $39 for just the pattern seems a lot too. When the quilt club bought those 2 Judy Niemeyer patterns, I couldn't believe how expensive they were.


I thought so too. I'd bet with a little study, one could identify the blocks. I recognized quite a few at a glance.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! That is one big house cat. lol


He wasn't quite that big, but his markings and face were very bobcat like. We laughed about her reaction for years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He wasn't quite that big, but his markings and face were very bobcat like. We laughed about her reaction for years.


Oh,lol, I was picturing a 30 or 40 lb cat. lol

Wow, it thundered, lighteninged, then the heavens opened and it started to pour. I guess this is our 19% chance of rain. lol I got the laundry off the line in the nick of time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The sky is angry right now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have black mountain watermelon planted, it's looking good today, weather reports have just changed and are saying it's to get into the 40's this weekend for 2 days and into the low 30's for nights, so I need to be sure to cover everything, I think the broccoli and cauliflower should enjoy it though.
> I think that the peppers are going to stay in the greenhouse until it warms up though, I will probably plant them next Monday.


Yes, the Cabbage family likes cool so they should do great. Hopefully I can get mine out by later in the week.
I haven't heard of black mountain watermelon, I'll have to look them up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I really want to do the one inside of the other too.


I don't think I'll try those, I'm sure I would have then stuck together in no time???? Re: socks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, the Cabbage family likes cool so they should do great. Hopefully I can get mine out by later in the week.
> I haven't heard of black mountain watermelon, I'll have to look them up


http://www.rareseeds.com/blacktail-mountain-watermelon/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I'll try those, I'm sure I would have then stuck together in no time???? Re: socks


LOL! I'll definitely be doing 2 different colors so that I can avoid that problem, though to be honest, they may still get hooked together.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely bonnie - will you be able to plant any of them outside? --- sam


The big planter, with the butterfly will just be sat on the deck as is. The other 2 pots have begonias so I'm not sure where to put them where they won't get "cooked" as they don't like it too hot, I may keep them inside, they sure are pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought so too. I'd bet with a little study, one could identify the blocks. I recognized quite a few at a glance.


I often do that with things & just "wing it"????I'm too tight to blow money on patterns if I can do it without


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh,lol, I was picturing a 30 or 40 lb cat. lol
> 
> Wow, it thundered, lighteninged, then the heavens opened and it started to pour. I guess this is our 19% chance of rain. lol I got the laundry off the line in the nick of time.


When I was little some of barn cats must have mated with a wild bobcat as we had a whole bunch of baby kittens born without tails. I didn't know that was possible


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> http://www.rareseeds.com/blacktail-mountain-watermelon/


Those might even grow here, I'll have to see if I can get some seeds. They're a lot larger than the ones I've seen here, they are more cantaloupe sized


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We have some black clouds floating around too but so far no rain today, it got to about 11C/52F 
I took some food to my friend whose mom died, I'd planned to do that yesterday but just didn't get there, funeral is tomorrow & other friends brought stuff yesterday so that worked OK
GKs coming for overnight, fortunately DILs shift is done by 1pm so GD doesn't have to go with me to the funeral.
Well better throw supper on the table


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those might even grow here, I'll have to see if I can get some seeds. They're a lot larger than the ones I've seen here, they are more cantaloupe sized


I have extras if you can't get them easily, just pm me your address and I'll mail you some as long as they aren't banned through customs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have extras if you can't get them easily, just pm me your address and I'll mail you some as long as they aren't banned through customs.


Thanks, I'll look & let you know


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, we had lovely thunderstorm also. At first just thought it was jets returning to Navy base. Then realized it was storm. Then realized it was both! Fun.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Your siamese socks are fabulous, reallly like the colour combo


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was little some of barn cats must have mated with a wild bobcat as we had a whole bunch of baby kittens born without tails. I didn't know that was possible


Bonnie, we used to have a lovely and highly intelligent dog whose mother was a chow (red in color) and and her father was a wild coyote. She had long, soft blond/white hair and a long tail with unexpectedly long hair --flat on top of the tail and draping, lo-o-o-o-o-ong hair hanging down. As a young dog her hair matted so much that we shaved her down to hair about 1 1/2 inches long all over. As an adult, she didn't have this problem. Have no idea what made the difference.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The sky is angry right now.


It sure is- but it's beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If your DH was covered by VA, you should be able to get the lifeline provided again, I know DHs aunt gets quite a few things covered by them. You should ask. I know she even had her grass cutting pair when she couldn't do it & recently got hearing aids


I do get house cleaning and lawn/yard maintenance. Every year I get reassessed so will find out what additional help I might get.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think so too. --- sam


Thanks, Sam, you are so nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The sky is angry right now.


That sure is an angry looking sky.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, 

Well, I finally found the inspiration for my conjoined socks. I have so much saved on Facebook that it took me a bit going through it. Actually was looking for Kitchener grafting and came across it. They are called Kissing Cousins by Susan Wollmsn Gomes. I was beginning to question my sanity! No need to reinvent the wheel. 

Thanks to all who praised my ingenuity. I did a three needle bind off with the wrong sides together as I don't think I would like the ridge on the inside. Now to try them on and sew in all the ends. It was an interesting way to do socks. 

Kaye Jo, I may have to try the two inside each other. But like you, with two different colors. We'll see. 

Take care, 
Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I'll definitely be doing 2 different colors so that I can avoid that problem, though to be honest, they may still get hooked together.


I reckon you could do the toes, heels and cuffs of one in one colour and the other in a different. And the legs and feet in reverse. The you have a pair but knitting different colours on them all the time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> AWESOME....how does he like the mechanical pencils?


He seems to be enjoying discovering what he can do with them. I love watching him try new things. I haven't asked him what he is planning for his give away item this year. I am sure he knows and I just need to ask. I know he will have some special items in the silent auction as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

an english bulldog - my favorite in all the world - i want one with a vengeance. the drawing is looking really good matthew - ['m looking forward to watching this one proceed. --- sam



pacer said:


> I read very little of last week's tea party. I am tired. Matthew has started a new drawing.
> 
> He is using new mechanical pencils.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> an english bulldog - my favorite in all the world - i want one with a vengeance. the drawing is looking really good matthew - ['m looking forward to watching this one proceed. --- sam


Well you should like my Football team then- the Bulldogs.
Bulldogs are so ugly they are cute.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like a lovely ferry ride. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the photo of Karen's trip through the Rannoch Moor, a photo from the ferry, to North Uist, looking back to Loch Nevis (one of the many Sea Lochs).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is gerry's surgery done as 'outpatient' surgery - as coming home the same day? what is a never ending bag? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> After me being such a Grinch and nixing the idea of everyone over here today, the DD's. SIL, Livey and G and I went to see "Guardians of the Galaxy" in 3D. Campy and much better than I expected, not having seen the first one. The day started with lovely flowers and a delicious breakfast. The girls gifted me with many beauty items. Dre'a brought a face mask, foot mask and wrinkle reducer cream from Korea. Apparently they are big into spas and beauty products. Jess gave me a never ending bag with lovely Honey perfume, honeysuckle and coconut hand cream, a small bottle of champagne, root beer candy, chocolate covered cherries, eyebrow gel, purple lip gloss, several cool earring sets and a scarf/shawl in peach with stenciled gold elephants. Gerry and I stopped at Snuffers for hamburgers on the way home and are saving the steaks for tomorrow.
> 
> I get to take my second real shower tomorrow before the nurse comes and I can't wait, as the skin is starting to rebel..... After she does dressing and massage, I plan on using all my new beauty gifts and the paraffin bath for my hands. After all that, I should smell wonderful and be so relaxed that a nap will probably be needed. The housework will be a rude awakening on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've already planned the Friday meals to have some options (both entree and sweets) that are wheat and sugar free---I don't think there's corn in anything, but I'll double check to make sure. Looking forward to seeing you and Marla.


There should be plenty of fresh fruits and vegetables around for the weekend as well. It is always an adventure shopping with Matthew for these items.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Not to worry, we can have some if we want it, and we plan to cheat a little since it is vacation, so please do not stress over it or go to extreme measures, we are not worrying about it, we're just looking forward to enjoying being with you all.


We are looking forward to seeing you and Marla once again. Let Marla know that Matthew will be obsoleting quite a few of his cards and I think he will offer a special price for those cards. We are busy getting ready for the get together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I'll look & let you know


Sounds good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't she the cutest little girl ever? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It is a very precious outfit and the model is just darling.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, we had lovely thunderstorm also. At first just thought it was jets returning to Navy base. Then realized it was storm. Then realized it was both! Fun.


It stopped raining perse, but it's still thunder and lightening out there, great for the garden though. 
Lol, thunder and jets that would create an impressive racket.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It sure is- but it's beautiful.


The clouds looked like they were boiling.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just reading a portion of this week's tea party as I missed most of last week's. This week will be crazy busy again so I don't know how well I will follow along. Tomorrow is work and knitting with friends. Wednesday is work and then helping Matthew and a friend work with an elderly lady to plant many flower bulbs. Thursday is work and then help Matthew at church with Vacation Bible School art work. Friday is work and then knitting group. Saturday is my lazy day of laundry and other house work and hopefully some knitting and then Sunday is work. Next Monday is our journey to see Matthew's drawing in the art museum. Next week promises to be very crazy and busy as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> isn't she the cutest little girl ever? --- sam


She is adorable and the outfit was stunning on her. Great work from you and Heidi.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well, I finally found the inspiration for my conjoined socks. I have so much saved on Facebook that it took me a bit going through it. Actually was looking for Kitchener grafting and came across it. They are called Kissing Cousins by Susan Wollmsn Gomes. I was beginning to question my sanity! No need to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> ...


We'll have to do a mini KAL with the two at a time. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I reckon you could do the toes, heels and cuffs of one in one colour and the other in a different. And the legs and feet in reverse. The you have a pair but knitting different colours on them all the time.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks like a lovely ferry ride. --- sam


Sometimes the seas are very rough- I really enjoyed the ferry around the Inner Hebrides when I was nine- North Uist is one of the Outer Hebrides.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> There should be plenty of fresh fruits and vegetables around for the weekend as well. It is always an adventure shopping with Matthew for these items.


And it's exciting to see how you carve the watermelon. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jeanette - i forgot - where were they and what were they doing. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We've been told that before. I think she's beautiful, so am taking that as a compliment.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are looking forward to seeing you and Marla once again. Let Marla know that Matthew will be obsoleting quite a few of his cards and I think he will offer a special price for those cards. We are busy getting ready for the get together.


We are really looking forward to seeing you all to, we really enjoy getting to visit with you and Matthew and everyone. Matthew is a delight, it's fun to see him in his element with his art and he certainly picks up new crafts quite easily, he has a God given talent for arts of all kinds I think.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> How sweet of your DH to give you the chocolate covered strawberries. Hope you gave him a big hug. My friend's DIL's mom passed away on mother's day several years ago and because of that, she never spends mother's day with her MIL. I find that sad and her MIL is hurt.


Of course he got a big hug! Several, in fact!

Such a sad time to loose your mom. I do understand why the mil is hurt. I'm sure she would like to try to comfort her dil.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sometimes the seas are very rough- I really enjoyed the ferry around the Inner Hebrides when I was nine- North Uist is one of the Outer Hebrides.


Beautiful though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow long day today and more to come. Had my first day on job training today. Left 5am got home 5pm. 8 hours training, 2 1/2 hours train travel the rest was walking to and from train station and breaks. Now waiting to see if I am wanted tomorrow


You'll be done with training in no time at that rate...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful though.


You can see the little crofts, not all are inhabited, and sometimes the seas overwhelm them- you can see how low lying a lot of the land is. The beaches are so lovely.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You got some lovely gifts . I wouldn't be able to come near you if you used them all I'd be sneezing coughing and wheezing , one of the reasons I don't go anywhere near Boots the chemist . All the perfumes smell lovely from a distant but if I enter the shop that's it
> The paraffin bath for your hands Sounds interesting , let us know if it works I could really use something good for my hands now gardening season is here


I like rather clean smells like rose, lily of the valley..... Love Boots cosmetics..

The paraffin is wonderful (Homedics from Bed Bath and Beyond) but it was too hot for me to get hands in. The one I used at therapy had a thermostat setting. I'll try again tomorrow and watch how long I heat it for best results. In therapy, I left hand in for a while. This one says to immerse and pull out about 10 times to build up paraffin, then put a plastic bag on to keep warm for a bit before peeling off. It does make hands so soft.... but I do it for the warmth and comfort on my wrist.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Didn't go to see the doctor. Throat felt much better this morning- and I had looked at it last night and it looked pretty yucky. But looked better this morning as well. And tonight it feels almost normal. And I took a long drive here to my brothers and wasn't overly tired wither so think I am almost better.
> There is a nasty cold going round- and many healthy people are getting complications from it so I have done well if I don't get anything more than I have had.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Have saved the sour cream coffee cake recipe. It sounds so good.
> \
> I hope all ladies had a lovely Mother's Day. My brother and nephews invited me to join my SIL and niece-in-law for dinner last night. We went to Johnny Rocco's. I had a delicious meal of linguine with lots of shrimp, mussels and scallops in a tomato sauce, so good. They were giving mothers a tomato plant when leaving but by the time they go to us, there weren't any more left. Not a big deal. My brother has lots of plants so will give me one. I only have room for one anyway. Have any of you heard of David Rocco, the Chef? I hear he will be coming to our area soon. I wonder if he's related to the owner of this restaurant.
> 
> ...


So sorry for your friend's fall. I found mom on the floor one Christmas morning. She days she "just lowered" herself to the floor when getting out of bed. She was there several hours before I found her and had to be hospitalized. She refused to have a life line and that is what started the whole movement to sell house and move her to retirement community.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Not to enable, but...
> http://www.nancyrinkdesigns.com/shop/quilt-kits/amish-with-a-twist-ii-the-classics-detail.html
> 
> Scroll down to see purchase pattern only...


:sm16: :sm15: :sm16: You devil you! Thanks, I've never seen just the pattern. Now buy that or cough up an extra $150. for all the material..... Hmmmmm. Not in the budget but I did just find a forgotten $100 gift card. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So sorry for your friend's fall. I found mom on the floor one Christmas morning. She days she "just lowered" herself to the floor when getting out of bed. She was there several hours before I found her and had to be hospitalized. She refused to have a life line and that is what started the whole movement to sell house and move her to retirement community.


That must have been a nasty shock.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I hope the van is an inexpensive and quick fix!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> jeanette - i forgot - where were they and what were they doing. --- sam


DD and DGS flew to Colorado Springs to participate in a Spartan Race (includes obstacles, mud pits, etc.). My sister's two sons live in CO and they and their families took part also. DD is really into this extreme sport and will be doing some more through the summer. DGS came in 2nd in his age group - 5-8. He's the size of an 11 year old so will be going into the next level up in the next one.






This was from last year's race - feel free to turn off the annoying soundtrack. It's quite a hefty workout - especially in CO where the hills are treacherous and the altitude make it tough.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow! Somehow I don't think a Mexican wild cat of any kind would make for a good Texas house cat. lol


Me neither, and probably illegal to boot.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't she the cutest little girl ever? --- sam


She sure is, but maybe not the cutest. I can think of a couple that I think may have her beat in the cuteness department.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a fantastic day. Hope Gerry's surgery goes well and that it's the last one he needs. Hope the house cleaner comes through for you. Not sure what you mean by your skin rebelling - hope it's just part of the healing process. I haven't had honeysuckle in the house in a long time. DH hates all the smelly candles, scented oil wicks, etc. and of course, I love them. I may try some out again as his allergies don't seem to be as bad this year as in the past.


I don't like honeysuckle because I find it too sweet and cloying but this is pretty light. I like clean or warm scents.

The clear adhesive covering (I call it contact paper) that goes over the whole wound and most of stomach doesn't allow any air and it has been several weeks now so I am starting to get little red rash bumps. Some people get actual blisters. The Dr. does believe it needs to breathe every once in awhile but I don't see him until the 24th and he didn't mention any breaks and I didn't want to slow the healing of wound vac. It was itching something fierce though and the frozen peas only gives so much relief. I took dressing off early this AM, showered and all that good stuff, thinking nurse would be there by 10. I just covered with gauze and did not get out of chair. Well....... she thought today was G's surgery. Waited for my call, and I did all several times, but she didn't have her phone! She finally came about 4:30 so I did nothing today at all...... Will be with G Wed. and then late change and then cleaning lady Thurs. so I had better get a real spurt of energy tomorrow!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You sound just like my DH - He'll cross the mall rather than go near a BathWorks store. We have Ulta stores here where it's all makeup, perfumes, etc. He wouldn't walk into one to save his life. I do like to have some slight smells in the house; not a big fan of either vanilla or lavendar, but like cedar and cinnamon.


rose, carnation, lilac, lily of the valley, cinnamon.... but I do like lavender as well. (I have an evergreen spray for Christmas because we currently have an artificial tree instead of the fresh cut.)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, sweet and beautiful grandgirls!
Jynx, maybe you needed the rest, though it must have been frustrating.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just reading a portion of this week's tea party as I missed most of last week's. This week will be crazy busy again so I don't know how well I will follow along. Tomorrow is work and knitting with friends. Wednesday is work and then helping Matthew and a friend work with an elderly lady to plant many flower bulbs. Thursday is work and then help Matthew at church with Vacation Bible School art work. Friday is work and then knitting group. Saturday is my lazy day of laundry and other house work and hopefully some knitting and then Sunday is work. Next Monday is our journey to see Matthew's drawing in the art museum. Next week promises to be very crazy and busy as well.


All your weeks seem busy and crazy. Let Matthew know that I think the bulldog is coming along nicely.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She and DGS get home later today and I'm putting the buttons on the covers next and then will be done. I need to get to the LYS for the pinks I need for the Dahlia pillows but won't be able to do that for a couple of days. From the looks of photos on Facebook, they had a great time.
> 
> She said it wasn't as muddy as past ones. She was with two of her cousins and their families.


Great picture!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We'll have to do a mini KAL with the two at a time. lol


I'm in.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope the van is an inexpensive and quick fix!


Me, too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hadn't thought about it when I see DGS nearly on a daily basis, but when I saw this photo, I remembered our kids at this age (maybe a little older) when I realized that their teeth seemed very much out of proportion to the rest of their face...and when we began saving for orthodontia work. All three of ours were in braces (and head gear) for several years and I think DGS has inherited the same fate. But, I hear that the way they do braces now takes 1/2 of the time it used to.


Livey only had them about a year.... but it is now a "status symbol" unlike the stigma it was years ago. They even have designer colors these days!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Your niece must have been quite a lady.


She was and died so young, in her early 30's.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't like honeysuckle because I find it too sweet and cloying but this is pretty light. I like clean or warm scents.
> 
> The clear adhesive covering (I call it contact paper) that goes over the whole wound and most of stomach doesn't allow any air and it has been several weeks now so I am starting to get little red rash bumps. Some people get actual blisters. The Dr. does believe it needs to breathe every once in awhile but I don't see him until the 24th and he didn't mention any breaks and I didn't want to slow the healing of wound vac. It was itching something fierce though and the frozen peas only gives so much relief. I took dressing off early this AM, showered and all that good stuff, thinking nurse would be there by 10. I just covered with gauze and did not get out of chair. Well....... she thought today was G's surgery. Waited for my call, and I did all several times, but she didn't have her phone! She finally came about 4:30 so I did nothing today at all...... Will be with G Wed. and then late change and then cleaning lady Thurs. so I had better get a real spurt of energy tomorrow!


What a way to have to spend the day. Hope Dr. gives you some reprieve from the adhesive covering.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> There you are Jynx! No excuse now.


 :sm23: :sm23: $$$$ But may have to have it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, sweet and beautiful grandgirls!
> Jynx, maybe you needed the rest, though it must have been frustrating.


I got hand drawn cards from them for Mother's Day - very sweet and thoughtful. DGS made his card for me too...There's a drawing of it of a boy with a balloon. Adorable.
Thank you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, your niece must have been an amazingly strong woman. How wonderful for her daughter to have all those memories of her.


Oddly, Peyton did not watch the tapes for years.... but had so many other wonderful things from her mom and great grandparents and dad. (and,eventually, a great stepmom and 2 baby brothers.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your family really spoiled you, how nice.
> 
> I looked up that quilt kit, it's beautiful, I can see why you want it.


YES, and I love Amish anything!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I do wear perfume, & can handle smells in small amounts but just walking through one of those stores gives me a headache. I don't ever burn candles, unless the power goes out.


No perfumes or microwave smells allowed in the chemo unit.. but they did have coffee, which made me physically ill so they kept the door shut and I had a private room for all infusionsl.

Many of the Ulta's (beauty store) has coffee beans near the perfumes, as it is supposed to clear your nose to test more scents.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't like burning candles either unless I'm right there all the time. I prefer the scented oil reed diffusers with something like linen, etc. I very rarely wear perfume anymore as he sneeze the minute he gets close to even a little spritz. There must still be a big market for them since 1/2 the Ulta store is devoted to perfumes and colognes and the stars are coming out with a new one in their collection every year.


I do like the little candle tarts that are heated with a tea candle, but rarely do a real candle because I'll walk off and forget it. Christmas is the exception but only unscented and when everyone is there. I like the linen, baby powder and rain scents as well. i was told that the oil ones that plug to an outlet (air freshener type) are a fire hazard so I threw them all out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it does look dark and menacing. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> The sky is angry right now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She certainly had grace, it takes a special person to plan for things happening after their passing and to make sure that those left behind still have a relationship with her.


She did.... in spades.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was lovely of you to stop by for a cuppa and conversation with us wendy - we hope you had a good time and will return again real soon. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



wendyacz said:


> Your siamese socks are fabulous, reallly like the colour combo


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had an english bull dog growing up - betsy - she was a dear. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well you should like my Football team then- the Bulldogs.
> Bulldogs are so ugly they are cute.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you mary. --- sam



pacer said:


> She is adorable and the outfit was stunning on her. Great work from you and Heidi.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought so too. I'd bet with a little study, one could identify the blocks. I recognized quite a few at a glance.


I agree, but I'm chicken and want to know the sizes of the blocks. Her color choices are nice too and I don't have a large quantity of marbled or solids.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You can see the little crofts, not all are inhabited, and sometimes the seas overwhelm them- you can see how low lying a lot of the land is. The beaches are so lovely.


Wow, if there is a chance the sea will overwhelm, I don't want to occupy one, but it'd be beautiful to visit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm16: :sm15: :sm16: You devil you! Thanks, I've never seen just the pattern. Now buy that or cough up an extra $150. for all the material..... Hmmmmm. Not in the budget but I did just find a forgotten $100 gift card. :sm16: :sm16:


It's always fun to find money in any form, that you've forgotten about. I found $700 in an envelope in my purse once, it had been in there from our permanent dividends for months when I found it, good thing I checked that envelope before throwing it out. :sm06:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The sky is angry right now.


We are to get it for a full week on and off starting..... wait for it..... Wed. AM as we are on the way to surgery..... It was 90 yesterday and darned close today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD and DGS flew to Colorado Springs to participate in a Spartan Race (includes obstacles, mud pits, etc.). My sister's two sons live in CO and they and their families took part also. DD is really into this extreme sport and will be doing some more through the summer. DGS came in 2nd in his age group - 5-8. He's the size of an 11 year old so will be going into the next level up in the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's great that she has him so active and that it's something they enjoy doing together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me neither, and probably illegal to boot.


LOL! True!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I often do that with things & just "wing it"????I'm too tight to blow money on patterns if I can do it without


I've never bought a quilt kit before but have done Block of the Month at the local quilt store. They were free if you brought your finished block in when you picked up the new one. Some are tricky and have an additional package to make a much bigger square and a bigger quilt. My BFF and I would take turns buying that, share the pattern and provide our own coordinating fabric.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> The sky is angry right now.


Wow very angry indeed but lovely to look at


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I do get house cleaning and lawn/yard maintenance. Every year I get reassessed so will find out what additional help I might get.


Never asked if mom was eligible for anything because of dad's service. I know she couldn't get meds like him. He didn't sign her up for drug coverage on insurance so it is a good thing she has never had to take anything on a regular basis. Wish I qualified for housecleaning from surgery. I did get it every other week while on chemo but it was not from insurance. I do qualify for a car service to and from Dr. but DH always wants to go along so I don't use it. Glad you get help with the hard stuff. I wouldn't mind cutting the grass but I don't like the heat.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I reckon you could do the toes, heels and cuffs of one in one colour and the other in a different. And the legs and feet in reverse. The you have a pair but knitting different colours on them all the time.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I often do that with things & just "wing it"????I'm too tight to blow money on patterns if I can do it without


Are we sisters ????we are frugal Bonnie not tight , although I'm going to have to be more frugal as I had no joy with the utility supplier ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YES, and I love Amish anything!!


I have one on my bed now that is all solids in Amish style. I got the pattern out of a magazine in the 80s, I think. I still love it.

All the strips but one for the experimental quilt are sewn down, so next will be putting the rows together. Then I must get back to DD's.

Hope Heidi's van is easy and not expensive to fix, Sam.

Off to bed for me...hugs and blessings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does the first one in get any special prize. maybe 50 years ago i might have tried - now i would just sit and watch. lol congrats to you daughter and grandson for finishing. --- sam

quote=RookieRetiree]DD and DGS flew to Colorado Springs to participate in a Spartan Race (includes obstacles, mud pits, etc.). My sister's two sons live in CO and they and their families took part also. DD is really into this extreme sport and will be doing some more through the summer. DGS came in 2nd in his age group - 5-8. He's the size of an 11 year old so will be going into the next level up in the next one.






This was from last year's race - feel free to turn off the annoying soundtrack. It's quite a hefty workout - especially in CO where the hills are treacherous and the altitude make it tough.[/quote]


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> an english bulldog - my favorite in all the world - i want one with a vengeance. the drawing is looking really good matthew - ['m looking forward to watching this one proceed. --- sam


Mishka best friend is an English bulldog , a young man who lives a couple of houses away has one she has known him since she was a pup and loves him . If he is outside the house and we are coming home from a walk I know as mishka starts speeding along to get to him , nearly takes off as her fluffy tail wags a way


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> is gerry's surgery done as 'outpatient' surgery - as coming home the same day? what is a never ending bag? --- sam


Yes, done in the office. They cut out the bad spot, send to lab for biopsy results and just keep doing it over and over until they get it all with clear margins. Waiting for the results each time is what consumes most of the time. We are there at 9 and hope to be home by 1 or 2 since I have to have a dressing change that day as well and nurse has a night job so needs to get me done before she can get some sleep.

Never ending bag was just my way of saying it was a smallish bag and, like the clown car, there was just one thing after another. I thought it would never end. Jess had picked up so many little and fun things. I think it was a World Market shopping spree.

Sorry about the van, especially with Alexis home and working as well. We have a good mechanic, honest and not overly expensive. However, when they replaced G's engine, it took a long, long time and there were issues. He also takes a lot of the nursery trucks there and DD has her car done there as well. Gerry wrote a nice letter, but called them on the poor service after all the years of business. They agreed and have bought him an new air conditioner (one of the things that was no longer working when the truck came home) and are installing it free. Now to find a time to be down to one vehicle again... Soon, since it is starting to get hot and I'm not giving up my car for him to leave at the nursery all day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just reading a portion of this week's tea party as I missed most of last week's. This week will be crazy busy again so I don't know how well I will follow along. Tomorrow is work and knitting with friends. Wednesday is work and then helping Matthew and a friend work with an elderly lady to plant many flower bulbs. Thursday is work and then help Matthew at church with Vacation Bible School art work. Friday is work and then knitting group. Saturday is my lazy day of laundry and other house work and hopefully some knitting and then Sunday is work. Next Monday is our journey to see Matthew's drawing in the art museum. Next week promises to be very crazy and busy as well.


No idle hands in your house!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> She sure is, but maybe not the cutest. I can think of a couple that I think may have her beat in the cuteness department.


Definitely very cute


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That must have been a nasty shock.


Yes, we had asked her to go to the kid's with us for early morning festivities and brunch but she didn't want to get up early so was just going to do dinner at my house later. Good thing we stopped in on the way home or it would have been several more hours. Her phone was right there but she couldn't reach. Bless my DH because I was at the hospital most of the day with tests and getting her settled but we still managed to host the late dinner and next round of gifts. There is a fairly new thing where, even though I asked that she be admitted, she was just "under observation" for 3 days so had to go to a strict therapy place that she did not need before she could go to rehab. We told her she would have to have some help when she came home and she agreed but then threw a fit when the lady showed up the first day and I knew she was not gong to cooperate so sent them away and told brothers to get their act together and realize that she could not be alone any longer. She could no longer work microwave, thermostat, TV on many occasions and, though very close to us, just more than I could handle running two households when she turned away the house cleaner, etc.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD and DGS flew to Colorado Springs to participate in a Spartan Race (includes obstacles, mud pits, etc.). My sister's two sons live in CO and they and their families took part also. DD is really into this extreme sport and will be doing some more through the summer. DGS came in 2nd in his age group - 5-8. He's the size of an 11 year old so will be going into the next level up in the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SIL was into some extreme sports (including the TV show but they wanted more and more sponsorship money) and there is one that is almost all mud. Not for me, but those that do it love it.

Way to go for DGS finishing so well!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She sure is, but maybe not the cutest. I can think of a couple that I think may have her beat in the cuteness department.


Pretty darned cute!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, sweet and beautiful grandgirls!
> Jynx, maybe you needed the rest, though it must have been frustrating.


I am an expert rester (Procrastinator) but my skin really liked the freedom. Hated putting all that stuff back on, but I'm being good... Everyone is happy with the progress but me.... too slow and still too deep to believe I will get off this machine any time soon, but they say I will. I am also starting to see an area that looks like the one that needed silver nitrate to burn off last time... but nurse can't do that and don't see Dr. for another week. Patience, Patience, Patience...RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in.


Me too. I know I had/have that in an old Vogue knitting magazine. Finding it would be a challenge.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a way to have to spend the day. Hope Dr. gives you some reprieve from the adhesive covering.


Hopefully, he will discharge from machine and go to wet to dry dressings and binder. Still not fun but much better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I got hand drawn cards from them for Mother's Day - very sweet and thoughtful. DGS made his card for me too...There's a drawing of it of a boy with a balloon. Adorable.
> Thank you.


My favorite kind. Handmade, and the GD's still do that a lot. (They get a lot of practice on get well cards too!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We'll have to do a mini KAL with the two at a time. lol


Well at least 3 of us want to try them at some time.

It's dark and overcast and rain showers as well as cool so I decided that as there is wood and a wood heater here I would light it. So a lovely fire burning starting to put out heat. Crackling away. So about to make a coffee get some more complicated knitting than vanilla socks and sit by the fire


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's always fun to find money in any form, that you've forgotten about. I found $700 in an envelope in my purse once, it had been in there from our permanent dividends for months when I found it, good thing I checked that envelope before throwing it out. :sm06:


Mom always wanted BIG money from bank but I couldn't get her to put it in wallet so she pull out that white bank envelope with LOTS of money in it to pay for things. So dangerous and I was afraid it would get thrown out too. When I was a kid, everyone gave me money for birthdays because it was so close to Christmas. One year, I threw some out in the cards. Sure did some dumpster diving! (well...wastebaskets really:sm12: :sm12


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The clouds looked like they were boiling.


Pretty nasty looking, hope you didn't get a bad storm.

I found the watermelon seeds, not sure if they will be shipped quick enough for this year, have to wait & see


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just reading a portion of this week's tea party as I missed most of last week's. This week will be crazy busy again so I don't know how well I will follow along. Tomorrow is work and knitting with friends. Wednesday is work and then helping Matthew and a friend work with an elderly lady to plant many flower bulbs. Thursday is work and then help Matthew at church with Vacation Bible School art work. Friday is work and then knitting group. Saturday is my lazy day of laundry and other house work and hopefully some knitting and then Sunday is work. Next Monday is our journey to see Matthew's drawing in the art museum. Next week promises to be very crazy and busy as well.


I don't know how you keep up with everything, some days you must meet yourself coming????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well at least 3 of us want to try them at some time.
> 
> It's dark and overcast and rain showers as well as cool so I decided that as there is wood and a wood heater here I would light it. So a lovely fire burning starting to put out heat. Crackling away. So about to make a coffee get some more complicated knitting than vanilla socks and sit by the fire


Sounds like a peaceful, cozy way to spend the evening. Get your rest too though so that throat gets more time to heal.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up and only 12:30 so I'll make it to bed before 2. Goodie, goodie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I like rather clean smells like rose, lily of the valley..... Love Boots cosmetics..
> 
> The paraffin is wonderful (Homedics from Bed Bath and Beyond) but it was too hot for me to get hands in. The one I used at therapy had a thermostat setting. I'll try again tomorrow and watch how long I heat it for best results. In therapy, I left hand in for a while. This one says to immerse and pull out about 10 times to build up paraffin, then put a plastic bag on to keep warm for a bit before peeling off. It does make hands so soft.... but I do it for the warmth and comfort on my wrist.


My wax bath is also quite hot, wish it could be adjusted down a bit. I never thought of Bed Bath & Beyond having them, must look there for the wax


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She sure is, but maybe not the cutest. I can think of a couple that I think may have her beat in the cuteness department.


What cute photos


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like a peaceful, cozy way to spend the evening. Get your rest too though so that throat gets more time to heal.


It's only 3pm so a lovely long evening ahead for me. No fire at home and no comfy chairs to sit in so will enjoy it all the more.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> She was and died so young, in her early 30's.


So sad! I lost 2 friends several years ago, one in her 30's with a 3 yr old & another in her early 40's, kids were 15 & 18, I think it's terrible when kids lose parents so young to that horrid disease


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, hope Heidi's van was an inexpensive fix. With 2 people working & kids in activities it would be very hard with only one vehicle. 
I don't think I'll be trying the recipe with sardines, I can hardly stand the smell when DH eats them occasionally 

Julie, great photos of Scotland. I would like to visit there some day & a friend mentioned last week she might be willing to go with me, DH isn't really interested so no point in me having to pay for him as well, he sure wouldn't dig into his extra $$ to go????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YES, and I love Amish anything!!


They sure have some gorgeous designs. There one on craftsy in turquoise & black that I've been eyeing up for several years but it's one if those very fiddly designs I probably wouldn't have the patience for

https://www.craftsy.com/quilting/kits/2015-craftsy-block-of-the-month/35654


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No perfumes or microwave smells allowed in the chemo unit.. but they did have coffee, which made me physically ill so they kept the door shut and I had a private room for all infusionsl.
> 
> Many of the Ulta's (beauty store) has coffee beans near the perfumes, as it is supposed to clear your nose to test more scents.


I love the smell of coffee but hate the taste. I'm glad they could put you in a room to keep the smell out.

I hope your wound heals enough soon to get rid of the vac, with all that glue, no wonder your skin is breaking down. Is the current wound still from your lung trouble or did you have more surgery since. You sure seem to have had more than your fair share of troubles the last few years. Hopefully when this one heals you will be good for ages, enough already


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've never bought a quilt kit before but have done Block of the Month at the local quilt store. They were free if you brought your finished block in when you picked up the new one. Some are tricky and have an additional package to make a much bigger square and a bigger quilt. My BFF and I would take turns buying that, share the pattern and provide our own coordinating fabric.


Last summer I saw a "Row by Row" promotion on Facebook to try & get people in the store in summer when things were slow, quilt stores across the country designed their own unique " row", some were really cute but to put enough together to make a quilt would be quite expensive I think. I did buy one kit from the NWT but haven't put it together yet, I fell in love with the colors

This is what I got
http://www.thequiltedraven.com/


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well at least 3 of us want to try them at some time.
> 
> It's dark and overcast and rain showers as well as cool so I decided that as there is wood and a wood heater here I would light it. So a lovely fire burning starting to put out heat. Crackling away. So about to make a coffee get some more complicated knitting than vanilla socks and sit by the fire


That sounds like a perfect thing to do


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are we sisters ????we are frugal Bonnie not tight , although I'm going to have to be more frugal as I had no joy with the utility supplier ????


DH isn't happy about the power either, that horrid bill stands????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, enjoy your evening by the fire. Hope your Throat is all good now.

Rookie, congratulations to both your DD & GS in completing the endurance race, quite a feat, especially in Colorado where the airs so thin

Jynx, I would imagine both the wound vac & binder bandage will be very hot in the heat of the summer. Yuk

Well, it's midnight & GKs requested waffles for breakfast before school so I will have to get my butt out if bed much earlier than usual.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, if there is a chance the sea will overwhelm, I don't want to occupy one, but it'd be beautiful to visit.


My cousin George, in one storm had the sea up to the window sills. They have since moved!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, we had asked her to go to the kid's with us for early morning festivities and brunch but she didn't want to get up early so was just going to do dinner at my house later. Good thing we stopped in on the way home or it would have been several more hours. Her phone was right there but she couldn't reach. Bless my DH because I was at the hospital most of the day with tests and getting her settled but we still managed to host the late dinner and next round of gifts. There is a fairly new thing where, even though I asked that she be admitted, she was just "under observation" for 3 days so had to go to a strict therapy place that she did not need before she could go to rehab. We told her she would have to have some help when she came home and she agreed but then threw a fit when the lady showed up the first day and I knew she was not gong to cooperate so sent them away and told brothers to get their act together and realize that she could not be alone any longer. She could no longer work microwave, thermostat, TV on many occasions and, though very close to us, just more than I could handle running two households when she turned away the house cleaner, etc.


Thank goodness things are better resolved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, hope Heidi's van was an inexpensive fix. With 2 people working & kids in activities it would be very hard with only one vehicle.
> I don't think I'll be trying the recipe with sardines, I can hardly stand the smell when DH eats them occasionally
> 
> Julie, great photos of Scotland. I would like to visit there some day & a friend mentioned last week she might be willing to go with me, DH isn't really interested so no point in me having to pay for him as well, he sure wouldn't dig into his extra $$ to go????


It is a lovely country, but it does get a LOT of rain- that is why it is so green.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Am up to page 45. Way behind. But I need to go to bed. Will catch up tomorrow


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's great that she has him so active and that it's something they enjoy doing together.


He's hooked on American Ninja Warrior - at this pace, he'll be doing it someday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are we sisters ????we are frugal Bonnie not tight , although I'm going to have to be more frugal as I had no joy with the utility supplier ????


Oh no, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SIL was into some extreme sports (including the TV show but they wanted more and more sponsorship money) and there is one that is almost all mud. Not for me, but those that do it love it.
> 
> Way to go for DGS finishing so well!


She does the Ragnar - a relay running race plus the Spartan. Spartan has different levels and races - some are the "mudder" (what you're referring to above, I believe), Beast, Sprints, and several others.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH isn't happy about the power either, that horrid bill stands????


Oh no. What horrible news.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH isn't happy about the power either, that horrid bill stands????


Oh no I'll call that company lots of names as well


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They sure have some gorgeous designs. There one on craftsy in turquoise & black that I've been eyeing up for several years but it's one if those very fiddly designs I probably wouldn't have the patience for
> 
> https://www.craftsy.com/quilting/kits/2015-craftsy-block-of-the-month/35654


I love that blue and black. Turquoise/teal has always appealed to me, especially paired with black and white.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Of course he got a big hug! Several, in fact!
> 
> Such a sad time to loose your mom. I do understand why the mil is hurt. I'm sure she would like to try to comfort her dil.


Unfortunately, her DIL isn't very receptive.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So sorry for your friend's fall. I found mom on the floor one Christmas morning. She days she "just lowered" herself to the floor when getting out of bed. She was there several hours before I found her and had to be hospitalized. She refused to have a life line and that is what started the whole movement to sell house and move her to retirement community.


Did she ever say why she didn't want the life line?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD and DGS flew to Colorado Springs to participate in a Spartan Race (includes obstacles, mud pits, etc.). My sister's two sons live in CO and they and their families took part also. DD is really into this extreme sport and will be doing some more through the summer. DGS came in 2nd in his age group - 5-8. He's the size of an 11 year old so will be going into the next level up in the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a lovely photo of your DD and DGS. They look so pleased with themselves.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She sure is, but maybe not the cutest. I can think of a couple that I think may have her beat in the cuteness department.


Could you be prejudiced! :sm09: Two cuties.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> She was and died so young, in her early 30's.


So sad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oddly, Peyton did not watch the tapes for years.... but had so many other wonderful things from her mom and great grandparents and dad. (and,eventually, a great stepmom and 2 baby brothers.)


I imagine it would have been heart-wrenching to watch her mom's tapes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's always fun to find money in any form, that you've forgotten about. I found $700 in an envelope in my purse once, it had been in there from our permanent dividends for months when I found it, good thing I checked that envelope before throwing it out. :sm06:


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We are to get it for a full week on and off starting..... wait for it..... Wed. AM as we are on the way to surgery..... It was 90 yesterday and darned close today.


I thought we were going to have a nice day but it's sprinkling. Hopefully it will clear up this afternoon. I hope that the bad weather stays away for you until after you and Gerry are home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have the class and will have my laptop with me if you are interested in watching it.


Poledra65 said:


> We'll have to do a mini KAL with the two at a time. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am an expert rester (Procrastinator) but my skin really liked the freedom. Hated putting all that stuff back on, but I'm being good... Everyone is happy with the progress but me.... too slow and still too deep to believe I will get off this machine any time soon, but they say I will. I am also starting to see an area that looks like the one that needed silver nitrate to burn off last time... but nurse can't do that and don't see Dr. for another week. Patience, Patience, Patience...RIGHT NOW!


I understand your frustration. It must seem like it's taking forever.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If anyone is interested I can bring my large paraffin bath and folks can rotate doing their hands to relax at the KAP.
Just let me know and I'll throw it in the van. 


Dreamweaver said:


> I like rather clean smells like rose, lily of the valley..... Love Boots cosmetics..
> 
> The paraffin is wonderful (Homedics from Bed Bath and Beyond) but it was too hot for me to get hands in. The one I used at therapy had a thermostat setting. I'll try again tomorrow and watch how long I heat it for best results. In therapy, I left hand in for a while. This one says to immerse and pull out about 10 times to build up paraffin, then put a plastic bag on to keep warm for a bit before peeling off. It does make hands so soft.... but I do it for the warmth and comfort on my wrist.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmmmm....I do believe I see a new quilt in your future Jynx. LOL


Dreamweaver said:


> :sm16: :sm15: :sm16: You devil you! Thanks, I've never seen just the pattern. Now buy that or cough up an extra $150. for all the material..... Hmmmmm. Not in the budget but I did just find a forgotten $100 gift card. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such sweet little girls.


RookieRetiree said:


> She sure is, but maybe not the cutest. I can think of a couple that I think may have her beat in the cuteness department.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They sure have some gorgeous designs. There one on craftsy in turquoise & black that I've been eyeing up for several years but it's one if those very fiddly designs I probably wouldn't have the patience for
> 
> https://www.craftsy.com/quilting/kits/2015-craftsy-block-of-the-month/35654


That is a gorgeous quilt. I've never done any machine quilting, only by hand, but this one is so lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH isn't happy about the power either, that horrid bill stands????


Did they give you any explanation? Or typical bureaucracy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Unfortunately, her DIL isn't very receptive.


 :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love that blue and black. Turquoise/teal has always appealed to me, especially paired with black and white.


With all the talk about quilts, and since I am sitting in to RV looking at it as I wait for my nails to dry, here is a picture of the quilt my MIL made my DH. It is all hand pieced and hand quilted.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She sure is, but maybe not the cutest. I can think of a couple that I think may have her beat in the cuteness department.


Awe, they are adorable.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> With all the talk about quilts, and since I am sitting in to RV looking at it as I wait for my nails to dry, here is a picture of the quilt my MIL made my DH. It is all hand pieced and hand quilted.


It's beautiful Tami


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's dawned a lovely sunny day after the storms of last night, but it sure brought in something that stirred up my allergies. I haven't had a reaction like this since I started on the new allergy meds from the naturopath, omg, it's bad, I can't stop sneezing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My cousin George, in one storm had the sea up to the window sills. They have since moved!


OMG, I'd be moving too, that's scary


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a lovely photo of your DD and DGS. They look so pleased with themselves.


They were/are. We picked them up at the airport and they talked non stop all the way to their house. They had a fantastic time. DGS enjoyed time with his second cousins too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Could you be prejudiced! :sm09: Two cuties.


Absolutely!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> With all the talk about quilts, and since I am sitting in to RV looking at it as I wait for my nails to dry, here is a picture of the quilt my MIL made my DH. It is all hand pieced and hand quilted.


That is beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did they give you any explanation? Or typical bureaucracy!


Just that they hadn't read the meter for 16 months & that's the numbers it says. DH has seen power company people in the yard a few times but we don't know what they were doing. I'd say the meter isn't recording right, & think we should make them install another but since my name isn't on the bill they won't talk to me????????so DH will have to fight with them. The men had a big discussion about it at the party the other night & one neighbor has 200 cows & watering bowls as well as his house & his bill was like my house bill so no reason for this one to be so hih


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> With all the talk about quilts, and since I am sitting in to RV looking at it as I wait for my nails to dry, here is a picture of the quilt my MIL made my DH. It is all hand pieced and hand quilted.


Very pretty & since your MIL made it, a family heirloom


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mom always wanted BIG money from bank but I couldn't get her to put it in wallet so she pull out that white bank envelope with LOTS of money in it to pay for things. So dangerous and I was afraid it would get thrown out too. When I was a kid, everyone gave me money for birthdays because it was so close to Christmas. One year, I threw some out in the cards. Sure did some dumpster diving! (well...wastebaskets really:sm12: :sm12


Seems quite a few old people like to carry cash not thinking of the danger. My FIL used to do that & an old man in Turtleford cashed his pension cheque, then went to the store & got groceries, a fellow saw his roll of cash, followed him home & killed him to get the money. He was caught & is in prison but people had made complaints about him lurking around a few days before & are quite bitter the police didn't deal with him then.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I got hand drawn cards from them for Mother's Day - very sweet and thoughtful. DGS made his card for me too...There's a drawing of it of a boy with a balloon. Adorable.
> Thank you.


Awe! Handmade is always best.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oddly, Peyton did not watch the tapes for years.... but had so many other wonderful things from her mom and great grandparents and dad. (and,eventually, a great stepmom and 2 baby brothers.)


And great aunt & uncle and cousins...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Tami


Thank you. We think so. I had it put away for a long time. I was looking for something besides the heavy spread that came with the RV and thought of this. It works great as the interior is cream and green.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's dawned a lovely sunny day after the storms of last night, but it sure brought in something that stirred up my allergies. I haven't had a reaction like this since I started on the new allergy meds from the naturopath, omg, it's bad, I can't stop sneezing.


Oh no!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just that they hadn't read the meter for 16 months & that's the numbers it says. DH has seen power company people in the yard a few times but we don't know what they were doing. I'd say the meter isn't recording right, & think we should make them install another but since my name isn't on the bill they won't talk to me????????so DH will have to fight with them. The men had a big discussion about it at the party the other night & one neighbor has 200 cows & watering bowls as well as his house & his bill was like my house bill so no reason for this one to be so hih


That's horrible. They need to come put a new meter in. Who knows what the power company people weee doing when they were there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty & since your MIL made it, a family heirloom


Definitely an heirloom. We also have a gold and white bear claw pattern that DH's grandmother pieced and his mom finished and a double wedding ring that his grandmother made. Those don't get used, only displayed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, a lovely and heirloom quilt.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My wax bath is also quite hot, wish it could be adjusted down a bit. I never thought of Bed Bath & Beyond having them, must look there for the wax


DH bought it there and they do.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's only 3pm so a lovely long evening ahead for me. No fire at home and no comfy chairs to sit in so will enjoy it all the more.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So sad! I lost 2 friends several years ago, one in her 30's with a 3 yr old & another in her early 40's, kids were 15 & 18, I think it's terrible when kids lose parents so young to that horrid disease


Jess's college roommate beat it once and then lost at age 35, leaving 2 youngsters.

Talked earlier about knitting hats for my DD, Jess. Here is her sister and GD's modeling them the night I gave them to her. Her "posse".


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They sure have some gorgeous designs. There one on craftsy in turquoise & black that I've been eyeing up for several years but it's one if those very fiddly designs I probably wouldn't have the patience for
> 
> https://www.craftsy.com/quilting/kits/2015-craftsy-block-of-the-month/35654


The kit isn't available for fabric, but the pattern is free. I just downloaded. So pretty, and lots of good techniques, like working with a border print. One block a month.... or so..... I might get it done. Paper pieced ones are easy too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last summer I saw a "Row by Row" promotion on Facebook to try & get people in the store in summer when things were slow, quilt stores across the country designed their own unique " row", some were really cute but to put enough together to make a quilt would be quite expensive I think. I did buy one kit from the NWT but haven't put it together yet, I fell in love with the colors
> 
> This is what I got
> http://www.thequiltedraven.com/


The polar bears? Sure is a lot of applique but great fabric. I see they are doing it again this year. Guess each region has it's own group of stores because you could never visit all those across the country. Clever idea though. (Not cheap)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finally I can sit down properly which is a good thing since its going on 7pm .I cleaned all up I now have a nice clean tidy house again which shocked me as I've been outside for the last couple of hours cleaning the car , it goes in for its service tomorrow and husband laughs when I clean. the car as it's really sons although we do share and it will also get cleaned tomorrow as part of the service . I then had to clean myself as I always manage to get soaking wet , I came inside and house was still tidy no cups no drawers left open no mess in living room , mystery solved husband has fallen asleep . We were at the hospital yesterday as his chest started making a buzzing sound which panicked us slightly as we had heard it a couple of times before we realised what it was but all is well as we now know it is the magnets in my patio curtain that caused the problem but they still wanted to check him over and we where there a while which has worn him out


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love the smell of coffee but hate the taste. I'm glad they could put you in a room to keep the smell out.
> 
> I hope your wound heals enough soon to get rid of the vac, with all that glue, no wonder your skin is breaking down. Is the current wound still from your lung trouble or did you have more surgery since. You sure seem to have had more than your fair share of troubles the last few years. Hopefully when this one heals you will be good for ages, enough already


I used to love the smell and even had coffee candles. I can still drink if in a covered container, but not black anymore. Weird.

No, lung removal was 7 years ago and no wound vac. This all started with a spontaneous bowel perforation that ended up in an emergency colostomy. Had it reversed 4 months later but the first op was botched and they had to put me in coma and do over. Two of those had wound vacs but not this long or this deep. There were some hernias due to the surgeries and I didn't want them to strangulate so had them repaired in March of 2105. He didn't tell me he was putting in this huge piece of mesh and the drain also fell out causing an abscess and future problems. Last summer, a hot red hernia popped up... just as I as planning trip to KAP in Ohio. Immediate surgery only to discover MRSA so home for 2 weeks with PIC line and strong drugs. Back for removal of mesh surgery, but they couldn't get it all. This March, after I told them there was fluid on CT scan, they finally decided to do an aspiration to see if MRSA was back.... Too late, before they could do it I because super ill, stomach ruptured dumping all kinds of yuck.... back in hospital for immediate surgery and it was a tough one with huge opening to get all the mesh that was intermingled with tissue. They were afraid it was going to cause bowel removal, but eventually got it all (we hope). I had no idea I was going to wake up with this big cavern. I thought I would be stitched up and ready to go in just a couple weeks... HA! That is probably why this has been so tough. I wasn't prepared for this big wound and the aggravation of this blasted machine AND a binder... but I see light at the end of the tunnel and I am determined to make the trip this year... Will probably still be restricted and in binder with a wet/dry dressing but no Vac. Can't wait!!! (I do have a latent fungal infection - Aspergillus - in lung that they can't clear but I'm not giving any more body parts away so just monitor it once a year and wear mask and gloves when digging in dirt.) Not my plan to see white coats for a long, long time except for regular things. No more surgeries.... Can't afford them either! Bills keep going up and up and up. I know it sounds impossible, but I'm really in good shape and pretty healthy... just overweight a bit from not being alllowed to DO ANYTHING with all these surgeries and extended times. I can walk for exercise and no lifting so that means laundry, ironing, but no housecleaning or gardening. No yoga or Wii... No tub or pool. I am so ready to be done with it all!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH isn't happy about the power either, that horrid bill stands????


What an unpleasant and unexpected thing. It just doesn't seem right. would insist they get out and read the meter every month or two at least so no more nasty business.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, enjoy your evening by the fire. Hope your Throat is all good now.
> 
> Rookie, congratulations to both your DD & GS in completing the endurance race, quite a feat, especially in Colorado where the airs so thin
> 
> ...


I am already taking it off to sleep at night.... If I have to continue all summer, It will only be when I am doing something strenuous, no matter what doc says. It is just miserable in the summer. He wanted it 3 months last summer and drove me up the wall!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank goodness things are better resolved.


Kind of hate not having her near, but really worked out best given all my hospital time. Poor DH would have been run ragged.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's hooked on American Ninja Warrior - at this pace, he'll be doing it someday.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie was you who has all the spare stuffing as there is a cute free pattern for a puppy dog on letsknit.co.uk 
I'm going to try a direct link but not sure wether it will work 
http://www.letsknit.co.uk/free-knitting-patterns/Easy-puppy-trio?utm_source=lknewsletter
Yes it does


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did she ever say why she didn't want the life line?


Mom would make no concessions to aging. Wouldn't go to the Sr. Center on the available provided bus, had a car but couldn't drive when she moved here so I got to drive her in her car to anything she wanted to do, wouldn't consider the retirement community until we forced her..... He comment was always "That's for OLD people" and said with great contempt. She didn't want anything around her neck for people to actually see! We would, with humor, immediately reply "but Mom, you ARE old!" but no go and I didn't argue or fight with her, but just announced changes as a done deal when finally necessary. (She pretty much knew if 2 of my brothers showed up with me, there was no getting out of it and was relatively graceful about things.) She sure wasn't going to some place where all those people needed walkers!!! (Frankly, she probably could have stayed in her home if she had just gone along with a few concessions but once the dementia started, it was impossible for me to manage alone.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I imagine it would have been heart-wrenching to watch her mom's tapes.


Maybe, but she just didn't feel the need. Her dad managed thing so well when she was little, like going to cemetery and decorating grave for different holidays with mom's favorite things and such. She really adjusted amazingly well for such a young girl because Erin had prepared her so very well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I understand your frustration. It must seem like it's taking forever.


 :sm22: It is!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmmmm....I do believe I see a new quilt in your future Jynx. LOL


May be my "All better" present to myself....

(DH wants me to join one of the class action lawsuits against the mesh manufacturer and has said that, if I get anything, I am to spend every last dime on myself because he feels I deserve it for the 2-3 years of my life pretty much lost unnecessarily due to poor medical care. I like his way of thinking!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> With all the talk about quilts, and since I am sitting in to RV looking at it as I wait for my nails to dry, here is a picture of the quilt my MIL made my DH. It is all hand pieced and hand quilted.


Lovely hand applique and she sure didn't skimp on the hand quilting. It is gorgeous.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's dawned a lovely sunny day after the storms of last night, but it sure brought in something that stirred up my allergies. I haven't had a reaction like this since I started on the new allergy meds from the naturopath, omg, it's bad, I can't stop sneezing.


That's how I was the one day last week. Never had anything like it before. One pill and all better, but what a miserable day!!! No gardening today!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, I'd be moving too, that's scary


As you could see in one of the photos, they are often just about at sea level- there is a lot of higher ground too- George made his living in smoked salmon- an occupation that sounds ideal to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Kind of hate not having her near, but really worked out best given all my hospital time. Poor DH would have been run ragged.


It is one of those situations you just have to look for the positives, I guess.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems quite a few old people like to carry cash not thinking of the danger. My FIL used to do that & an old man in Turtleford cashed his pension cheque, then went to the store & got groceries, a fellow saw his roll of cash, followed him home & killed him to get the money. He was caught & is in prison but people had made complaints about him lurking around a few days before & are quite bitter the police didn't deal with him then.


Dad always had a lt of cash, but it was in wallet and some of it hidden well. Mom always had an allowance. I think it was a pride thing to show that she had all that money. She didn't know how to pay bills, just so thrilled to have control of her wealth. Unfortunately, since she is stubborn and was starting to have dementia issues, she wouldn't listen. Once she was unable to even pay a clerk, I just took her purse and wallet and arranged it. She could still carry her purse, but I did all the paying. A lot of older folks don't trust credit cards, banks and only want to go occasionally so have way to much cash around.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And great aunt & uncle and cousins...


I wish. We were close to Erin and her siblings... (she is really my cousin's daughter so I guess my second cousin... just same age as my girls so always thought of her as niece) but the family really closed ranks around her when she became ill and wanted to do everything themselves... but she and DH had a great group of friends as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally I can sit down properly which is a good thing since its going on 7pm .I cleaned all up I now have a nice clean tidy house again which shocked me as I've been outside for the last couple of hours cleaning the car , it goes in for its service tomorrow and husband laughs when I clean. the car as it's really sons although we do share and it will also get cleaned tomorrow as part of the service . I then had to clean myself as I always manage to get soaking wet , I came inside and house was still tidy no cups no drawers left open no mess in living room , mystery solved husband has fallen asleep . We were at the hospital yesterday as his chest started making a buzzing sound which panicked us slightly as we had heard it a couple of times before we realised what it was but all is well as we now know it is the magnets in my patio curtain that caused the problem but they still wanted to check him over and we where there a while which has worn him out


Sit and knit! You work too hard. Do the magnets need to come out of curtains?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, you certainly deserve a huge treat.
Maya and I walked and fed horses.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is one of those situations you just have to look for the positives, I guess.


Yes, still feel guilty but not willing to sacrifice my family and time any more, so have to accept the changes and get on with life, for better or worse.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, you certainly deserve a huge treat.
> Maya and I walked and fed horses.


LOL, well maybe not, but I never look a gift horse in the mouth.... Love all my great enabling buddies here.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sit and knit! You work too hard. Do the magnets need to come out of curtains?


Husband has an ICD fitted and the problem was when he sat outside he had his chair right up close to the doors , so the magnets affected the ICD .it was funny as we were looking round to see were this buzzing noise was coming from and it was him . He is fine walking through them just not sitting close to them which is a good thing as they really keep the flies out during the summer months when we leave the doors open


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up and can see rain is coming soon. I think I will try to get one room straightened for cleaner.... (or at least move the junk into the "no fly zone" room where cleaner is excused from working.) 

I also need to rewash hair. Put some spray on toner on after shampoo yesterday and must have used too much because I feel like a greased pig and don't look much better. v Can't go to the doctor with G looking this bedraggled. Ta ta.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought this was an interesting article especially since many of our members suffer from heartburn and reflux. --- sam

Chicken Soup Noodle Bowl

Take chicken soup to another level with this unique preparation. Turn uninspired leftover chicken and veggies from the fridge into satisfying noodle bowls. Warm chicken broth brings the meal together and creates a soothing dish that is high in protein, low in fat, and thus extremely heartburn friendly since a diet high in fat is known to trigger heartburn. Slurping up every last drop is highly encouraged.

Author: Dana Angelo White, MS, RD, ATC - Reviewed by a board-certified physician.
Total Time 20 min 
Prep 10 min, Cook 10 min 
Yield 1 serving (303 calories)

Ingredients

2 cups low-sodium chicken broth
1 ounce dry rice noodles
½ cup sugar snap peas
2 ounces shredded chicken

Preparation

1. Heat chicken broth in a small saucepan until simmering.

2. Add rice noodles and cook, stirring occasional until noodles are tender.

3. Add snap peas and cooked chicken and simmer for an additional 2 to 3 minutes until snap peas are slightly tender and all ingredients are warmed through.

4. Serve immediately.

Ingredient Variations and Substitutions

a. You can use any kind of leftover chicken for this recipe.

b. Be sure to use low-sodium chicken broth-it has plenty of seasoning, but isn't overdone with salt.

c. You can also use no-salt added broth and season with salt to taste.

d. In place of rice noodles try using traditional wheat pasta or packaged dried ramen noodles (without the seasoning packet).

e. Any combination of vegetables and protein can work nicely for this soup. Other heartburn-friendly ingredient combos include: green beans and pork tenderloin, shrimp and carrots, or chicken and butternut squash.

f. For a vegan version of this soup, use vegetable broth along with hearty veggies like mushrooms or eggplant, which make great meat substitutions texture-wise. Avoid using tomato-based ingredients as they tend to flare up the symptoms of heartburn.

Cooking and Serving Tips

a. Serve this soup in deep bowls with chopsticks. Store leftovers in an airtight container in the fridge for up to 2 days or freeze for up to 1 month.

b. This soup makes for an exciting brown bag lunch for school or the office; pack in a thermos and serve with a piece of fruit for a meal that will keep you satisfied all afternoon long.

Heartburn Friendly Casserole and Stew Recipes: These recipes are tasty, filling, but are safer for heartburn sufferers to eat than other casserole and stew recipes. They don't contain many of the ingredients, such as spices that can cause heartburn that some casserole and stew recipes do. If the recipes call for ingredients that trigger your heartburn, such as onions, you can easily leave those ingredients out.

Vegetable Beef Stew - https://www.verywell.com/vegetable-beef-stew-1742983
A hearty, stick-to-your-ribs meal without the heartburn.

Chicken Casserole - http://www.verywell.com/chicken-pot-pie-1742701
Casseroles make for a filling, satisfying meal. Using chicken breasts, which are lower in fat content, makes this dish a heartburn-friendly meal, since fatty foods can be a heartburn trigger for some people.

Chicken Noodle Soup with Vegetables - https://www.verywell.com/chicken-noodle-soup-with-vegetables-1742984
A great feel-good food, homemade chicken noodle soup is great anytime. An added plus is a recipe that's easy on the digestive system.

Chicken Pot Pie - http://www.verywell.com/chicken-pot-pie-1742701
A delicious chicken pot pie made from scratch with heartburn-friendly ingredients, including skinless chicken breasts and skim milk.

Tuna Noodle Casserole - http://www.verywell.com/tuna-walnut-salad-2242424
Tuna Noodle Casserole is easy to make, is a delicious dish, and is heartburn-friendly.

Heartburn Friendly Pasta Recipes

Pasta is a staple most people have in their pantries, and it has been used to make a lot of great dishes. The following recipes go way beyond simple macaroni and cheese.
Pasta can be a good choice of food for heartburn sufferers, since pasta generally doesn't trigger heartburn. It's what we add to it that we need to watch for. With this in mind, the following recipes are heartburn friendly and can be enjoyed by heartburn sufferers.
Beef and Mushroom Stroganoff - http://www.verywell.com/vegetable-beef-stew-1742983
Lean beef sirloin, low-fat ingredients, and pasta prepared without added fat turn an old favorite recipe into a heartburn-friendly dish.

No Tomato Sauce Lasagna - http://www.verywell.com/no-tomato-sauce-lasagna-1742808
Love lasagna but tomato-based products trigger your heartburn? Try this recipe for lasagna that will keep you from the acid reflux.

Turkey Tetrazzini - http://www.verywell.com/low-carb-turkey-or-chicken-tetrazzini-2242190
If you are looking for a delicious way to use your leftover turkey, then this recipe is for you. Using low-fat ingredients and omitting the spices makes this recipe a healthy and heartburn-safe alternative to the traditional recipe.

ARTICLE
Tips for Making Healthy Soup at Home - http://www.verywell.com/better-nutrition-with-homemade-soup-2506956

CATEGORY
Good and Bad Foods for Heartburn - http://www.verywell.com/heartburn-diet-foods-4014166

CATEGORY
Heartburn-Friendly Recipes - http://www.verywell.com/heartburn-main-dishes-recipes-4012760

ARTICLE
Heartburn Friendly Chicken Recipes - http://www.verywell.com/where-can-i-find-heartburn-friendly-chicken-recipes-1742590

VIDEO
Low Carb Dinner Ideas Using Spaghetti Squash_ http://www.verywell.com/low-carb-dinner-ideas-spaghetti-squash-2242971

NUTRITION: Tips for Making Healthy Soup at Home

Author: Shereen Lehman, MS - Reviewed by a board-certified physician.

Soup from a can is usually disappointing; with its mushy vegetables, tiny bits of meat and dull flavors that can't be repaired by all the salt that comes along with it. Escape the canned soup rut by making your own. It isn't as difficult as you might think and since you control what ingredients go in the soup, it can low in calories and nutritious.

Start with Broth

Your broth is the background flavor behind the rest of your ingredients.

Chicken, beef, and vegetable broths are the most common. Use beef broth for beef stew or beef and barley soups; use chicken broth for chicken soup or seafood chowders, and use vegetable broth for vegetable and bean soups.

Homemade broth is the most flavorful, and it's not difficult to make, just add your ingredients to a pot of water and let it simmer for a while. Strain out the solids and it's ready to use as a base for your soup, or you can store in the fridge or freeze for long-term storage.

• Homemade Vegetable Broth - https://www.verywell.com/alkaline-diet-recipe-vegetable-broth-88240

• Homemade Chicken Broth - http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/homemade-chicken-broth

• Homemade Beef Broth - http://thepioneerwoman.com/food-and-friends/how-to-make-beef-broth/

Canned broths, bouillon, and powdered soup bases are available at your grocery store. The flavors range from fairly tasty to rather nasty, but they're convenient. I usually keep a few quarts of vegetable broth on hand.

If you're using a recipe, it will tell you how much broth to use. If you're making it up as you go, then start with 6 to 8 cups of broth in a large pot. Let it simmer as you add the ingredients. You can add more broth later if you need it.

Healthy Ingredients: The healthiest soups have a lean protein source, lots of colorful vegetables and possibly a source of starch (hey, sounds just like a balanced meal). Lean cuts of chicken, turkey, beef, lamb or pork; or legumes add flavor, protein, vitamins and minerals.

Legumes also add lots of fiber: There's an almost endless list of vegetables that can be included in a healthful soup. Carrots, onions, green beans, kale, celery, broccoli, parsnips, zucchini, or whatever you like. They're all good because they're loaded with vitamins, minerals, and phytochemicals. Tomatoes and mushrooms are good for soup too. For starch, you can add potatoes, noodles, or rice.

Preparing the Proteins: Cut the meats into bite-size pieces and brown them in a pan before adding them to your soup. This way you can get rid of some of the extra fat. Clams or other types of seafood can be fresh or the kind that's already cooked and in a can. You don't need much because you're going to save room for the vegetables. For 8 ounces of broth, a cup or two of chopped cooked meat is enough. Dry beans and lentils should be cooked ahead of time, or you can buy canned beans that are ready to use. Pour the canned beans into a colander and rinse them excess sodium away before adding them to your soup.

Adding the Vegetables: Select your favorite veggies, cut them into bite-sized pieces and add them to your soup. You can choose several types or just a couple, depending on your mood. If you're going to use onions, you might want to brown them first, with a little garlic. Then add them to the pot. A cup or two of vegetables should be enough.

Selecting a Starch: Potatoes are prepared just like the other vegetables (choose red potatoes, or at least avoid the Russets -- they're too starchy and will fall apart in your soup). If you prefer, you can add barley, rice or pasta, keeping in mind that they'll expand as your soup cooks. If you add too much, you might run out of broth. A cup or so (dry) is probably enough.

Finishing Your Soup: At this point your soup might still be a little drab, so spruce it up with your favorite seasonings. Thyme, oregano, sage, parsley, and bay leaf will work with most soups.

Finally, let your soup simmer until it's ready to eat. Serve it with a nice little salad or some fresh bread.

Healthy Soup Recipes

If you don't feel like winging it, here are several easy recipes that feature healthful ingredients. Notice they all feature a clear broth; creamed soups are delicious, but they're also high in fat and calories.

Chicken Noodle Soup - https://www.verywell.com/chicken-noodle-soup-with-vegetables-1742984

Lamb Stew with Rosemary - http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/rosemary-lamb-stew

Vegetarian Bean and Barley Soup - http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchen/slow-cooker-bean-and-barley-soup-recipe

Vegetarian Chinese Hot and Sour Soup - http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/chinese-hot-and-sour-soup-231354

Beef Stew with Tomatoes - http://allrecipes.com/recipe/240939/alitas-tomato-beef-stew/

https://www.verywell.com/chicken-soup-noodle-bowl-4129115


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i could live with the scar tissue - silver nitrate is pain in capital letters. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I am an expert rester (Procrastinator) but my skin really liked the freedom. Hated putting all that stuff back on, but I'm being good... Everyone is happy with the progress but me.... too slow and still too deep to believe I will get off this machine any time soon, but they say I will. I am also starting to see an area that looks like the one that needed silver nitrate to burn off last time... but nurse can't do that and don't see Dr. for another week. Patience, Patience, Patience...RIGHT NOW!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you find all the missing money? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Mom always wanted BIG money from bank but I couldn't get her to put it in wallet so she pull out that white bank envelope with LOTS of money in it to pay for things. So dangerous and I was afraid it would get thrown out too. When I was a kid, everyone gave me money for birthdays because it was so close to Christmas. One year, I threw some out in the cards. Sure did some dumpster diving! (well...wastebaskets really:sm12: :sm12


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, still feel guilty but not willing to sacrifice my family and time any more, so have to accept the changes and get on with life, for better or worse.


Guilt is a hard one to get beyond. But I think it was for the best.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we are all prejudiced when it comes to our children and grandchildren and that is the way it should be. i really liked the second picture - so much joy in their faces.
--- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you need to take the magnets out of the curtain? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Finally I can sit down properly which is a good thing since its going on 7pm .I cleaned all up I now have a nice clean tidy house again which shocked me as I've been outside for the last couple of hours cleaning the car , it goes in for its service tomorrow and husband laughs when I clean. the car as it's really sons although we do share and it will also get cleaned tomorrow as part of the service . I then had to clean myself as I always manage to get soaking wet , I came inside and house was still tidy no cups no drawers left open no mess in living room , mystery solved husband has fallen asleep . We were at the hospital yesterday as his chest started making a buzzing sound which panicked us slightly as we had heard it a couple of times before we realised what it was but all is well as we now know it is the magnets in my patio curtain that caused the problem but they still wanted to check him over and we where there a while which has worn him out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> did you need to take the magnets out of the curtain? --- sam


No he just said need some to remember he can't sit right next to the doors


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a binder? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I used to love the smell and even had coffee candles. I can still drink if in a covered container, but not black anymore. Weird.
> 
> No, lung removal was 7 years ago and no wound vac. This all started with a spontaneous bowel perforation that ended up in an emergency colostomy. Had it reversed 4 months later but the first op was botched and they had to put me in coma and do over. Two of those had wound vacs but not this long or this deep. There were some hernias due to the surgeries and I didn't want them to strangulate so had them repaired in March of 2105. He didn't tell me he was putting in this huge piece of mesh and the drain also fell out causing an abscess and future problems. Last summer, a hot red hernia popped up... just as I as planning trip to KAP in Ohio. Immediate surgery only to discover MRSA so home for 2 weeks with PIC line and strong drugs. Back for removal of mesh surgery, but they couldn't get it all. This March, after I told them there was fluid on CT scan, they finally decided to do an aspiration to see if MRSA was back.... Too late, before they could do it I because super ill, stomach ruptured dumping all kinds of yuck.... back in hospital for immediate surgery and it was a tough one with huge opening to get all the mesh that was intermingled with tissue. They were afraid it was going to cause bowel removal, but eventually got it all (we hope). I had no idea I was going to wake up with this big cavern. I thought I would be stitched up and ready to go in just a couple weeks... HA! That is probably why this has been so tough. I wasn't prepared for this big wound and the aggravation of this blasted machine AND a binder... but I see light at the end of the tunnel and I am determined to make the trip this year... Will probably still be restricted and in binder with a wet/dry dressing but no Vac. Can't wait!!! (I do have a latent fungal infection - Aspergillus - in lung that they can't clear but I'm not giving any more body parts away so just monitor it once a year and wear mask and gloves when digging in dirt.) Not my plan to see white coats for a long, long time except for regular things. No more surgeries.... Can't afford them either! Bills keep going up and up and up. I know it sounds impossible, but I'm really in good shape and pretty healthy... just overweight a bit from not being alllowed to DO ANYTHING with all these surgeries and extended times. I can walk for exercise and no lifting so that means laundry, ironing, but no housecleaning or gardening. No yoga or Wii... No tub or pool. I am so ready to be done with it all!!!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I am back in the loop after a busy few days. I have only read up to page 3 so far, but maybe by Friday, I will have caught up! Could you all just stop talking for a while and give me a chance? ????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was going to say i have seen on television a law firm tell people to sign up if they have had trouble with mesh. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> May be my "All better" present to myself....
> 
> (DH wants me to join one of the class action lawsuits against the mesh manufacturer and has said that, if I get anything, I am to spend every last dime on myself because he feels I deserve it for the 2-3 years of my life pretty much lost unnecessarily due to poor medical care. I like his way of thinking!)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the duo colored leaves.


tami_ohio said:


> With all the talk about quilts, and since I am sitting in to RV looking at it as I wait for my nails to dry, here is a picture of the quilt my MIL made my DH. It is all hand pieced and hand quilted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good luck to your DH in getting them to listen. Perhaps the neighbor could attest to the fact that his is considerably lower yet uses more power however it could backfire on the neighbor and the jack up his bill!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Just that they hadn't read the meter for 16 months & that's the numbers it says. DH has seen power company people in the yard a few times but we don't know what they were doing. I'd say the meter isn't recording right, & think we should make them install another but since my name isn't on the bill they won't talk to me????????so DH will have to fight with them. The men had a big discussion about it at the party the other night & one neighbor has 200 cows & watering bowls as well as his house & his bill was like my house bill so no reason for this one to be so hih


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cut picture of the posse. LOL


Dreamweaver said:


> Jess's college roommate beat it once and then lost at age 35, leaving 2 youngsters.
> 
> Talked earlier about knitting hats for my DD, Jess. Here is her sister and GD's modeling them the night I gave them to her. Her "posse".


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree with your DH!!!!!


Dreamweaver said:


> May be my "All better" present to myself....
> 
> (DH wants me to join one of the class action lawsuits against the mesh manufacturer and has said that, if I get anything, I am to spend every last dime on myself because he feels I deserve it for the 2-3 years of my life pretty much lost unnecessarily due to poor medical care. I like his way of thinking!)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jynx now you just stop feeling guilty! You did so very much for your mom and with such grace and love. 
There is no reason whatsoever for you to feel guilty. If anyone should, it should be your brothers!



Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, still feel guilty but not willing to sacrifice my family and time any more, so have to accept the changes and get on with life, for better or worse.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DD found a vet who could see T-cat--he's still been very subdued and now one eye is not looking good--please send positive thoughts! I don't think he's had a stroke, but something is definitely going on. :sm03:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Definitely an heirloom. We also have a gold and white bear claw pattern that DH's grandmother pieced and his mom finished and a double wedding ring that his grandmother made. Those don't get used, only displayed.


It's beautiful--and I love double wedding ring and know how much work that is. I have a quilt my great-grandmother made and it doesn't get used either, just treasured and admired.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

amen i say amen



Gweniepooh said:


> Jynx now you just stop feeling guilty! You did so very much for your mom and with such grace and love.
> There is no reason whatsoever for you to feel guilty. If anyone should, it should be your brothers!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Jess's college roommate beat it once and then lost at age 35, leaving 2 youngsters.
> 
> Talked earlier about knitting hats for my DD, Jess. Here is her sister and GD's modeling them the night I gave them to her. Her "posse".


Cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally I can sit down properly which is a good thing since its going on 7pm .I cleaned all up I now have a nice clean tidy house again which shocked me as I've been outside for the last couple of hours cleaning the car , it goes in for its service tomorrow and husband laughs when I clean. the car as it's really sons although we do share and it will also get cleaned tomorrow as part of the service . I then had to clean myself as I always manage to get soaking wet , I came inside and house was still tidy no cups no drawers left open no mess in living room , mystery solved husband has fallen asleep . We were at the hospital yesterday as his chest started making a buzzing sound which panicked us slightly as we had heard it a couple of times before we realised what it was but all is well as we now know it is the magnets in my patio curtain that caused the problem but they still wanted to check him over and we where there a while which has worn him out


I'm glad the alarm was nothing serious for your DH but no doubt had you worried until it was checked. Weird the magnets from the curtain is strong enough to set it off.
Hope the house stays tidy for a while, I always say the reason I garden is it stays done, if I clean house someone messes it before I'm even done, but the garden stays done for a while


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I used to love the smell and even had coffee candles. I can still drink if in a covered container, but not black anymore. Weird.
> 
> No, lung removal was 7 years ago and no wound vac. This all started with a spontaneous bowel perforation that ended up in an emergency colostomy. Had it reversed 4 months later but the first op was botched and they had to put me in coma and do over. Two of those had wound vacs but not this long or this deep. There were some hernias due to the surgeries and I didn't want them to strangulate so had them repaired in March of 2105. He didn't tell me he was putting in this huge piece of mesh and the drain also fell out causing an abscess and future problems. Last summer, a hot red hernia popped up... just as I as planning trip to KAP in Ohio. Immediate surgery only to discover MRSA so home for 2 weeks with PIC line and strong drugs. Back for removal of mesh surgery, but they couldn't get it all. This March, after I told them there was fluid on CT scan, they finally decided to do an aspiration to see if MRSA was back.... Too late, before they could do it I because super ill, stomach ruptured dumping all kinds of yuck.... back in hospital for immediate surgery and it was a tough one with huge opening to get all the mesh that was intermingled with tissue. They were afraid it was going to cause bowel removal, but eventually got it all (we hope). I had no idea I was going to wake up with this big cavern. I thought I would be stitched up and ready to go in just a couple weeks... HA! That is probably why this has been so tough. I wasn't prepared for this big wound and the aggravation of this blasted machine AND a binder... but I see light at the end of the tunnel and I am determined to make the trip this year... Will probably still be restricted and in binder with a wet/dry dressing but no Vac. Can't wait!!! (I do have a latent fungal infection - Aspergillus - in lung that they can't clear but I'm not giving any more body parts away so just monitor it once a year and wear mask and gloves when digging in dirt.) Not my plan to see white coats for a long, long time except for regular things. No more surgeries.... Can't afford them either! Bills keep going up and up and up. I know it sounds impossible, but I'm really in good shape and pretty healthy... just overweight a bit from not being alllowed to DO ANYTHING with all these surgeries and extended times. I can walk for exercise and no lifting so that means laundry, ironing, but no housecleaning or gardening. No yoga or Wii... No tub or pool. I am so ready to be done with it all!!!


You have really had a terrible time, no wonder you are tired of it all. I sure hope you heal well & can enjoy life for a while, good grief


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD found a vet who could see T-cat--he's still been very subdued and now one eye is not looking good--please send positive thoughts! I don't think he's had a stroke, but something is definitely going on. :sm03:


Healing energy sent for T-cat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie was you who has all the spare stuffing as there is a cute free pattern for a puppy dog on letsknit.co.uk
> I'm going to try a direct link but not sure wether it will work
> http://www.letsknit.co.uk/free-knitting-patterns/Easy-puppy-trio?utm_source=lknewsletter
> Yes it does


Cute!, thank you, yes, I came home with a huge bag of stuffing from last quilting day


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Healing energy sent for T-cat.


Thank you. I'm sitting here snuggling his brother while we wait.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i could live with the scar tissue - silver nitrate is pain in capital letters. --- sam


Maybe scar tissue doesn't have nerves? I don't remember feeling a thing, just the smoke. I really don't care about it except that it is right at waist and the last time that area was raised keloid scar and it bothered me with snug jeans waistbands.

As to finding the money..... I sure hope so! When my friend's mom was in the retirement home and we were moving her from one room to another, we went through every purse and pocket because she had money everywhere and jewelry.

I am most sad that the gold engraved hard circular bracelet that was a family heirloom and promised to me since I was 15 disappeared in the last couple months mom was here. Every time I visited in her other homes she would tell me where it was.. as she moved it from scarf drawer to in a sock, whatever. It was her mother's from a suitor before grandpa and mom received it when she was 16 and was wearing it every day toward the end of her stay here, but wanted it to go from eldest daughter to eldest daughter. I think I know what happened, but can't prove it so..... I'm not that object oriented, but that was the only thing that mom had specifically wanted me to have, it had several special meanings to me and I had been waiting a whole lot of years..... Besides, I would have liked Dre'a and Rachel to have had it from me..... I learned my lesson though. I've told the girls to take anything of mine that they want now or at least let their wishes be known to me and their sister...... don't wait.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a binder? --- sam


A very large deep elastic piece with padding over tummy that velcros on tightly (binds) around abdomen. It is hot, bulky and and digs in to me when I am sitting. I swore I would never in my life wear a girdle.... and here I am in practically the same thing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am back in the loop after a busy few days. I have only read up to page 3 so far, but maybe by Friday, I will have caught up! Could you all just stop talking for a while and give me a chance? ????????


I think that every day when I see all the pages I need to read to stay caught up...... but I'm one of the worst offenders so can't say much....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was going to say i have seen on television a law firm tell people to sign up if they have had trouble with mesh. --- sam


Lots and lots of them. Some have already been settled and you just have to ask for your piece of the pie. I'm not one to sue, but this has been a mess and I will if I can do it without lawyer's fees. I already have itemized bill from hospital that names the particular mesh and need to run down and pick up the transcript of the 5 hospital stays and 4 operations between the two hospitals.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I so agree with your DH!!!!!


 :sm17: Yeah, I was good until the hernia one and then started to feel mutilated. This last one was kind of my last straw, physically and mentally.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD found a vet who could see T-cat--he's still been very subdued and now one eye is not looking good--please send positive thoughts! I don't think he's had a stroke, but something is definitely going on. :sm03:


Thinking positive thoughts and wish T-cat be well soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband has an ICD fitted and the problem was when he sat outside he had his chair right up close to the doors , so the magnets affected the ICD .it was funny as we were looking round to see were this buzzing noise was coming from and it was him . He is fine walking through them just not sitting close to them which is a good thing as they really keep the flies out during the summer months when we leave the doors open


Glad they don't do any permanent damage.... and that you don't have to get rid of the panels.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cut picture of the posse. LOL


Thanks. The girls have grown so, but the whole family is great at hamming it up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jynx now you just stop feeling guilty! You did so very much for your mom and with such grace and love.
> There is no reason whatsoever for you to feel guilty. If anyone should, it should be your brothers!


Thanks, I know my Wonder Woman days are over.... but it was a harsh reality.

BTW.... tried my paraffin again today and it is just to danged hot. DH got out the thermometer and it is 140 degrees at the hottest and no way to cool off because it starts skimming over. I am trying to find a number for Homedics now or will be visiting Bed, Bath and Beyond. He gave it to me for Christmas, but this was my first time to use it. That could be very dangerous for anyone with nerve damage or diabetes. Does yours have a temp. control? I am so disappointed because it did so much good in therapy. I did it today but no soaking, in and out as quick as possible and still burned. Couldn't even think of getting wrist down in it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> amen i say amen


Thanks, Sam.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You have really had a terrible time, no wonder you are tired of it all. I sure hope you heal well & can enjoy life for a while, good grief


That's the plan and it can't be soon enough...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lost what little momentum I had today when DH called and i had to throw on clothes and pick him up at garage. They are putting the new air conditioning in it. He came home long enough to put some fertilizer on yard and then left for farm for second time today so my dinner is going to be super late. Should go hide some of the clutter and wash hair but think I'll find a knitting project for tomorrow while we wait for labs.... It has been so long.... I need something easy and foolproof to get back in the groove.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pretty nasty looking, hope you didn't get a bad storm.
> 
> I found the watermelon seeds, not sure if they will be shipped quick enough for this year, have to wait & see


It blew, rained, thundered, and lighteninged, I slept by a baby. lol Some places got hail, thankfully we did not, it's raining this afternoon again, but not nearly so bad a storm, just a light rain mostly.

Great that you found the seeds, hopefully they'll make it to you soon enough.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mom always wanted BIG money from bank but I couldn't get her to put it in wallet so she pull out that white bank envelope with LOTS of money in it to pay for things. So dangerous and I was afraid it would get thrown out too. When I was a kid, everyone gave me money for birthdays because it was so close to Christmas. One year, I threw some out in the cards. Sure did some dumpster diving! (well...wastebaskets really:sm12: :sm12


That is definitely not safe, I leave it in the bank envelope sometimes, but it's in my wallet either way and I never pull the whole envelope out, just the money I need. 
Marla threw away an envelope of mine out of my car door without looking and there was a $10 in it, I was so not happy, so now she checks or asks first, I had taken it out of my purse because I had somethings in my purse that I didn't want to carry around, she threw away a lot of papers I needed too, but at least they were replaceable, I'm just glad the envelope only had a 10 in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well at least 3 of us want to try them at some time.
> 
> It's dark and overcast and rain showers as well as cool so I decided that as there is wood and a wood heater here I would light it. So a lovely fire burning starting to put out heat. Crackling away. So about to make a coffee get some more complicated knitting than vanilla socks and sit by the fire


 :sm24:

That sounds like a lovely way to spend the afternoon/evening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We are to get it for a full week on and off starting..... wait for it..... Wed. AM as we are on the way to surgery..... It was 90 yesterday and darned close today.


Wow! I hope it's not too bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH isn't happy about the power either, that horrid bill stands????


UGH!!! That sucks!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My cousin George, in one storm had the sea up to the window sills. They have since moved!


 :sm06: 
I hope they had a boat handy in case.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's hooked on American Ninja Warrior - at this pace, he'll be doing it someday.


LOL!! Thats not a bad thing, definitely worse things he could be hooked on and wanting to accomplish. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have the class and will have my laptop with me if you are interested in watching it.


That would be cool. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> With all the talk about quilts, and since I am sitting in to RV looking at it as I wait for my nails to dry, here is a picture of the quilt my MIL made my DH. It is all hand pieced and hand quilted.


That's gorgeous!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> With all the talk about quilts, and since I am sitting in to RV looking at it as I wait for my nails to dry, here is a picture of the quilt my MIL made my DH. It is all hand pieced and hand quilted.


That would be lovely in the RV.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just that they hadn't read the meter for 16 months & that's the numbers it says. DH has seen power company people in the yard a few times but we don't know what they were doing. I'd say the meter isn't recording right, & think we should make them install another but since my name isn't on the bill they won't talk to me????????so DH will have to fight with them. The men had a big discussion about it at the party the other night & one neighbor has 200 cows & watering bowls as well as his house & his bill was like my house bill so no reason for this one to be so hih


I wish your DH lots of luck with getting them to put in a new meter, that's rediculous that one persons bill is lower and someone who hardly uses any power, has a much higher bill.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The vet didn't see any injury in T-cat's eye, which is good, and it may be from allergies but without further tests, it'll be hard to know. She gave DD some drops and we'll see how it is in a couple of days. He seemed more relaxed when they got back (and so were we!). A huge relief.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems quite a few old people like to carry cash not thinking of the danger. My FIL used to do that & an old man in Turtleford cashed his pension cheque, then went to the store & got groceries, a fellow saw his roll of cash, followed him home & killed him to get the money. He was caught & is in prison but people had made complaints about him lurking around a few days before & are quite bitter the police didn't deal with him then.


Christophers close friend in Texas' dad used to use the dollar coins for everything, he would go to the bank whenever he wanted money and get a box of the rolls of those, used to drive everyone in town crazy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Jess's college roommate beat it once and then lost at age 35, leaving 2 youngsters.
> 
> Talked earlier about knitting hats for my DD, Jess. Here is her sister and GD's modeling them the night I gave them to her. Her "posse".


Great picture!! Your daughter looks like you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally I can sit down properly which is a good thing since its going on 7pm .I cleaned all up I now have a nice clean tidy house again which shocked me as I've been outside for the last couple of hours cleaning the car , it goes in for its service tomorrow and husband laughs when I clean. the car as it's really sons although we do share and it will also get cleaned tomorrow as part of the service . I then had to clean myself as I always manage to get soaking wet , I came inside and house was still tidy no cups no drawers left open no mess in living room , mystery solved husband has fallen asleep . We were at the hospital yesterday as his chest started making a buzzing sound which panicked us slightly as we had heard it a couple of times before we realised what it was but all is well as we now know it is the magnets in my patio curtain that caused the problem but they still wanted to check him over and we where there a while which has worn him out


Wow! I'm glad that both the house and your DH are fine.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks, I know my Wonder Woman days are over.... but it was a harsh reality.
> 
> BTW.... tried my paraffin again today and it is just to danged hot. DH got out the thermometer and it is 140 degrees at the hottest and no way to cool off because it starts skimming over. I am trying to find a number for Homedics now or will be visiting Bed, Bath and Beyond. He gave it to me for Christmas, but this was my first time to use it. That could be very dangerous for anyone with nerve damage or diabetes. Does yours have a temp. control? I am so disappointed because it did so much good in therapy. I did it today but no soaking, in and out as quick as possible and still burned. Couldn't even think of getting wrist down in it.


My soldering iron has an external thermostat (the thermostat plugs into the wall and the iron plugs into the thermostat, and you put thermostat dial on what you want). I wonder if something like that might be less expensive than buying a whole new one?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> May be my "All better" present to myself....
> 
> (DH wants me to join one of the class action lawsuits against the mesh manufacturer and has said that, if I get anything, I am to spend every last dime on myself because he feels I deserve it for the 2-3 years of my life pretty much lost unnecessarily due to poor medical care. I like his way of thinking!)


Wouldn't it be wonderful to get a settlement for a decent amount of money? I also like his thinking.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That's how I was the one day last week. Never had anything like it before. One pill and all better, but what a miserable day!!! No gardening today!!!!


Thank goodness my tincture works better than claritin used to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As you could see in one of the photos, they are often just about at sea level- there is a lot of higher ground too- George made his living in smoked salmon- an occupation that sounds ideal to me.


mmmm....Smoked salmon...... I love smoked salmon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! Hope t-cat recovers quickly. Edit: saw the vet gave DD some drops for T-cat's eye. Hope it helps and good to hear he is more relaxed.


sassafras123 said:


> Healing energy sent for T-cat.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> mmmm....Smoked salmon...... I love smoked salmon.


Me too, I love to make up a dip or spread, using thinly sliced smoked salmon, cream cheese, chives, lemon juice all mixed together to form the dip and have it on toast, or dipped into chips. Yum! We have terrific salmon farms here, and wild ones in rivers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It does not have a temperature control but certainly doesn't get that hot. I've only used it a few times and should do it more often.
Like I said, I'll gladly bring it to KAP if you want to try it out. (or any one else) Unless requested though I will not.


Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks, I know my Wonder Woman days are over.... but it was a harsh reality.
> 
> BTW.... tried my paraffin again today and it is just to danged hot. DH got out the thermometer and it is 140 degrees at the hottest and no way to cool off because it starts skimming over. I am trying to find a number for Homedics now or will be visiting Bed, Bath and Beyond. He gave it to me for Christmas, but this was my first time to use it. That could be very dangerous for anyone with nerve damage or diabetes. Does yours have a temp. control? I am so disappointed because it did so much good in therapy. I did it today but no soaking, in and out as quick as possible and still burned. Couldn't even think of getting wrist down in it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just did a last check of all the chatter here. Has been a lazy day. Tomorrow having my hair re-purpled by my usual hair dresser. I showed her what had been done and how it didn't last long at all. I told her what they wanted to do (bleach out my hair to "open the folicles" and she agreed with me that no way was I having that done. Anyway, I know the product she has used in the past has lasted so we shall see. I must say I got quite tickled at the recent chatter about women dyeing their hair a color other than what they were born with. My hair, when young as such a dark brown most folks thought of it as black. I'm actually quite happy with my silvery-gray hair now but just love playing around with color and since purple is my favorite color.....well, those that really know me know I just like having fun and doing things different. Shoot, at the first KAP my hair was maybe 1/4 of an inch all over and now it is past my shoulders! LOL. I always figure....it's just hair.

Okay, I'm out of here for tonight. Been getting up early for me lately (7:30ish) so subsequently heading to bed earlier. Take care all and play nice. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i could live with the scar tissue - silver nitrate is pain in capital letters. --- sam


It sure is, I've had it used on cancre sores, it fixes them but sure hurts


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am back in the loop after a busy few days. I have only read up to page 3 so far, but maybe by Friday, I will have caught up! Could you all just stop talking for a while and give me a chance? ????????


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's beautiful--and I love double wedding ring and know how much work that is. I have a quilt my great-grandmother made and it doesn't get used either, just treasured and admired.


I have a parasol lady ? Not sure if that's the name but it's ladies with parasols that my mom had made by my uncles(Her brother) wife when I was 6, it's getting so rotten, I'm sure if I washed it it would fall to pieces.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Maybe scar tissue doesn't have nerves? I don't remember feeling a thing, just the smoke. I really don't care about it except that it is right at waist and the last time that area was raised keloid scar and it bothered me with snug jeans waistbands.
> 
> As to finding the money..... I sure hope so! When my friend's mom was in the retirement home and we were moving her from one room to another, we went through every purse and pocket because she had money everywhere and jewelry.
> 
> I am most sad that the gold engraved hard circular bracelet that was a family heirloom and promised to me since I was 15 disappeared in the last couple months mom was here. Every time I visited in her other homes she would tell me where it was.. as she moved it from scarf drawer to in a sock, whatever. It was her mother's from a suitor before grandpa and mom received it when she was 16 and was wearing it every day toward the end of her stay here, but wanted it to go from eldest daughter to eldest daughter. I think I know what happened, but can't prove it so..... I'm not that object oriented, but that was the only thing that mom had specifically wanted me to have, it had several special meanings to me and I had been waiting a whole lot of years..... Besides, I would have liked Dre'a and Rachel to have had it from me..... I learned my lesson though. I've told the girls to take anything of mine that they want now or at least let their wishes be known to me and their sister...... don't wait.


Sad the bracelet didn't get to you. My brother & his CL wife lived in my mom's house for several years after she died, many things went missing & some to the dump that I would have like to have but nothing was offered???? Before mom died she promised me her China cabinet that had been a community wedding gift, that & a couple of dishes are all I have from her. My sister said several of her things also disappeared, I shouldn't speak ill of the dead but brothers CL was a little light fingered


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lots and lots of them. Some have already been settled and you just have to ask for your piece of the pie. I'm not one to sue, but this has been a mess and I will if I can do it without lawyer's fees. I already have itemized bill from hospital that names the particular mesh and need to run down and pick up the transcript of the 5 hospital stays and 4 operations between the two hospitals.


If it's cost you $$ in hospital bills, you should at least try to get that covered. Don't lawyers get a % of settlements rather than being out of pocket?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD found a vet who could see T-cat--he's still been very subdued and now one eye is not looking good--please send positive thoughts! I don't think he's had a stroke, but something is definitely going on. :sm03:


I sure hope that it's nothing major and he's okay.

I see that it may be allergies, I hope that the drops work and he's just fine with them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just did a last check of all the chatter here. Has been a lazy day. Tomorrow having my hair re-purpled by my usual hair dresser. I showed her what had been done and how it didn't last long at all. I told her what they wanted to do (bleach out my hair to "open the folicles" and she agreed with me that no way was I having that done. Anyway, I know the product she has used in the past has lasted so we shall see. I must say I got quite tickled at the recent chatter about women dyeing their hair a color other than what they were born with. My hair, when young as such a dark brown most folks thought of it as black. I'm actually quite happy with my silvery-gray hair now but just love playing around with color and since purple is my favorite color.....well, those that really know me know I just like having fun and doing things different. Shoot, at the first KAP my hair was maybe 1/4 of an inch all over and now it is past my shoulders! LOL. I always figure....it's just hair.
> 
> Okay, I'm out of here for tonight. Been getting up early for me lately (7:30ish) so subsequently heading to bed earlier. Take care all and play nice. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


That's my philosophy, it's just hair, in most cases it grows back just fine.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My soldering iron has an external thermostat (the thermostat plugs into the wall and the iron plugs into the thermostat, and you put thermostat dial on what you want). I wonder if something like that might be less expensive than buying a whole new one?


I didn't know there was such a thing, I'm Going to look for one.

Good news your cat is OK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am back in the loop after a busy few days. I have only read up to page 3 so far, but maybe by Friday, I will have caught up! Could you all just stop talking for a while and give me a chance? ????????


LOL, and here by I have added to the load!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Healing energy sent for T-cat.


From me too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lovely hand applique and she sure didn't skimp on the hand quilting. It is gorgeous.


She did not believe in using the sewing machine for any part of quilting! I am happy it is getting use again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i am beside joy joining my healing energy vibes to surround T-cat with warm healing energy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Healing energy sent for T-cat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06:
> I hope they had a boat handy in case.


Never having visited, I'm not sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> mmmm....Smoked salmon...... I love smoked salmon.


That reminds me I bought a piece yesterday- I've now changed my mind about what I will have for tea!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD found a vet who could see T-cat--he's still been very subdued and now one eye is not looking good--please send positive thoughts! I don't think he's had a stroke, but something is definitely going on. :sm03:


Sending!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it won't be long now when you can throw it away for good. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> A very large deep elastic piece with padding over tummy that velcros on tightly (binds) around abdomen. It is hot, bulky and and digs in to me when I am sitting. I swore I would never in my life wear a girdle.... and here I am in practically the same thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Never having visited, I'm not sure!


You certainly wouldn't have wanted to visit during the rainy season. lol Or high tide. :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> That would be lovely in the RV.


Anyone coming to KAP can see it! It will be in there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love your purple hair - people that complain would like to do the same thing but don't have the chutzpah to do it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just did a last check of all the chatter here. Has been a lazy day. Tomorrow having my hair re-purpled by my usual hair dresser. I showed her what had been done and how it didn't last long at all. I told her what they wanted to do (bleach out my hair to "open the folicles" and she agreed with me that no way was I having that done. Anyway, I know the product she has used in the past has lasted so we shall see. I must say I got quite tickled at the recent chatter about women dyeing their hair a color other than what they were born with. My hair, when young as such a dark brown most folks thought of it as black. I'm actually quite happy with my silvery-gray hair now but just love playing around with color and since purple is my favorite color.....well, those that really know me know I just like having fun and doing things different. Shoot, at the first KAP my hair was maybe 1/4 of an inch all over and now it is past my shoulders! LOL. I always figure....it's just hair.
> 
> Okay, I'm out of here for tonight. Been getting up early for me lately (7:30ish) so subsequently heading to bed earlier. Take care all and play nice. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they get the majority of the money. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> If it's cost you $$ in hospital bills, you should at least try to get that covered. Don't lawyers get a % of settlements rather than being out of pocket?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Night!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am an expert rester (Procrastinator) but my skin really liked the freedom. Hated putting all that stuff back on, but I'm being good... Everyone is happy with the progress but me.... too slow and still too deep to believe I will get off this machine any time soon, but they say I will. I am also starting to see an area that looks like the one that needed silver nitrate to burn off last time... but nurse can't do that and don't see Dr. for another week. Patience, Patience, Patience...RIGHT NOW!


Jynx, when you mentioned that your skin is irritated where the plastic film goes on I remembered something that DH bought and sprayed on my skin before the film went on. The nurse used it too when she did my dressing change. I asked DH if we still had the product, and he found two different bottles of skin protectant sprays that we used back then. The one DH bought is called Skin-Prep protective spray and the brand name is Smith and Nephew, Inc. St. Petersburg, Fla. Their number is 1-800-876-1261. We purchased it at a local pharmacy. The nurse brought a similar product called 3M Cavilon No Sting Barrier Film. The first one says effective protection between tape and skin, reduces risk of tape stripping, helps tape, film, and appliance adhesion. The 3M product says it protects damaged skin or intact skin from adhesive trauma, friction, or wetness (drainage, etc). The phone number is 1-800-228-3957 I thought you might be able to use this information. Marilyn K.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> The vet didn't see any injury in T-cat's eye, which is good, and it may be from allergies but without further tests, it'll be hard to know. She gave DD some drops and we'll see how it is in a couple of days. He seemed more relaxed when they got back (and so were we!). A huge relief.


That is good news Sorlenna, hope the drops help


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just did a last check of all the chatter here. Has been a lazy day. Tomorrow having my hair re-purpled by my usual hair dresser. I showed her what had been done and how it didn't last long at all. I told her what they wanted to do (bleach out my hair to "open the folicles" and she agreed with me that no way was I having that done. Anyway, I know the product she has used in the past has lasted so we shall see. I must say I got quite tickled at the recent chatter about women dyeing their hair a color other than what they were born with. My hair, when young as such a dark brown most folks thought of it as black. I'm actually quite happy with my silvery-gray hair now but just love playing around with color and since purple is my favorite color.....well, those that really know me know I just like having fun and doing things different. Shoot, at the first KAP my hair was maybe 1/4 of an inch all over and now it is past my shoulders! LOL. I always figure....it's just hair.
> 
> Okay, I'm out of here for tonight. Been getting up early for me lately (7:30ish) so subsequently heading to bed earlier. Take care all and play nice. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Your hair is gorgeous Gwen hope your hairdresser can get the colour to last longer, as your hair is getting longer mine is getting shorter , it used to be down passed my shoulders but now it's just passed my ears . Next time it will be short . I've not had it short short in a lot of years so I reckon it's time and like you say if I don't like it then can always grow it again


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The kitty's eye doesn't look any different yet, but he got the second drop in it just now and it seems to make it *feel* better--he barely argued about it. Heh. I looked up the medicine like I always do and found it has a lubricant in addition to the antibiotic (which I could tell from the name, but one ingredient had me curious). So soothing, I'm thinking. It just looks terrible...hoping tomorrow we'll see an improvement, but she did say it might take a couple of days. Poor bubby. What had me most worried was that his one pupil isn't responding to light (why I thought about a stroke, but he's getting around, eating, and using the litter box fine, so I didn't really believe that was it). 

I worked on the quilt a bit, now joining the strips, hand sewing those. I find it meditative... I'd love to do one completely by hand but have too many WIPs to consider that anytime soon.

Off to bed now, hugs and blessings, and thanks for the good thoughts for kitty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> love your purple hair - people that complain would like to do the same thing but don't have the chutzpah to do it. --- sam


I love the look but I know my DH would have me committed if I came home with it????????. I've never been braves enough to add streaks

Gwen, I love your hair


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I just spent most of an hour hauling most of my plants in from the greenhouse, one station says it's to get -2 C tonight & another -4???????? I put an old heater in there but at -4 it won't keep up so I brought in all but the petunias & dahlias which I wrapped in blankets. Supposed to get 2 cold night, then warm up, by the weekend some plants should be able to go out.

I went to that funeral this afternoon, got to visit with lots of people who worked at the hospital & others I hadn't seen for a long time, it was definitely a celebration of life well lived rather than a sad affair

DH got my washer fixed yesterday so I got the laundry caught up again, just a little piece of plastic in the trap but what an ordeal to get to it. He says this is the last Whirlpool coming in this house, the old model you could remove a small panel in front to access it, now you have to pull it out & remove the back. Seems they don't want people to fix anything themselves ????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is definitely not safe, I leave it in the bank envelope sometimes, but it's in my wallet either way and I never pull the whole envelope out, just the money I need.
> Marla threw away an envelope of mine out of my car door without looking and there was a $10 in it, I was so not happy, so now she checks or asks first, I had taken it out of my purse because I had somethings in my purse that I didn't want to carry around, she threw away a lot of papers I needed too, but at least they were replaceable, I'm just glad the envelope only had a 10 in it.


Oops.... I hate when DH leaves papers or things in my car, or any place else for that matter, because I don't know what is trash and what is treasure. Glad you could replace the papers...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The vet didn't see any injury in T-cat's eye, which is good, and it may be from allergies but without further tests, it'll be hard to know. She gave DD some drops and we'll see how it is in a couple of days. He seemed more relaxed when they got back (and so were we!). A huge relief.


Whew! That's good news. Lots of luck getting those drops in, but hope that is all it is and he perks up soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christophers close friend in Texas' dad used to use the dollar coins for everything, he would go to the bank whenever he wanted money and get a box of the rolls of those, used to drive everyone in town crazy.


LOL... one of the parking places gave those in change in their machines. I was always afraid I would spend incorrectly. They aren't different enough in size, but nice to collect.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great picture!! Your daughter looks like you.


LOL.... but a skinny and tall me..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My soldering iron has an external thermostat (the thermostat plugs into the wall and the iron plugs into the thermostat, and you put thermostat dial on what you want). I wonder if something like that might be less expensive than buying a whole new one?


WOW... that would be a great thing for it and the soldering iron and the heat gun... I'll do a search tomorrow. Excellent idea. That's a new one on me.
:sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful to get a settlement for a decent amount of money? I also like his thinking.


YEP, just hope it isn't a big legal expense to do it... I know you have to spend money to make money, but I can't afford it...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It does not have a temperature control but certainly doesn't get that hot. I've only used it a few times and should do it more often.
> Like I said, I'll gladly bring it to KAP if you want to try it out. (or any one else) Unless requested though I will not.


Sweet of you, but hate to have you haul it since you and M will have plenty to tote. What brand is it? If I can't get this one replaced or find an external thermostat, I do want to replace because I love the way it feels and would do it weekly at least.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just did a last check of all the chatter here. Has been a lazy day. Tomorrow having my hair re-purpled by my usual hair dresser. I showed her what had been done and how it didn't last long at all. I told her what they wanted to do (bleach out my hair to "open the folicles" and she agreed with me that no way was I having that done. Anyway, I know the product she has used in the past has lasted so we shall see. I must say I got quite tickled at the recent chatter about women dyeing their hair a color other than what they were born with. My hair, when young as such a dark brown most folks thought of it as black. I'm actually quite happy with my silvery-gray hair now but just love playing around with color and since purple is my favorite color.....well, those that really know me know I just like having fun and doing things different. Shoot, at the first KAP my hair was maybe 1/4 of an inch all over and now it is past my shoulders! LOL. I always figure....it's just hair.
> 
> Okay, I'm out of here for tonight. Been getting up early for me lately (7:30ish) so subsequently heading to bed earlier. Take care all and play nice. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Yeah, but you're not trying to pretend that is your "natural" color.... Wish I had kept growing mine but got fed up and chopped it off. Dh wants me to go purple. I'm thinking bald would be good... Wish it would turn grey and have some body.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It sure is, I've had it used on cancre sores, it fixes them but sure hurts


OUCH!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If it's cost you $$ in hospital bills, you should at least try to get that covered. Don't lawyers get a % of settlements rather than being out of pocket?


Usually, if they win, but I don't know how these class action ones work.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> it won't be long now when you can throw it away for good. --- sam


 :sm17: He would like me to wear it for life.... not happening and he knows it. It will have to be on when I change to wet to dry dressings but just don't want another summer in it. Both (with WV) are really bugging me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Jynx, when you mentioned that your skin is irritated where the plastic film goes on I remembered something that DH bought and sprayed on my skin before the film went on. The nurse used it too when she did my dressing change. I asked DH if we still had the product, and he found two different bottles of skin protectant sprays that we used back then. The one DH bought is called Skin-Prep protective spray and the brand name is Smith and Nephew, Inc. St. Petersburg, Fla. Their number is 1-800-876-1261. We purchased it at a local pharmacy. The nurse brought a similar product called 3M Cavilon No Sting Barrier Film. The first one says effective protection between tape and skin, reduces risk of tape stripping, helps tape, film, and appliance adhesion. The 3M product says it protects damaged skin or intact skin from adhesive trauma, friction, or wetness (drainage, etc). The phone number is 1-800-228-3957 I thought you might be able to use this information. Marilyn K.


Thank you! I will check them out. I had some from last time that was a spray and also have an adhesive remover, but ran out of spray. Brava from Coloplast worked well but used up all my reserves. I am using an alcohol wipe to clean and then a skin prep wipe but maybe need something a little stronger or a couple of applications. I'll call them both tomorrow. I've been pretty lucky up until now. Thanks again.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I just spent most of an hour hauling most of my plants in from the greenhouse, one station says it's to get -2 C tonight & another -4???????? I put an old heater in there but at -4 it won't keep up so I brought in all but the petunias & dahlias which I wrapped in blankets. Supposed to get 2 cold night, then warm up, by the weekend some plants should be able to go out.
> 
> I went to that funeral this afternoon, got to visit with lots of people who worked at the hospital & others I hadn't seen for a long time, it was definitely a celebration of life well lived rather than a sad affair
> 
> DH got my washer fixed yesterday so I got the laundry caught up again, just a little piece of plastic in the trap but what an ordeal to get to it. He says this is the last Whirlpool coming in this house, the old model you could remove a small panel in front to access it, now you have to pull it out & remove the back. Seems they don't want people to fix anything themselves ????


That's the truth. My new washer won't let me add clothes while water is running. The machine thinks it's smarter than people.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

After 2 and the storm is about to hit. I need to be up in a few hours and still need to find a project so off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think that every day when I see all the pages I need to read to stay caught up...... but I'm one of the worst offenders so can't say much....


At least it gives you lots of posts you don't need to read!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hope DHs excision goes well- and that this time they manage to get it all so you don't need to go through this again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You certainly wouldn't have wanted to visit during the rainy season. lol Or high tide. :sm23:


Rainy Season? Scotland? When is Scotland not wet? But the area is very prone to Atlantic Gales!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YEP, just hope it isn't a big legal expense to do it... I know you have to spend money to make money, but I can't afford it...


All of the ads here state that the attorneys take their cut out of the settlement (30+%). It doesn't cost you anything to call the number and find out what they would need to have before you do all the running around yourself - let them ask you for what they need to proceed; get those things and then let their investigators get whatever they need for your case - make them earn the money they're getting. They'll be able to get the information much more quickly with subpoenas, etc.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm17: He would like me to wear it for life.... not happening and he knows it. It will have to be on when I change to wet to dry dressings but just don't want another summer in it. Both (with WV) are really bugging me.


How about you ask him if a tummy control panty hose panty (no legs) would do the same thing. that may be much more comfortable.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jynx. Hope the surgery today goes well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Am still trying to catch up so I havent been commenting.......

Loved all the photos of grandchildren, quilts and socks.

Fingers crossed Jynx for getting rid of the dratted pump, finally.

Sorry to hear about the huge bills re Sonja and Bonnie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's the photo of the backyard now complete with some trees to replace those that have been destroyed by disease and storms.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I just spent most of an hour hauling most of my plants in from the greenhouse, one station says it's to get -2 C tonight & another -4???????? I put an old heater in there but at -4 it won't keep up so I brought in all but the petunias & dahlias which I wrapped in blankets. Supposed to get 2 cold night, then warm up, by the weekend some plants should be able to go out.
> 
> I went to that funeral this afternoon, got to visit with lots of people who worked at the hospital & others I hadn't seen for a long time, it was definitely a celebration of life well lived rather than a sad affair
> 
> DH got my washer fixed yesterday so I got the laundry caught up again, just a little piece of plastic in the trap but what an ordeal to get to it. He says this is the last Whirlpool coming in this house, the old model you could remove a small panel in front to access it, now you have to pull it out & remove the back. Seems they don't want people to fix anything themselves ????


I don't think they want anyone to fix anything period, they just want people to buy new everytime some little thing happens.

I'm going to get my milk jugs and soda bottle bottoms cut off and get them ready to put over my plants tomorrow afternoon, it's supposed to be warmer than they originally thought, but no telling. I'll bring in the peppers out of the greenhouses.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope DHs excision goes well- and that this time they manage to get it all so you don't need to go through this again.


Adding my good thoughts also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rainy Season? Scotland? When is Scotland not wet? But the area is very prone to Atlantic Gales!


LOL!! True, I guess in the middle of winter when it's all frozen? lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the photo of the backyard now complete with some trees to replace those that have been destroyed by disease and storms.


Very pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YEP, just hope it isn't a big legal expense to do it... I know you have to spend money to make money, but I can't afford it...


True and even if one did have the money to spend, if it's almost as much to get it as you would get, it's not really worth it either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> LOL... one of the parking places gave those in change in their machines. I was always afraid I would spend incorrectly. They aren't different enough in size, but nice to collect.


LOL, I always keep mine in a different part of my wallet when I have them that way I can spend them without worry. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the photo of the backyard now complete with some trees to replace those that have been destroyed by disease and storms.


Beautiful backyard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jynx, hope all goes well today with DH's procedure.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good thoughts for Jynx's DH. Here's to complete success and clear margins!

Backyard looks fabulous, Jeanette.

I've caught up reading so need to get the morning chores done before work. Hope everyone's day/night is good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I was going to mop floors today, but I have a feeling that I may as well just sweep and call it good for a couple days with the amount of rain we keep getting, oh well, the bathroom needs a good cleaning today too, not horribly, but enough that it's driving me crazy. lol
See you all later.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Looked like rain all day yesterday but nothing.
Now we are to have 4 days or so in the 90'S! 
Well I guess good by spring hello summer. 
DD's BD was mothers day. So we had a lovely time with her and new hubby. Good weather Sunday, too. They drive up from San Francisco. Sometimes it takes 2 hours, other times it can be 3 or 3 nd a half.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! True, I guess in the middle of winter when it's all frozen? lol


Possibly! Although being at sea level, frost may not be that much of a problem!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I know she's taking a break, but * Happy Birthday, Melody*


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, hoping your DH's procedure goes well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the photo of the backyard now complete with some trees to replace those that have been destroyed by disease and storms.


That looks great, seems you have a nice big lot for in the city


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Looked like rain all day yesterday but nothing.
> Now we are to have 4 days or so in the 90'S!
> Well I guess good by spring hello summer.
> DD's BD was mothers day. So we had a lovely time with her and new hubby. Good weather Sunday, too. They drive up from San Francisco. Sometimes it takes 2 hours, other times it can be 3 or 3 nd a half.


Someday I'm going to make it to San Francisco for a nice vacation, one of the places that I'd really love to go, that and drive the coast highway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know she's taking a break, but * Happy Birthday, Melody*


From me too!!!! I hope it's a wonderful day Melody!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I gave in and got the floors swept and mopped, at least now I can stand to look at it, and the bathroom is nice and clean, now I just need to dirty it up to take a shower. lol
But for now I think it's knit knit knit...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Looked like rain all day yesterday but nothing.
> Now we are to have 4 days or so in the 90'S!
> Well I guess good by spring hello summer.
> DD's BD was mothers day. So we had a lovely time with her and new hubby. Good weather Sunday, too. They drive up from San Francisco. Sometimes it takes 2 hours, other times it can be 3 or 3 nd a half.


Happy birthday to your daughter, nice they could visit you.

No 90's here yet, froze again last night???? I'm so ready for nice weather. It's sunny & clear this morning supposed to get up to 10C/50F I'm so ready for summer weather. At least the trees & grass are green again

I would like to visit SanFrancisco sometime, seems like there's lots to see but our dollar is only worth 73cents so it won't be happening until that gets better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Melody

Jynx, hope all goes well with your DHs surgery


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the photo of the backyard now complete with some trees to replace those that have been destroyed by disease and storms.


Looks great.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, both the Coast Highway and San Francisco are two of my fav trips.
Melody, HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Hope you have a very special day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We got cold again, too. Bleah! Where'd my 85F go?! Well, it might be a good day to bake something.

I'm hoping to get a pattern proofread this afternoon and then get to work again on the WIPs/UFOs...trying to figure out when it changes from one to the other is futile. LOL

Happy birthday, Melody!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks great, seems you have a nice big lot for in the city


We're in the suburbs and do have a nice lot - because we're on a curve, the lot does narrow toward the back. We had 1/2 acre at our first house so this seems smaller, but has been very adequate.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Someday I'm going to make it to San Francisco for a nice vacation, one of the places that I'd really love to go, that and drive the coast highway.


It's well worth the journey - make it a designation vacation.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:



> Happy birthday to your daughter, nice they could visit you.
> 
> No 90's here yet, froze again last night???? I'm so ready for nice weather. It's sunny & clear this morning supposed to get up to 10C/50F I'm so ready for summer weather. At least the trees & grass are green again
> 
> I would like to visit SanFrancisco sometime, seems like there's lots to see but our dollar is only worth 73cents so it won't be happening until that gets better.


Plus, it is expensive there. A good friend of DH's lives in San Jose so we were able to crash with him. He'll be here this Fall for the H.S. 50th class reunion...man, they're getting old.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the photo of the backyard now complete with some trees to replace those that have been destroyed by disease and storms.


Your backyard looks lovely Jeanette , what's the building in the background . If it's a garden shed I want one here they only have very boring ones , yours looks like a mini barn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't think they want anyone to fix anything period, they just want people to buy new everytime some little thing happens.
> 
> I'm going to get my milk jugs and soda bottle bottoms cut off and get them ready to put over my plants tomorrow afternoon, it's supposed to be warmer than they originally thought, but no telling. I'll bring in the peppers out of the greenhouses.


We have finally got rain which has brought the slugs and snails out yuk . So husband is trying every trick to keep them away from his lettuce


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just gave T-cat his eye drop for the morning and I *think* it's looking a bit better. I could see a bit more of the iris, which is good!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I was going to mop floors today, but I have a feeling that I may as well just sweep and call it good for a couple days with the amount of rain we keep getting, oh well, the bathroom needs a good cleaning today too, not horribly, but enough that it's driving me crazy. lol
> See you all later.


You should have seen my lovely clean floors this morning . It looked like a mini crime scene blood marks everywhere . I went looking for mishka thinking she had cut her paw , checked her over no not her . Husband looked and realised he had cut his foot so while he cleaned up his foot I cleaned the floors again


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 17 May '17

Apria just left. They brought me a brand new concentrator and a brand new portable concentrator. Both are tons quieter than the previous ones I had which is nice. I had gotten used to the noise and really didn't hear it anymore. The portable concentrator always embarrassed me because it was so loud. So this time when I show up at the KAP you won't hear me coming.

Great news on the van front - the right rear wheel bearing is going to - a little over a $300 fix. It may be that the left wheel bearing needs fixed also - he won't know until he drives it after the right side is fixed. That of course doubles the price but is still less than working on the transmission. We are grateful for small mercies.

What a breeze we are having - gusts up to 34mph. When I was coming home from having breakfast with Heidi and Alexis I was coming up the steps of my porch and a blast of wind came around the corner - I thought it was going to blow me over. Talk about whistling wind.

Cream Cheese Crumb Cake

Ingredients

1/2 cup soft butter
1 8 ounce package cream cheese, softened
1 1 /4 cups sugar
2 eggs
2 cups flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla
1/2 cup milk

For the crumb topping:

1/4 cup butter
1/2 cup flour
1/2 cup firmly packed brown sugar

Directions

1. Prepare 9 x13 inch baking pan by lining with parchment paper or greasing the bottom of the pan. Set oven to 350º Fahrenheit.

2. In large mixing bowl, beat butter and cream cheese together until smooth.

3. Add sugar, beating well.

4. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well between additions.

5. Add vanilla to milk and set aside.

6. Add dry ingredients to butter/cream cheese mixture gradually adding milk/vanilla mixture as the flour is incorporated.

7. Beat until batter is thick and smooth.

8. Spread in prepared pan.

9. Cut together crumb topping ingredients.

10. Sprinkle topping over cake batter.

11. Bake at 350º for 30 - 40 minutes or until toothpick inserted in cake comes out clean.

12. Cool. Serve with ice cream and berries if desired.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/05/cream-cheese-crumb-cake.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Slow Cooker French Onion Chicken

Total 3 HR 20 MIN
Servings 4

Ingredients

1/4 cup butter 
2 medium sweet onions, thinly sliced (about 2 cups) 
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1 teaspoon chopped fresh thyme leaves
4 boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into 1-inch pieces (1 1/4 lb) 
3 tablespoons cornstarch
2 tablespoons water 
12 slices baguette, 1/2 inch thick (from 14-oz loaf) 
1/2 cup shredded Swiss cheese (2 oz)

Steps

1. In 12-inch nonstick skillet, melt butter over medium heat.

2. Add onions, salt, pepper and thyme; cook 8 to 10 minutes, stirring occasionally, until onions are soft and golden brown.

3. Spoon onions in 3 1/2- to 4-quart slow cooker. Stir in chicken. Cover; cook on Low heat setting 2 to 3 hours or until chicken is no longer pink in center.

4. In small bowl, stir cornstarch and water until well blended. Stir into chicken mixture. Cover; cook on High heat setting 5 to 8 minutes or until thickened.

5. Meanwhile, set oven control to broil.

6. Line cookie sheet with foil.

7. Arrange baguette slices in single layer on cookie sheet.

8. Sprinkle baguette slices evenly with cheese.

9. Broil 3 inches from heat 2 to 3 minutes or until cheese is melted and edges are golden brown.

10. Serve with chicken mixture. Sprinkle with additional fresh thyme, if desired.

Expert Tips: Look for Vidalia, Walla Walla or any other sweet onion in your local grocery store. For a richer flavor, substitute shredded Gruyère cheese for the Swiss cheese in this recipe.

Nutrition Info: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 470 - Calories from Fat 190 - Total Fat 21g; 33% - Saturated Fat 11g; 57% - Trans Fat ; 1/2g - Cholesterol 145mg; 48% - Sodium 930mg; 39% - Potassium 430mg; 12% - Total Carbohydrate 26g; 9% - Dietary Fiber 1g; 6% - Sugars 3g - Protein 44g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 10% - Vitamin C 4% - Calcium 15% - Iron 15%

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 5 1/2 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 3 Fat;
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

https://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/slow-cooker-french-onion-chicken/ec69f51d-b79d-4ac0-8619-693a35167a87

2 Ingredient Sweet Potato Pancakes

These 2 Ingredient Sweet Potato Pancakes are easy to make and perfect for kids!

Author: Izzy | shelikesfood.com
Total time 10 mins
Recipe type: Breakfast, Paleo, Vegetarian, Dairy Free, Gluten Free
Serves 1-2

Ingredients

1 egg
¼ cup + 1 tablespoon sweet potato puree, homemade or store-bought
Cinnamon, optional

Instructions

1. In a medium sized bowl, whisk together the sweet potato and egg until combined. If desired, add a small sprinkle of cinnamon (it tastes pretty delicious!).

2. Heat a large pan over medium heat and add oil (coconut, olive, canola, etc...). If using non-stick, you may not need to add any oil.

3. Spoon pancake mixture into the pan and make pancakes whatever size you like.

4. Cook pancakes for 2-3 minutes, until bubbles form around the sides, and then flip and cook another 2-3 minutes.

5. Repeat until all batter is gone.

Notes: Recipe is easily multiplied if you would like to make more.

http://www.shelikesfood.com/1/post/2017/05/2-ingredient-sweet-potato-pancakes-recipe-video.html

THE HOT BROWN Louisville's Culinary Legend

In the 1920's, the Brown Hotel drew over 1,200 guests each evening for its dinner dance. By the wee hours of the morning, guests would grow weary of dancing and make their way to the restaurant for a bite to eat. Sensing their desire for something more glamorous than traditional ham and eggs, Chef Fred Schmidt set out to create something new to tempt his guests' palates. His unique dish? An open-faced turkey sandwich with bacon and a delicate Mornay sauce. The Hot Brown was born!

Ingredients

1 1/2 tablespoons salted butter
1 1/2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 1/2 cups heavy cream 
1/4 cup Pecorino Romano cheese, plus extra for garnish
Pinch of ground nutmeg
Salt and pepper
14 oz. sliced roasted turkey breast, slice thick
4 slices of Texas toast (crusts trimmed)
4 slices of bacon
2 Roma tomatoes, sliced in half
Paprika
Parsley

Directions

1. In a two-quart saucepan, melt butter and slowly.

2. Whisk in flour until combined to form a thick paste or roux. Continue to cook roux for 2 minutes over medium-low heat, stirring frequently.

3. Whisk heavy cream into the roux and cook over medium heat until the cream begins to simmer, about 2-3 minutes.

4. Remove sauce from heat and slowly whisk in Pecorino-Romano cheese until the Mornay sauce is smooth.

5. Add nutmeg, salt and pepper to taste.

For each Hot Brown:

1. Place one slice of toast in an oven safe dish and cover with 7 oz. turkey.

2. Take the two halves of Roma tomato and two toast points and set them alongside the base of turkey and toast.

3. Pour half of the sauce over the dish, completely covering it.

4. Sprinkle with additional cheese.

5. Place entire dish under a broiler until cheese begins to brown and bubble.

6. Remove and cross two pieces of crispy bacon on top. Sprinkle with paprika and parsley and serve immediately.

http://www.brownhotel.com/dining-hot-brown

Chicken Chili with Sweet Potatoes

Tons of spice, corn and bell pepper give this healthy one-pot chicken chili recipe Southwestern flair. Serve with your favorite hot sauce, tortilla chips and a cold beer. This recipe is Dairy-Free, Egg Free, Nut-Free, Soy-Free, Diabetic Appropriate, Gluten-Free, Healthy Aging and Healthy Immunity.

Author: David Bonom | EatingWell Magazine, September/October 2016
Makes 5 servings

Ingredients

2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 large onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
2 cups cubed sweet potato ( ½-inch)
1 medium green bell pepper, chopped
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 15-ounce can low-sodium cannellini beans, rinsed
2 cups low-sodium chicken broth or homemade chicken stock
1 cup frozen corn
2 cups cubed cooked chicken (½-inch; about 10 ounces)
¾ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon ground pepper
Sour cream, avocado and/or cilantro for garnish

Preparation

1. Heat oil in a large pot over medium-high heat.

2. Add onion, garlic, sweet potato and bell pepper; cook, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are slightly softened, 5 to 6 minutes.

3. Stir in chili powder, cumin and oregano and cook, stirring, until fragrant, 1 minute.

4. Add beans and broth (or stock) and bring to a boil.

5. Reduce heat, partially cover and simmer gently for 15 minutes.

6. Increase heat to medium-high and stir in corn; cook 1 minute.

7. Add chicken and cook until heated through, 1 to 2 minutes more.

8. Remove from heat. Stir in salt and pepper.

9. Serve topped with sour cream, avocado and/or cilantro, if desired.

Nutrition info: Serving size: about 1½ cups - Per serving: 324 calories; 10 g fat(2 g sat); 8 g fiber; 35 g carbohydrates; 26 g protein; 29 mcg folate; 48 mg cholesterol; 5 g sugars; 0 g added sugars; 8,680 IU vitamin A; 24 mg vitamin C; 86 mg calcium; 3 mg iron; 570 mg sodium; 793 mg potassium

Nutrition Bonus: Vitamin A (174% daily value), Vitamin C (40% dv)

Carbohydrate Servings: 2½

Exchanges: 1½ starch, 1 vegetable, 3 lean meats, 1 fat

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/255168/chicken-chili-with-sweet-potatoes/?did=148823&utm_campaign=ew_nosh_050917&utm_source=etg-newsletter&utm_medium=email&cid=148823&mid=7057673517

NAKED GREEK FETA-ZUCCHINI TURKEY BURGERS

Naked Greek Feta-Zucchini Turkey Burgers are so juicy, thanks to my secret ingredient, grated zucchini!

Note: I am a huge fan of DeLallo's Salad Savors which lets you create a crazy-good salad in minutes with top quality ingredients and no fuss! This burger was inspired by the Zesty Feta Salad Savors I had in my fridge.

Note: Sam says: I think you could substitute everything with items from your refrigerator and pantry. If you have such a thing as salad savers then by all means use them if you like.

TOTAL TIME: 30 minutes
Makes 5 servings

INGREDIENTS:

5 oz grated zucchini (when squeezed 4 oz)
1 lb 93% lean ground turkey
1/4 cup seasoned whole wheat breadcrumbs
1 clove garlic, crushed
2 tbsp grated red onion
1 tbsp fresh oregano
3/4 tsp kosher salt and fresh pepper
1/4 cup crumbled feta cheese (from Salad Savors)
oil spray

For the salad:

1 cucumber, diced
3/4 cup quartered grape tomatoes
2 tbsp chopped red onion
1/3 cup kalamata olives (from Salad Savors)
1/4 cup roasted peppers (from Salad Savors)
2 tsp red wine vinegar
1 tsp fresh oregano
1 tsp olive oil
kosher salt
1 tbsp crumbled feta (from Salad Savors)

DIRECTIONS:

1. Squeeze ALL the moisture from the zucchini with paper towels.

2. In a large bowl, combine ground turkey, zucchini, breadcrumbs, garlic, onion, oregano, salt and pepper.

3. Mix well, add 1/4 cup of feta from the Salad Savors, mix and make 5 equal patties, not too thick so they cook in the center.

4. Refrigerate until ready to cook.

5. In a medium bowl combine the cucumber, tomato, red onion, SaladSavors, vinegar, salt and remaining Feta. Mix well.

To cook indoors:

1. Heat a large nonstick skillet on high heat. When hot, lightly spray oil.

2. Add burgers to the pan and reduce the heat to low. Cook on one side until browned and then flip.

3. Flip over a few times to prevent burning and to make sure the burgers are cooked all the way through.

If grilling:

1. Clean grill well before cooking and oil the grates generously to prevent sticking.

2. Cook the burgers on medium heat about 5 minutes on each side, or until no longer pink in the center.

3. To serve, place the burger on a dish and top with 2/3 cup of salad.

Nutrition Info: Serving Size: 1 burger + salad - Amount Per Serving: Smart Points: 5 - Points +: 6 - Calories: 221 - Total Fat: 11g - Saturated Fat: g - Cholesterol: 73mg - Sodium: 445mg - Carbohydrates: 10g - Fiber: 2g - Sugar: 1g - Protein: 20g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/naked-greek-feta-zucchini-turkey-burgers/#0EkeCK7SKBkOZwwa.99

5 Minute Savory Microwave Breakfast Mug

Total time: 5 mins 
Serves: 1

Ingredients

1 cup stale bread pieces*
¼ cup pre-cooked chopped meat
¼ cup finely chopped vegetables
2 Tbsp shredded cheese
1 Tbsp butter
3 Tbsp milk
1 large egg
Pinch of salt and pepper

Instructions

1. Tear or cut the bread into ½-inch pieces. Chop the meat and vegetables into small pieces. Shred the cheese.

2. Add the butter to the bottom of a large mug (10-12oz.) and microwave on high for 20 seconds or until it is fully melted. Whisk in the milk, egg, salt, and pepper with a fork.

3. Stir the meat, vegetables, and cheese into the milk and egg mixture first. Gently fold in the bread cubes until they are fully saturated.

4. Let the mug sit for one minute to fully absorb the liquid, then microwave on high for about 90 seconds, or until the center is solid and it has begun to pull away from the mug around the edges. Serve hot.

Notes: *The stronger the bread, the better. Don't try to make this with soft sandwich bread. Tear or cut the bread into ½-inch cubes.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/05/5-minute-savory-microwave-breakfast-mug/

This is the kind of wind we had when the front of the pine tree went down. Hmm --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to T-cat. i hope you see results soon. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> The kitty's eye doesn't look any different yet, but he got the second drop in it just now and it seems to make it *feel* better--he barely argued about it. Heh. I looked up the medicine like I always do and found it has a lubricant in addition to the antibiotic (which I could tell from the name, but one ingredient had me curious). So soothing, I'm thinking. It just looks terrible...hoping tomorrow we'll see an improvement, but she did say it might take a couple of days. Poor bubby. What had me most worried was that his one pupil isn't responding to light (why I thought about a stroke, but he's getting around, eating, and using the litter box fine, so I didn't really believe that was it).
> 
> I worked on the quilt a bit, now joining the strips, hand sewing those. I find it meditative... I'd love to do one completely by hand but have too many WIPs to consider that anytime soon.
> 
> Off to bed now, hugs and blessings, and thanks for the good thoughts for kitty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your backyard looks lovely Jeanette , what's the building in the background . If it's a garden shed I want one here they only have very boring ones , yours looks like a mini barn


Yes, it's a yard storage shed for the lawnmower, snowblower, miscellaneous tools plus a spot to store the patio furniture for the winter. It's stuffed with some odds and ends furniture that need recovering, etc. It has some boards that need to be replaced - another summer project on the list this year. The yard behind us has another version of a pre-made one, and the neighbor has a kit built one similar to ours.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, it's a yard storage shed for the lawnmower, snowblower, miscellaneous tools plus a spot to store the patio furniture for the winter. It's stuffed with some odds and ends furniture that need recovering, etc. It has some boards that need to be replaced - another summer project on the list this year. The yard behind us has another version of a pre-made one, and the neighbor has a kit built one similar to ours.


It's lovely , gives character to the garden . Just very boring rectangle shaped sheds here


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, both the Coast Highway and San Francisco are two of my fav trips.
> Melody, HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Hope you have a very special day.


It's beautiful whenever I see it on a show, so I really want to drive it and see it in person.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's well worth the journey - make it a designation vacation.


One day, hopefully sooner than later. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have finally got rain which has brought the slugs and snails out yuk . So husband is trying every trick to keep them away from his lettuce


Yuk, a small plate of beer in the garden by the lettuce should do the trick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just gave T-cat his eye drop for the morning and I *think* it's looking a bit better. I could see a bit more of the iris, which is good!


That is very good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should have seen my lovely clean floors this morning . It looked like a mini crime scene blood marks everywhere . I went looking for mishka thinking she had cut her paw , checked her over no not her . Husband looked and realised he had cut his foot so while he cleaned up his foot I cleaned the floors again


Oh my!! I hope it wasn't too bad of a cut.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

it is so beautiful


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my!! I hope it wasn't too bad of a cut.


Oh no, hope you found out what he cut his foot on also to be able to remove it before it happens again. Sorry about your floors.

I cleaned out the drawer - the only thing I found that I think could have sliced my finger is a thin metal backing that was to go on an electrical fixture at DD's - a left over piece that I figured I'd better keep. I don't have the slightest idea of how it got in the comb/brush hair drawer. It doesn't appear to be thin enough to have sliced like my finger was, but I didn't find anything else that was suspicious. Anyway, I had some snap top containers that I purchased for my sewing cabinet, but they were just a smidge too wide, but fit in the bathroom cabinet drawers so everything is organized and tucked away so I shouldn't ever have it happen again - at least not in that drawer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwww....you're so sweet Sam.


thewren said:


> love your purple hair - people that complain would like to do the same thing but don't have the chutzpah to do it. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thanks Sonja. I went back to my usual hairdresser and I like what she did though it is a bit less of my silver/gray showing through. Still like it. One thing I didn't like is she didn't get down to the roots right in the front so to me it looks a little wonky but not going to worry about it. I know it will last longer than the other place (or should) and will still fade some.


Swedenme said:


> Your hair is gorgeous Gwen hope your hairdresser can get the colour to last longer, as your hair is getting longer mine is getting shorter , it used to be down passed my shoulders but now it's just passed my ears . Next time it will be short . I've not had it short short in a lot of years so I reckon it's time and like you say if I don't like it then can always grow it again


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds like my cousin's DH. She had a small piece in the front of her hair done purple (She got red hair) and it tood a month before her husband even noticed. THEN he told her she shouldn't do it again. Wrong thing to say to her! I guarantee that she will do it again if just because he said not to do it. LOL.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I love the look but I know my DH would have me committed if I came home with it????????. I've never been braves enough to add streaks
> 
> Gwen, I love your hair


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a Waxwel Paraffin Bath and I got it off of Amazon. I looked it up and saw the prices have increased a good bit but here is the link. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_4_6?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=waxwell+paraffin+bath&sprefix=Waxwel%2Caps%2C148&crid=1WT85LHWL6VIU


Dreamweaver said:


> Sweet of you, but hate to have you haul it since you and M will have plenty to tote. What brand is it? If I can't get this one replaced or find an external thermostat, I do want to replace because I love the way it feels and would do it weekly at least.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL! Definitely not my natural color! LOL


Dreamweaver said:


> Yeah, but you're not trying to pretend that is your "natural" color.... Wish I had kept growing mine but got fed up and chopped it off. Dh wants me to go purple. I'm thinking bald would be good... Wish it would turn grey and have some body.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're in the suburbs and do have a nice lot - because we're on a curve, the lot does narrow toward the back. We had 1/2 acre at our first house so this seems smaller, but has been very adequate.


We noticed during our travels in the US there seems to be lots of nice big lots, we don't see that here much


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jynx just wanted to let you know that I'm praying that your DH's surgery has gone well today and that they get it all. Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You have such a lovely place Rookie.


RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the photo of the backyard now complete with some trees to replace those that have been destroyed by disease and storms.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with you Poledra; they just want the $$$.


Poledra65 said:


> I don't think they want anyone to fix anything period, they just want people to buy new everytime some little thing happens.
> 
> I'm going to get my milk jugs and soda bottle bottoms cut off and get them ready to put over my plants tomorrow afternoon, it's supposed to be warmer than they originally thought, but no telling. I'll bring in the peppers out of the greenhouses.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Melody!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad the van is fixable at a somewhat reasonable cost Sam. Also glad you got a quieter unit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have finally got rain which has brought the slugs and snails out yuk . So husband is trying every trick to keep them away from his lettuce


I've got a large pail of egg shells I've been saving since fall to spread when I see them. I've also read diatomaceous earth & oyster shell works. Both should be available at the farm supply store or maybe the garden centre. Oyster shell is fed to chickens to make the egg shells harder & diatomaceous earth is fed to calves to kill parasites.
I'm determined the slugs won't win????????one of my friends from work seeded her garden to grass as the slugs were wrecking everything


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should have seen my lovely clean floors this morning . It looked like a mini crime scene blood marks everywhere . I went looking for mishka thinking she had cut her paw , checked her over no not her . Husband looked and realised he had cut his foot so while he cleaned up his foot I cleaned the floors again


Hope his foot is OK, not good that he has such poor circulation that he didn't feel it. Remember what I said bout the garden staying weeded but the house is a mess again before you're done?????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my!! I hope it wasn't too bad of a cut.


It is about in inch long and looks sore what worries me is that he didn't even feel it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yuk, a small plate of beer in the garden by the lettuce should do the trick.


I did beer last year but it did it seem to get many of them. The Safers slug bait killed lots


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds like my cousin's DH. She had a small piece in the front of her hair done purple (She got red hair) and it tood a month before her husband even noticed. THEN he told her she shouldn't do it again. Wrong thing to say to her! I guarantee that she will do it again if just because he said not to do it. LOL.


That'd be enough incentive for me to do something, I hate to be told "not to", like I'm a 5 year old, I also tend to be contrary when challenged. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree with you Poledra; they just want the $$$.


Yes, we are all to reduce, reuse, recycle & things that used to be a once in a lifetime purchase are now good for 5 years????All because companies want to make more.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, that breakfast mugs sound like an interesting use of leftovers, may have to try that.
Great that the oxygen machine is quieter. 
Hope the wind settles, we have a nasty north wind again today. There's been lots of snow to the north & west of us so maybe that's why it's so cold. Did I tell you DS said they'd had 6-8 inches up where he works & when he left yesterday it had started to rain on top of that, things will sure be a mess. I shared a photo on FB of the highway at Chetwynd BC,

https://www.google.ca/search?q=photo+of+washed+out+highway+at+Chetwynd+BC&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari#imgrc=_


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope his foot is OK, not good that he has such poor circulation that he didn't feel it. Remember what I said bout the garden staying weeded but the house is a mess again before you're done?????????


He has got bad circulation and has to get his feet checked regularly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been out getting my planters ready this morning & planted some Canada Day lillies I bought with the gift certificate from my sister, they are red & white & hopefully will be pretty..
I hauled all the remaining potatoes out of the cold room & pulled the sprouts off. I've set aside a pail full for seed for my brother & put the rest back to use until we have new ones. About 2 -5 gallon pails left so that's pretty good, won't be too many wasted 
Well, I better get back at it, going to plant a few hills of banana potatoes, didn't do them when I did the rest & put the rubber mats around the fruit trees on the edge of the lawn to keep the grass down, I'm not sure if I really need to put them away each fall but I always have.

Has anyone ever bought replacement batteries for solar lights? I have 3 that aren't working & am trying to decide if I should just scrap them & buy new or try new batteries. I might get the batteries & they still don't light & I think new ones are $4 each


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He has got bad circulation and has to get his feet checked regularly


You will have to really watch the cut for infection, poor man


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, pretty backyard.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, yeah T-cat.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Melody.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the photo of the backyard now complete with some trees to replace those that have been destroyed by disease and storms.


Lovely backyard. I specially like the sitting out/barbecue area.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a Waxwel Paraffin Bath and I got it off of Amazon. I looked it up and saw the prices have increased a good bit but here is the link. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_4_6?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=waxwell+paraffin+bath&sprefix=Waxwel%2Caps%2C148&crid=1WT85LHWL6VIU


I think I have one in my closet I need to get out. I may have some extra bags of the wax to bring also. We can have a yoga/hand waxing session Saturday a.m. Should we be bringing yoga or other mats also?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Melody. I hope you're having a really happy day and enjoying yourself.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We noticed during our travels in the US there seems to be lots of nice big lots, we don't see that here much


I do believe that when the NW suburbs of Chicago were built (after the Great Fire) and then again after the men came home from war, the developers built homes in grids along the commuter train line and part of the draw from the city was to have enough room to have a garage and a small garden with room for kids to play. Some suburbs still have minimum requirements of one or one-half acre, but not our suburb.

In the residential areas of Chicago, the houses are much closer together and the garages are in the back accessed via alleys.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why would gerry want you to wear it for life? would it help it you did? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> :sm17: He would like me to wear it for life.... not happening and he knows it. It will have to be on when I change to wet to dry dressings but just don't want another summer in it. Both (with WV) are really bugging me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, pretty backyard.


Thank you. I'm very anxious for the trees to grow. It would have been mega $$$$'s to put anything bigger in, but they're each supposed to grow between 18" - 14" per year so it won't be long.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> why would gerry want you to wear it for life? would it help it you did? --- sam


I think it's the doctor who wants the binder worn


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well, we got our longed for rain today - all day. It has been raining steadily all day but I'm not complaining. Went walking this morning and came back looking like a drowned rat! I'm hoping I can get some gardening done now that the ground is softer. It won't be tomorrow though. I'm hosting our Book Group tomorrow afternoon so I guess I'll be spending the morning sprucing up the house and then pretending it's always so tidy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wondering how gerry is - not sure how long they were going to be there. they best get it all this time. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely backyard. I specially like the sitting out/barbecue area.


I'll take another photo once the furniture is set back up on the patio. The paving company staff were the ones who dug the holes for the trees for us so we also had them fix some of the sunken bricks and refill with the sand in between. Once the rain stops for awhile, they'll come back and power wash everything, re-sand everything and then seal it all and then it will be done and should be good for another 10 years at least. The front of the house faces east so we get very nice sun in the backyard in the afternoon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I do believe that when the NW suburbs of Chicago were built (after the Great Fire) and then again after the men came home from war, the developers built homes in grids along the commuter train line and part of the draw from the city was to have enough room to have a garage and a small garden with room for kids to play. Some suburbs still have minimum requirements of one or one-half acre, but not our suburb.
> 
> In the residential areas of Chicago, the houses are much closer together and the garages are in the back accessed via alleys.


I could stand to live in town if I had a big yard, my sister in Lloydminster has a pie shaped lot in a crescent that's quite nice but in other places you could stand between 2 houses & extend your arms without touching both, that would drive me nuts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you mindy - it does sound as though you are going right into summer. hopefully you will also get some rain. how lovely that your dd and husband came for mother's day and that you had a lovely day. --- sam



MindyT said:


> Looked like rain all day yesterday but nothing.
> Now we are to have 4 days or so in the 90'S!
> Well I guess good by spring hello summer.
> DD's BD was mothers day. So we had a lovely time with her and new hubby. Good weather Sunday, too. They drive up from San Francisco. Sometimes it takes 2 hours, other times it can be 3 or 3 nd a half.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i meant to say that also - Heidi saw it on facebook and told me. hope you are having a great day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I know she's taking a break, but * Happy Birthday, Melody*


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I could stand to live in town if I had a big yard, my sister in Lloydminster has a pie shaped lot in a crescent that's quite nice but in other places you could stand between 2 houses & extend your arms without touching both, that would drive me nuts.[/quote
> 
> That's how some of the blocks are in Chicago proper. Some of the houses are so close, that there's only a sidewalk between them. We often joked that one house had to have been built through the windows of the one next door.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two more years and i will have a 60th high school reunion which i have never gone to - will no doubt miss this one too. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Plus, it is expensive there. A good friend of DH's lives in San Jose so we were able to crash with him. He'll be here this Fall for the H.S. 50th class reunion...man, they're getting old.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is about in inch long and looks sore what worries me is that he didn't even feel it


That is scary, it could be so much worse and him not realize it. He's going to have to start checking his feet whenever he sits down just to be sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, we are all to reduce, reuse, recycle & things that used to be a once in a lifetime purchase are now good for 5 years????All because companies want to make more.


Yes, it's rediculous.

I decided that Ohio Joy is quite right, a repair man can do a lot, so I'm going to call Harry's and see if he can come service the washer and dryer I have, and then just stick to them as long as there is no reason not too, until I do a full kitchen remodel. I can felt quite easily in this washer so I really don't want to get rid of it anyway, even when I do get a new set, I may keep it and find a way to put it in the garage or basement utility room to use for felting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really, I'd be concerned too. Is he current on tetanus shots since he doesn't know what he cut it on?


Swedenme said:


> It is about in inch long and looks sore what worries me is that he didn't even feel it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope the cut was not too deep. healing energy zooming to your husband to speed up the healing. sorry you had to remop your floor. always something. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You should have seen my lovely clean floors this morning . It looked like a mini crime scene blood marks everywhere . I went looking for mishka thinking she had cut her paw , checked her over no not her . Husband looked and realised he had cut his foot so while he cleaned up his foot I cleaned the floors again


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too!!! Just got up from a nap and DH said he liked my hair. Guess I'm being too picky.


Poledra65 said:


> That'd be enough incentive for me to do something, I hate to be told "not to", like I'm a 5 year old, I also tend to be contrary when challenged. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if you're going to bring yours I'll bring mine. It doesn't take up much room. Let me know Rookie. EDIT: Just ordered some more wax ands some disposable foot and hand sleeves/covers. I was able to get some "rain" scented wax since I remember some folks didn't care for lavender and I do like a scent. 


RookieRetiree said:


> I think I have one in my closet I need to get out. I may have some extra bags of the wax to bring also. We can have a yoga/hand waxing session Saturday a.m. Should we be bringing yoga or other mats also?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...I know that pretending game oh so well! You made me chuckle Angela.



angelam said:


> Well, we got our longed for rain today - all day. It has been raining steadily all day but I'm not complaining. Went walking this morning and came back looking like a drowned rat! I'm hoping I can get some gardening done now that the ground is softer. It won't be tomorrow though. I'm hosting our Book Group tomorrow afternoon so I guess I'll be spending the morning sprucing up the house and then pretending it's always so tidy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been out getting my planters ready this morning & planted some Canada Day lillies I bought with the gift certificate from my sister, they are red & white & hopefully will be pretty..
> I hauled all the remaining potatoes out of the cold room & pulled the sprouts off. I've set aside a pail full for seed for my brother & put the rest back to use until we have new ones. About 2 -5 gallon pails left so that's pretty good, won't be too many wasted
> Well, I better get back at it, going to plant a few hills of banana potatoes, didn't do them when I did the rest & put the rubber mats around the fruit trees on the edge of the lawn to keep the grass down, I'm not sure if I really need to put them away each fall but I always have.
> 
> Has anyone ever bought replacement batteries for solar lights? I have 3 that aren't working & am trying to decide if I should just scrap them & buy new or try new batteries. I might get the batteries & they still don't light & I think new ones are $4 each


I just brought everything in out of the greenhouses and off the front porch so that they don't get too cold, covered the tomatoes with an old quilt and clothes pinned it to the pots to keep it on, and covered the lettuces, watermelon, and cucumber with a good old fashioned heavy blanket, thank goodness the quilt and blanket are both king size. 
It's only to get to 33, 31, and 32F over the next 3 nights, so left the broccoli, cauli, and brussel sprts, uncovered. I'll go out in a bit and put bottles over them if you think they need it. Days are to be 44f tomorrow and Friday, then to 58 on Saturday, I know they'll be fine at those temps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I have one in my closet I need to get out. I may have some extra bags of the wax to bring also. We can have a yoga/hand waxing session Saturday a.m. Should we be bringing yoga or other mats also?


Those that have them bring them, I'll bring my extra one also, and I'll bring my blocks for anyone who needs a little stability for safety, straps too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news sorlenna - healing energy on continuous feed to clear up T-cat's eye super quick. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I just gave T-cat his eye drop for the morning and I *think* it's looking a bit better. I could see a bit more of the iris, which is good!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I went to one high school reunion, think it was the 25th, because a friend kept pestering me to go...said it would be fun.
Wasn't fun IMHO. Just a bunch of "has been popular" people drinking too much, pretending to have missed seeing everyone.
I ate the dinner, chatted a little bit, then left early. Have zero desire to go to another one. This probably sounds like I"m "Miss Sour Grapes", but I only had a few friends in H.S. and was more focused on academics; graduated a year early so never really connected with my senior class. Was ready to move on to better things.


thewren said:


> two more years and i will have a 60th high school reunion which i have never gone to - will no doubt miss this one too. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too!!! Just got up from a nap and DH said he liked my hair. Guess I'm being too picky.


Well, you know what you like, and it's not picky when you're paying good money for it. I texted our hair stylist and Marla and I have appointments for the 26th so we'll be all groomed and presentable. lol 
I can only say that mine will be red, very red. Tasha had my find pictures and send them to her, so she's picked the cuts she's going to do, and she's wavering between 2 of the reds I think. She's fabulous with color, and she's better than I at knowing what will look good on me as opposed to what I would _like_ to look good on me. lol
I've been playing with the idea of growing my hair out again, maybe come fall, I want it shorter for camping and summer in general.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And here yesterday it was 92 and today 87.....no more cold or frost for sure. That was a lot of work Kaye Jo.


Poledra65 said:


> I just brought everything in out of the greenhouses and off the front porch so that they don't get too cold, covered the tomatoes with an old quilt and clothes pinned it to the pots to keep it on, and covered the lettuces, watermelon, and cucumber with a good old fashioned heavy blanket, thank goodness the quilt and blanket are both king size.
> It's only to get to 33, 31, and 32F over the next 3 nights, so left the broccoli, cauli, and brussel sprts, uncovered. I'll go out in a bit and put bottles over them if you think they need it. Days are to be 44f tomorrow and Friday, then to 58 on Saturday, I know they'll be fine at those temps.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and converdation with us nonasdada - we hope you had a good time and that you will make us a regular stop whenever you are online.
there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with you name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Nonasdada said:


> it is so beautiful


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well if you're going to bring yours I'll bring mine. It doesn't take up much room. Let me know Rookie.


I'll bring it - going to get it out now so I don't forget.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I went to one high school reunion, think it was the 25th, because a friend kept pestering me to go...said it would be fun.
> Wasn't fun IMHO. Just a bunch of "has been popular" people drinking too much, pretending to have missed seeing everyone.
> I ate the dinner, chatted a little bit, then left early. Have zero desire to go to another one. This probably sounds like I"m "Miss Sour Grapes", but I only had a few friends in H.S. and was more focused on academics; graduated a year early so never really connected with my senior class. Was ready to move on to better things.


If I want a reunion, I just go to facebook, I'm friends with almost everyone I went to school with. lol only 40 kids in my class at the most, other than the year I was in Kenai, but I can honestly say, I don't remember any of my classmates from that year, other than the hockey team, and mainly them because they wanted me to be the first girl on the team, I really should have taken them up on that. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need a picture. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Why thanks Sonja. I went back to my usual hairdresser and I like what she did though it is a bit less of my silver/gray showing through. Still like it. One thing I didn't like is she didn't get down to the roots right in the front so to me it looks a little wonky but not going to worry about it. I know it will last longer than the other place (or should) and will still fade some.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And here yesterday it was 92 and today 87.....no more cold or frost for sure. That was a lot of work Kaye Jo.


We were at 91 a week or so ago, but it never fails around mothers day we always get another freeze. 
It wasn't too bad, just had to bring in 3 loads from the greenhouse, I use my old cookie sheets that are no longer fit for cooking use. lol The front porch was just 1 trip.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this one sounds pretty good with variable heat levels. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> It is a Waxwel Paraffin Bath and I got it off of Amazon. I looked it up and saw the prices have increased a good bit but here is the link. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_4_6?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=waxwell+paraffin+bath&sprefix=Waxwel%2Caps%2C148&crid=1WT85LHWL6VIU


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was always amazed when i watched 'holmes on homes' that there were so many attached and semi detached and row houses. something you rarely see here except in New York and Philadelphia. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We noticed during our travels in the US there seems to be lots of nice big lots, we don't see that here much


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That'd be enough incentive for me to do something, I hate to be told "not to", like I'm a 5 year old, I also tend to be contrary when challenged. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was always amazed when i watched 'holmes on homes' that there were so many attached and semi detached and row houses. something you rarely see here except in New York and Philadelphia. --- sam


Boston too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is quite a drive for him - i didn't realize he worked that far away. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, that breakfast mugs sound like an interesting use of leftovers, may have to try that.
> Great that the oxygen machine is quieter.
> Hope the wind settles, we have a nasty north wind again today. There's been lots of snow to the north & west of us so maybe that's why it's so cold. Did I tell you DS said they'd had 6-8 inches up where he works & when he left yesterday it had started to rain on top of that, things will sure be a mess. I shared a photo on FB of the highway at Chetwynd BC,
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=photo+of+washed+out+highway+at+Chetwynd+BC&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari#imgrc=_


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for all the fuss and muss of 'hopefully' being able to find the battery i think i would just buy new ones. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been out getting my planters ready this morning & planted some Canada Day lillies I bought with the gift certificate from my sister, they are red & white & hopefully will be pretty..
> I hauled all the remaining potatoes out of the cold room & pulled the sprouts off. I've set aside a pail full for seed for my brother & put the rest back to use until we have new ones. About 2 -5 gallon pails left so that's pretty good, won't be too many wasted
> Well, I better get back at it, going to plant a few hills of banana potatoes, didn't do them when I did the rest & put the rubber mats around the fruit trees on the edge of the lawn to keep the grass down, I'm not sure if I really need to put them away each fall but I always have.
> 
> Has anyone ever bought replacement batteries for solar lights? I have 3 that aren't working & am trying to decide if I should just scrap them & buy new or try new batteries. I might get the batteries & they still don't light & I think new ones are $4 each


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok....here it is and yes....it matches my dollar store reading glasses! LOL



thewren said:


> we need a picture. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Think I'll go play with the embroidery machine for awhile. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Boston too.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Ok....here it is and yes....it matches my dollar store reading glasses! LOL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm hosting our Book Group tomorrow afternoon so I guess I'll be spending the morning sprucing up the house and then pretending it's always so tidy!


Angelam, love this. I do the same when I host knitting group.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ok....here it is and yes....it matches my dollar store reading glasses! LOL


LOVE it! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was always amazed when i watched 'holmes on homes' that there were so many attached and semi detached and row houses. something you rarely see here except in New York and Philadelphia. --- sam


Houses here are too close together--I can go out the back door and see into my neighbor's garage if they have the light on. Some of the newer ones are worse--must have curtains if living there! :sm16: I am so tired of being in the city.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I went to one high school reunion, think it was the 25th, because a friend kept pestering me to go...said it would be fun.
> Wasn't fun IMHO. Just a bunch of "has been popular" people drinking too much, pretending to have missed seeing everyone.
> I ate the dinner, chatted a little bit, then left early. Have zero desire to go to another one. This probably sounds like I"m "Miss Sour Grapes", but I only had a few friends in H.S. and was more focused on academics; graduated a year early so never really connected with my senior class. Was ready to move on to better things.


I've never been to one either and don't have any plans to ever go--anyone I've wanted to keep in touch with, I have.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, you are so fun, the purple suits your personality beautifully.
Went back to Walmart as glasses I got about a week ago weren't working. I tried to penny punch and didn't get exam, just gave them year old Rx. They were super nice and did new ones for free because it was less than a month! I did get eye exam before giving the new Rx to them.
SORILENNA, I owe you an apology. I thought your name was SORIENNA! Saw your name from Ravelry and realized I'd been wrong forever. So sorry.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm caught up, so better go see what's for supper.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> With all the talk about quilts, and since I am sitting in to RV looking at it as I wait for my nails to dry, here is a picture of the quilt my MIL made my DH. It is all hand pieced and hand quilted.


Beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just that they hadn't read the meter for 16 months & that's the numbers it says. DH has seen power company people in the yard a few times but we don't know what they were doing. I'd say the meter isn't recording right, & think we should make them install another but since my name isn't on the bill they won't talk to me????????so DH will have to fight with them. The men had a big discussion about it at the party the other night & one neighbor has 200 cows & watering bowls as well as his house & his bill was like my house bill so no reason for this one to be so hih


I guess you'll just have to nag your DH into fighting with them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ok....here it is and yes....it matches my dollar store reading glasses! LOL


Perfectly! Looks lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Jess's college roommate beat it once and then lost at age 35, leaving 2 youngsters.
> 
> Talked earlier about knitting hats for my DD, Jess. Here is her sister and GD's modeling them the night I gave them to her. Her "posse".


Lovely girls and hats.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gotta go get ready for yoga, see you all later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The kit isn't available for fabric, but the pattern is free. I just downloaded. So pretty, and lots of good techniques, like working with a border print. One block a month.... or so..... I might get it done. Paper pieced ones are easy too.


How did you manage to download the pattern? I tried but guess I did something wrong.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well damn. It's SORLENNA. HAVE PATIENCE FOR 3/4 of a century old lady.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mom would make no concessions to aging. Wouldn't go to the Sr. Center on the available provided bus, had a car but couldn't drive when she moved here so I got to drive her in her car to anything she wanted to do, wouldn't consider the retirement community until we forced her..... He comment was always "That's for OLD people" and said with great contempt. She didn't want anything around her neck for people to actually see! We would, with humor, immediately reply "but Mom, you ARE old!" but no go and I didn't argue or fight with her, but just announced changes as a done deal when finally necessary. (She pretty much knew if 2 of my brothers showed up with me, there was no getting out of it and was relatively graceful about things.) She sure wasn't going to some place where all those people needed walkers!!! (Frankly, she probably could have stayed in her home if she had just gone along with a few concessions but once the dementia started, it was impossible for me to manage alone.


I guess it was hard for her to accept that she was old and incapable of looking after herself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> May be my "All better" present to myself....
> 
> (DH wants me to join one of the class action lawsuits against the mesh manufacturer and has said that, if I get anything, I am to spend every last dime on myself because he feels I deserve it for the 2-3 years of my life pretty much lost unnecessarily due to poor medical care. I like his way of thinking!)


You should definitely consider that. To this day, I regret that we didn't sue the doctor and hospital that released my DH saying he hadn't suffered a stroke. Due to the doctor's negligence, DH's optic nerve was damaged and he went blind. If they had given him the meds within the 3 hours, he would have been okay. He was at the hospital as soon as I noticed the symptoms.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lots and lots of them. Some have already been settled and you just have to ask for your piece of the pie. I'm not one to sue, but this has been a mess and I will if I can do it without lawyer's fees. I already have itemized bill from hospital that names the particular mesh and need to run down and pick up the transcript of the 5 hospital stays and 4 operations between the two hospitals.


I sued the owner of a medical centre because of tripping over several broken bricks outside the building. I broke my wrist and tore my rotator cuff. I did see a lawyer and didn't have to pay them unless I received a settlement. Their bill came out of the settlement, which worked out fine for me.

It did take a couple of years because I had to go through therapy and then discovery by their lawyer. They also obtained my medical records. I had no objection to that. We were down to the wire before going to court when they came up with a settlement.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well damn. It's SORLENNA. HAVE PATIENCE FOR 3/4 of a century old lady.


I had to go look at your post before because I didn't know what you meant. Now I see but never noticed before! No problem, dear heart!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The kitty's eye doesn't look any different yet, but he got the second drop in it just now and it seems to make it *feel* better--he barely argued about it. Heh. I looked up the medicine like I always do and found it has a lubricant in addition to the antibiotic (which I could tell from the name, but one ingredient had me curious). So soothing, I'm thinking. It just looks terrible...hoping tomorrow we'll see an improvement, but she did say it might take a couple of days. Poor bubby. What had me most worried was that his one pupil isn't responding to light (why I thought about a stroke, but he's getting around, eating, and using the litter box fine, so I didn't really believe that was it).
> 
> I worked on the quilt a bit, now joining the strips, hand sewing those. I find it meditative... I'd love to do one completely by hand but have too many WIPs to consider that anytime soon.
> 
> Off to bed now, hugs and blessings, and thanks for the good thoughts for kitty.


Sure hope the drops help kitty's eye.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should have seen my lovely clean floors this morning . It looked like a mini crime scene blood marks everywhere . I went looking for mishka thinking she had cut her paw , checked her over no not her . Husband looked and realised he had cut his foot so while he cleaned up his foot I cleaned the floors again


Did he not notice he had cut himself? No pain? Saw later that he didn't. Sounds like he needs to stop going around bare-foot. 
Did you wonder why you had bothered to wash the floors?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the photo of the backyard now complete with some trees to replace those that have been destroyed by disease and storms.


Looks nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Melody. Hope you have a good day and that things are settling down for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know she's taking a break, but * Happy Birthday, Melody*


Happy Birthday, Melody.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should have seen my lovely clean floors this morning . It looked like a mini crime scene blood marks everywhere . I went looking for mishka thinking she had cut her paw , checked her over no not her . Husband looked and realised he had cut his foot so while he cleaned up his foot I cleaned the floors again


How did he manage to cut his foot?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just brought everything in out of the greenhouses and off the front porch so that they don't get too cold, covered the tomatoes with an old quilt and clothes pinned it to the pots to keep it on, and covered the lettuces, watermelon, and cucumber with a good old fashioned heavy blanket, thank goodness the quilt and blanket are both king size.
> It's only to get to 33, 31, and 32F over the next 3 nights, so left the broccoli, cauli, and brussel sprts, uncovered. I'll go out in a bit and put bottles over them if you think they need it. Days are to be 44f tomorrow and Friday, then to 58 on Saturday, I know they'll be fine at those temps.


After tonight it's supposed to gradually warm unless they change the forcast


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I went to one high school reunion, think it was the 25th, because a friend kept pestering me to go...said it would be fun.
> Wasn't fun IMHO. Just a bunch of "has been popular" people drinking too much, pretending to have missed seeing everyone.
> I ate the dinner, chatted a little bit, then left early. Have zero desire to go to another one. This probably sounds like I"m "Miss Sour Grapes", but I only had a few friends in H.S. and was more focused on academics; graduated a year early so never really connected with my senior class. Was ready to move on to better things.


Too bad you didn't enjoy it

I have helped with or organized several reunions-10 yrs, 25 yrs & 40 yrs- that one at my house & enjoyed all of them. Since I live in the same community I'm still close to several people I went to school with. Here it seems people from farther away attend & the locals don't bother????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is quite a drive for him - i didn't realize he worked that far away. --- sam


He doesn't work at Chetwynd, that's quite a drive from here. He's between Lac la Biche & Fort McMurray, about a 4-5 hr drive


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ok....here it is and yes....it matches my dollar store reading glasses! LOL


It looks great& the glasses too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well damn. It's SORLENNA. HAVE PATIENCE FOR 3/4 of a century old lady.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> You should definitely consider that. To this day, I regret that we didn't sue the doctor and hospital that released my DH saying he hadn't suffered a stroke. Due to the doctor's negligence, DH's optic nerve was damaged and he went blind. If they had given him the meds within the 3 hours, he would have been okay. He was at the hospital as soon as I noticed the symptoms.


That's terrible, sometimes doctors need to listen better


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I went to one high school reunion, think it was the 25th, because a friend kept pestering me to go...said it would be fun.
> Wasn't fun IMHO. Just a bunch of "has been popular" people drinking too much, pretending to have missed seeing everyone.
> I ate the dinner, chatted a little bit, then left early. Have zero desire to go to another one. This probably sounds like I"m "Miss Sour Grapes", but I only had a few friends in H.S. and was more focused on academics; graduated a year early so never really connected with my senior class. Was ready to move on to better things.


I've never been to a reunion and if I did go, probably wouldn't remember anyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, you know what you like, and it's not picky when you're paying good money for it. I texted our hair stylist and Marla and I have appointments for the 26th so we'll be all groomed and presentable. lol
> I can only say that mine will be red, very red. Tasha had my find pictures and send them to her, so she's picked the cuts she's going to do, and she's wavering between 2 of the reds I think. She's fabulous with color, and she's better than I at knowing what will look good on me as opposed to what I would _like_ to look good on me. lol
> I've been playing with the idea of growing my hair out again, maybe come fall, I want it shorter for camping and summer in general.


I hope you post a picture after you have your hair coloured.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And here yesterday it was 92 and today 87.....no more cold or frost for sure. That was a lot of work Kaye Jo.


It was in the high 80's here today. A little cooler tomorrow, but not much.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ok....here it is and yes....it matches my dollar store reading glasses! LOL


Lovely. The colour suits you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been on here for a couple of hours so better get off now. Back later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad you persisted. Big Business/Companies should be held accountable.


budasha said:


> I sued the owner of a medical centre because of tripping over several broken bricks outside the building. I broke my wrist and tore my rotator cuff. I did see a lawyer and didn't have to pay them unless I received a settlement. Their bill came out of the settlement, which worked out fine for me.
> 
> It did take a couple of years because I had to go through therapy and then discovery by their lawyer. They also obtained my medical records. I had no objection to that. We were down to the wire before going to court when they came up with a settlement.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well damn. It's SORLENNA. HAVE PATIENCE FOR 3/4 of a century old lady.


 :sm23: :sm23: 
3/4 century *young* dear, *young*.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> After tonight it's supposed to gradually warm unless they change the forcast


Our forecast keeps changing for the next 3 days, but to warmer so I'm good with that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope you post a picture after you have your hair coloured.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I had excitement this evening, I set my steak in the cast iron skillet on fire. lolol Just grabbed another pan and sat it on top for a second and it was out, but it definitely got the heart going. Steak came out good though. 
Okay, off to knit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I had excitement this evening, I set my steak in the cast iron skillet on fire. lolol Just grabbed another pan and sat it on top for a second and it was out, but it definitely got the heart going. Steak came out good though.
> Okay, off to knit.


Like a lightning bolt to the heart!!!! Glad it all worked out okay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Like a lightning bolt to the heart!!!! Glad it all worked out okay.


LOL! Me too!!! 
Now I'm relaxing and working on my white elephant gift.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I had excitement this evening, I set my steak in the cast iron skillet on fire. lolol Just grabbed another pan and sat it on top for a second and it was out, but it definitely got the heart going. Steak came out good though.
> Okay, off to knit.


Last night I managed to set a tea towel on fire while getting the gravy in the jug???? What a stink???? Glad you got the fire out without mishap & the steak was still OK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night I managed to set a tea towel on fire while getting the gravy in the jug???? What a stink???? Glad you got the fire out without mishap & the steak was still OK


 :sm06: We're a mess. lol
I'm glad yours worked out okay too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just get the GKs to bed. 
I had to move my Brugmansia plant out to the livingroom as it was in the bedroom where GS sleeps & the smell was pretty overwhelming . I hope DH doesn't squak about the smell out here & want to throw it outÃ°ÂÂÂ
DS1 had a flu bug last week & I think he shared it with meÃ°ÂÂÂ³ I've been making mad dashes to the biffy all day & by suppertime I was feeling poorly, crampy. I sure hope it doesn't last long as I don't have time to be sickÃ°ÂÂÂ

Here's a photo of my fragrant bloom, too bad we didn't have smellivisionÃ°ÂÂÂ It's about 8" long


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL! I have two pups each with one leg of a small stuffed lamb, lol, poor lamb and poor Ryssa, Gizmo just pulls her along. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just get the GKs to bed.
> I had to move my Brugmansia plant out to the livingroom as it was in the bedroom where GS sleeps & the smell was pretty overwhelming . I hope DH doesn't Sauk about the smell out here & want to throw it outÃ°ÂÂÂ
> DS1 had a flu bug last week & I think he shared it with meÃ°ÂÂÂ³ I've been making mad dashes to the biffy all day & by suppertime I was feeling poorly, crampy. I sure hope it doesn't last long as I don't have time to be sickÃ°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Here's a photo of my fragrant bloom, too bad we didn't have smellivisionÃ°ÂÂÂ It's about 8" long


Gorgeous!!!!
I hope GS didn't share. 
I have a bit of a sore throat this afternoon/evening so am drinking tea with lemon and honey to nip it in the bud if it's not just the weather or allergens that it's blown in.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least it gives you lots of posts you don't need to read!


 :sm12: :sm12:True!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope DHs excision goes well- and that this time they manage to get it all so you don't need to go through this again.


It took two passes but we were home early and so far so good. Keeping ice on it part of every hour for a few days is going to take some doing but he is behaving at the moment. The bed is electric so his head will be raised for sleeping. Since it is at the end of the old scar, I don't think the had a big enough margin last time so sure hope this is the last for this spot, anyhow. He has another spot on ear that he has been treating with a salve Sure hope that does the trick...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> All of the ads here state that the attorneys take their cut out of the settlement (30+%). It doesn't cost you anything to call the number and find out what they would need to have before you do all the running around yourself - let them ask you for what they need to proceed; get those things and then let their investigators get whatever they need for your case - make them earn the money they're getting. They'll be able to get the information much more quickly with subpoenas, etc.


 :sm24: I want the surgical reports for my files anyhow but will call. I started to fill out on-line but stopped because I don't want a lot of phone calls. There is a site DH found that has a lot of info on various meshes and I will check it out for who to contact on this particular one. Figured they would just take a cut and I'm fine with that if I can just get all the operations and expenses covered.... with maybe a little for some yarn!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It took two passes but we were home early and so far so good. Keeping ice on it part of every hour for a few days is going to take some doing but he is behaving at the moment. The bed is electric so his head will be raised for sleeping. Since it is at the end of the old scar, I don't think the had a big enough margin last time so sure hope this is the last for this spot, anyhow. He has another spot on ear that he has been treating with a salve Sure hope that does the trick...


Glad all seems to be fine so far, I hope the salve works so that he doesn't have to have anymore procedures. Knew a lady in Schertz that had to have a big portion of her nose removed and had to wear a prostetic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm24: I want the surgical reports for my files anyhow but will call. I started to fill out on-line but stopped because I don't want a lot of phone calls. There is a site DH found that has a lot of info on various meshes and I will check it out for who to contact on this particular one. Figured they would just take a cut and I'm fine with that if I can just get all the operations and expenses covered.... with maybe a little for some yarn!


A little left for yarn and quilting is always great. lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> How about you ask him if a tummy control panty hose panty (no legs) would do the same thing. that may be much more comfortable.


I wish. Last year, I took in some panties that were sold at Walgreens... Panty style but girdle elastic. He approved them for trip.... after 3 months in binder. He also insisted I wear compression socks on plane and they had to be a certain % compression. He is very conservative. I am going to ask again when we go to wet/dry dressings because they would be much more comfortable. (Had a good laugh with the panties. They had little pockets, one had zippers. what for, I have no idea... but G being G stuck dollar bills in them for me to find when I pulled them out of the drawer!)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I wish. Last year, I took in some panties that were sold at Walgreens... Panty style but girdle elastic. He approved them for trip.... after 3 months in binder. He also insisted I wear compression socks on plane and they had to be a certain % compression. He is very conservative. I am going to ask again when we go to wet/dry dressings because they would be much more comfortable. (Had a good laugh with the panties. They had little pockets, one had zippers. what for, I have no idea... but G being G stuck dollar bills in them for me to find when I pulled them out of the drawer!)


 :sm23: :sm23: Good man!! LOL!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Someday I'm going to make it to San Francisco for a nice vacation, one of the places that I'd really love to go, that and drive the coast highway.


We did that. It was lovely and G has two cousins living there, one on Russian Hill and the other across from wharf. Here are the lessons I learned. No matter where you go, it is uphill, even on the return trip...... Get gas whenever you can. Stations can be few and far between on the coastal highway and don't get off the beaten path, as G did. Thought I was going to have to walk with not a gas station in sight. There was road construction too so it took a long time. The scenery is beautiful and we stopped at a few wineries. Would love to do it again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We did that. It was lovely and G has two cousins living there, one on Russian Hill and the other across from wharf. Here are the lessons I learned. No matter where you go, it is uphill, even on the return trip...... Get gas whenever you can. Stations can be few and far between on the coastal highway and don't get off the beaten path, as G did. Thought I was going to have to walk with not a gas station in sight. There was road construction too so it took a long time. The scenery is beautiful and we stopped at a few wineries. Would love to do it again.


Great advice on the gas, David likes to run it almost dry before getting more, sometimes about have a heart attack, but if he knows they are few and far between, he'll be more likely to top off at every opportunity, I hope. lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam..... glad you are going to be silent. I know just how you feel. This machine can be loud if the seal is not just perfect.... It doesn't have to be so bad as to set off alarm but it can make enough noise that I was very hesitant to go to show or out to eat. It also interfered with sleep. Quiet is a good thing...

Good news on the van too.... Much better than a new transmission. Hope it is just the one but better safe than sorry.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, you're the best. Thank you. Names are important and I like to get them right.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a Waxwel Paraffin Bath and I got it off of Amazon. I looked it up and saw the prices have increased a good bit but here is the link. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_4_6?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=waxwell+paraffin+bath&sprefix=Waxwel%2Caps%2C148&crid=1WT85LHWL6VIU


Thanks for the link..... I am calling Homedics tomorrow to see if I can get some resolution but may just trade it for the massager I want and start over with the bath. Those are more expensive but also larger, I think and you can use scented was, something I am not to do in this unit.

EDIT... not sure which one you have or that has adjustable temp. but am going to look further. I though you said yours did not adjust. I may just wait until I see it before I order one or go to a big med. store where they might have more to look at than Bed, Bath and Beyond. I know mine only ran about $40. - $50. so an upgrade is probably in order if I can't get this one to a usable state. (Love the rose scented wax option.)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: :sm23:
> 3/4 century *young* dear, *young*.


Thank you. Did ye kiss the Blarney Stone ????????????????????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Allergies are bad here today too. Sneezing, sniffling, and itchy eyes for me. Bleah. That comes from the wind. Tomorrow maybe we'll get rain, which would be nice. I need to fix the coffee maker for tomorrow and give kitty his eye drop, then off to bed. I was working on the quilt, but M-cat decided to come and snuggle. Can't turn that down!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you. Did ye kiss the Blarney Stone ????????????????????????


Well I am at least a 3rd Irish. LOL! 
But really, you are young at heart so there you go. :sm04:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been out getting my planters ready this morning & planted some Canada Day lillies I bought with the gift certificate from my sister, they are red & white & hopefully will be pretty..
> I hauled all the remaining potatoes out of the cold room & pulled the sprouts off. I've set aside a pail full for seed for my brother & put the rest back to use until we have new ones. About 2 -5 gallon pails left so that's pretty good, won't be too many wasted
> Well, I better get back at it, going to plant a few hills of banana potatoes, didn't do them when I did the rest & put the rubber mats around the fruit trees on the edge of the lawn to keep the grass down, I'm not sure if I really need to put them away each fall but I always have.
> 
> Has anyone ever bought replacement batteries for solar lights? I have 3 that aren't working & am trying to decide if I should just scrap them & buy new or try new batteries. I might get the batteries & they still don't light & I think new ones are $4 each


I had some really pretty ones a few years ago and the replacement batteries for them were expensive. I don't think I would bother if they are the normal ones that are inexpensive to replace.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i have an idea the rest of the knitting group does the same thing. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, love this. I do the same when I host knitting group.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Allergies are bad here today too. Sneezing, sniffling, and itchy eyes for me. Bleah. That comes from the wind. Tomorrow maybe we'll get rain, which would be nice. I need to fix the coffee maker for tomorrow and give kitty his eye drop, then off to bed. I was working on the quilt, but M-cat decided to come and snuggle. Can't turn that down!


I have to say that the tincture that Dr. Dan the naturopath gave me works wonders, in the midst of a horrible attack, a dropper full stops it almost immediately. 
It's Mormon Tea, marshmallow root, goldeanseal, chaparral, burdock, parsley ginger, horseradish, cayanne.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is certainly an easier drive. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> He doesn't work at Chetwynd, that's quite a drive from here. He's between Lac la Biche & Fort McMurray, about a 4-5 hr drive


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is the smell good or bad? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I just get the GKs to bed.
> I had to move my Brugmansia plant out to the livingroom as it was in the bedroom where GS sleeps & the smell was pretty overwhelming . I hope DH doesn't squak about the smell out here & want to throw it outÃ°ÂÂÂ
> DS1 had a flu bug last week & I think he shared it with meÃ°ÂÂÂ³ I've been making mad dashes to the biffy all day & by suppertime I was feeling poorly, crampy. I sure hope it doesn't last long as I don't have time to be sickÃ°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Here's a photo of my fragrant bloom, too bad we didn't have smellivisionÃ°ÂÂÂ It's about 8" long


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i knew there was a reason i liked that man - what a neat thing to do. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I wish. Last year, I took in some panties that were sold at Walgreens... Panty style but girdle elastic. He approved them for trip.... after 3 months in binder. He also insisted I wear compression socks on plane and they had to be a certain % compression. He is very conservative. I am going to ask again when we go to wet/dry dressings because they would be much more comfortable. (Had a good laugh with the panties. They had little pockets, one had zippers. what for, I have no idea... but G being G stuck dollar bills in them for me to find when I pulled them out of the drawer!)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> is the smell good or bad? --- sam


It smells good but gets stronger & stronger in the room, kind of overpowering


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ok....here it is and yes....it matches my dollar store reading glasses! LOL


Looks great and sure does match your glasses...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be over bearing if you were in the room too long. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> It smells good but gets stronger & stronger in the room, kind of overpowering


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> How did you manage to download the pattern? I tried but guess I did something wrong.


Just clicked where it said download.... Guess I'd better go open downloads and make sure it came through correctly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have to say that the tincture that Dr. Dan the naturopath gave me works wonders, in the midst of a horrible attack, a dropper full stops it almost immediately.
> It's Mormon Tea, marshmallow root, goldeanseal, chaparral, burdock, parsley ginger, horseradish, cayanne.


My tea would help if I'd remembered to make some. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My tea would help if I'd remembered to make some. :sm16:


Making it does make a difference. lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> You should definitely consider that. To this day, I regret that we didn't sue the doctor and hospital that released my DH saying he hadn't suffered a stroke. Due to the doctor's negligence, DH's optic nerve was damaged and he went blind. If they had given him the meds within the 3 hours, he would have been okay. He was at the hospital as soon as I noticed the symptoms.


That is horrible. I am so sorry. There is a number that they give you at the hospital now that you can call if you are in disagreement with being released. After being readmitted two days later once and being released two days earlier than told on another, I have told DH that I am going to be calling that number in the future if I am not absolutely certain I am OK. The deductible has gone from $500 to $1,250 in the last 2 years and I am not about to pay double due to their eagerness to clear the beds and get a new person in ... not to mention being to ill to be home alone.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I sued the owner of a medical centre because of tripping over several broken bricks outside the building. I broke my wrist and tore my rotator cuff. I did see a lawyer and didn't have to pay them unless I received a settlement. Their bill came out of the settlement, which worked out fine for me.
> 
> It did take a couple of years because I had to go through therapy and then discovery by their lawyer. They also obtained my medical records. I had no objection to that. We were down to the wire before going to court when they came up with a settlement.


Good for you! I should have sued the Dr. that did the bad reversal surgery and didn't. Found out much later that several of the nurses thought he should be retired, had shaky hands, etc. etc. and his partner was not too happy with all he had to do to redo. It was really touch and go for awhile and that Dr. is still practicing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I had excitement this evening, I set my steak in the cast iron skillet on fire. lolol Just grabbed another pan and sat it on top for a second and it was out, but it definitely got the heart going. Steak came out good though.
> Okay, off to knit.


Quick thinking and the way to get a lovely sear on that steak! Dad always insisted on a fire extinguisher in the kitchen but I don't have one. It would probably be expired and not work anyhow with my luck.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just get the GKs to bed.
> I had to move my Brugmansia plant out to the livingroom as it was in the bedroom where GS sleeps & the smell was pretty overwhelming . I hope DH doesn't squak about the smell out here & want to throw it outÃ°ÂÂÂ
> DS1 had a flu bug last week & I think he shared it with meÃ°ÂÂÂ³ I've been making mad dashes to the biffy all day & by suppertime I was feeling poorly, crampy. I sure hope it doesn't last long as I don't have time to be sickÃ°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Here's a photo of my fragrant bloom, too bad we didn't have smellivisionÃ°ÂÂÂ It's about 8" long


It's a very pretty bloom. Sure hope you recover quickly. You are much too busy to be sick and you sure don't want the Grandkids to get it either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Quick thinking and the way to get a lovely sear on that steak! Dad always insisted on a fire extinguisher in the kitchen but I don't have one. It would probably be expired and not work anyhow with my luck.


Lol, I need to get a new extinguisher, I'm sure the other is expired. Wouldn't have used it on the steak but it's always good to have one, God willing, neither of us will need one anytime soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I have two pups each with one leg of a small stuffed lamb, lol, poor lamb and poor Ryssa, Gizmo just pulls her along. lol


The little dog behind us has his stuffed toy dog and just doesn't realize his big brother is at least 8 times his size...... He just wants to be included in the activity. So funny to watch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The little dog behind us has his stuffed toy dog and just doesn't realize his big brother is at least 8 times his size...... He just wants to be included in the activity. So funny to watch.


LOL!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll take another photo once the furniture is set back up on the patio. The paving company staff were the ones who dug the holes for the trees for us so we also had them fix some of the sunken bricks and refill with the sand in between. Once the rain stops for awhile, they'll come back and power wash everything, re-sand everything and then seal it all and then it will be done and should be good for another 10 years at least. The front of the house faces east so we get very nice sun in the backyard in the afternoon.


Your house faces the same as mine and I have the bedroom at the front of the house so lovely sunshine streaming in this morning , then hopefully sun in the back garden all afternoon . Wish I had your lovely sized back garden . I have a large garden compared to a lot of houses here and the newer houses are lucky to have a postage stamp size lot such a shame . People here in the UK with very large gardens are selling of parts of it to builders . I noticed another difference between UK and America here there are at least 6ft walls or fences round our gardens


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i knew there was a reason i liked that man - what a neat thing to do. --- sam


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: He does keep things interesting!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your house faces the same as mine and I have the bedroom at the front of the house so lovely sunshine streaming in this morning , then hopefully sun in the back garden all afternoon . Wish I had your lovely sized back garden . I have a large garden compared to a lot of houses here and the newer houses are lucky to have a postage stamp size lot such a shame . People here in the UK with very large gardens are selling of parts of it to builders . I noticed another difference between UK and America here there are at least 6ft walls or fences round our gardens


Fencing differs from area to area. Here in TX, so many have pools that we do have 6 ft. wood fences in the back yards, at least in the suburbs. (Even if you don't have a pool because we do have alleys and so don't want to watch cars go by.) If you live on a big country place or ranch, then more likely to have lower see through of some sort.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That'd be enough incentive for me to do something, I hate to be told "not to", like I'm a 5 year old, I also tend to be contrary when challenged. lol


I hate being told not to as well . Some times its like I would just because I was told not too even if I had already decided myself that I wouldn't


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ok....here it is and yes....it matches my dollar store reading glasses! LOL


Looking lovely Gwen ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Did he not notice he had cut himself? No pain? Saw later that he didn't. Sounds like he needs to stop going around bare-foot.
> Did you wonder why you had bothered to wash the floors?


I'm forever sweeping them or washing them . I hate having bits on the floor


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you all for the good wishes and concern for Gerry. The procedure went well and we were home early. (I took yarn but didn't have time to start anything by the time I got off the computer.) He has just gone to bed, but will keep head elevated and was really good about keeping ice on it every hour. He is supposed to do that for several days and we can't change dressing for 2 days. He says it is a little sore and he did take Tylenol when we got home this morning about 11 and again before her went to bed. It is going to be some trick getting him to behave for several days. He will get bored with it, but I will make sure he does the ice when he is sitting in the evening at the very least. I am torn about this darned cook-out he wants to go to tomorrow. It is important for the nursery, but I would almost like rain to make it not an option! I guess if he is good all day tomorrow, a few hours won't hurt but we won't stay late. We are in for stormy weather on and off for several days so that may help in keeping him on the straight and narrow a little longer.v I'm going to try to keep him from working because I don't think the bouncing around in the truck will be good for healing. 

Cleaning lady coming for the first time tomorrow and I still don't have everything picked up and I haven't done the dusting. Guess I'd better get to bed too so I can really get busy in the morning. I'm a little sore tonight as well so anxious to stretch out and ditch the binder. See you all tomorrow night. Hugs to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I had excitement this evening, I set my steak in the cast iron skillet on fire. lolol Just grabbed another pan and sat it on top for a second and it was out, but it definitely got the heart going. Steak came out good though.
> Okay, off to knit.


Oops I'm surprised I've never done that yet although I have left a couple of pans to boil dry


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just get the GKs to bed.
> I had to move my Brugmansia plant out to the livingroom as it was in the bedroom where GS sleeps & the smell was pretty overwhelming . I hope DH doesn't squak about the smell out here & want to throw it outÃ°ÂÂÂ
> DS1 had a flu bug last week & I think he shared it with meÃ°ÂÂÂ³ I've been making mad dashes to the biffy all day & by suppertime I was feeling poorly, crampy. I sure hope it doesn't last long as I don't have time to be sickÃ°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Here's a photo of my fragrant bloom, too bad we didn't have smellivisionÃ°ÂÂÂ It's about 8" long


Beautiful flower Bonnie and I hope you are feeling a lot better in the morning


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you all for the good wishes and concern for Gerry. The procedure went well and we were home early. (I took yarn but didn't have time to start anything by the time I got off the computer.) He has just gone to bed, but will keep head elevated and was really good about keeping ice on it every hour. He is supposed to do that for several days and we can't change dressing for 2 days. He says it is a little sore and he did take Tylenol when we got home this morning about 11 and again before her went to bed. It is going to be some trick getting him to behave for several days. He will get bored with it, but I will make sure he does the ice when he is sitting in the evening at the very least. I am torn about this darned cook-out he wants to go to tomorrow. It is important for the nursery, but I would almost like rain to make it not an option! I guess if he is good all day tomorrow, a few hours won't hurt but we won't stay late. We are in for stormy weather on and off for several days so that may help in keeping him on the straight and narrow a little longer.v I'm going to try to keep him from working because I don't think the bouncing around in the truck will be good for healing.
> 
> Cleaning lady coming for the first time tomorrow and I still don't have everything picked up and I haven't done the dusting. Guess I'd better get to bed too so I can really get busy in the morning. I'm a little sore tonight as well so anxious to stretch out and ditch the binder. See you all tomorrow night. Hugs to all.


I agree, the bouncing is probably not the best thing. 
Isn't it funny how we clean for the cleaning lady? lol My BFF used to do that before her lady came each week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oops I'm surprised I've never done that yet although I have left a couple of pans to boil dry


LOL! I've done that a couple times too.

I think I'm with Jynx, heading to bed. Have a good day/night or in between and sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you all for the good wishes and concern for Gerry. The procedure went well and we were home early. (I took yarn but didn't have time to start anything by the time I got off the computer.) He has just gone to bed, but will keep head elevated and was really good about keeping ice on it every hour. He is supposed to do that for several days and we can't change dressing for 2 days. He says it is a little sore and he did take Tylenol when we got home this morning about 11 and again before her went to bed. It is going to be some trick getting him to behave for several days. He will get bored with it, but I will make sure he does the ice when he is sitting in the evening at the very least. I am torn about this darned cook-out he wants to go to tomorrow. It is important for the nursery, but I would almost like rain to make it not an option! I guess if he is good all day tomorrow, a few hours won't hurt but we won't stay late. We are in for stormy weather on and off for several days so that may help in keeping him on the straight and narrow a little longer.v I'm going to try to keep him from working because I don't think the bouncing around in the truck will be good for healing.
> 
> Cleaning lady coming for the first time tomorrow and I still don't have everything picked up and I haven't done the dusting. Guess I'd better get to bed too so I can really get busy in the morning. I'm a little sore tonight as well so anxious to stretch out and ditch the binder. See you all tomorrow night. Hugs to all.


Glad the procedure went well for your husband , hope it heals quickly
Goodnight hope you sleep well


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I've done that a couple times too.
> 
> I think I'm with Jynx, heading to bed. Have a good day/night or in between and sweet dreams.


Goodnight to you too Kaye Jo


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I had excitement this evening, I set my steak in the cast iron skillet on fire. lolol Just grabbed another pan and sat it on top for a second and it was out, but it definitely got the heart going. Steak came out good though.
> Okay, off to knit.


So a new way to cook steak?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It took two passes but we were home early and so far so good. Keeping ice on it part of every hour for a few days is going to take some doing but he is behaving at the moment. The bed is electric so his head will be raised for sleeping. Since it is at the end of the old scar, I don't think the had a big enough margin last time so sure hope this is the last for this spot, anyhow. He has another spot on ear that he has been treating with a salve Sure hope that does the trick...


Good that so far uneventful. And that the salve on the other one works- he doesn't want to lose part of an ear if it can be avoided.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I wish. Last year, I took in some panties that were sold at Walgreens... Panty style but girdle elastic. He approved them for trip.... after 3 months in binder. He also insisted I wear compression socks on plane and they had to be a certain % compression. He is very conservative. I am going to ask again when we go to wet/dry dressings because they would be much more comfortable. (Had a good laugh with the panties. They had little pockets, one had zippers. what for, I have no idea... but G being G stuck dollar bills in them for me to find when I pulled them out of the drawer!)


Insisting on good compression socks with your medical history is I'm sorry to say only responsible medical care! And much as you hate the girdle etc (and so would I) helps prevent everything falling out- your abdo muscles will be very weak after all they have gone through. And if bits of your gut slip through you will be back where you began again. So unfortunately it sounds to me you have a maybe conservative doctor but one who looking out for you.
Where were the pockets? If at the sides may have been to put something in to protect hips to lessen likelihood of a fractured hip in the case of a fall.

But what fun to find dollar notes in there.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ok....here it is and yes....it matches my dollar store reading glasses! LOL


Gorgeous!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just get the GKs to bed.
> I had to move my Brugmansia plant out to the livingroom as it was in the bedroom where GS sleeps & the smell was pretty overwhelming . I hope DH doesn't squak about the smell out here & want to throw it outÃ°ÂÂÂ
> DS1 had a flu bug last week & I think he shared it with meÃ°ÂÂÂ³ I've been making mad dashes to the biffy all day & by suppertime I was feeling poorly, crampy. I sure hope it doesn't last long as I don't have time to be sickÃ°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Here's a photo of my fragrant bloom, too bad we didn't have smellivisionÃ°ÂÂÂ It's about 8" long


Hope your tum settles soon. Not nice.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's the photo of the backyard now complete with some trees to replace those that have been destroyed by disease and storms.


It looks lovely. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know she's taking a break, but * Happy Birthday, Melody*


And a Happy Birthday from me! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We have finally got rain which has brought the slugs and snails out yuk . So husband is trying every trick to keep them away from his lettuce


Is it Marigolds they say to plant with vegetables to keep bugs away? I think.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad the van is fixable at a somewhat reasonable cost Sam. Also glad you got a quieter unit.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It is about in inch long and looks sore what worries me is that he didn't even feel it


Oh dear. Perhaps a trip to the doctor then?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been out getting my planters ready this morning & planted some Canada Day lillies I bought with the gift certificate from my sister, they are red & white & hopefully will be pretty..
> I hauled all the remaining potatoes out of the cold room & pulled the sprouts off. I've set aside a pail full for seed for my brother & put the rest back to use until we have new ones. About 2 -5 gallon pails left so that's pretty good, won't be too many wasted
> Well, I better get back at it, going to plant a few hills of banana potatoes, didn't do them when I did the rest & put the rubber mats around the fruit trees on the edge of the lawn to keep the grass down, I'm not sure if I really need to put them away each fall but I always have.
> 
> Has anyone ever bought replacement batteries for solar lights? I have 3 that aren't working & am trying to decide if I should just scrap them & buy new or try new batteries. I might get the batteries & they still don't light & I think new ones are $4 each


Yep I have tried that and they didnt last long either. I dont have many solar lights that have lasted longer than a year or two really.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ok....here it is and yes....it matches my dollar store reading glasses! LOL


Oooh I like it. :sm11: And I think it will last longer as its more blended. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well damn. It's SORLENNA. HAVE PATIENCE FOR 3/4 of a century old lady.


LOL. You got it! It is easy to mix up the l's and the i's. 3/4 century is mature not old by the way. LOL :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> It took two passes but we were home early and so far so good. Keeping ice on it part of every hour for a few days is going to take some doing but he is behaving at the moment. The bed is electric so his head will be raised for sleeping. Since it is at the end of the old scar, I don't think the had a big enough margin last time so sure hope this is the last for this spot, anyhow. He has another spot on ear that he has been treating with a salve Sure hope that does the trick...


I am glad it went well for him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just get the GKs to bed.
> I had to move my Brugmansia plant out to the livingroom as it was in the bedroom where GS sleeps & the smell was pretty overwhelming . I hope DH doesn't squak about the smell out here & want to throw it outÃ°ÂÂÂ
> DS1 had a flu bug last week & I think he shared it with meÃ°ÂÂÂ³ I've been making mad dashes to the biffy all day & by suppertime I was feeling poorly, crampy. I sure hope it doesn't last long as I don't have time to be sickÃ°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Here's a photo of my fragrant bloom, too bad we didn't have smellivisionÃ°ÂÂÂ It's about 8" long


Wow, that's one huge bloom. Hope you feel better soon. There are some flowers I can't have in the house - paperwhites is one of them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I wish. Last year, I took in some panties that were sold at Walgreens... Panty style but girdle elastic. He approved them for trip.... after 3 months in binder. He also insisted I wear compression socks on plane and they had to be a certain % compression. He is very conservative. I am going to ask again when we go to wet/dry dressings because they would be much more comfortable. (Had a good laugh with the panties. They had little pockets, one had zippers. what for, I have no idea... but G being G stuck dollar bills in them for me to find when I pulled them out of the drawer!)


It's good to have some humor through this ordeal.

I did a little research last night: two ways to go - join a class action suit with everyone impacted by each brand of mesh, or
set up your own lawsuit due to the unique and extensive nature of your situation.

I was wrong in the % kept by the law firm - some are as high as 40%...wow.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I hate being told not to as well . Some times its like I would just because I was told not too even if I had already decided myself that I wouldn't


That's me, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks for the link..... I am calling Homedics tomorrow to see if I can get some resolution but may just trade it for the massager I want and start over with the bath. Those are more expensive but also larger, I think and you can use scented was, something I am not to do in this unit.
> 
> EDIT... not sure which one you have or that has adjustable temp. but am going to look further. I though you said yours did not adjust. I may just wait until I see it before I order one or go to a big med. store where they might have more to look at than Bed, Bath and Beyond. I know mine only ran about $40. - $50. so an upgrade is probably in order if I can't get this one to a usable state. (Love the rose scented wax option.)


I believe I got mine at Ulta...I'll dig it out of the closet and see what I have.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Fencing differs from area to area. Here in TX, so many have pools that we do have 6 ft. wood fences in the back yards, at least in the suburbs. (Even if you don't have a pool because we do have alleys and so don't want to watch cars go by.) If you live on a big country place or ranch, then more likely to have lower see through of some sort.


If there is a pool in the yard, there are all kinds of rules about the height and locks, etc. There are many in our area who do not have fences. We put up the chain link when we had the Golden retriever dog and could just let him out back to do his business. Our son is in a newer neighborhood (<10 years) and there are a lot of "association rules" including having the same kind of mailbox and house numbers, no sheds and no fences. It has a totally different feel to the neighborhood.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It looks lovely. :sm24:


Was a bit worried about the baby trees last night since we had a horrible thunderstorm come through here last night. It blew over the metal flag pole across the street. It's definitely tornado season around here. Once came through most of the Midwest last night and more are being forecast. The trees seem to have survived (being young and lithe!!) and certainly received enough to drink.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Was a bit worried about the baby trees last night since we had a horrible thunderstorm come through here last night. It blew over the metal flag pole across the street. It's definitely tornado season around here. Once came through most of the Midwest last night and more are being forecast. The trees seem to have survived (being young and lithe!!) and certainly received enough to drink.


 :sm06: I am glad you didnt get any damage.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Finished first sock and knit about an inch on 2nd.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Assuming you weren't burned or anything damaged thank goodness! And how did you manage to start the fire pray tell?



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I had excitement this evening, I set my steak in the cast iron skillet on fire. lolol Just grabbed another pan and sat it on top for a second and it was out, but it definitely got the heart going. Steak came out good though.
> Okay, off to knit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beauty that flower is. I love the ruffled edges on it.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I just get the GKs to bed.
> I had to move my Brugmansia plant out to the livingroom as it was in the bedroom where GS sleeps & the smell was pretty overwhelming . I hope DH doesn't squak about the smell out here & want to throw it outÃ°ÂÂÂ
> DS1 had a flu bug last week & I think he shared it with meÃ°ÂÂÂ³ I've been making mad dashes to the biffy all day & by suppertime I was feeling poorly, crampy. I sure hope it doesn't last long as I don't have time to be sickÃ°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Here's a photo of my fragrant bloom, too bad we didn't have smellivisionÃ°ÂÂÂ It's about 8" long


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got a chuckle about Gerry putting dollars in the panties....LOL. Guess he was just staking his claim...LOL. I certainly understand about not wanting to wear the binder but definitely think you should do so at least for awhile and then the compression like panties;
you've got to be well and if this will help you be well then girl...do it. Of course this comes from someone that also does not necessarily follow their doctor's advise all the time. You've just been through so very much the past few years. I really hope to get to know you more at this year's KAP.


Dreamweaver said:


> I wish. Last year, I took in some panties that were sold at Walgreens... Panty style but girdle elastic. He approved them for trip.... after 3 months in binder. He also insisted I wear compression socks on plane and they had to be a certain % compression. He is very conservative. I am going to ask again when we go to wet/dry dressings because they would be much more comfortable. (Had a good laugh with the panties. They had little pockets, one had zippers. what for, I have no idea... but G being G stuck dollar bills in them for me to find when I pulled them out of the drawer!)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everybody! We have a new internet system, so hopefully if I go for a cuppa' I won't get kicked off every time and have to sign in on the internet again. Same thing happened on the tv. I'm also hoping the phone will be better since this company has better power and my 98 yr. old aunt often has trouble hearing me. So far so good. 

Melody, hope you had a lovely Birthday. Belated Birthday Wishes!

Poledra, glad you didn't get burned and got the fire out. Not the best way to get a charcoal steak. :sm06: 

Julie, thanks for the photos of Scotland. Brings back such lovely memories. 

Rookie, with the changes in temperature I'm not surprised with the high winds, but my, we've had enough. Lovely photo of your back yard and so glad you have your new trees planted. May the tornadoes stay AWAY from you. The weather has been gorgeous and then yesterday it turned HOT. We were told to expect high winds too but if we had them I'm not aware and no damage like the last time. That time of year. I didn't mind it but DH wasn't happy. Really, it wasn't that bad but DH thought it was. The fellow is coming to do new trim for the garage door frame and then we can get the garage door. Had a bit of water damage in the basement. Have a company coming to extract water from the carpet. I remember us talking about those water alarms but we needed the money for other things and this just puts the water alarm at the top now because I see how it can cost a whole lot of money if you don't have one. Penny wise, pound foolish.

Hoping you are all well. Going to get another cuppa' before the man arrives to talk about framing the garage door, then off to the diet appointment. I'm at a bit of a standstill as I gained over the 6 wks. of maintenance because I didn't do it one bit. I'm afraid I just can't have things like Easter candy in the home or desserts for Easter dinner. One bite and I'm done for and it lasted the whole 6 wks. I made up for years of not eating sugar. Not too upset though as I know I am heading in the right direction and 9 more lbs. to lose to get back down to where I was. I might be the tortoise, but I'll get there.

Socks I'm knitting are on hold but I know I will get to them.

Big Hugs to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought you said you like rose scent and linen like scents. I just ordered more wax and got the "rain"
scent thinking it might be less annoying to those sensitive to scents. I personally love the lavender and want to try the peach scent. As much as I love to look at roses, the scent gives me a headache you wouldn't believe so I avoid rose scents.


Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks for the link..... I am calling Homedics tomorrow to see if I can get some resolution but may just trade it for the massager I want and start over with the bath. Those are more expensive but also larger, I think and you can use scented was, something I am not to do in this unit.
> 
> EDIT... not sure which one you have or that has adjustable temp. but am going to look further. I though you said yours did not adjust. I may just wait until I see it before I order one or go to a big med. store where they might have more to look at than Bed, Bath and Beyond. I know mine only ran about $40. - $50. so an upgrade is probably in order if I can't get this one to a usable state. (Love the rose scented wax option.)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is it too late to sue him now? I'm seriously not one to sue but in you case(s) you certainly should IMHO.
Total incompetence and what horrible consequences for you. I know I've had quite a few surgeries but nothing like what you have had to endure because of the mesh. I admire you for your strength and persistence at recovery.


Dreamweaver said:


> Good for you! I should have sued the Dr. that did the bad reversal surgery and didn't. Found out much later that several of the nurses thought he should be retired, had shaky hands, etc. etc. and his partner was not too happy with all he had to do to redo. It was really touch and go for awhile and that Dr. is still practicing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bedtime..... again. LOL. Night all. And here is an appropriate picture of new Penelope as well.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How I would LOVE a 6ft brick or stone wall around out back yard but it would cost a small fortune as it is a bit over 2 acres in the back. At least we have the electrified chain link fence. Still doesn't keep the kids from the trailer park from throwing stuff over the fence though but now with it electrified they aren't climbing the fence (though the evil side of me wishes they would try and get shocked!) I don't think I posted this (if so please forgive me) but Gracie, the labradoodle 8 month old) came wandering in through the doggie door the other day. I could hear music like from one of those baby toys that has buttons you push for music.
When she walked around to where I could see her sure enough she had a baby toy that had a handle, which she was holding in her mouth by the handle, and the lights and music were playing away. It is now her new favorite toy. She will periodically pick it up, somehow push the buttons and just walk around with it in her mouth. If I can get a video of it sometime I will have to post it.
It really is funny. Gracie is such a comical pup. Most laid back dog I've every seen.


Swedenme said:


> Your house faces the same as mine and I have the bedroom at the front of the house so lovely sunshine streaming in this morning , then hopefully sun in the back garden all afternoon . Wish I had your lovely sized back garden . I have a large garden compared to a lot of houses here and the newer houses are lucky to have a postage stamp size lot such a shame . People here in the UK with very large gardens are selling of parts of it to builders . I noticed another difference between UK and America here there are at least 6ft walls or fences round our gardens


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Bedtime..... again. LOL. Night all. And here is an appropriate picture of new Penelope as well.....


I was just about to ask how things were going with her. Big yawn- does your comment means she sleeps well?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Bedtime..... again. LOL. Night all. And here is an appropriate picture of new Penelope as well.....


Adorable. Good night to both you and Penelope.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is so prescious!



sugarsugar said:


> Bedtime..... again. LOL. Night all. And here is an appropriate picture of new Penelope as well.....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, good to see your post. Not to worry, you will lose those pounds and we all have slips from time to time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everybody! We have a new internet system, so hopefully if I go for a cuppa' I won't get kicked off every time and have to sign in on the internet again. Same thing happened on the tv. I'm also hoping the phone will be better since this company has better power and my 98 yr. old aunt often has trouble hearing me. So far so good.
> 
> Melody, hope you had a lovely Birthday. Belated Birthday Wishes!
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Hugs to you, Daralene! Sorry about the water damage, and the diet having stalled. I've been off sugar only about a month, but seem to be going in the wrong direction!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The latest DIY project for DD's house. Something for the walls. Wood plaques with Ball canning jars and some metal grates all with some white paint and a little distressing.

Official unveiling is this weekend. Still no curtains - but maybe they'll come tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I had excitement this evening, I set my steak in the cast iron skillet on fire. lolol Just grabbed another pan and sat it on top for a second and it was out, but it definitely got the heart going. Steak came out good though.
> Okay, off to knit.


Wow, were you trying to flambe it? Glad it turned out okay though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night I managed to set a tea towel on fire while getting the gravy in the jug???? What a stink???? Glad you got the fire out without mishap & the steak was still OK


What's going on! Was it a full moon last night? Good thing you didn't burn yourself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just get the GKs to bed.
> I had to move my Brugmansia plant out to the livingroom as it was in the bedroom where GS sleeps & the smell was pretty overwhelming . I hope DH doesn't squak about the smell out here & want to throw it outÃ°ÂÂÂ
> DS1 had a flu bug last week & I think he shared it with meÃ°ÂÂÂ³ I've been making mad dashes to the biffy all day & by suppertime I was feeling poorly, crampy. I sure hope it doesn't last long as I don't have time to be sickÃ°ÂÂÂ
> 
> Here's a photo of my fragrant bloom, too bad we didn't have smellivisionÃ°ÂÂÂ It's about 8" long


It's beautiful. I didn't know they had a fragrance. Must check the next time I see one at the nursery.

I hope the flu doesn't last long.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It took two passes but we were home early and so far so good. Keeping ice on it part of every hour for a few days is going to take some doing but he is behaving at the moment. The bed is electric so his head will be raised for sleeping. Since it is at the end of the old scar, I don't think the had a big enough margin last time so sure hope this is the last for this spot, anyhow. He has another spot on ear that he has been treating with a salve Sure hope that does the trick...


Hope everything is okay for your DH.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I wish. Last year, I took in some panties that were sold at Walgreens... Panty style but girdle elastic. He approved them for trip.... after 3 months in binder. He also insisted I wear compression socks on plane and they had to be a certain % compression. He is very conservative. I am going to ask again when we go to wet/dry dressings because they would be much more comfortable. (Had a good laugh with the panties. They had little pockets, one had zippers. what for, I have no idea... but G being G stuck dollar bills in them for me to find when I pulled them out of the drawer!)


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good for you! I should have sued the Dr. that did the bad reversal surgery and didn't. Found out much later that several of the nurses thought he should be retired, had shaky hands, etc. etc. and his partner was not too happy with all he had to do to redo. It was really touch and go for awhile and that Dr. is still practicing.


If there isn't a time limit, I would certainly consider suing, particularly since he is still practicing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Is it Marigolds they say to plant with vegetables to keep bugs away? I think.


Yes, I used to plant them around my tomatoes and peppers.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You rock!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everybody! We have a new internet system, so hopefully if I go for a cuppa' I won't get kicked off every time and have to sign in on the internet again. Same thing happened on the tv. I'm also hoping the phone will be better since this company has better power and my 98 yr. old aunt often has trouble hearing me. So far so good.
> 
> Melody, hope you had a lovely Birthday. Belated Birthday Wishes!
> 
> ...


Sorry about the water damage. We had at least three floods, two of them were covered by insurance but the third one wasn't. Good idea to get an alarm. I know you'll be able to get rid of those extra pounds; you've been doing well. Did you have the cyst removed yet?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Chippyrabbit/cutie-cupcake-dolls

These are so cute.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had lovely cool walk and fed horses.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Bedtime..... again. LOL. Night all. And here is an appropriate picture of new Penelope as well.....


How cute is she , made me yawn looking at her


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Chippyrabbit/cutie-cupcake-dolls
> 
> These are so cute.


I'm going to have to give them a go


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The latest DIY project for DD's house. Something for the walls. Wood plaques with Ball canning jars and some metal grates all with some white paint and a little distressing.
> 
> Official unveiling is this weekend. Still no curtains - but maybe they'll come tomorrow.


Looking lovely , I like the colour on the walls


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> So a new way to cook steak?


LOL! Charbroiled, minus the charcoal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It is a grey and dreary day here, good day for coffee/tea and knitting all day and I think that is exactly what I'm going to do. I got the kitchen cleaned other than a couple pans, last night so I have no chores that need done today, I do the cat boxes every morning like Sorlenna does and that makes for easy work, gotta love the catbox genie(just like a diaper genie but for cat litter). 
The broccoli, cauli, and brussels sure look good out there, I sure hope that with this cool snap it helps to promote a bumper crop for the freezer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Was a bit worried about the baby trees last night since we had a horrible thunderstorm come through here last night. It blew over the metal flag pole across the street. It's definitely tornado season around here. Once came through most of the Midwest last night and more are being forecast. The trees seem to have survived (being young and lithe!!) and certainly received enough to drink.


Glad that the new trees are all okay, I sure hope that they stay that way. My apple trees look good, but no blossoms yet, I hope that this doesn't stop them from getting any.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Assuming you weren't burned or anything damaged thank goodness! And how did you manage to start the fire pray tell?


Lol, no, no damage, I think it was just some of the olive oil/vinegar marinade splashed over when I put the steak into the hot cast iron skillet, it flared up and was already almost out by the time I grabbed a pan to slam on it, and I didn't waste time either, so I think it would have put itself out quickly anyway, but better safe than sorry. I did keep a good eye on it and just did dishes while it was cooking so as not to worry about another flare up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The latest DIY project for DD's house. Something for the walls. Wood plaques with Ball canning jars and some metal grates all with some white paint and a little distressing.
> 
> Official unveiling is this weekend. Still no curtains - but maybe they'll come tomorrow.


Looks nice. Good idea to use the grates and jars for decorations.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everybody! We have a new internet system, so hopefully if I go for a cuppa' I won't get kicked off every time and have to sign in on the internet again. Same thing happened on the tv. I'm also hoping the phone will be better since this company has better power and my 98 yr. old aunt often has trouble hearing me. So far so good.
> 
> Melody, hope you had a lovely Birthday. Belated Birthday Wishes!
> 
> ...


Hi, we've missed you, I sure hope that your internet system continues to work well for you now. 
How fun, I want a new garage door, I may plan that for next spring, I want one with windows in it for some natural light. After vacation in July, I'm going to patch my stucco on the house where it needs it, then start sealing it, and then I'll get it painted a pretty color, I don't think I want white as much at that would probably be pretty, it'd show so much dirt, but with the green roof I'll have to think about it. 
You'll get there, you've come a long way on the weight loss already.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Bedtime..... again. LOL. Night all. And here is an appropriate picture of new Penelope as well.....


Awe, isn't she just beautiful!!!! And what a big yawn for such a tiny thing. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How I would LOVE a 6ft brick or stone wall around out back yard but it would cost a small fortune as it is a bit over 2 acres in the back. At least we have the electrified chain link fence. Still doesn't keep the kids from the trailer park from throwing stuff over the fence though but now with it electrified they aren't climbing the fence (though the evil side of me wishes they would try and get shocked!) I don't think I posted this (if so please forgive me) but Gracie, the labradoodle 8 month old) came wandering in through the doggie door the other day. I could hear music like from one of those baby toys that has buttons you push for music.
> When she walked around to where I could see her sure enough she had a baby toy that had a handle, which she was holding in her mouth by the handle, and the lights and music were playing away. It is now her new favorite toy. She will periodically pick it up, somehow push the buttons and just walk around with it in her mouth. If I can get a video of it sometime I will have to post it.
> It really is funny. Gracie is such a comical pup. Most laid back dog I've every seen.


Silly Gracie, she's too funny.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The latest DIY project for DD's house. Something for the walls. Wood plaques with Ball canning jars and some metal grates all with some white paint and a little distressing.
> 
> Official unveiling is this weekend. Still no curtains - but maybe they'll come tomorrow.


It looks great!!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow, were you trying to flambe it? Glad it turned out okay though.


LOL!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Bedtime..... again. LOL. Night all. And here is an appropriate picture of new Penelope as well.....


That girl's got the right idea! She's gorgeous and growing so fast.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> How I would LOVE a 6ft brick or stone wall around out back yard but it would cost a small fortune as it is a bit over 2 acres in the back. At least we have the electrified chain link fence. Still doesn't keep the kids from the trailer park from throwing stuff over the fence though but now with it electrified they aren't climbing the fence (though the evil side of me wishes they would try and get shocked!) I don't think I posted this (if so please forgive me) but Gracie, the labradoodle 8 month old) came wandering in through the doggie door the other day. I could hear music like from one of those baby toys that has buttons you push for music.
> When she walked around to where I could see her sure enough she had a baby toy that had a handle, which she was holding in her mouth by the handle, and the lights and music were playing away. It is now her new favorite toy. She will periodically pick it up, somehow push the buttons and just walk around with it in her mouth. If I can get a video of it sometime I will have to post it.
> It really is funny. Gracie is such a comical pup. Most laid back dog I've every seen.


Don't they just make you smile , how is Sydney I'm thinking he has calmed down now as we never hear about what he has been up to lately


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Posted this and then realised I was on last week's KTP!

Decided to buy one day's internet reception ($20!) as we are at sea (heading back to New York) for the next 2 days and I've been having withdrawal pangs for you lot! When I left you were on page 40 and now it's here! I've managed to read to page 70 and I'll catch up with the rest soon. We've had a great holiday, but I'm ready for home now, and you really get fed up eating! You can eat around the clock on here and because a lot of it is buffet style you end up eating more than you should...a lot more! The entertainment has been quite good too - a couple of comedians, a variety show and we are going to see 'We Will Rock You' tonight.
Happy birthday to Caren (hope you are reading along) and fingers crossed for a good outcome for your mum, Margaret. TTYL.....got to go and eat again!!! (Edit - the waiter misheard me and brought me a rum & coke instead of a diet coke....yeugh, definitely not my alcohol of choice and certainly not at lunchtime, but I took a large slug of it before I realised!)

I thought I had caught up so well and now realise that I've got over 80 pages to catch up on for this week! Thought it was strange that the page count wasn't going up and I was blaming the ship's internet connection! I'd better get on with it. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Posted this and then realised I was on last week's KTP!
> 
> Decided to buy one day's internet reception ($20!) as we are at sea (heading back to New York) for the next 2 days and I've been having withdrawal pangs for you lot! When I left you were on page 40 and now it's here! I've managed to read to page 70 and I'll catch up with the rest soon. We've had a great holiday, but I'm ready for home now, and you really get fed up eating! You can eat around the clock on here and because a lot of it is buffet style you end up eating more than you should...a lot more! The entertainment has been quite good too - a couple of comedians, a variety show and we are going to see 'We Will Rock You' tonight.
> Happy birthday to Caren (hope you are reading along) and fingers crossed for a good outcome for your mum, Margaret. TTYL.....got to go and eat again!!! (Edit - the waiter misheard me and brought me a rum & coke instead of a diet coke....yeugh, definitely not my alcohol of choice and certainly not at lunchtime, but I took a large slug of it before I realised!)
> ...


Sounds like you're having a great time. Nice to go on holiday but always good to get home.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love it and it isn't that easy to come by around here. We had a big plant behind the garage growing up and mom made the best rhubarb sauce. I used to just grab a stalk and eat it raw.


As kids we used to eat raw sticks of rhubarb dipped into pokes (bags) of sugar!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Posted this and then realised I was on last week's KTP!
> 
> Decided to buy one day's internet reception ($20!) as we are at sea (heading back to New York) for the next 2 days and I've been having withdrawal pangs for you lot! When I left you were on page 40 and now it's here! I've managed to read to page 70 and I'll catch up with the rest soon. We've had a great holiday, but I'm ready for home now, and you really get fed up eating! You can eat around the clock on here and because a lot of it is buffet style you end up eating more than you should...a lot more! The entertainment has been quite good too - a couple of comedians, a variety show and we are going to see 'We Will Rock You' tonight.
> Happy birthday to Caren (hope you are reading along) and fingers crossed for a good outcome for your mum, Margaret. TTYL.....got to go and eat again!!! (Edit - the waiter misheard me and brought me a rum & coke instead of a diet coke....yeugh, definitely not my alcohol of choice and certainly not at lunchtime, but I took a large slug of it before I realised!)
> ...


LOL!! A bit of a shock when you took that first swig. 
I was reading it to David over the phone, he laughed, said he'd have to drink because he'd be bored and irritated being on the ocean and not able to fish from the ship. lol The man does have his priorities. lol
I'm glad you are having a wonderful trip, one of my bff's is on a cruise out of Galveston and hating it, she said she's not sociable, so is just sunburned from laying on deck reading, which she enjoys along with the food, but she's not having fun over all. She went with a coworker that isn't a close friend I think is part of the problem, and the coworkers 15 year old son. 
Enjoy the rest of your trip!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, glad you are enjoying trip. I almost always enjoy starting vacay but also wannabehome at end.
Went to gym and did weights. Now time for knitting.
Tried on old bras. I am itchy and nerve pain where shingles were. May have to buy new one without underwire. Don't like them as I'm a DDD, but can't stand pain.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, I haven't heard a poke used for a bag since living in Pennsylvania Dutch country.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, I haven't heard a poke used for a bag since living in Pennsylvania Dutch country.


poke salad coming up


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's snowing! I looked out a bit ago and giant wet snowflakes were coming down, it's still coming down but not really sticking, I sure hope it doesn't last too long. Good grief, so much for spring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Posted this and then realised I was on last week's KTP!
> 
> Decided to buy one day's internet reception ($20!) as we are at sea (heading back to New York) for the next 2 days and I've been having withdrawal pangs for you lot! When I left you were on page 40 and now it's here! I've managed to read to page 70 and I'll catch up with the rest soon. We've had a great holiday, but I'm ready for home now, and you really get fed up eating! You can eat around the clock on here and because a lot of it is buffet style you end up eating more than you should...a lot more! The entertainment has been quite good too - a couple of comedians, a variety show and we are going to see 'We Will Rock You' tonight.
> Happy birthday to Caren (hope you are reading along) and fingers crossed for a good outcome for your mum, Margaret. TTYL.....got to go and eat again!!! (Edit - the waiter misheard me and brought me a rum & coke instead of a diet coke....yeugh, definitely not my alcohol of choice and certainly not at lunchtime, but I took a large slug of it before I realised!)
> ...


LOL! Good to see you have found the right week!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's snowing! I looked out a bit ago and giant wet snowflakes were coming down, it's still coming down but not really sticking, I sure hope it doesn't last too long. Good grief, so much for spring.


 :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> :sm06: :sm06:


I think I heard there was quite a bit of snow in CO also -- just where DD was last weekend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Bedtime..... again. LOL. Night all. And here is an appropriate picture of new Penelope as well.....


So cute! Looks like she's filling out well


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I heard there was quite a bit of snow in CO also -- just where DD was last weekend.


It's quite rediculous if you ask me, not that mother nature does ask me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, Gracie is too funny. Hope there's been no more incidents with the trailer kids tormenting the ogs

Kate, glad you've had a good holiday but I 'm also ready to be home at the end.

Kaye, hope you keep the snow there????????the long weekend is coming & we often get bad weather for that???? Sunny here but again a cold wind

Still not feeling great, been laying around most of the day, GD is getting bored with me but she'll survive. I have to get them fed & into town fir 5:30 so DS can take them for baseball in Turtleford. I have some tortellini frozen, will cook that & put cheese on it, the kids like it & it's easy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, Gracie is too funny. Hope there's been no more incidents with the trailer kids tormenting the ogs
> 
> Kate, glad you've had a good holiday but I 'm also ready to be home at the end.
> 
> ...


I don't want it either, I hope it just disappears. lol
I hope that you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, glad you are having a good trip. That would have been a surprise for sure, drinking that rum and coke. I used to be able to have a glass of wine at lunch but nowadays it just makes me want to go to sleep.

Bonnie, Hope you are soon feeling better.

Poledra, It really is so nice getting a new garage door. The rest of the house trim was painted and the garage door is peeling apart. I hope I picked the right door. It is beautiful for sure, just hope it goes with the house. Sounds like quite a job painting the stucco. Will you paint it yourselves or hire someone?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh how I love this photo. What a sweetie. She makes me want to yawn right along with her. I'm missing the wee ones and wish we all lived closer so I could come hold one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, good to see your post. Not to worry, you will lose those pounds and we all have slips from time to time.


Thank you. Yes, it has been almost 1 1/2 years now so guess this isn't unusual. As long as I keep moving in the right direction. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Hugs to you, Daralene! Sorry about the water damage, and the diet having stalled. I've been off sugar only about a month, but seem to be going in the wrong direction!


Thank you Julie. Yes, it stinks a little. I was at the diet appointment but the fellows came and I think it will be expensive. They will remove the padding after water is taken care of and use some sort of chemical to make sure we don't get mold and put down new carpet padding. It isn't the whole carpet. Thought they would do it today but they take their time. Must be busy.

Sorry being off the sugar hasn't made a difference. It was the same for me although, I did manage to get rid of being pre-diabetic by eating so healthy. Just that the weight kept coming on. I see the doctor on Monday and will find out if she has decided to put me on thyroid meds or not. It seems that with me the carbs just turned to sugar so that even though I cut out sugar, I was ultimately still getting it. :sm25: Hoping the diet you mentioned will help as I know what it is like to think you are doing all the right things and just keep gaining. Wasn't like that when we were young. :sm17: At least we are young at heart.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The latest DIY project for DD's house. Something for the walls. Wood plaques with Ball canning jars and some metal grates all with some white paint and a little distressing.
> 
> Official unveiling is this weekend. Still no curtains - but maybe they'll come tomorrow.


So creative and gorgeous!!!! What an amazing project this has been.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Sorry about the water damage. We had at least three floods, two of them were covered by insurance but the third one wasn't. Good idea to get an alarm. I know you'll be able to get rid of those extra pounds; you've been doing well. Did you have the cyst removed yet?


Oh my, sorry the 3rd wasn't. They told us we might want to claim this with the insurance but we can decide when we see how much the estimate is.

The cyst is to be done in June. It was for May but they moved it to June. Will be strange to have it gone as I am always feeling for it. No pain involved, just bothers me psychologically since the hairdresser mentioned it to me. I thought everyone had them, but what did I know. I'll be glad to have it gone.

DH is out with our son at the movies. It's a true story about a jazz musician whose wife shot him. I laughed and said, hmmmm, no wonder you aren't taking me. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you, you reminded me that for me carbs turn to sugar. Thus when on meds for colitis I had to be put on insulin. Good point. Will cut them way down.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Been trying to get rid of sugar related itching, and was informed by someone I know to try 2tsp of apple cider vinegar in a glass of water twice daily for weight loss and itching. Been doing it for a week, and my jeans aren't so tight round tummy, and itching subsiding also. The vinegar helps alkalise the acid in the body which causes inflammation.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, glad that reminded you and hope it helps.
AND
Fran just reminded me about the apple cider vinegar that I have been remiss in taking.

Here's a link for Meg Swanson's i-cord gloves and hat:
http://www.schoolhousepress.com/video/i-cord-gloves-hat-streaming-video.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, glad you are enjoying trip. I almost always enjoy starting vacay but also wannabehome at end.
> Went to gym and did weights. Now time for knitting.
> Tried on old bras. I am itchy and nerve pain where shingles were. May have to buy new one without underwire. Don't like them as I'm a DDD, but can't stand pain.


I've found that it doesn't matter how long or short a time you are away for as I approach the time to head home I am ready to get there no matter how much I have loved being away.

You have enough discomfort going on to not add to it unnecessarily.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. Yes, it stinks a little. I was at the diet appointment but the fellows came and I think it will be expensive. They will remove the padding after water is taken care of and use some sort of chemical to make sure we don't get mold and put down new carpet padding. It isn't the whole carpet. Thought they would do it today but they take their time. Must be busy.
> 
> Sorry being off the sugar hasn't made a difference. It was the same for me although, I did manage to get rid of being pre-diabetic by eating so healthy. Just that the weight kept coming on. I see the doctor on Monday and will find out if she has decided to put me on thyroid meds or not. It seems that with me the carbs just turned to sugar so that even though I cut out sugar, I was ultimately still getting it. :sm25: Hoping the diet you mentioned will help as I know what it is like to think you are doing all the right things and just keep gaining. Wasn't like that when we were young. :sm17: At least we are young at heart.


Sugar is a form of carbs and they all break down to glucose before being absorbed. Some though have other health benefits and depending on the carb they break down at different rates. Generally the ones that break down slowest are the best as they keep a more even blood glucose level. Basic sugars break down really quickly and so are absorbed immediately leading to a ***** in blood glucose level. The ones that break down slowly release glucose gradually and so don't lead to the glucose spikes.
This is why diets liked Atkins cut out almost all carbs as they all turn into glucose.
And the principle between high and low GI foods. The higher the GI the quicker they are absorbed. How quickly they are absorbed also depends on what they are eaten with. So for example the best way to eat potatoes if you are only looking at glucose absorption is as chips because the fat slows down the absorption of the glucose! And eating carbs with protein also slows down the absorption.
But the more they learn the more complicated the human body turns out to be and every time they think they have it sorted out something new turns up. So it is not as simple as this summary! And different bodies also respond differently the same foods just to complicate matters


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It is raining here- has been raining pretty well all morning. Have been thinking of having a bath at some time but they rely on rainwater here. But with the rain today I'm sure I can do that. It is a lovely big deep bath so would use a lot of water.

And now I am about to go out to a library as I need to print something and forgot to do it before I left home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Been trying to get rid of sugar related itching, and was informed by someone I know to try 2tsp of apple cider vinegar in a glass of water twice daily for weight loss and itching. Been doing it for a week, and my jeans aren't so tight round tummy, and itching subsiding also. The vinegar helps alkalise the acid in the body which causes inflammation.


It also helps curb the heartburn - at least for me. I haven't seen the difference in the waistband yet, though.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It also helps curb the heartburn - at least for me. I haven't seen the difference in the waistband yet, though.


Yes it's an amazing product, with so many good uses, you just reminded me of the heartburn help thank you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the ball canning jars and metal grates. My DD has something similar with the ball jars in her bathroom for holding items like cotton balls, q-tips, etc. Love the way the grates turned out. It really is coming together.


RookieRetiree said:


> The latest DIY project for DD's house. Something for the walls. Wood plaques with Ball canning jars and some metal grates all with some white paint and a little distressing.
> 
> Official unveiling is this weekend. Still no curtains - but maybe they'll come tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Been trying to get rid of sugar related itching, and was informed by someone I know to try 2tsp of apple cider vinegar in a glass of water twice daily for weight loss and itching. Been doing it for a week, and my jeans aren't so tight round tummy, and itching subsiding also. The vinegar helps alkalise the acid in the body which causes inflammation.


I must try the apple cider vinegar for the itch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So did I! If I was able, I would redo my living room something that shade. I'm afraid my painting house days are over at least for awhile.


Swedenme said:


> Looking lovely , I like the colour on the walls


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sydney has most definitely calmed down from his younger days; 3 1/2 years old now. He loves to play with Gracie who is 8 months old and Alice who is almost a year now. He will let me know when it is time to eat for sure. In the morning if I haven't crawled out of be by 8 a.m. and fed him he comes in and starts barking at me. The same sort of thing in the evening as it approaches 6 p.m.
he will come to wherever I am and start his "talking" to me.


Swedenme said:


> Don't they just make you smile , how is Sydney I'm thinking he has calmed down now as we never hear about what he has been up to lately


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We all attended the awards event at Tim's high school this evening. For a small school district, there certainly were a lot of awards, in many areas and at lot of levels. Monetary scholarships were rather abundant and quite valuable for these students from a small, very rural community. I'm proud of all of them and so many of the kids have considered Tim a valuable part of their classes.

Now I'm going to brag--a bunch!! Besides the valedictorian plaque which is about 8'' x 11 1/2'' in size, he received an engraved valedictorian medal with ribbon, an academic achievement award for carrying a 3.5-4.0 GPA for all grading periods 9th - 12th grades, plus scholastic award certificates for dedication and hard work in Spanish IV and in Applied Math, and a certificate recognizing his outstanding academic excellence from the President's Education Awards Program signed by the sitting President of the United States and his Sec'y of Education. 

Even his one-on-one aide, Mrs. Roberts, was recognized by the principal and staff as well as all the students present with a standing ovation!!! She has made an impact on the lives of the entire student body as well as on Tim's life. We cannot begin to put into words the blessings she has given our young man and, in turn, to us as a family. If we had unending wealth, we could not begin to repay her for nearly a decade of service to Tim in so many areas of his life. We pray God's continued rich blessings on her. In fact, the district is hoping/expecting her to be assigned to another student in this district beginning in the fall.

Now it is hard to even begin to think of this time in our lives as coming to a conclusion as a new period prepares to begin. I wish you all could come to know Tim as the amazing child he was and as the man he is growing to be.

Ohio Joy :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie so sorry you are still feeling ill. Never is fun being sick and it makes it doubly hard when having to care for littl ones.

Thank goodness they trailer kids no longer torment the dogs and I am not going to the bother of returning things they stupidly throw over the fence. As long as it isn't dangerous or hurts the dogs it is just their loss. Gracie is a big old funny dog.
Just looking at her makes me smile.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, Gracie is too funny. Hope there's been no more incidents with the trailer kids tormenting the ogs
> 
> Kate, glad you've had a good holiday but I 'm also ready to be home at the end.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy please give Tim my congratulations on all the accolades that have been bestowed upon him. He seems to be such an outstanding young man that has overcome so much/many obstacles. I know he is a great joy to you and your family.
You have every right to brag, brag, brag! He is an amazing young man. Thank you for having shared a small part of him with us.



jheiens said:


> We all attended the awards event at Tim's high school this evening. For a small school district, there certainly were a lot of awards, in many areas and at lot of levels. Monetary scholarships were rather abundant and quite valuable for these students from a small, very rural community. I'm proud of all of them and so many of the kids have considered Tim a valuable part of their classes.
> 
> Now I'm going to brag--a bunch!! Besides the valedictorian plaque which is about 8'' x 11 1/2'' in size, he received an engraved valedictorian medal with ribbon, an academic achievement award for carrying a 3.5-4.0 GPA for all grading periods 9th - 12th grades, plus scholastic award certificates for dedication and hard work in Spanish IV and in Applied Math, and a certificate recognizing his outstanding academic excellence from the President's Education Awards Program signed by the sitting President of the United States and his Sec'y of Education.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jynx - cleaning before the cleaning lady arrives? i did the same thing when i had a cleaning lady. but really jynx - dusting - i didn't go that far - i just got everything off the floor and put away. 
--- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you all for the good wishes and concern for Gerry. The procedure went well and we were home early. (I took yarn but didn't have time to start anything by the time I got off the computer.) He has just gone to bed, but will keep head elevated and was really good about keeping ice on it every hour. He is supposed to do that for several days and we can't change dressing for 2 days. He says it is a little sore and he did take Tylenol when we got home this morning about 11 and again before her went to bed. It is going to be some trick getting him to behave for several days. He will get bored with it, but I will make sure he does the ice when he is sitting in the evening at the very least. I am torn about this darned cook-out he wants to go to tomorrow. It is important for the nursery, but I would almost like rain to make it not an option! I guess if he is good all day tomorrow, a few hours won't hurt but we won't stay late. We are in for stormy weather on and off for several days so that may help in keeping him on the straight and narrow a little longer.v I'm going to try to keep him from working because I don't think the bouncing around in the truck will be good for healing.
> 
> Cleaning lady coming for the first time tomorrow and I still don't have everything picked up and I haven't done the dusting. Guess I'd better get to bed too so I can really get busy in the morning. I'm a little sore tonight as well so anxious to stretch out and ditch the binder. See you all tomorrow night. Hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks cathy. in fact the van is sitting in the driveway tonight. since my large concentrator sits beside me when i am at the computer it is nice that it is quieter. half the time i don't even hear it.

my concentrator is on the left. http://www.google.com/search?q=concentrator&oq=concentrator&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i65.5303j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8



sugarsugar said:


> :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bought four at least four or five years ago. put them in the top of the pipe that holds the dog yard fencing up. the boys broke three of them - hit them playing baseball. but i have one left and i just looked outside and it is going strong. if it gets too cold it won't turn on but otherwise it glows every night - red, green and blue. i really like it. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yep I have tried that and they didnt last long either. I dont have many solar lights that have lasted longer than a year or two really.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Applause for Tim! Outstanding work, young man!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, glad you are having a good trip. That would have been a surprise for sure, drinking that rum and coke. I used to be able to have a glass of wine at lunch but nowadays it just makes me want to go to sleep.
> 
> Bonnie, Hope you are soon feeling better.
> 
> Poledra, It really is so nice getting a new garage door. The rest of the house trim was painted and the garage door is peeling apart. I hope I picked the right door. It is beautiful for sure, just hope it goes with the house. Sounds like quite a job painting the stucco. Will you paint it yourselves or hire someone?


I'll go rent the scaffolding and paint sprayer and just do it myself. 
Our garage door is pretty beat up but still closes pretty solidly, so at least that is a plus.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

read a story once about a guy who needed to lose weight but could never stick to a diet. he finally decided to try again but along with the diet one day a week he could have anything he wanted.
he would limit it to three items but it could be anything. he lost a ton of weight and kept is off using that pattern. sounds like my kind of diet. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everybody! We have a new internet system, so hopefully if I go for a cuppa' I won't get kicked off every time and have to sign in on the internet again. Same thing happened on the tv. I'm also hoping the phone will be better since this company has better power and my 98 yr. old aunt often has trouble hearing me. So far so good.
> 
> Melody, hope you had a lovely Birthday. Belated Birthday Wishes!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too precious. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Bedtime..... again. LOL. Night all. And here is an appropriate picture of new Penelope as well.....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Looked like rain all day yesterday but nothing.
> Now we are to have 4 days or so in the 90'S!
> Well I guess good by spring hello summer.
> DD's BD was mothers day. So we had a lovely time with her and new hubby. Good weather Sunday, too. They drive up from San Francisco. Sometimes it takes 2 hours, other times it can be 3 or 3 nd a half.


Welcome!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, brag away on Tim, he is a remarkable young man and deserves the awards, praise and recognition.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. Yes, it stinks a little. I was at the diet appointment but the fellows came and I think it will be expensive. They will remove the padding after water is taken care of and use some sort of chemical to make sure we don't get mold and put down new carpet padding. It isn't the whole carpet. Thought they would do it today but they take their time. Must be busy.
> 
> Sorry being off the sugar hasn't made a difference. It was the same for me although, I did manage to get rid of being pre-diabetic by eating so healthy. Just that the weight kept coming on. I see the doctor on Monday and will find out if she has decided to put me on thyroid meds or not. It seems that with me the carbs just turned to sugar so that even though I cut out sugar, I was ultimately still getting it. :sm25: Hoping the diet you mentioned will help as I know what it is like to think you are doing all the right things and just keep gaining. Wasn't like that when we were young. :sm17: At least we are young at heart.


I have cut right back on carbs, to avoid that glucose effect- maybe just eating too much!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy to help get rid of the crud. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, Gracie is too funny. Hope there's been no more incidents with the trailer kids tormenting the ogs
> 
> Kate, glad you've had a good holiday but I 'm also ready to be home at the end.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is raining here- has been raining pretty well all morning. Have been thinking of having a bath at some time but they rely on rainwater here. But with the rain today I'm sure I can do that. It is a lovely big deep bath so would use a lot of water.
> 
> And now I am about to go out to a library as I need to print something and forgot to do it before I left home.


It stopped raining here while we were in our guitar lessons, it got pretty nice really, snow on the grass but the roads are pretty well clear, just wet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go tim - you deserve it and more. --- sam



jheiens said:


> We all attended the awards event at Tim's high school this evening. For a small school district, there certainly were a lot of awards, in many areas and at lot of levels. Monetary scholarships were rather abundant and quite valuable for these students from a small, very rural community. I'm proud of all of them and so many of the kids have considered Tim a valuable part of their classes.
> 
> Now I'm going to brag--a bunch!! Besides the valedictorian plaque which is about 8'' x 11 1/2'' in size, he received an engraved valedictorian medal with ribbon, an academic achievement award for carrying a 3.5-4.0 GPA for all grading periods 9th - 12th grades, plus scholastic award certificates for dedication and hard work in Spanish IV and in Applied Math, and a certificate recognizing his outstanding academic excellence from the President's Education Awards Program signed by the sitting President of the United States and his Sec'y of Education.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sydney has most definitely calmed down from his younger days; 3 1/2 years old now. He loves to play with Gracie who is 8 months old and Alice who is almost a year now. He will let me know when it is time to eat for sure. In the morning if I haven't crawled out of be by 8 a.m. and fed him he comes in and starts barking at me. The same sort of thing in the evening as it approaches 6 p.m.
> he will come to wherever I am and start his "talking" to me.


LOL! They do know when their food is due don't they? If I don't give Gizmo food when I put him to bed at night, I hear about it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We all attended the awards event at Tim's high school this evening. For a small school district, there certainly were a lot of awards, in many areas and at lot of levels. Monetary scholarships were rather abundant and quite valuable for these students from a small, very rural community. I'm proud of all of them and so many of the kids have considered Tim a valuable part of their classes.
> 
> Now I'm going to brag--a bunch!! Besides the valedictorian plaque which is about 8'' x 11 1/2'' in size, he received an engraved valedictorian medal with ribbon, an academic achievement award for carrying a 3.5-4.0 GPA for all grading periods 9th - 12th grades, plus scholastic award certificates for dedication and hard work in Spanish IV and in Applied Math, and a certificate recognizing his outstanding academic excellence from the President's Education Awards Program signed by the sitting President of the United States and his Sec'y of Education.
> 
> ...


Joy, that's fantastic, brag away!! Well done Tim!!! Congratulations on all of your accomplishments to this point, I know that you will accomplish many more amazing things in your life, you have amazing grandparents and mom to lead the way. 
It's also so wonderful that his aide was recognized for her contributions to the entire student body, she's going to be very successful wherever she goes in life from here, whether it's continuing to be an aide for those in need of her or going on to teach or whatever I think. 
I am grateful that you share him with us, it's alway lovely to hear of Tim's accomplishments and different things. 
:sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've found that it doesn't matter how long or short a time you are away for as I approach the time to head home I am ready to get there no matter how much I have loved being away.
> 
> You have enough discomfort going on to not add to it unnecessarily.


♥


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Your gracious admiration of Tim and his accomplishments made me smile and then my eyes began to spill over at the truth of what you've said and thought about him. Thank you so much for your words and thoughts for and about Tim.

I love you all and I'm so glad to know each of you.

Good night.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Your gracious admiration of Tim and his accomplishments made me smile and then my eyes began to spill over at the truth of what you've said and thought about him. Thank you so much for your words and thoughts for and about Tim.
> 
> I love you all and I'm so glad to know each of you.
> 
> ...


And we love you Joy, you brighten the day when you have a chance to post.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, sorry the 3rd wasn't. They told us we might want to claim this with the insurance but we can decide when we see how much the estimate is.
> 
> The cyst is to be done in June. It was for May but they moved it to June. Will be strange to have it gone as I am always feeling for it. No pain involved, just bothers me psychologically since the hairdresser mentioned it to me. I thought everyone had them, but what did I know. I'll be glad to have it gone.
> 
> DH is out with our son at the movies. It's a true story about a jazz musician whose wife shot him. I laughed and said, hmmmm, no wonder you aren't taking me. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Sorry you are having to deal with flooding in the basement. Was it from a storm or leak? Either way, a mess you didn't need.

I'm sure you will get back on track with your diet, you've been doing so well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We all attended the awards event at Tim's high school this evening. For a small school district, there certainly were a lot of awards, in many areas and at lot of levels. Monetary scholarships were rather abundant and quite valuable for these students from a small, very rural community. I'm proud of all of them and so many of the kids have considered Tim a valuable part of their classes.
> 
> Now I'm going to brag--a bunch!! Besides the valedictorian plaque which is about 8'' x 11 1/2'' in size, he received an engraved valedictorian medal with ribbon, an academic achievement award for carrying a 3.5-4.0 GPA for all grading periods 9th - 12th grades, plus scholastic award certificates for dedication and hard work in Spanish IV and in Applied Math, and a certificate recognizing his outstanding academic excellence from the President's Education Awards Program signed by the sitting President of the United States and his Sec'y of Education.
> 
> ...


Wow! Congratulations, Tim


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy to help get rid of the crud. --- sam


I'm feeling much better tonight, slept almost 2 hrs after the kids left, I never do that. I'm hoping I'm back to normal tomorrow & can get back at the planting


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And we love you Joy, you brighten the day when you have a chance to post.


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm feeling much better tonight, slept almost 2 hrs after the kids left, I never do that. I'm hoping I'm back to normal tomorrow & can get back at the planting


That's great, hopefully you'll continue to feel better. 
I'm hoping that our weather continues to improve, it was 33f when we got home from guitar, now it's 45f. I would love to get all the plants back out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We all attended the awards event at Tim's high school this evening. For a small school district, there certainly were a lot of awards, in many areas and at lot of levels. Monetary scholarships were rather abundant and quite valuable for these students from a small, very rural community. I'm proud of all of them and so many of the kids have considered Tim a valuable part of their classes.
> 
> Now I'm going to brag--a bunch!! Besides the valedictorian plaque which is about 8'' x 11 1/2'' in size, he received an engraved valedictorian medal with ribbon, an academic achievement award for carrying a 3.5-4.0 GPA for all grading periods 9th - 12th grades, plus scholastic award certificates for dedication and hard work in Spanish IV and in Applied Math, and a certificate recognizing his outstanding academic excellence from the President's Education Awards Program signed by the sitting President of the United States and his Sec'y of Education.
> 
> ...


Well worth bragging over- it says so much for everyone involved that Tim has done so well. Tim himself, his whole family, his aide and the whole school both staff and students. It says a lot for the school that the students were able to get past the Tim on the surface to the great boy/young man inside him. And to you and the rest of the family that enabled him to make the most of what he had rather than seeing the things he didn't have. And none of these would have had such a positive effect if Tim hadn't been ready and willing to take what he had and make use of it all.

And now to head into a new stage of life for you all walking with Tim in his new experiences.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> jynx - cleaning before the cleaning lady arrives? i did the same thing when i had a cleaning lady. but really jynx - dusting - i didn't go that far - i just got everything off the floor and put away.
> --- sam


If I had a cleaner dusting is one of the things I would be expecting them to do. Sure would need to tidy up though so they could actually clean anything.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm feeling much better tonight, slept almost 2 hrs after the kids left, I never do that. I'm hoping I'm back to normal tomorrow & can get back at the planting


Hopefully your are better and don't wake up with it still there (and that you sleep tonight after two hours during the day).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Posted this and then realised I was on last week's KTP!
> 
> Decided to buy one day's internet reception ($20!) as we are at sea (heading back to New York) for the next 2 days and I've been having withdrawal pangs for you lot! When I left you were on page 40 and now it's here! I've managed to read to page 70 and I'll catch up with the rest soon. We've had a great holiday, but I'm ready for home now, and you really get fed up eating! You can eat around the clock on here and because a lot of it is buffet style you end up eating more than you should...a lot more! The entertainment has been quite good too - a couple of comedians, a variety show and we are going to see 'We Will Rock You' tonight.
> Happy birthday to Caren (hope you are reading along) and fingers crossed for a good outcome for your mum, Margaret. TTYL.....got to go and eat again!!! (Edit - the waiter misheard me and brought me a rum & coke instead of a diet coke....yeugh, definitely not my alcohol of choice and certainly not at lunchtime, but I took a large slug of it before I realised!)
> ...


Glad you have had a great holiday Kate look forward to seeing pictures , 
Only ever tasted rum and coke once and like you it was not of my choosing, I was about 13 when I came home really thirsty and took my sisters long tall glass of coke I must have drank about half the glass before I realised it tasted disgusting yuk


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you have had a great holiday Kate look forward to seeing pictures ,
> Only ever tasted rum and coke once and like you it was not of my choosing, I was about 13 when I came home really thirsty and took my sisters long tall glass of coke I must have drank about half the glass before I realised it tasted disgusting yuk


Whereas I don't mind it-m haven't it for ages though so might change my mind. In fact the first bottle of alcohol I ever bought was Rum. Don't think Mum was too impressed- whether I was going to turn into an alcoholic or my younger siblings would get into I'm not sure. But neither happened.

But when expecting Coke and have rum in it a bit of a shock. And how were you after drinking it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sydney has most definitely calmed down from his younger days; 3 1/2 years old now. He loves to play with Gracie who is 8 months old and Alice who is almost a year now. He will let me know when it is time to eat for sure. In the morning if I haven't crawled out of be by 8 a.m. and fed him he comes in and starts barking at me. The same sort of thing in the evening as it approaches 6 p.m.
> he will come to wherever I am and start his "talking" to me.


It's funny how they can tell the time , they really are creatures of habits but then so are we , mishka sits and watches me make a meal and as soon as I open the cutlery drawer she runs to my husband herds him to the table and sits down right next to him , knows exactly who will feed her


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> We all attended the awards event at Tim's high school this evening. For a small school district, there certainly were a lot of awards, in many areas and at lot of levels. Monetary scholarships were rather abundant and quite valuable for these students from a small, very rural community. I'm proud of all of them and so many of the kids have considered Tim a valuable part of their classes.
> 
> Now I'm going to brag--a bunch!! Besides the valedictorian plaque which is about 8'' x 11 1/2'' in size, he received an engraved valedictorian medal with ribbon, an academic achievement award for carrying a 3.5-4.0 GPA for all grading periods 9th - 12th grades, plus scholastic award certificates for dedication and hard work in Spanish IV and in Applied Math, and a certificate recognizing his outstanding academic excellence from the President's Education Awards Program signed by the sitting President of the United States and his Sec'y of Education.
> 
> ...


Wow! You are surely entitled to brag over achievements like that. What an outstanding young man Tim is, congratulations to him . How lucky has he been to have such a wonderful person as Mrs Roberts helping him, they surely will miss each other after having been together for all these years.
I wish Tim nothing but all the luck and good fortune possible in the years ahead.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> We all attended the awards event at Tim's high school this evening. For a small school district, there certainly were a lot of awards, in many areas and at lot of levels. Monetary scholarships were rather abundant and quite valuable for these students from a small, very rural community. I'm proud of all of them and so many of the kids have considered Tim a valuable part of their classes.
> 
> Now I'm going to brag--a bunch!! Besides the valedictorian plaque which is about 8'' x 11 1/2'' in size, he received an engraved valedictorian medal with ribbon, an academic achievement award for carrying a 3.5-4.0 GPA for all grading periods 9th - 12th grades, plus scholastic award certificates for dedication and hard work in Spanish IV and in Applied Math, and a certificate recognizing his outstanding academic excellence from the President's Education Awards Program signed by the sitting President of the United States and his Sec'y of Education.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you , Tim and your family Joy you certainly have reason to brag . Sounds like Mrs Roberts has been a wonderful help and support to Tim and who ever gets her help in the autumn is going to be a very lucky person


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Whereas I don't mind it-m haven't it for ages though so might change my mind. In fact the first bottle of alcohol I ever bought was Rum. Don't think Mum was too impressed- whether I was going to turn into an alcoholic or my younger siblings would get into I'm not sure. But neither happened.
> 
> But when expecting Coke and have rum in it a bit of a shock. And how were you after drinking it?


I felt sick and a little dizzy which added to the amusement of my sister . No sympathy there .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Wow! You are surely entitled to brag over achievements like that. What an outstanding young man Tim is, congratulations to him . How lucky has he been to have such a wonderful person as Mrs Roberts helping him, they surely will miss each other after having been together for all these years.
> I wish Tim nothing but all the luck and good fortune possible in the years ahead.


Morning Angela how's your day starting down there? Here we actually have rain just a soft gentle summer type rain but hopefully if it keeps going the garden will get some moisture in it . Was down by one of the streams with mishka this morning and it was nearly non existent


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I must try the apple cider vinegar for the itch.


I found that I have to do small shots - I use my Keurig coffee maker and make a cup of apple cider. I then take a shot glass and fill it 1/2 with apple cider vinegar, a bit of honey and the rest with the hot apple cider and chug it. I follow that with a cup of tea & lemon & the rest of the apple cider. I try to do this again in the afternoon too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We all attended the awards event at Tim's high school this evening. For a small school district, there certainly were a lot of awards, in many areas and at lot of levels. Monetary scholarships were rather abundant and quite valuable for these students from a small, very rural community. I'm proud of all of them and so many of the kids have considered Tim a valuable part of their classes.
> 
> Now I'm going to brag--a bunch!! Besides the valedictorian plaque which is about 8'' x 11 1/2'' in size, he received an engraved valedictorian medal with ribbon, an academic achievement award for carrying a 3.5-4.0 GPA for all grading periods 9th - 12th grades, plus scholastic award certificates for dedication and hard work in Spanish IV and in Applied Math, and a certificate recognizing his outstanding academic excellence from the President's Education Awards Program signed by the sitting President of the United States and his Sec'y of Education.
> 
> ...


Your family story is so heartening and uplifting. Congratulations to Tim and all of his achievements. May his life continue to be enriched by being able to explore more things through learning.

It's great that so many were acknowledged and wish them all the best.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've just watched a short video on FB giving handy tips and some of them were so simple and I really need them , elastic bands round ends of coat hangers stops tops falling off coat hangers . Bits of pool noodles stuffed in boots to keep them upright way cheaper than the bootshapes. Felt strips glued together for sock drawer divider I need to find the glue


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just watched a short video on FB giving handy tips and some of them were so simple and I really need them , elastic bands round ends of coat hangers stops tops falling off coat hangers . Bits of pool noodles stuffed in boots to keep them upright way cheaper than the bootshapes. Felt strips glued together for sock drawer divider I need to find the glue


I saw that too -- how about the one where you fold the underwear so that they fit into a baby wipe container and can pull one out and have the next one at the ready?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw that too -- how about the one where you fold the underwear so that they fit into a baby wipe container and can pull one out and have the next one at the ready?


I liked that one too and the way she folded the t/ shirt perfect


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was just about to ask how things were going with her. Big yawn- does your comment means she sleeps well?


Yes so far so good. She manages around 4 hours between feeds at night and sleeps straight away mostly. She was weighed again today and now is 7lb 14oz from 6lb 7 at birth. Pretty good gain for only 2 weeks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Chippyrabbit/cutie-cupcake-dolls
> 
> These are so cute.


They sure are. Have bookmarked them. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> That girl's got the right idea! She's gorgeous and growing so fast.


She sure is! And thankyou everyone for you comments. :sm11: <3

PS... I wish we had a little heart icon in the smileys for here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I liked that one too and the way she folded the t/ shirt perfect


I'd have to do quite a bit of practicing to get the t-shirt fold down properly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd have to do quite a bit of practicing to get the t-shirt fold down properly.


Yes me too ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I saw this on facebook and then found it on utube to share here..... funny but true.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It is raining here- has been raining pretty well all morning. Have been thinking of having a bath at some time but they rely on rainwater here. But with the rain today I'm sure I can do that. It is a lovely big deep bath so would use a lot of water.
> 
> And now I am about to go out to a library as I need to print something and forgot to do it before I left home.


We were forecast to have around 20mm of rain today but as of this evening we only got just under 1mm. Not that I wanted 20 but still, it has gone all around us.

I hope you enjoyed your bath.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy please give Tim my congratulations on all the accolades that have been bestowed upon him. He seems to be such an outstanding young man that has overcome so much/many obstacles. I know he is a great joy to you and your family.
> You have every right to brag, brag, brag! He is an amazing young man. Thank you for having shared a small part of him with us.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm feeling much better tonight, slept almost 2 hrs after the kids left, I never do that. I'm hoping I'm back to normal tomorrow & can get back at the planting


I hope you do feel better now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I felt sick and a little dizzy which added to the amusement of my sister . No sympathy there .


Not surprising at that age with a sudden large amount (especially if you hadn't had any or much alcohol before)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes so far so good. She manages around 4 hours between feeds at night and sleeps straight away mostly. She was weighed again today and now is 7lb 14oz from 6lb 7 at birth. Pretty good gain for only 2 weeks.


Gaining well. Sleeping well helps make things easier as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We were forecast to have around 20mm of rain today but as of this evening we only got just under 1mm. Not that I wanted 20 but still, it has gone all around us.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your bath.


Keeping the bath for another day. I had a phone call to say someone was coming to measure up the kitchen (not mine my brothers) so figured a quick shower and getting dressed was called for. Not a relaxing bath.

Don't know how much rain- it wasn't heavy but constant. When I woke around 6 it was raining and didn't stop until mid afternoon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Not surprising at that age with a sudden large amount (especially if you hadn't had any or much alcohol before)


Non before , I don't drink alcohol or eat anything with alcohol in it . I really don't like the taste of it


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Angela how's your day starting down there? Here we actually have rain just a soft gentle summer type rain but hopefully if it keeps going the garden will get some moisture in it . Was down by one of the streams with mishka this morning and it was nearly non existent


Hi Sonja. It's raining down here - again! I knew it wouldn't know when to stop but I'm not complaining. It's supposed to be brightening up after today. Just been in to work for a couple of hours, popped home for a quick lunch then off to get a haircut this afternoon. Can't wait! Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes so far so good. She manages around 4 hours between feeds at night and sleeps straight away mostly. She was weighed again today and now is 7lb 14oz from 6lb 7 at birth. Pretty good gain for only 2 weeks.


That sounds pretty good. She's obviously a very contented little girl.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes me too ????


Don't think I've got time in my life to worry about perfectly folded t shirts. :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I bought 30 small solar lights for $1 each last year and put them around the perimeter of the upper portion of the front yard.
They have lasted unbelievably well and give a nice glow to that area of the yard at night. Of course if I had the bushes trimmed and the flower beds in order it would look much nicer! LOL



thewren said:


> i bought four at least four or five years ago. put them in the top of the pipe that holds the dog yard fencing up. the boys broke three of them - hit them playing baseball. but i have one left and i just looked outside and it is going strong. if it gets too cold it won't turn on but otherwise it glows every night - red, green and blue. i really like it. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Um....are you for hire????


Poledra65 said:


> I'll go rent the scaffolding and paint sprayer and just do it myself.
> Our garage door is pretty beat up but still closes pretty solidly, so at least that is a plus.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL! Had to laugh at the idea of practicing folding. As much as I hate folding laundry that would not happen.


RookieRetiree said:


> I'd have to do quite a bit of practicing to get the t-shirt fold down properly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Hi Sonja. It's raining down here - again! I knew it wouldn't know when to stop but I'm not complaining. It's supposed to be brightening up after today. Just been in to work for a couple of hours, popped home for a quick lunch then off to get a haircut this afternoon. Can't wait! Hope you're having a good day.


It's stopped again here . I read somewhere that we are heading for a mini heat wave hotter than Ibiza, talking to my friend back home in sweden and they are having highs of 26 c this week


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Don't think I've got time in my life to worry about perfectly folded t shirts. :sm16:


Me either . Wouldn't last 5 minutes here the way we all look through drawers me included but it was amazing to see how quick she did it, pinched her fingers together on 2 spots of the fabric, flick and it was folded shop perfect


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was funny. Never heard of this guy. Thanks for sharing.


sugarsugar said:


> I saw this on facebook and then found it on utube to share here..... funny but true.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Your gracious admiration of Tim and his accomplishments made me smile and then my eyes began to spill over at the truth of what you've said and thought about him. Thank you so much for your words and thoughts for and about Tim.
> 
> I love you all and I'm so glad to know each of you.
> 
> ...


Tim deserves every praise lauded on him, as do you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well worth bragging over- it says so much for everyone involved that Tim has done so well. Tim himself, his whole family, his aide and the whole school both staff and students. It says a lot for the school that the students were able to get past the Tim on the surface to the great boy/young man inside him. And to you and the rest of the family that enabled him to make the most of what he had rather than seeing the things he didn't have. And none of these would have had such a positive effect if Tim hadn't been ready and willing to take what he had and make use of it all.
> 
> And now to head into a new stage of life for you all walking with Tim in his new experiences.


Well said! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whereas I don't mind it-m haven't it for ages though so might change my mind. In fact the first bottle of alcohol I ever bought was Rum. Don't think Mum was too impressed- whether I was going to turn into an alcoholic or my younger siblings would get into I'm not sure. But neither happened.
> 
> But when expecting Coke and have rum in it a bit of a shock. And how were you after drinking it?


I only had one mouthful!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Last day on the ship today and my 24 hour internet access is about to run out so I'll talk to you all when we get home on Sunday. Big thanks to Julie for taking over the summary for me for these 2 weeks. TTY soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Joy, that's fantastic, brag away!! Well done Tim!!! Congratulations on all of your accomplishments to this point, I know that you will accomplish many more amazing things in your life, you have amazing grandparents and mom to lead the way.
> It's also so wonderful that his aide was recognized for her contributions to the entire student body, she's going to be very successful wherever she goes in life from here, whether it's continuing to be an aide for those in need of her or going on to teach or whatever I think.
> I am grateful that you share him with us, it's alway lovely to hear of Tim's accomplishments and different things.
> :sm24:


Seconding all the Kaye Jo has said.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We all attended the awards event at Tim's high school this evening. For a small school district, there certainly were a lot of awards, in many areas and at lot of levels. Monetary scholarships were rather abundant and quite valuable for these students from a small, very rural community. I'm proud of all of them and so many of the kids have considered Tim a valuable part of their classes.
> 
> Now I'm going to brag--a bunch!! Besides the valedictorian plaque which is about 8'' x 11 1/2'' in size, he received an engraved valedictorian medal with ribbon, an academic achievement award for carrying a 3.5-4.0 GPA for all grading periods 9th - 12th grades, plus scholastic award certificates for dedication and hard work in Spanish IV and in Applied Math, and a certificate recognizing his outstanding academic excellence from the President's Education Awards Program signed by the sitting President of the United States and his Sec'y of Education.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to Tim!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We all attended the awards event at Tim's high school this evening. For a small school district, there certainly were a lot of awards, in many areas and at lot of levels. Monetary scholarships were rather abundant and quite valuable for these students from a small, very rural community. I'm proud of all of them and so many of the kids have considered Tim a valuable part of their classes.
> 
> Now I'm going to brag--a bunch!! Besides the valedictorian plaque which is about 8'' x 11 1/2'' in size, he received an engraved valedictorian medal with ribbon, an academic achievement award for carrying a 3.5-4.0 GPA for all grading periods 9th - 12th grades, plus scholastic award certificates for dedication and hard work in Spanish IV and in Applied Math, and a certificate recognizing his outstanding academic excellence from the President's Education Awards Program signed by the sitting President of the United States and his Sec'y of Education.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to Tim on his great achievements. And, to Mrs. Roberts for her dedication :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks cathy. in fact the van is sitting in the driveway tonight. since my large concentrator sits beside me when i am at the computer it is nice that it is quieter. half the time i don't even hear it.
> 
> my concentrator is on the left. http://www.google.com/search?q=concentrator&oq=concentrator&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i65.5303j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


It's good that it's a lot quieter now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Last day on the ship today and my 24 hour internet access is about to run out so I'll talk to you all when we get home on Sunday. Big thanks to Julie for taking over the summary for me for these 2 weeks. TTY soon


I am just hoping Margaret remembers to send her portion to me! She was online, I PM'd her but have not heard back, and now she's offline. I enjoy my stints 'on duty'!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whereas I don't mind it-m haven't it for ages though so might change my mind. In fact the first bottle of alcohol I ever bought was Rum. Don't think Mum was too impressed- whether I was going to turn into an alcoholic or my younger siblings would get into I'm not sure. But neither happened.
> 
> But when expecting Coke and have rum in it a bit of a shock. And how were you after drinking it?


Rum is the only liquor I will drink and not often, but I prefer it mixed with ginger ale.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

In a world that is so full of discouraging news on a daily basis, hearing about Tim and the wonderful Mrs. Roberts just made my day. Congratulations to Tim, blessings on you, Joy and to all those wonderful others that help children and young adults on their way to a good life.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found that I have to do small shots - I use my Keurig coffee maker and make a cup of apple cider. I then take a shot glass and fill it 1/2 with apple cider vinegar, a bit of honey and the rest with the hot apple cider and chug it. I follow that with a cup of tea & lemon & the rest of the apple cider. I try to do this again in the afternoon too.


Good to know.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just hoping Margaret remembers to send her portion to me! She was online, I PM'd her but have not heard back, and now she's offline. I enjoy my stints 'on duty'!


I did tell her it was for 2 Fridays, I'm sure she'll remember.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just watched a short video on FB giving handy tips and some of them were so simple and I really need them , elastic bands round ends of coat hangers stops tops falling off coat hangers . Bits of pool noodles stuffed in boots to keep them upright way cheaper than the bootshapes. Felt strips glued together for sock drawer divider I need to find the glue


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Did I miss Bonnie's birthday? Many Happy Returns!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's stopped again here . I read somewhere that we are heading for a mini heat wave hotter than Ibiza, talking to my friend back home in sweden and they are having highs of 26 c this week


We had a couple of really hot days - in the 80's. Today, it's back to 60.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Rum is the only liquor I will drink and not often, but I prefer it mixed with ginger ale.


Now that sounds interesting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Did I miss Bonnie's birthday? Many Happy Returns!


You made me cough with this. Got me laughing which turned into a cough.
And you are right I hadn't forgotten to send the summary to Julie- I was just knitting something I wanted to finish before I went to bed and so was reading as well. And now I'm having a last check before I send it and head to bed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk. Starting low carb diet!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL! Had to laugh at the idea of practicing folding. As much as I hate folding laundry that would not happen.


The video makes it look like fun - I'll see if I can find it. This is a different one, but same idea.






It would definitely take a few tries for me to get it looking halfway like he does.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Last day on the ship today and my 24 hour internet access is about to run out so I'll talk to you all when we get home on Sunday. Big thanks to Julie for taking over the summary for me for these 2 weeks. TTY soon


I hope you found it relaxing!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just watched a short video on FB giving handy tips and some of them were so simple and I really need them , elastic bands round ends of coat hangers stops tops falling off coat hangers . Bits of pool noodles stuffed in boots to keep them upright way cheaper than the bootshapes. Felt strips glued together for sock drawer divider I need to find the glue


I have pool noodles in both pair of my boots, works great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Um....are you for hire????


Um, I don't even want to hire myself. lol But can't see paying someone else to do something I can do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Last day on the ship today and my 24 hour internet access is about to run out so I'll talk to you all when we get home on Sunday. Big thanks to Julie for taking over the summary for me for these 2 weeks. TTY soon


Have wonderful, safe journey home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Did I miss Bonnie's birthday? Many Happy Returns!


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up again, so I guess I'll do some knitting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I saw this on facebook and then found it on utube to share here..... funny but true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I bought 30 small solar lights for $1 each last year and put them around the perimeter of the upper portion of the front yard.
> They have lasted unbelievably well and give a nice glow to that area of the yard at night. Of course if I had the bushes trimmed and the flower beds in order it would look much nicer! LOL


DS1 & family gave me some nice round crackled solar lights 2 or 3 years ago for my birthday, they put out a lot more light than the ones I had before & I put them around the deck by the door & along the flower bed beside it. We don't have a good yard light, just one by the door so the extra light is great


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS1 & family gave me some nice round crackled solar lights 2 or 3 years ago for my birthday, they put out a lot more light than the ones I had before & I put them around the deck by the door & along the flower bed beside it. We don't have a good yard light, just one by the door so the extra light is great


I think those are exactly what I need to put around the patio and the front entry. Off I go shopping.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Rum is the only liquor I will drink and not often, but I prefer it mixed with ginger ale.


I don't like any strong liquor, I like Carolans, it's a kind of Irish cream but. I always add milk & fizzy sweet wine, Baby Duck & Arbor Mist. I don't drink often & rarely more than 1 glass.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> In a world that is so full of discouraging news on a daily basis, hearing about Tim and the wonderful Mrs. Roberts just made my day. Congratulations to Tim, blessings on you, Joy and to all those wonderful others that help children and young adults on their way to a good life.


So true!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Did I miss Bonnie's birthday? Many Happy Returns!


Thanks, Kate, I love the card


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have pool noodles in both pair of my boots, works great.


Those pool noodles are useful for lots of things, work great on bed frame corners to keep you from stubbing your toes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think those are exactly what I need to put around the patio and the front entry. Off I go shopping.


They got them in Walmart & still Have them here. $4 each


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well,I feel much better this morning, just stiff from so much laying around yesterday ???? Time to haul all my plants back out to the greenhouse & maybe set some out, I'll start with the broccoli & cabbages, they can take it cooler & I promised my friend she could have the extras so need to get them to her soon as she's off to UK next weekend for 3 weeks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those pool noodles are useful for lots of things, work great on bed frame corners to keep you from stubbing your toes


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's grey and cool out but not cold and 98% of the snow, well slush, that was on the steps and grass, has pretty much disappeared over night, it was 45f at 6am, then it went down a bit as the cloud cover started to disperse a bit, but we're down to 38f but slowly going back up. Oh well. 
Hope you are able to get your gardening done and have no more cold snaps to worry about.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those pool noodles are useful for lots of things, work great on bed frame corners to keep you from stubbing your toes


I'm wondering if this is what we need for the backside of the kitchen island at DD's. The countertop comes out far enough for a seating area, but there aren't any bumpers for the chairs not to hit the back side...a painted noodle glued to the bottom?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cool. Did you watch the one with the guy doing it standing up without a flat surface to lay it on.
I just may need to try this. Wonder how well it works with long sleeve t-shirts?


RookieRetiree said:


> The video makes it look like fun - I'll see if I can find it. This is a different one, but same idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I did tell her it was for 2 Fridays, I'm sure she'll remember.


She did! I was just a bit thrown when she went offline just as I had PM'd her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Did I miss Bonnie's birthday? Many Happy Returns!


May 14th!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm wondering if this is what we need for the backside of the kitchen island at DD's. The countertop comes out far enough for a seating area, but there aren't any bumpers for the chairs not to hit the back side...a painted noodle glued to the bottom?


Glue fabric to the pool noodles instead of painting them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ok I'm writing this so I will DO it....I'm going to the gym.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glue fabric to the pool noodles instead of painting them.


Good idea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey i'm over here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-470406-1.html#10822799


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can just see you with a drawer full of baby wipe containers. lol --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I saw that too -- how about the one where you fold the underwear so that they fit into a baby wipe container and can pull one out and have the next one at the ready?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Ok I'm writing this so I will DO it....I'm going to the gym.


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> We all attended the awards event at Tim's high school this evening. For a small school district, there certainly were a lot of awards, in many areas and at lot of levels. Monetary scholarships were rather abundant and quite valuable for these students from a small, very rural community. I'm proud of all of them and so many of the kids have considered Tim a valuable part of their classes.
> 
> Now I'm going to brag--a bunch!! Besides the valedictorian plaque which is about 8'' x 11 1/2'' in size, he received an engraved valedictorian medal with ribbon, an academic achievement award for carrying a 3.5-4.0 GPA for all grading periods 9th - 12th grades, plus scholastic award certificates for dedication and hard work in Spanish IV and in Applied Math, and a certificate recognizing his outstanding academic excellence from the President's Education Awards Program signed by the sitting President of the United States and his Sec'y of Education.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Tim and all who help him and his school mates. Well deserved awards. Good luck in your future .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hang my tshirts. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I liked that one too and the way she folded the t/ shirt perfect


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was funny and true. especially the guy on the plane when the wifi breaks down. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I saw this on facebook and then found it on utube to share here..... funny but true.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The video makes it look like fun - I'll see if I can find it. This is a different one, but same idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks easy but I'm not sure if I can get it right.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Kate, I love the card


I hope you had a great day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's good to have some humor through this ordeal.
> 
> I did a little research last night: two ways to go - join a class action suit with everyone impacted by each brand of mesh, or
> set up your own lawsuit due to the unique and extensive nature of your situation.
> ...


Just love those lawyers. No way I can afford my own suit and am sure hoping this brand has an already established class action. I just want to finish healing before I start another battle. Kind of disappointed today, as nurse wasn't as positive about getting this thing off next week. Told DH I may just make the decision for everyone because I am plum tired of it.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

It's my birthday, I'M 25 NOW


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-470406-1.html

Come get some more birthday greetings at this week's tea party.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It's my birthday, I'M 25 NOW


Happy birthday hope you have a lovely day


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Trust me. 25 is the PRIME of your life. Enjoy it while you can. I'm just talking physically. Everything else actually gets better with age or at least that's how it's been for me. Happy birthday!!

Very cute cake.


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

my younger sisters made me a cake on my 25th with the words 'Now you are a quarter of a century old". 

Gotta love sisters.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It's my birthday, I'M 25 NOW


Happy Birthday Jamie. Hope you enjoyed the day. Lovely cake your sister made you. 
How is your Mum?


----------

